# Arsenal 09/10



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2009)

So...I thought I'd kick things off.

After such an inconsistent season it's very difficult to know what to make of our squad. Generally everyone seems agreed that we need at least one more centre back. But even in defensive mid I think there's signs that Song will be capable of doing a good job for us next year.

Adebayor looks like he's off and that's probably a good thing, but in truth we don't have anyone who can do the job he does - Bendtner is better playing in a more withdrawn role - and it doesn't look like we've got the cash to spare for a big investment there.

There's talk of this Belgian centre back Vermaelen from Ajax. If he's good enough for them then he's probably good enough for anyone. If we're going to shore up defence we need a bigger presence to go alongside Gallas or Toure. Maybe Djorou will step up. Or even big Phil riding back to our rescue from the San Siro .

Next year's going to be even tougher as well. All the signs are that Chelsea will start spending again, alongside City and bizarrely Sunderland who have somehow come up with a 60 million transfer kitty. Add to that Villa improving and Everton at least maintaining and it's going to be an even more competitive premiership than last season.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2009)

Diamond said:


> So...I thought I'd kick things off.
> 
> After such an inconsistent season it's very difficult to know what to make of our squad. Generally everyone seems agreed that we need at least one more centre back. But even in defensive mid I think there's signs that Song will be capable of doing a good job for us next year.
> 
> ...



Wahey was wondering when some-one was going to start an Arse thread 
Anyway a bit more about Vermaelen,dont know much about him tbh
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11913_5368964,00.html


----------



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2009)

Now this is the strange thing earlier today wiki were saying that he's 5'11'' as Adams claimed but now that's changed to 6'1''. Is this just a really cack handed attempt by his agent to paper over the cracks?


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 8, 2009)

He's a very good player from what I've seen (youtube). Exactly what we need. He'sknow for his heading ability (scored a header against Villa last season in the other Euro cup I believe)

I did a youtube serce for him a few days a ago, and you cant judge by peoples "best ofs" he still looked very very good.

See if I can get the link...

And good idea Diamond (about time)


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of the clips are quite short and (naturally) only show his goals.

As an example



There's more like that. Like I  said he looks good.  A defender who knows how to score is an asset.

He'll prob' end up at Man City...


----------



## Diamond (Jun 10, 2009)

There's talk of Bassong today. He'd be a great signing.

Also a few Arsene classics have come on the radar - Dzeko (who?), Chamakh (who?), Mbia (who?), and this bloke:



Dembele (who?)


----------



## hektik (Jun 17, 2009)

Fixture list

The first couple of games could be interesting: not exactly an easy start with everton on the 1st day, and both manchester teams away from home. Plus our perennial bogey team Bolton at home. 

We also have a series fo 4 games in mid-January which will probably make or break our season: villa, man utd, chelsea, liverpool. Plus everton earlier on that month.

Our run in is pretty friendly though...


----------



## chieftain (Jun 17, 2009)

hektik said:


> Our run in is pretty friendly though...



Apart from Saturday, 10th April though hey


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

we should get vermaelen, but we'll still struggle if we don't get a really good holding midfielder as well.


----------



## hektik (Jun 17, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Apart from Saturday, 10th April though hey




yeah, that game and the man city game (depending on who they buy this summer and in the window) will be the tricky games on that run in. better than man utd, chelsea, liverpool one after the other during CL QFs and SFs.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/champions-league-who-can-arsenal-face-


----------



## Diamond (Jun 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/champions-league-who-can-arsenal-face-



There's some good teams in the mix there.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> There's some good teams in the mix there.


Yep a few ones to avoid as well.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 19, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8109969.stm
A bit of transfer activity.


----------



## bigbry (Jun 20, 2009)

hektik said:


> Fixture list
> 
> The first couple of games could be interesting: not exactly an easy start with everton on the 1st day, and both manchester teams away from home. Plus our perennial bogey team Bolton at home.
> 
> ...



Good time to play them though - no Champoins League games at that time.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 4, 2009)

please lord, let us get someone like Lorik Cana. We _need_ an animal in there


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 5, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> please lord, let us get someone like Lorik Cana. We _need_ an animal in there



true. an ankle biter


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2009)

Come on Gooners, pathetic number of posts you lot have.  If posts on Urban counted for the league, you'd be in the conference by now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

You see?  Absolutely pathetic!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 6, 2009)

Troll.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Come on Gooners, pathetic number of posts you lot have.  If posts on Urban counted for the league, you'd be in the conference by now



The lack of posts merely reflects the steady hand on the tiller of the good ship Arsenal.

No controversy for us, please. We're Gooners.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The lack of posts merely reflects the steady hand on the tiller of the good ship Arsenal.
> 
> No controversy for us, please. We're Gooners.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8140042.stm
Good piece of news,no word on the Adebarndoor situtation


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2009)

have you seen his brochure!

click me!


dave


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> have you seen his brochure!
> 
> click me!
> 
> ...


Arf


----------



## hektik (Jul 9, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The lack of posts merely reflects the steady hand on the tiller of the good ship Arsenal.
> 
> No controversy for us, please. We're Gooners.



i like to think that the lack of posts thus far shows that we are above such things as idle transfer speculation, and only feel the need to post when there is actually something substantial to talk about, rather than engaging in games of transfer guess who, and sub-literate goading of other tema's fans.

in short, we are a better class of person - the support of such a fine team is just another example of this fortitude.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/jul/09/jose-antonio-reyes-transfer-future
Sadly he could'nt do for us what Ronaldo did for Man U ,always though it was a pity it did'nt work out for both parties
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/09/tomas-rosicky-injuries-return
Rosicky-note is back.


----------



## hektik (Jul 10, 2009)

it will be good to see rosicky back, but i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 11, 2009)

I watched the 49 unbeaten run last night on DVD after getting back from the pub. Wonderful stuff.

Pires was the key. I have high hopes for Arshavin on that front this season - a prolific goalscoring midfielder. It's the kind of role that Ronaldo fills.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/8149488.stm
Thoughts? glad to be shot of him/sorry to see him go?,will Wenger use the fee to get a replacement or will he think Van Persie,Bentner and Eduardo will be enough


----------



## Diamond (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not that bothered to be honest. He was great in 07/08 but didn't look like he wanted to play for us last season.

We've got a fair few strikers in Vela, Eduardo, Bendtner, Van Persie and then there's Arshavin and Walcott.

Still, it'd be nice to get Chamakh if we can. A defensive mid might be a better buy though.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2009)

When you consider the injury probs Van Persie and Eduardo have suffered in the past I hope he dos bring some-one in.Dunno much about Chamakh,but then I did'nt know much about Viera and Petit until Wenger bought them.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.canada.com/sports/golf/Manchester+United+close+signing+Adebayor/1793442/story.html 
Gettin their Manchesters mixed up


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like the gunners are getting all kinds of help from unexpected quarters 

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iYRTQJbfSZNz81ueAYD-Jx5gw6PA


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 18, 2009)

Louloubelle said:


> Looks like the gunners are getting all kinds of help from unexpected quarters
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iYRTQJbfSZNz81ueAYD-Jx5gw6PA



 We need all the help we can get. 

Trad' opener with Barnet today (3pm). Tomas playing, at last!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 19, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> we should get vermaelen, but we'll still struggle if we don't get a really good holding midfielder as well.





Diamond said:


> I have high hopes for Arshavin on that front this season - a prolific goalscoring midfielder. It's the kind of role that Ronaldo fills.



If Wenger can find a strong, skilful holding midfielder while improving the defence then Arshavin, Fabregas, Walcott, Van Persie are world class! 

Still that's it and the other three of the big four have more world class players so it could be a difficult season...

These days you need a whole team of world class players to compete...


----------



## Gmart (Jul 19, 2009)

Wilshere looks good

Watch for an assist and wonder goal...

And only 16.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/18/arsenal-manchester-city-emmanuel-adebayor
£150 big ones a week,the phrase World gone Mad comes to mind.Wonder what will Wenger do with the fee? hope its not going to service our debt,Rosicky played yesterday agin Barnet the other Arse players musta wondered who the new guy was ;-)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2009)

wenger reckons he doesn't have to replace adebayer

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_5440242,00.html



dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> wenger reckons he doesn't have to replace adebayer
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_5440242,00.html
> 
> ...



We have RvP/Silva/Bentner/Andrey as strikers, our priority remains defence and holding midfielders. We scored enough goals last season to keep us up with the leaders, and Ade didnt contribute too much last term to the teams overall play. He wont be missed.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

nasri has broken his leg. out for at least 3 months.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nasri has broken his leg. out for at least 3 months.
> 
> 
> dave



Needless to say that's bad news.

Still with Arshavin, Rosicky and Walcott we should be able to cover his absence.

I also have this sneaking suspicion that getting injuries early in a campaign can sometimes be beneficial in so far as when the player comes back they will often bring a freshness to a squad going through a heavy fixture congestion.

It might prove a good opportunity for young Wilshere too.

I wouldn't be surprised if he sneaked into the England squad for South Africa.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...e-back-for-arsenal-during-the-next-two-months
When it dos'nt rain it fucking pours


----------



## bigbry (Jul 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nasri has broken his leg. out for at least 3 months.
> 
> 
> dave



And it's reported today that Eduardo da Silva has had to have another operation on his leg.  Won't be fit for the start of the season.

ETA:- sorry just looked at the link in the previous post.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 23, 2009)

bigbry said:


> And it's reported today that Eduardo da Silva has had to have another operation on his leg.  Won't be fit for the start of the season.
> 
> ETA:- sorry just looked at the link in the previous post.



He will. Misunderstanding with AWs comments. He plays in the next friendly and Samir is six weeks away from training not the 3 months as previously stated.

Maybe our lucks changing?


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 23, 2009)

what do gunners predict for this season? 

i'm not overly optimistic. thinking similar to last...


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2009)

jugularvein said:


> what do gunners predict for this season?
> 
> i'm not overly optimistic. thinking similar to last...



Feeling exactly as I felt this time last year,good run in the cups and hopefully another Champs League place,seems to be the sum of our ambition these last few seasons.


----------



## hektik (Jul 24, 2009)

4th or 5th at the moment, i reckon. there's no telling how man city will gel: if they play as well as they can on paper, it will definately be a struggle to maintain 4th i reckon. Can't see us breaking into the top 3, unless one of them slip up, or we buy a couple of other players between now and the beginning of the season.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 24, 2009)

1-4, depending whether Alonso/Masch bail and whether Ancelotti is more Hiddink or more Scolari. And of course that all important factor of luck. Being more specific is just impossible with all the unpredictable factors in football.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 24, 2009)

Got no idea to be honest and don't really want to think about it. I'm just going to enjoy one game at a time.

It'd be nice to get Huntelaar on board though.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Got no idea to be honest and don't really want to think about it. I'm just going to enjoy one game at a time.
> 
> It'd be nice to get Huntelaar on board though.


Only been at RM for 6 months,why are they touting him around Europe?not good enough,usual RM internal politics?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 25, 2009)

Professional footballers seem very skilled at finding excuses for their behaviour. I counted 3 reasons in this piece why Adebayor had to leave Arsenal for a big(ger) wad at Man City. None of them were down to him, and none of them were being a greedy bastard.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/24/adebayor-arsenal-fans-manchester-city


----------



## Diamond (Jul 25, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Only been at RM for 6 months,why are they touting him around Europe?not good enough,usual RM internal politics?



Yeah, typical Real nonsense. If you look at his stats there's probably no one else near him in the whole of Europe.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 26, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Got no idea to be honest and don't really want to think about it. I'm just going to enjoy one game at a time.
> 
> It'd be nice to get Huntelaar on board though.



That's exactly what's being said up the road


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 28, 2009)

Toure has gone...


----------



## Relahni (Jul 28, 2009)

....to an ambitious club.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Toure has gone...


Last member of the unbeaten 2003-04 team


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Last member of the unbeaten 2003-04 team





Ade going was Ok, but this mystifies me.

Still, Vermalain (or however you spell his name) looks very good in the friendlies hopefully we wont miss Toure too much.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Ade going was Ok, but this mystifies me.
> 
> Still, Vermalain (or however you spell his name) looks very good in the friendlies hopefully we wont miss Toure too much.


I dunno,£15 million for some-one whos best days are prob behind him is'nt a bad deal,anyway we've got the mighty Sendoros back from Milan this season


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2009)

Bloody hell. That is weak.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> I dunno,£15 million for some-one whos best days are prob behind him is'nt a bad deal,anyway we've got the mighty Sendoros back from Milan this season



15 mill is a good deal. We paid 200,000 for him? I think so. Sendoros is prob' off too soon.

On another note, looks like the team are having a good pre-season. 15ish goals in three games.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Bent's on offer if you fancy?

No?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> Bent's on offer if you fancy?
> 
> No?



You broke him. So no thanks.

Another 16 mill down the pan.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> You broke him.



We appear to be quite good at that.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> We appear to be quite good at that.



We've noticed.


----------



## hektik (Jul 29, 2009)

i really liked kolo, so am disappointed that he is leaving, but it's a bit of an odd situation. One of the areas we needed to strengthen this year was our defence, which is why van halen ( ) was brought in. Selling toure soon afterwards surely takes us back to the position we were in last season. 

I guess it points to the fact that van halen will be 1st choice, with gallas and djourou fighting it out for the 2nd place. With senderos and silvestre as back up cover for them. 

£15 mill is a lot of money though, and toure wasn't exactly brilliant last year - he lost a lot of pace form previous seasons, and i guess wenger thought he was unlikely to get it back...


----------



## Diamond (Jul 29, 2009)

I think he mainly left because of stuff going on in the dressing room. If Eboue goes as well, we'll have a threadbare squad. At the beginning of the window most people were in agreement that we needed a striker, a centre mid, and a defender. The way things are currently panning out it looks like we'll be down a striker, a centre back and a utility midfielder/defender.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Why would Wenger sell what is, for them, an absolutely key player to opposition challenging to be one of the top 4?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...sene-Wenger-wants-to-sign-Patrick-Vieira.html


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...sene-Wenger-wants-to-sign-Patrick-Vieira.html



not sure about that one at all..


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> not sure about that one at all..



Prob trying to fuck up Spurtz chances of gettin him


----------



## Diamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Heart says yes, head says no.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

very good article on the financial situation by robert peston - _when arsene got there, the cupboard was bare....._


----------



## hektik (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, it's already been posted before I think. note that the document peston is reporting on was created by people working for Usmanov. not that they'd write it to suit their own ends, obviously.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> very good article on the financial situation by robert peston - _when arsene got there, the cupboard was bare....._



I went to the same Secondary School as Peston..(he was a year above me).

Interesting article, not sure what to make of it now considering hektiks comments above.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 31, 2009)

C'mon chaps let's be a bit more upbeat. If Viera came it would only be on a pay per play deal, stick him in front of the back four, job done, he'll add leadership and be a morale booster in the dressing room. Not all bad I reckon.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Why would Wenger sell what is, for them, an absolutely key player to opposition challenging to be one of the top 4?



I've lost count of how many times I am astonished at Wenger's transfer decisions - but in hindsight I have to admit that he's usually correct - maybe he has a decent defence coming thru - aswell as a holding midfielder who can break up the attacks...

Still the pre-season has been stax of goals - and I think that a top four position is still most probable - Man city will take time to gel - and Villa don't seem to have bought much...


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

Citeh Barnsley, Kolo down with cramp and Adebayor missing open goals..

Meanwhile Rosicky looking good, Van Persie fit and up and running, Clichy back, Eduardo back and Arshavin scores a top goal and threatening to be THE player.. 

Just thought i'd share some optimism..


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2009)

you still lack a dcent defendsiveish midfielder though.

Unless diaby has come on a hell of a lot in the last month.


dave


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you still lack a dcent defendsiveish midfielder though.
> 
> Unless diaby has come on a hell of a lot in the last month.
> 
> ...




Song dave Song


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2009)

don't rate him. This may beacuse i remmeber how shit his uncle was and its slightly clouding my judgement but i've not been impressed with him thus far.


dave


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Aug 1, 2009)

I've always thought Diaby was shit hot in the middle. It's just Wenger and his bullshit constantly moving players around.

Like, fucking, Nasri as holding midfielder for instance?! Eboue ever getting moved out of right back into the right mid spot when he was always a shit hot defender. Or Ramsey in the middle?!

So fucking annoying.

I completely hold the faith though, in the team and Wenger.

Shit just bugs me.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> don't rate him. This may beacuse i remmeber how shit his uncle was and its slightly clouding my judgement but i've not been impressed with him thus far.
> 
> 
> dave



One of Denilson, Diaby, Song.. will step up so sorry still optimistic 

Plus I'm looking forward to our good relationship with you and yours meaning we get Zola next..


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2009)

but we dont like you. You smell.

anyway zola will go to chelscum after us, tis inevitible.

diaby is the more likely out of the three i reckon.


dave


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess we'll find out soon enough. Think 2 players who don't want to be there for 40m is good going plus the team and the supposed problem area of defensive midfield is one year on..

Still think Zola would be a better fit at Arsenal than Chelsea.. 

(incidentally do West Ham often have support at games they're not playing in? I seem to remember you had a whole section at White Hart Lane back in the early 80s when Spurs were playing Liverpool..)


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2009)

That second goal from AA is surly impossible! 



I think we have a proper talent here.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/171493/first-team/arsenal-v-rangers?tab=report
Anyone go today?Wilshere to make some sort of impact this season?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/171493/first-team/arsenal-v-rangers?tab=report
> Anyone go today?Wilshere to make some sort of impact this season?



No didnt go, but Jack is coming on nicely isnt he?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, typical Real nonsense. If you look at his stats there's probably no one else near him in the whole of Europe.


yes and no. Looked a bit of a flat-track bully tbh. Scored some nice looking goals against shite teams (and the weak teams in La Liga are a lot more brittle than their premier league equivalents), and looked totally out of his depth against anyone more challenging. In fact he was a bit of a standing joke among anti-madridistas.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 3, 2009)

Gooners,you've got to see this. A bit of JW skill 43 min v Rangers.




Edit to add...Arsenal goals from the game (worth it for the commentary alone).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> That second goal from AA is surly impossible!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have a proper talent here.


it was proper astounding.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> That second goal from AA is surly impossible!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have a proper talent here.




That commentary is the MOST FRENCH thing I've ever heard.

It's even got a few ooh-la-la-la's in.

Brilliant.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Gooners,you've got to see this. A bit of JW skill 43 min v Rangers.




Great to hear the Brazilians celebrating an Englishman like that.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 3, 2009)

You can still get 9-1 in places. I can't jinx my own team though.

Mind you it's better to bet on the opposition & have a silver lining to your cloud.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 3, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That commentary is the MOST FRENCH thing I've ever heard.
> 
> It's even got a few ooh-la-la-la's in.
> 
> Brilliant.



Yeah, you expect him to be in a stripy top with onions round his next... Class



Diamond said:


> Great to hear the Brazilians celebrating an Englishman like that.



True, the skill level was top draw, Brazilians know about that sort of thing.

9-1...Almost tempting....


----------



## hektik (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like we are selling senderos too: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/03/philippe-senderos-arsenal-everton-transfer

while it's not exactly selling one of our key players, it still leaves us very very light in the centre of defence. One or two injuries, and we'll be in the same position as last year...


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> but we dont like you. You smell.
> 
> anyway zola will go to chelscum after us, tis inevitible.
> 
> ...



Diaby is not a defensive midfielder - which is why Wenger often plays him up front.  he's also completely unreliable.  Song and Denilson are both coming on very nicely - both still 21.  Song particularly was outstanding last season.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 6, 2009)

hektik said:


> looks like we are selling senderos too: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/03/philippe-senderos-arsenal-everton-transfer
> 
> while it's not exactly selling one of our key players, it still leaves us very very light in the centre of defence. One or two injuries, and we'll be in the same position as last year...



Sky sports (trying to) say (with reason from Wengers televised comments?) that Hangeland is now a target


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh goody another Battle of Britian


----------



## Gmart (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangeland would be a good signing, and with a decent defense and the current firepower up front, that would make Arsenal competitive for the first time for a bit!!

Those odds look better and better


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/12/alexander-hleb-arsenal-barcelona 
The grass is always greener and all that bollox


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 13, 2009)

*One more player please arsene*

perhaps a big bastard in midfield?!


----------



## Discordia (Aug 14, 2009)

So tired of the "big bastard" nonsense. Carrick is a total wallflower and Fletcher is a little feisty at most, and they did alright. Yaya Toure is another class act who's completely non bastardy. Class beats being a bastard every time, just as positioning beats running around like a fool. Even though the fans tend to appreciate the latter qualities more.

Anyway, thank god for some proper football at last! Hopefully Wenger finally drops 4-4-2, outdated formation made even worse with the players available.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

start of the season hurrah - i'm off to Goodison Park tomorrow - anyone else?


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2009)

you gooners seen this?  my respect for your manager just increased a bit:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/14/arsenal-arsene-wenger-premier-league



> "If you lose a game you drive away and you feel completely sick. Then you think as well of all the people who's weekend is dead because of it. So you feel that responsibilty too. If you think about that too much, you can become crazy, but it makes you rigorous in your preparations. That's how I became the person I am today. I know I look like a robot; but everyone who has targets is like that."


----------



## g force (Aug 14, 2009)

Always liked Arsene...esp in his ability to wind Slur Alex up. He can come manage Barca in a few seasons


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2009)

Discordia said:


> So tired of the "big bastard" nonsense. Carrick is a total wallflower and Fletcher is a little feisty at most, and they did alright. Yaya Toure is another class act who's completely non bastardy. Class beats being a bastard every time, just as positioning beats running around like a fool. Even though the fans tend to appreciate the latter qualities more.
> 
> Anyway, thank god for some proper football at last! Hopefully Wenger finally drops 4-4-2, outdated formation made even worse with the players available.





Carrick - 6'1"
Fletcher - 6'0"
Toure - 6'3"

And if you think that Arsenal's nominal formation over the past ten years has been an outdated 4-4-2 or is even of significance, you clearly haven't watched enough football.

I'm not so worried about centre mid anyway. Song's coming along very nicely indeed.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 15, 2009)

At last the start of a new season (the summer gets longer every year). Incredibly difficult first game though and the next few are as taxing. At least we get a chance early to see what they're made of.

I'm hoping to see much improvements in terms of the technical (Bentner especially) and mental resolve and fight. We have much to look forward to in the return of Silva/Rosicky, AAs first full season, the emergence of some audaciously talented youth breaking through.

So for what it's worth......


*COME ON YOU GUNNERS!!!*


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuck me,that was an unexpected pleasure ,here was me thinking a draw would'nt be a bad result before the game
Biggest opening day win in the Premier League apparently


----------



## bigbry (Aug 15, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck me,that was an unexpected pleasure ,here was me thinking a draw would'nt be a bad result before the game
> *Biggest opening day win in the Premier League apparently*



so far - 2 games tomorrow one of which is the Northern scum aka manure against Brum


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

I remember Bolton beating Leicester 5-0 which is equally big given it was a 5 goal win...


----------



## Discordia (Aug 15, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Carrick - 6'1"
> Fletcher - 6'0"
> Toure - 6'3"


I believe I said United did OK with Carrick/Fletcher. Given that Song is the same height as Carrick, and Denilson is one inch shorter than Fletcher, I'd say Arsenal are in a similar position height-wise, yes? In other words, either United and Arsenal both need big bastards, or neither do. Evidence suggests neither.


> And if you think that Arsenal's nominal formation over the past ten years has been an outdated 4-4-2 or is even of significance, you clearly haven't watched enough football.


Wenger thought it was 4-4-2. Given that I had to endure watching Denilson play as a wide midfielder, I'm guessing it was indeed 4-4-2.


> I'm not so worried about centre mid anyway. Song's coming along very nicely indeed.


Yup. I like a Song/Denilson/Fabregas midfield. None of whom are very big or nasty, which doesn't matter, because they're simply good instead!

Anywho, nice start, and the right noises made after it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I remember Bolton beating Leicester 5-0 which is equally big given it was a 5 goal win...



That was sickening


----------



## Diamond (Aug 15, 2009)

That'll do very nicely indeed.

Couple of good moments in the pub.

After the umpteenth Song tackle a mate turned to me and said: "fucking hell, Song's a general!". Shows how much he has come on both in the second half of last season and pre-season.

Also, after Gallas scored and was celebrating wildly - this being a predominately Gooner pub - some wag at the bar piped up with: "King for a day, muppet for a lifetime."


----------



## Relahni (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought you lot were great today.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing start. Thought everyone acquitted themselves admirably.

Now all we need is consistency.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Big win against a fairly good side. 
Did not get to watch any but saw the goals later on and fair play to Arsenal.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Couple of good moments in the pub.



A lot of brilliant moments at Goodison Park. Long may the form continue!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2009)

Everton were terrible, but we played very well. Big boost for the new guy and it was nice to see Eduardo back. I'm still holding out to see how we do against better defending and attacking sides but based on yesterdays performance, I reckon we have a good season ahead of us


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Big win against a fairly good side.
> Did not get to watch any but saw the goals later on and fair play to Arsenal.


Thats what was impressive,Everton are'nt a bad team by any means,prob the best of the teams outside the so-called big 4.Anyway 1 result dos'nt win ya the title,we got Man U and Man City away this month, will prob be more of an indication on how our season will pan out.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 16, 2009)

everton were without jagielka, yakubu and arteta. top performance nonetheless but need to see what's happened after 6 games


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Thats what was impressive,Everton are'nt a bad team by any means,prob the best of the teams outside the so-called big 4.Anyway 1 result dos'nt win ya the title,we got Man U and Man City away this month, will prob be more of an indication on how our season will pan out.



We are (or were) a team that was greater than the sum of its parts - much the same team went to Fulham on the last day of the season and did what we havent done for ages, beating them despite having flip all to play for. 

Sadly though it appears that this Lescott business, combined with playing a team which always seems to twat us whenever we are not in the mood (the 1-4 last year, the 7-1 a couple of years before that) resulted in this debacle.  In a way though I am glad that, if this had to happen, it was Arsenal that did it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2009)

fucking choice


----------



## Diamond (Aug 18, 2009)

Should be a fun game tonight what with Celtic playing Tony Mowbray style football.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 18, 2009)

A bit early in the season but should be good.   Radio only for me, haven't been convinced to resubscribe yet.

Mowbray has a cunning plan?   http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/sport/Mowbray-promises-39cunning--plan39.5562084.jp


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2009)

Result tonight outa ensure a stress free night at the Emerates next week


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 19, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Result tonight outa ensure a stress free night at the Emerates next week



Dont count your chickins untill they've all crossed the road  We're only half way.

But it was good was it? 

I posted this on the "Celtic v Arsenal" thread thinking it was this one (D'hu!)...So at the risk of repeating myself and cause I cant be arsed to re-word it.



> Let's put things into perspective here.
> 
> Celtic has not lost to an English team for 20 odd years. Out of 35 European matches played at Parkhead they've only lost three (four now). This was an excellent result. Our off ball play has been transformed. They are now grafting to get the ball back. Song/Dennilson/Vermaelan were OUTSTANDING.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 26, 2009)

Should be a decent atmosphere at the Emerates tonight for a change  with the Celtic fans, hope we dont get complacent,an early Celtic goal would'nt be the best for the aul nerves.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2009)

I work on Upper Street and the Celtic fans have taken over a couple of the pubs. Some have been there since 11 this morning


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread is fucking pitiful. 6 pages. 


Call yourself football fans?! 24 fucking 7.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> This thread is fucking pitiful. 6 pages.
> 
> 
> Call yourself football fans?! 24 fucking 7.



We're just silently loving the fact that we're still in the EPL. 

I'm sure you understand.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

24 FUCKING 7.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 24 FUCKING 7.



I'm sure you are dear.

Now fuck off


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

You aren't half as much fun as the Spuds.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You aren't half as much fun as the Spuds.



They're probably as worried about Doncaster tonight as you are about Huddersfield.. there's always empathy in a crisis..


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You aren't half as much fun as the Spuds.





We're the serious end of North London geezer....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

It must be dull.

(((Norf Laaandaaahn)))


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It must be dull.
> 
> (((Norf Laaandaaahn)))



It is.

You wouldn't like it here. I wouldn't bother saving up your giro to pay us a visit.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

Must be something worth seeing. Don't Manchester United play in North London?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2009)

All I have been able to hear for the past half an hour is a bunch of pissed up Celtic fans belting out songs


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Must be something worth seeing. Don't Manchester United play in North London?





Do all teams in Red look the same to you??

Racialist!!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> All I have been able to hear for the past half an hour is a bunch of pissed up Celtic fans belting out songs



Yeah, there's hordes of the sweaties on Euston Road...making a proper racket.

Good luck to them.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Do all teams in Red look the same to you??
> 
> Racialist!!!!


 
I always see lots of people wearing their shirts there, i just assumed...


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I always see lots of people wearing their shirts there, i just assumed...



Forgive them, they know not what they do....


----------



## Diamond (Aug 26, 2009)

There's talk of Ramsey starting tonight, which would be nice.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 26, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> All I have been able to hear for the past half an hour is a bunch of pissed up Celtic fans belting out songs



That will be their" folk songs" no doubt.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 26, 2009)

I've just run past the ground and through Finsbury Park, all seemed pretty quiet to me.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to have negotiated what coulda been an awkward tie,roll on the draw on Fri.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 26, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Good to have negotiated what coulda been an awkard tie,roll on the draw on Fri.



Is it not Thursday?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 26, 2009)

anchorage said:


> Is it not Thursday?


Nope Friday


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Typical cheating diving gooners


and guess what Wenger says:



> "He went down, for what reason I do not know. Having seen it again on television, it doesn't look a penalty."
> 
> The Gunners boss added: "I believe really that it was not a penalty *but I am also not sure that the keeper didn't touch him with his right knee*, having seen it again.
> 
> "I do not think he (Eduardo) would have complained if the penalty was not given.



basically 'I didn't see it'


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm getting worried about the silly goals we're letting in. It might cost us dear later on.

But overall, not bad.

Roll on saturday.....


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm getting worried about the silly goals we're letting in. It might cost us dear later on.
> 
> But overall, not bad.
> 
> Roll on saturday.....



TBF it's been a really good start for your lot

I'd just worry about wether you can sustain it for a whole season.

Can your squad handle injuries etc


I don't think so myself

but still a top 4-6 spot tho

As for Saturday

should be a good game, both teams going in after good wins


But as I always say at these type of fixtures


Home win 2-1


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Typical cheating diving gooners
> 
> 
> and guess what Wenger says:
> ...



Now you're just reading what you want into that (pot calling the kettle black or what?)



> "He went down, for what reason I do not know. *Having seen it again on television, it doesn't look a penalty."*
> 
> The Gunners boss added: "I believe really that it was not a penalty but I am also not sure that the keeper didn't touch him with his right knee, having seen it again.
> 
> "I do not think he (Eduardo) would have complained if the penalty was not given.



Now do you see it?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> TBF it's been a really good start for your lot
> 
> I'd just worry about wether you can sustain it for a whole season.
> 
> ...



fair assessment, but time will tell. I've seen some real improvements this year though.

Good luck on Sat...(you are a Manc arent you?)


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Now you're just reading what you want into that (pot calling the kettle black or what?)
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you see it?



I was on about his comment 'but I am also not sure that the keeper didn't touch him with his right knee'

meaning he didn't see THAT


I did bold it out to make it clear what I was on about- but you didn't see it

typical


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I was on about his comment 'but I am also not sure that the keeper didn't touch him with his right knee'
> 
> meaning he didn't see THAT
> 
> ...





Every team needs a Ladyboy...we've got ours....At last!

(Ronaldo should have come to the Arsenal anyway)


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I've seen some real improvements this year though.



Really?

In what way

A Wenger team is always gonna have games where they play amazing football and win 6-0 etc.

The difference for me between the team now and past gooner teams that win stuff is now you are missing the strength, the Sol Campbell and Viera type players that are big and physical.

The reason 'les invincibles' were so good is they combined that with the flair and attacking prowess that all wengers teams have




iROBOT said:


> you are a Manc arent you?





Aye


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Can anyone else here see Wenger *saying it wasnt a penalty *or that he didnt see it, because 'stalker obviously on a tip this morning.



All piss taking aside 

He couldn't really deny it tho could he.

but he does contradict himself.

If it wasn't a penalty and it wasn't a dive, then the right knee must have made contact. in which case it was a penalty.

either that or it was a dive


Lets be honest

IT WAS A FUCKING DIVE!!


I'd love it if Wenger turned round and admited it for once


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Really?
> 
> In what way
> 
> ...



Song/Vermalean/Diaby/Eboue/Gallas have all stepped up a notch from last year not to mention the AA and De Silva and the return of Rosicky should make us even stronger.

I think we had some changing room dramas that affected the team. That seems not to be there now


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> (Ronaldo should have come to the Arsenal anyway)



Like the tight fisted Wenger would ever shell out that sort of money


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Song/Vermalean/Diaby/Eboue/Gallas have all stepped up a notch from last year not to mention the AA and De Silva and the return of Rosicky should make us even stronger.



Like you said, time will tell.

I suppose the thing is with a young team is they ARE gonna get better




iROBOT said:


> I think we had some changing room dramas that affected the team. That seems not to be there now



I've wondered about this


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> All piss taking aside
> 
> He couldn't really deny it tho could he.
> 
> ...



Don't be an idiot. Show me where SAF admitted to the countless times your Ladyboy dived?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Don't be an idiot. Show me where SAF admitted to the countless times your ex Ladyboy dived?



This is the Arsenal thread


We talk about Arsenal here


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> This is the Arsenal thread
> 
> 
> We talk about Arsenal here



I would expect you to have the same standards from your manager as you do for others.

Otherwise you're nothing more then a piss taking hypocrite.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I would expect you to have the same standards from your manager as you do for others.
> 
> Otherwise you're nothing more then *a piss taking hypocrite*.




^^this!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Like the tight fisted Wenger would ever shell out that sort of money



No he trained with us for two months (or there abouts) before you and was very close to signing for The Arsenal.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> No he trained with us for two months (or there abouts) before you and was very close to signing for The Arsenal.



like I said, tight fisted


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> like I said, tight fisted



Would have cost us next to nothing.

His mum liked Wenger alot (apparently). His agent convinced him to move up North.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> No he trained with us for two months (or there abouts) before you and was very close to signing for The Arsenal.



I knew this happened with Liverpool when he was 16

Never heard of it with the Gooners tho


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Would have cost us next to nothing.
> 
> His mum liked Wenger alot (apparently). His agent convinced him to move up North.



he cost £12.2 million

thats about the most Wenger will pay for a player isn't it??


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I knew this happened with Liverpool when he was 16
> 
> Never heard of it with the Gooners tho



Liverpool? I've not heard that one, any links?

Here's my proof..



> Cristiano Ronaldo was so close to joining Arsenal instead of Manchester United, that Arsenal Manager Arsene Wenger had even give the Portuguese winger an Arsenal shirt and Ronaldo accepted. Starsport yesterday disclosed that Arsenal were just beaten off by rivals United to sign Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> Wenger also revealed that Ronaldo was given a tour around the Arsenal training ground but Arsenal were shrugged off by United’s three times more bid – £12.25m.
> 
> ...



http://www.football-shirts.co.uk/fans/wenger-had-given-ronaldo-arsenal-shirt_1747


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Liverpool? I've not heard that one, any links?
> 
> Here's my proof..
> 
> ...



Well there you go




I love this bit tho:


> Arsenal were shrugged off by United’s three times more bid – £12.25m.



tightwads!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Liverpool? I've not heard that one, any links?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christiano_Ronaldo



> He was first spotted by then-Liverpool manager Gérard Houllier at 16, but Liverpool declined to take him on because they decided he was too young and needed some time to develop his skills


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christiano_Ronaldo



Too young at sixteen? And why couldn't he improve at the 'Pool? 

My God, Liverpool is managed by a muppet.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Too young at sixteen? And why couldn't he improve at the 'Pool?
> 
> My God, Liverpool is managed by a muppet.



couldn't agree more


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Well there you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 mill for a total unknown is a massive risk, well done for taking it (I mean that)


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> 12 mill for a total unknown is a massive risk, well done for taking it (I mean that)



I remember thinking that when we bought him

'who the fuck is he??? 12 million's a bit steep'

but thats why Furguson is Man U manager and I'm sitting in a shitty office job


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

I have total respect for SAF. Great man.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I have total respect for SAF. Great man.



likewise fot Arse Wenger





So whats your prediction for Saturday?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> likewise fot Arse Wenger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dont do predictions (a superstition) sorry. But I hope to see improvements from last year to carry on and hope to see a beautiful game.

But it is Man U and a draw will do me. It's not easy up there you know.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> 12 mill for a total unknown is a massive risk, well done for taking it (I mean that)


We bought Reyes around the same time did'nt we? a risk that sadly did'nt work out.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 27, 2009)

The Man U game will be the first 'real' test of our new defence. I'm confident that we can give them a run for their money though.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> We bought Reyes around the same time did'nt we? a risk that sadly did'nt work out.



Yes, that right. Reyes was arguably the best young player in Europe at the time.

Shame.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> All piss taking aside
> 
> He couldn't really deny it tho could he.
> 
> ...



But he said it didn't look like a pen on replay when he did a tv piece on sky? He looked pissed off to me - no-one wants a striker labelled a diver as the next time he goes over and it's legit, the ref might look and think 'eduardo - diver'. He'll definitely have had a word..


----------



## sumimasen (Aug 27, 2009)

Eduardo.  For someone whose career was nearly ripped away from him, doesn't really believe in karma does he.  

TWAT


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But he said it didn't look like a pen on replay when he did a tv piece on sky? He looked pissed off to me - no-one wants a striker labelled a diver as the next time he goes over and it's legit, the ref might look and think 'eduardo - diver'. He'll definitely have had a word..



TBF any ref will watch the replay from yesterday and think 'eduardo - diver' regardless of what Wenger says or does


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> TBF any ref will watch the replay from yesterday and think 'eduardo - diver' regardless of what Wenger says or does



Wenger looked like he had the absolute hump about it. It's embarrassing and stupid.. andy johnson, amongst others, certainly suffered for the same. 

But it's no different to Rooney going over Campbells leg or Owen buying a penalty. Is Robbie Fowler the only one to have owned up to this though?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But it's no different to Rooney going over Campbells leg or Owen buying a penalty.



too true!  

TBH (I forgot that owens a bit of a diver, got all that to come)




paulhackett66 said:


> Is Robbie Fowler the only one to have owned up to this though?


Computer says yes.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Wenger looked like he had the absolute hump about it. It's embarrassing and stupid.. andy johnson, amongst others, certainly suffered for the same.
> 
> But it's no different to Rooney going over Campbells leg or Owen buying a penalty. Is Robbie Fowler the only one to have owned up to this though?



We can be thankfull Ed didnt appel for a penalty. 

Looks like FIFAs looking into this and he might get a two/three match ban. Which is fair.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 27, 2009)

sumimasen said:


> Eduardo.  For someone whose career was nearly ripped away from him, doesn't really believe in karma does he.
> 
> TWAT



To be fair though, and I have no love for Arsenal, I thought he was very dignified about his injury and the tackle which caused it...when the media were going mad he kpet calm about it and just got on with recovering. 

Last night would be poor but all teams have guys who do this. I think the irritation for Wenger was that it was unneccesary in the circumstances...with Arsenal already in control.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> We can be thankfull Ed didnt appel for a penalty.
> 
> Looks like FIFAs looking into this and he might get a two/three match ban. Which is fair.



I want to see more of that

players getting retrospective suspensions for simulation

I also wanna see refs with more balls, and if they don't give a foul then bookings and red cards for diving players


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I want to see more of that
> 
> players getting retrospective suspensions for simulation
> 
> I also wanna see refs with more balls, and if they don't give a foul then bookings and red cards for diving players


ronaldo would have been on a perma-ban for your mob if that had been implemented previously.

priceless, a manure fan lecturing gooners on the evils of players diving and cheating....


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I want to see more of that
> 
> players getting retrospective suspensions for simulation
> 
> I also wanna see refs with more balls, and if they don't give a foul then bookings and red cards for diving players



I think it's the right thing to do, we need to stamp this sort of thing out.

Shame it wasnt around when LadyBoy was at your club...


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Shame it wasnt around when LadyBoy was at your club...



Nah, it'd be even sweeter doing it to him now he's at moneybags madrid


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ronaldo would have been on a perma-ban for your mob if that had been implemented previously.


no he wouldn't

don't be so rediculous

talk some sense man



Paulie Tandoori said:


> priceless, a manure fan lecturing gooners on the evils of players diving and cheating....



yeah, coz it's my fault ronaldo dived

and the very fact I'm a Man U fan doesn't mean it's OK that Eduardo Dived yesterday

FFS whats the matter with you?

and who the fuck is lecturing anyone?

now fuck off, some of us are trying to have a decent conversation about football


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> no he wouldn't
> 
> don't be so rediculous
> 
> ...


a lot of anger there, calm down love calm down....


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Nah, it'd be even sweeter doing it to him now he's at moneybags madrid



No, it REALLY is a shame he isnt with you anymore.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> *yeah, coz it's my fault ronaldo dived*




Actually I do blame you personally.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a lot of anger there, calm down love calm down....



I'm calmer then a hindu cow

still not adding anything to the conversation I see

that figures


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Actually I do blame you personally.



I know, I was being serious

It's my fault everytime, my team cheat.

That goal that never was against Spurs

Well I told Roy not to say anything, that was my doing


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I know, I was being serious
> 
> It's my fault everytime, my team cheat.
> 
> ...



Confessions are purging. I'm proud of you.

Your life will be better now that you've admitted to it (at last).


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Confessions are purging. I'm proud of you.
> 
> Your life will be better now that you've admitted to it (at last).



today is MY day


----------



## chieftain (Aug 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, that right. Reyes was arguably the best young player in Europe at the time.
> 
> Shame.



What did you do to him


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I'm calmer then a hindu cow
> 
> still not adding anything to the conversation I see
> 
> that figures


sorry but the dazzling intellect of your awe-inspring argument has temporarily blunted my usual cutting edge critique, i'm just lost for words.....


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> What did you do to him



IIRC he was a country boy and didn't like the big city


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry but the dazzling intellect of your awe-inspring argument has temporarily blunted my usual cutting edge critique, i'm just lost for words.....



A wise man talks when he has something to say

a fool speaks coz he feels he has to say something

your the latter


----------



## tarannau (Aug 27, 2009)

Really? Why the fuck aren't you mute and silent then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> A wise man talks when he has something to say
> 
> a fool speaks coz he feels he has to say something
> 
> your the latter


it's "you're" my lovely boy.

hth


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Really? Why the fuck aren't you mute and silent then?



Did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's "you're" my lovely boy.
> 
> hth



thanks now my life is complete


so what do you think of the dive yesterday?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> thanks now my life is complete
> 
> 
> so what do you think of the dive yesterday?


he fell over, ref gave a pen, he got up and scored it.

embarrassing way to open the scoring but no worse than what seems to go on in most top level football these days tbh.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no worse than what seems to go on in most top level football these days tbh.



does ^this not bother you??

what should be done about it??

or is it all part of what makes football so good


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> does ^this not bother you??
> 
> what should be done about it??
> 
> or is it all part of what makes football so good


it bothers me sufficiently that i don't tend to watch as much as i used to and when i do, it's often lower league stuff or rugby league where there is still some semblance of character and honesty.

what bothers me more is seeing kids playing out the same moves and being encouraged to by their parents/coachs. but you won't get anyone supporting extended bans atm, there's too much cash at stake and no-one even calls it what it is which is cheating. simulation ffs, it's cheating plain and simple. but we are where we are and that's that really.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> does ^this not bother you??
> 
> what should be done about it??
> 
> or is it all part of what makes football so good



it's only being talked about as it's the first example of it this season rather than eduardo is a diver. you always get some 'horror' tackle, goal of the season in august, shock late transfer, crowd trouble, goaline camera nonsense every season.

i don't know if anyone did it before franny lee or not, i object to the sitting on the arse, arms outstretched plaintively screaming toddler pose after the dive..


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> What did you do to him



Make him play in the rain, apparently...


----------



## pboi (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashley Young just dived to win a PEN for Villa, wonder if everyone will cry and get on his back.

and stop the bickering you internet fags.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it bothers me sufficiently that i don't tend to watch as much as i used to and when i do, it's often lower league stuff or rugby league where there is still some semblance of character and honesty.
> 
> what bothers me more is seeing kids playing out the same moves and being encouraged to by their parents/coachs. but you won't get anyone supporting extended bans atm, there's too much cash at stake and no-one even calls it what it is which is cheating. simulation ffs, it's cheating plain and simple. but we are where we are and that's that really.



As kids we used to dive. Not to copy the professional footballers, but to wind up people like you.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 27, 2009)

Apologies Gooners for the interuption of your enlightening chat about cheating and the like but I wanted to ask if any of you have been back to the old Highbury - actually inside the gated development?

Despite being a Spurs fan and coming from Sarf London to boot, I had an errand to run north of the river today and after had a look round the old place.

Coming out of Gillespie Road station everything appeared as it once was. Some of the terraced housing still has the red and white piping on them and one still has the shutters where (I guess) programmes were sold from. Walking round the ground I happened to follow someone into the ground / redevelopment from Avenell Rd. I have to say it freaked me out a bit. It was very eerie - standing on what once was the pitch and looking at the art deco facades of the east and west stands.

After WHL I suppose Highbury was my most visited ground ( I even played on it as a youth). When Spurs were away I'd sometimes go with my Gooner mates and stand with the away fans on the clock end. Therefore I knew the ground well - if I'm honest, I always admired it.

Memories came flooding back - mostly sour ones involving defeats - and I wondered how many of you have been in there? Perhaps seen where you stood / sat.

I then walked over the rail bridge and past Ashburton Grove towards Holloway Rd. Imporessive though it certainly is it stikes me that it aint got no soul - know what I mean? I've been inside once (at one of our LC semi's) and it appeared to be so lacking compared to Highbury.

Anyway, as you were. Don't know why I am getting so nostalgic - it werent that long ago that you lot were based in Woolwich


----------



## pboi (Aug 27, 2009)

mate lives there. only a one bed but its real nice

as for lacking soul, the club are working on it. Murals, the clock, seat designs/naming the ends/more stuff im sure


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> As kids we used to dive. Not to copy the professional footballers, but to wind up people like you.


i'm touched that you knew about people like me....

twat.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> As kids we used to dive. Not to copy the professional footballers, but to wind up people like you.



So you're a cheating cunt then??


it figures


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Make him play in the rain, apparently...



That figures, was a strange one was Reyes


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm touched that you knew about people like me....
> 
> twat.





Cheers for the PM offering me out for a fight.  

I mean, wtf was that about you bellend.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> What did you do to him


He missed his mammy


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if i met you down my local, i'd fucking lamp you you cunt. on the basis of your twatty (and previous) response.
> 
> pt x


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Cheers for the PM offering me out for a fight.
> 
> I mean, wtf was that about you bellend.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> He missed his mammy



He lived with her in the UK


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> He lived with her in the UK


Maybe she missed her mammy


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Cheers for the PM offering me out for a fight.
> 
> I mean, wtf was that about you bellend.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


>



Was your previous response to demand the remote, so you could put some Phil on?


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

eThuggin, making socially deficient turds feel like the bigman since 1979


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 28, 2009)

Said the internet "PIMP".


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

step outside, I challenge thee to a duel!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 28, 2009)

pboi said:


> step outside, I challenge thee to a duel!



Can't you just kill me here?


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

will you accept eThreats until you keel over? Best I can manage


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That figures, was a strange one was Reyes



Yeah, apparently he could hardly read and write. Got to feel sorry for him. He had proper talent and was a vital member of the invincibles.

Never mind.

Have the rest of you cunts put your handbags away????


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm touched



You are not wrong there Paulie.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> You are not wrong there Paulie.



That only took you 11 hours!


Terrible


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That figures, was a strange one was Reyes



I think Chegrimandi jinxed him with his thread title "Reyes: On for a storming season"...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 28, 2009)

pboi said:


> will you accept eThreats until you keel over? Best I can manage



Alright.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyway ladies, just watching Wenger's press conference about Eduardo.

Fucking dumb situation. Platini really is a stupid cunt of the lowest order.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal LOL

Seems good to me.  If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Platini really is a stupid cunt of the lowest order.



Hasn't he now said theres gonna be 2 extra referee standing somewhere near the goal, to see if the goal goes in and to watch for infringments in the area

fucking great idea


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Arsenal LOL
> 
> Seems good to me.  If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.



couldn't agree more

shame the FA haven't got the balls to do the same thing.

Saying that, it'll benefit us lot once owen starts diving again


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Arsenal LOL
> 
> Seems good to me.  If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.



Its debatable whether it was a penalty or not. Sky did a slo-mo and Boric's hand did touch Eduardo's right foot. If I were Eduardo I'd jump out of the way of that big lump given what he just recovered from.

If EUFA do that they should re-open the Gerrard and Ronaldo casebooks.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Hasn't he now said theres gonna be 2 extra referee standing somewhere near the goal, to see if the goal goes in and to watch for infringments in the area
> 
> fucking great idea



Oh yeah and him and Abrahamovic have been giving each other a reach around too. Utter useless cunt.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Its debatable whether it was a penalty or not. Sky did a slo-mo and Boric's hand did touch Eduardo's right foot. If I were Eduardo I'd jump out of the way of that big lump given what he just recovered from.
> 
> If EUFA do that they should re-open the Gerrard and Ronaldo casebooks.



FUck off

it was a BLATANT dive


how can you argue against it?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

I think this is good it will give us a siege mentality and could be that extra bit of desire over the season.

Silver linings and all that. 


And I see no-ones talking about Youngs dive last night....


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh yeah and him and Abrahamovic have been giving each other a reach around too. Utter useless cunt.



FFS Yeah!

I was reading that

teams will have to make a profit in 3 years all they'll get kicked out of europe

Abrahmovic is such a fucking hypocrite FFS

well at least Platini aint as bad as Blatter

but then, who is?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> And I see no-ones talking about Youngs dive last night....



Didn't see it TBH

Villa got knocked out anyway so serves em right


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> FUck off
> 
> it was a BLATANT dive
> 
> ...



Boric made contact. The slo-mo shows all of his glove covering Eduardo's boot.

ETA...just saw it again from behind. I think eduardo might have a bit nervous...remember those picture off his foot hanging from a thread 18 months ago.


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

let's hope for consistency going forward then!

As if


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Boric made contact. The slo-mo shows all of his glove covering Eduardo's boot.



No, the slow mo shows Eduardo diving

simple as that

you've got some thick Arsenal glasses on there mate

even thicker then Wengers (and thats saying something)

even he didn't argue against the FACT that it wasn't a penalty


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Didn't see it TBH
> 
> Villa got knocked out anyway so serves em right



Cheating is cheating, regardless of outcome. No consistancy...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> No, the slow mo shows Eduardo diving
> 
> simple as that
> 
> ...



He did say it could have been a penalty. I'm not an Arse fan but I guess we can agree that there have been much worse dives than this one.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> He did say it could have been a penalty. I'm not an Arse fan but I guess we can agree that there have been much worse dives than this one.



Remember Fowler against you lot.

he told the ref it wasn't a penalty and iirc the hapless twat of a ref still gave it?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Remember Fowler against you lot.
> 
> he told the ref it wasn't a penalty and iirc the hapless twat of a ref still gave it?



Yeah.

is this the best Gerrard compilation?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Remember Fowler against you lot.
> 
> he told the ref it wasn't a penalty and iirc the hapless twat of a ref still gave it?



Arshevin did the same thing last year. I believe the pen was given (twisted isnt a Gooner btw)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2009)

Very interesting debate UEFA have opened up. I hope it leads to something.

I just can't see the point unless they do something about the punishment, what difference does  a two game ban for one player make when Champions League qualification could be in the balance.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Cheating is cheating, regardless of outcome. No consistancy...



I Agree

but you can't be surprised, ALL the FA's (including Uafa anf fifa) are never consistant


----------



## mack (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Remember Fowler against you lot.
> 
> he told the ref it wasn't a penalty and iirc the hapless twat of a ref still gave it?



Didn't Fowler deliberately put that one wide iirc ?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Arshevin did the same thing last year. I believe the pen was given (twisted isnt a Gooner btw)



yeah, wasn't that against Portsmouth?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

Cheating and trying to fool the ref after.

At least Ed and the rest of the team didnt ask for a pen...


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Remember Fowler against you lot.
> 
> he told the ref it wasn't a penalty and iirc the hapless twat of a ref still gave it?



proper *facepalm*

Fowler got quedos for that in my book.

it aint happened since and probably won't TBF


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> yeah, wasn't that against Portsmouth?



Yes,I think (will have to look back)


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Cheating and trying to fool the ref after.
> 
> Art least Ed and the rest of the team didnt ask for a pen...




Thats fucking bad innit!

he IS a cheating cunt tho


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> proper *facepalm*
> 
> Fowler got quedos for that in my book.
> 
> it aint happened since and probably won't TBF



Yes it has, read my post above.

Dont think I've ever seen a Man (IO)U player doing that. Or have they?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 28, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thats fucking bad innit!
> 
> he IS a cheating cunt tho



Yup...You're we'll shot of him.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Dont think I've ever seen a Man (IO)U player doing that. Or have they?



Have they fuck

My team are a bunch of ref baiting whinging bastards
always have been


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yup...You're we'll shot of him.



it'd piss me off soooo much when he got fouled/dived and then sit on the floor whinging about it.  the rest would play on, and we could of done with him getting up and tracking back the lazy cunt


----------



## pboi (Aug 29, 2009)

WHAT A GOAL!!!! my little russian meerkat


----------



## Dandred (Aug 29, 2009)

Scrappy but nice, Aresnal really aren't letting united play.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 29, 2009)

Gooners are bossing it. Should have had a penalty. Arshavin is class.

United look bereft of ideas..

Keep playing like this and you can come and join us (Spurs) at the top of the table


----------



## pboi (Aug 29, 2009)

filth!! yids getting above their station with a game ahead of us


----------



## futha (Aug 29, 2009)

That was hilarious with Wenger standing in the stands!


----------



## pboi (Aug 29, 2009)

haha yeh. stubborn bast

Rooney went down before the contact, where do we draw the line?  It was a pen tho.

Ho hum


----------



## Liveist (Aug 29, 2009)

At least we can take away the fact we were the dominating and overall better side, shame about the result... and Wenger, what a legend. He fear no man


----------



## pboi (Aug 29, 2009)

now watching Madrid.

Lassana Diarra...do me a quaver


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2009)

Liveist said:


> At least we can take away the fact we were the dominating and overall better side, shame about the result... and Wenger, what a legend. He fear no man



Youse played better and in accordance to your tactics but it's a stretch to say youse dominated.

Very unlucky to have lost but lets not get into revisionism so soon.


----------



## pboi (Aug 29, 2009)

are you jar jar binks now?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

I liked Arsne Wenger's post match interview. 

That's Benitez and now Wenger stating the facts.

Refereeing at Old Trafford is beyond a joke, it's fucking ridiculous.  

Sent off for kicking a waterbottle, whereas Man Utd players don't even get booked for kicking lumps out of Arsenal players.  

Anyway, that's just part and parcel of the game.  There are at least 12 players to beat when you play Man Utd, not sure why? Munich? Money? 

What was the difference between the Arshavin penalty that never was and the Rooney penalty? More contact for the Arshavin one - of course not given. 

The two mistakes by Arsenal ultimately lost them the game.  The second goal was not even sunday league standard tbh.  If you don't know where to head a ball like that, you shouldn't be paid to play football.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2009)

There was that trip on RvP just before the AA foul (and subsequent handball by Fletcher on the ground).

Whatever...No one gets a fair treatment up there, we just need to realise that we were the better side (not by much) and come back after the break with no hangover from this one.

Man City will be no walk overs....

BUMMER!!!!!

We almost had them....


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> There was that trip on RvP just before the AA foul (and subsequent handball by Fletcher on the ground).
> 
> Whatever...No one gets a fair treatment up there, we just need to realise that we were the better side (not by much) and come back after the break with no hangover from this one.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but why does it happen?  Why do they get the preferential treatment? What is it? Money? Due to the fact they generate so much to the economy? Corruption? Munich sympathy? 

You lot are a bit like us - although think you play a much better style of football. Arshavin when he turns it on is unplayable.  What a player he is, just brilliant.  The dual with John O'Shea would have been stopped if it was a boxing contest.  

We both make silly mistakes and get punished for it.  Think you'll beat Man City.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Yeah, but why does it happen?  Why do they get the preferential treatment? What is it? Money? Due to the fact they generate so much to the economy? Corruption? Munich sympathy?
> 
> You lot are a bit like us - although think you play a much better style of football. Arshavin when he turns it on is unplayable.  What a player he is, just brilliant.  The dual with John O'Shea would have been stopped if it was a boxing contest.
> 
> We both make silly mistakes and get punished for it.  Think you'll beat Man City.



Many factors I think, not least the (apparently) spectacular hospitality that Man U put on for the Ref's... But it is becoming a bit of a joke that two clear pen's one after the next (RvP/AA) were completely missed by all of the official....Suspect or what!

Yes, AA is class, still needs time to get to the pace of the EPL (tends to disappear at times).

Still, shit happens...I'm off to the boozer to drawn my sorrows....


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Many factors I think, not least the (apparently) spectacular hospitality that Man U put on for the Ref's... But it is becoming a bit of a joke that two clear pen's one after the next (RvP/AA) were completely missed by all of the official....Suspect or what!
> 
> Yes, AA is class, still needs time to get to the pace of the EPL (tend to disappear at time).
> 
> Still, shit happens...I'm off to the boozer to drawn my sorrows....



You've got some great players there.  AA is fucking scary.  World Class imo.

He does disappear for long times.  But if he turned it on all the time - fucking hell, he'd be up there with the legends imo.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

Why does Wenger stick AA on the wing? I would have thought he would be better playing central behind the main striker.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2009)

what a joke. stone-wall pen turned down (no surprise there).

rooney does a swallow, 5.9 or there abouts and mike dean gives it.....and the arse fall to bits as a result....


----------



## Discordia (Aug 29, 2009)

mack said:


> Why does Wenger stick AA on the wing? I would have thought he would be better playing central behind the main striker.



And how would he play there? Revert back to the dreadful 4-4-2? Play a lopsided 4-3-3 and get overloaded on the flank?

I'm glad United won. Now Ferguson won't realise how atrocious his midfield is before it's too late. Just gotta beat Burnley to make up the points!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2009)

This geeezer does it to us every fucking time....


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2009)

You were robbed, typical Man Utd Ref again...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 30, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> This geeezer does it to us every fucking time....



 You mean you cant see that blade of grass Shrek tripped over?You should be a ref we coulda came away from OT with a result yesterday and maybe lay down a marker for the rest of the season hope they can pick themselves up ,Wenger's to get an apology over his 'sending' off yesterday


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rooney does a swallow, 5.9 or there abouts and mike dean gives it.....and the arse fall to bits as a result....



what are you on about, clearly a pen. Bit of a dive but almunia def clipped him

Fletchers tackle was a pen as well though.


dabe


----------



## Deareg (Aug 30, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> This geeezer does it to us every fucking time....



what goes aound comes around


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2009)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid29318049001?bctid=36103517001


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what are you on about, clearly a pen. Bit of a dive but almunia def clipped him
> 
> Fletchers tackle was a pen as well though.
> 
> ...



You can clearly see above that WR is going down before Al touch's him. Whilst Ed's "dive" happened AFTER the goalie touched him (see above my link above). Big difference.

I just want the same treatment for everyone. This is very depressing,esp' as it reeks of mild xenophobia.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 30, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> You can clearly see above that WR is going down before Al touch's him. Whilst Ed's "dive" happened AFTER the goalie touched him (see above my link above). Big difference.
> 
> I just want the same treatment for everyone. This is very depressing,esp' as it reeks of mild xenophobia.



for what its worth, i thought it was a dive as well,


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2009)

Deareg said:


> for what its worth, i thought it was a dive as well,



Yeah, no probs there Deareg... You Mancs have been fair on here....

It's the hyperbole that the media are displaying that really gets to me. The Mirror is a fucking disgrace this morning.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what are you on about, clearly a pen. Bit of a dive but almunia def clipped him
> 
> Fletchers tackle was a pen as well though.
> 
> ...


twas a dive, dabe.

all day long.....


----------



## Diamond (Aug 30, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I'm glad United won. Now Ferguson won't realise how atrocious his midfield is before it's too late. Just gotta beat Burnley to make up the points!



Earlier on today I was thinking pretty much exactly the same thing when trying to find positives from the result.

For my money United are still the most troubled big four side atm.


I didn't get a chance to actually watch the game but it sounded pretty rubbish judging from the radio commentary.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 30, 2009)

Already going down = dive, whether Almunia touched him or not after he had the invisible sniper's bullet. Fletcher hacked Arshavin to pieces, clear penalty, but that's Old Trafford for you.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 31, 2009)

it was a clear penalty, and a clear dive

I doubt if the FA will have the balls to penalise Rooney tho


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2009)

Sign him up!

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/3383471/


----------



## grubby local (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## twistedAM (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## grubby local (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (Sep 12, 2009)

Wenger out!
Wenger out!!


----------



## Discordia (Sep 12, 2009)

Eh? City will be winning the league within the next few years. We're not even the most likely to suffer the consequences for that. Liverpool have lost as much against worse teams, and United are probably going to be joining us on 2 losses, either this week or the next.

Champions this year will either be a) Chelsea by miles, or b) startlingly low points.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 12, 2009)

As Alan Hansen would say, terrible defending


----------



## Discordia (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah. Still should've been a draw, what with Adebayor not being on the pitch to score due to his stamp and Barry handling in the area. Really flattering score for them.

Fancy them to beat United too though (along with Tottenham), so Chelsea may well be the only club not wondering if they're going to lose their CL money.


----------



## grubby local (Sep 12, 2009)

ok, i've finished now.
gx


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 12, 2009)

Greedybastardbayor has managed to do the impossible, make Cashley look good,cant recall Mrs Tweedy ever rubbing it in like that.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 12, 2009)

BTW, anyone know what was up with the added time in the Chelski game? Couldn't watch it here


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> BTW, anyone know what was up with the added time in the Chelski game? Couldn't watch it here



Couple of Stoke players injured and had to go off in first half. 8 minutes added.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 12, 2009)

8 minutes though? Were they serious? I've only seen that kind of time added when someone breaks a leg or something really bad.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> 8 minutes though? Were they serious? I've only seen that kind of time added when someone breaks a leg or something really bad.




I think it was Beattie and the goal. Dunno any more I'm afraid.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 12, 2009)

<crumbs of comfort mode> oh well at least the mob up the road lost as well


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> United are probably going to be joining us on 2 losses, either this week or the next.
> .



Dunno about that...Utd looked shit hot today....if I was an arsenal fan I'd be worried....


----------



## Discordia (Sep 12, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Dunno about that...Utd looked shit hot today....if I was an arsenal fan I'd be worried....



I'll worry if Liverpool start looking anything other than rubbish too. They're still in a worse position than us (lost somewhat easier fixtures, looked bad in all bar two easy home games, and have a nonexistent squad).

Mitigating factors in United's supposed awesomeness though:

1) Spurs were really bloody awful. Good Lord. Is Modric really that important to them?
2) They played all their best players (I call Scholes and Giggs relics, but they're still class players obviously. Just old!), even with some out of position. I'll get worried that they might actually win something if they start doing well with Carrick/Nani/Valencia/Owen in the team.
3) Fixtures, fixtures, fixtures. They've got a trip to Turkey then straight back for a derby. That's really rough. And they'll have to play the mentioned players. That will be far more telling than this game IMO.

At least Barca won, so my sporting weekend didn't totally suck!


----------



## Diamond (Sep 13, 2009)

I was prepared to give Adebayor the benefit of the doubt before now but after yesterday he's clearly a phoney flip-flopping fuckwit.

It doesn't matter what you say afterwards, how you try and paper over the cracks, your words and deeds mark you no matter what you try and withdraw.

He's a spineless shit and I hope someone breaks both his legs so that he never plays the game again.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 13, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Dunno about that...Utd looked shit hot today....if I was an arsenal fan I'd be worried....



against spurs.

Means fuck all.


----------



## tommers (Sep 13, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I was prepared to give Adebayor the benefit of the doubt before now but after yesterday he's clearly a phoney flip-flopping fuckwit.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say afterwards, how you try and paper over the cracks, your words and deeds mark you no matter what you try and withdraw.
> 
> He's a spineless shit and I hope someone breaks both his legs so that he never plays the game again.



really?  what for?

The face stamp gets worse and worse every time you look at it but running to celebrate the goal?  Fans like to give it out but they don't half overreact when somebody gives it back.  It was stupid but only because you've got to treat supporters like they're little baby girls who've had too much sugar.

"Hope somebody breaks both his legs?"  Grow up.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 13, 2009)

He got tons of grief from the Arse fans all game, then they get mardy cos he gives it back.

Bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> He got tons of grief from the Arse fans all game, then they get mardy cos he gives it back.
> 
> Bollocks.



Exactly, the stamp on fabregas was out of order though. deserves a ban for that just to make sure that kind of behaviour isn't encouraged.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I don't like the cunt tbh and he needs a ban for that.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

Did I really see bananas being thrown at Adebayor after he scored?


----------



## agricola (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Did I really see bananas being thrown at Adebayor after he scored?



TBH I think it was whatever that was to hand that was thrown at him, certainly there was a chair, coins, and some other unidentifiable objects that went his way.  Of course its not on, but then they were provoked by an exceptionally unpleasant example of behaviour from someone who really should know better.


----------



## Jimlyn (Sep 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Exactly, the stamp on *fabregas *was out of order though. deserves a ban for that just to make sure that kind of behaviour isn't encouraged.




the stamp on who??


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

agricola said:


> TBH I think it was whatever that was to hand that was thrown at him, certainly there was a chair, coins, and some other unidentifiable objects that went his way.  Of course its not on, but then they were provoked by an exceptionally unpleasant example of behaviour from someone who really should know better.


I saw what looked like at least two bananas thrown at him and any moron minded to make such a racist gesture would have had plenty of time to get them out as he raced up the pitch. If the intention was racist - and I suspect it just _might_ have been - then it is utterly indefensible.

Even if that wasn't the intention you've got to be pretty fucking stupid to go to a football match and throw bananas at a black player.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 13, 2009)

Jimlyn said:


> the stamp on who??



Thoguht it was him? My bad if it wasn't. Remembered the name wrong!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> I saw what looked like at least two bananas thrown at him and any moron minded to make such a racist gesture would have had plenty of time to get them out as he raced up the pitch. If the intention was racist - and I suspect it just _might_ have been - then it is utterly indefensible.


I didn't and, as a Tottenham supporter, I'd love them to do something that crass. Nothing in the press either, is there?

Worst I expect from Goon supporters - being among the most multi-ethnic in the world - is that someone hadn't quite finished their free trade-based lunch.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I didn't and, as a Tottenham supporter, I'd love them to do something that crass. Nothing in the press either, is there?


Take a look on Match Of The Day. Admittedly, I wasn't watching it on a 42" screen in HD, but it really does look like two bananas are thrown at him.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Take a look on Match Of The Day. Admittedly, I wasn't watching it on a 42" screen in HD, but it really does look like two bananas are thrown at him.



I thought I saw a banana thrown, it appeared to break beside him.

I thought his stamp on Van Persie was much more out of order, the Arsenal fans should just suck it up, they gave him plenty of abuse over the past year or so, he scored against them and wanted to give some back, fair enough. Sure it incited some fat necked idiots to lose it but that's their problem for being childish fucks.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 13, 2009)

agricola said:


> TBH I think it was whatever that was to hand that was thrown at him, certainly there was a chair, coins, and some other unidentifiable objects that went his way.  Of course its not on, but then they were provoked by an exceptionally unpleasant example of behaviour from someone who really should know better.



They were provoked by the celebrations of a player they right or wrongly gave dogs abuse to for over a year, if this sends them reaching for the rattle to be thrown out of the pram it's because they are absolute fuckwits with less self control than a child.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Take a look on Match Of The Day. Admittedly, I wasn't watching it on a 42" screen in HD, but it really does look like two bananas are thrown at him.


rubbish, it was the crusts of rolls or sarnies.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rubbish, it was the crusts of rolls or sarnies.


Well, others seemed to see the same thing... Perhaps we'll never know.





> I'm just watching MOTD now, and there clearly is a banana thrown, clear as day if you watch the highlights but whether that's racism or one hell of a coincidence that someone was eating a banana at the time and decided to launch it at him is upto you to come to your own conclusion I guess.
> 
> http://www.footballforums.net/forums/showthread.php?t=221115&page=22


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Others saw it...


others _claim_ they saw it...it's not that much different to wenger not seeing things (or hughes these days)...


----------



## agricola (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Others saw it...



Maybe one was thrown, but I doubt very much that a fan from a fanbase like Arsenals, with a team (and a history) like Arsenals, would have conciously thrown a banana as a racist gesture towards him.  Their objection to Adebayor was almost certainly not based on, or inspired by, his race.

Lets face it, there was a very clear reason that didnt involve racism as to why someone might have thrown something at him.  In this occasion, it just happened to be a banana, as well as numerous other objects.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 13, 2009)

Not really bothered about his "celebration" tbh,if say an ex-Spurtz player joined us and did summit like that to their supporters we'd prob laugh our arses off at it and say "well done my son",hes still a twat though.Watching the game I though it was a shame Wenger did'nt put a bid in for Shay Given before he joined Citeh for £7 million,Al Money's always struck me as an  adequate No2 and thats about it,a Spainard playing for one of the top teams in one of the top leagues in the world and yet Ive prob got more chance of playing for Spain that him,never come within sniffing distance of an international call-up. .An English goalie playing for one of Spains top teams would'nt have any probs getting picked for England.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Well, others seemed to see the same thing... Perhaps we'll never know.


I think most people do know.

It was  a response to a provocation, and no more than that.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 13, 2009)

What isn't surprising is following another Arsenal defeat they look to shift the focus onto everything else but the scoreline.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I think most people do know.
> 
> It was  a response to a provocation, and no more than that.


How on earth can you say what was in the mind of the moron lobbing objects on the pitch?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> How on earth can you say what was in the mind of the moron lobbing objects on the pitch?


so you're saying a gooner took a banana along on the offchance that adebayor would both score _and_ choose to celebrate in front of the arse fans _and_ then take that opportunity to show his racist contempt for the striker by lobbing the banana (which he had already peeled in preparation)?

i'd agree with revol on this one, which i find more worrying tbh.....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> What isn't surprising is following another Arsenal defeat they look to shift the focus onto everything else but the scoreline.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Fergusons-excuses-losing-football-match.html
We're  amateurs compared to Fergusmoan


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> How on earth can you say what was in the mind of the moron lobbing objects on the pitch?


You are going to extraordinary lengths to be offended; welcome to the Urban Offendaratiri - distance no object.


----------



## agricola (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> How on earth can you say what was in the mind of the moron lobbing objects on the pitch?



Not starting an argument here, but isnt that what you are doing?


----------



## Diamond (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> I saw what looked like at least two bananas thrown at him and any moron minded to make such a racist gesture would have had plenty of time to get them out as he raced up the pitch. If the intention was racist - and I suspect it just _might_ have been - then it is utterly indefensible.
> 
> Even if that wasn't the intention you've got to be pretty fucking stupid to go to a football match and throw bananas at a black player.



If you think that was the case or the intention then you're a fool who clearly knows fuck all about the Arsenal fanbase.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> How on earth can you say what was in the mind of the moron lobbing objects on the pitch?





That's just what you've tried to do.

How blinkered are you?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Footbal...rrifying_Arsenal_fans_like_caged_animals.aspx
Chelsea Legend???? Tony Cascarino??????? in what fucking universe was he a Chelsea Legend? fucking bellend more like.


----------



## bigbry (Sep 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so you're saying a gooner took a banana along on the offchance that adebayor would both score _and_ choose to celebrate in front of the arse fans _and_ then take that opportunity to show his racist contempt for the striker by lobbing the banana (which he had already peeled in preparation)?
> 
> i'd agree with revol on this one, which i find more worrying tbh.....



This happened towards the end of the match - if he'd held that banana  waiting for an opportunity to throw it at Adebayor he'd waited for a long time - including all the first half when Adebayor was attacking that end.

May never know what was in the throwers mind but to suggest it was a premeditated racist gesture seems unlikely to me in the circumstances.

We'll never know.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 14, 2009)

The bananas looked like baguettes to me.. would be amazed if anything was thrown with race in mind.

As for Adebayor saying it's not like him, he's gone off on one in the past (slapping Bendtner on the pitch, Carling Cup final sending off..) so it was hardly a surprise. Showed how good he was (and why he had to go..)

I'm more concerned the '4-3-3' has the fullbacks with too much space in front of them, leaving Gallas and Vermaelen miles apart for crosses as they're getting dragged across.. or where were they for the Adebayor goal? Is it just me or are the goals conceded coming from the flanks?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The bananas looked like baguettes to me.. would be amazed if anything was thrown with race in mind.
> 
> As for Adebayor saying it's not like him, he's gone off on one in the past (slapping Bendtner on the pitch, Carling Cup final sending off..) so it was hardly a surprise. Showed how good he was (and why he had to go..)
> 
> *I'm more concerned the '4-3-3' has the fullbacks with too much space in front of them, leaving Gallas and Vermaelen miles apart for crosses as they're getting dragged across.. or where were they for the Adebayor goal? Is it just me or are the goals conceded coming from the flanks?*



Yep,that seems to be the case but the focus has been on Centre Back problems.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The bananas looked like baguettes to me.. would be amazed if anything was thrown with race in mind.


Might have been though it looked more like an old skool thick crusty doorstop sandwich to me.

I love the Urban mindset that is convinced part of someone's lunch is racist but not all of it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Fergusons-excuses-losing-football-match.html
> We're  amateurs compared to Fergusmoan



Re. the 5-0 one, I've got a mate like that.  He supports Fulham, and one time said, after they'd been beaten convincingly 2-0 at home, that 'We missed 8 sitters!  We should have won 8-2!'


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2009)

They don't like it up em.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

And one steward wearing a blue cap and looking like Mr Bean is somehow keeping them all back.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2009)

Diamond said:


> If you think that was the case or the intention then you're a fool who clearly knows fuck all about the Arsenal fanbase.



...



Diamond said:


> He's a spineless shit and I hope someone breaks both his legs so that he never plays the game again.



You're right, how should we judge them?


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 14, 2009)

Adebayor has shown exactly why, in the long run, Wenger was right to clear him out as quickly as possible. Most footballers will take abuse from the crowd at some stage in their careers....some get and awful lot of it....they are still 'proffessionals' though and I think he was pretty stupid for the celebration...although not as big a deal as some made out when I listened to 606...

The real issue was the stamp...and stamp it was - clear, malicious and could have potentially caused a very serious injury. I heard the commentry on the radio and they seemed in 2 minds whether it was a 'stamp'...couldn't believe there was any debate when I saw it later...he was actually looking at RVP before he brought is foot down. Shocker - nasty piece of work, no matter how many goals he scores wouldn't want him in my team.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> They don't like it up em.



The guy in the black shirt (who comes in behind the tubby one in the yellow shirt). He looks really like the guy that Sky TV had on an indent for ages after the last time Arsenal won the League.  Remember him?


----------



## pboi (Sep 14, 2009)

curly hair who looked like his eyes were about to pop out?

legend


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> curly hair who looked like his eyes were about to pop out?
> 
> legend



Yeah him. I'm wondering if he's put on some weight and lost the perm.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 14, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah him. I'm wondering if he's put on some weight and lost the perm.



He was interviewed and said he was only down the front trying to get his food back as someone just snatched his lunch and started throwing it.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He was interviewed and said he was only down the front trying to get his food back as someone just snatched his lunch and started throwing it.



did he say whether it was a banana or baguette?


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 14, 2009)

He said that since cleaning up his act and starting work with Nicky Clarke he's mainly been eating sushi and drinking sparkling spring water.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> The guy in the black shirt (who comes in behind the tubby one in the yellow shirt). He looks really like the guy that Sky TV had on an indent for ages after the last time Arsenal won the League.  Remember him?



Yeah, i think i do remember.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He said that since cleaning up his act and starting work with Nicky Clarke he's mainly been eating sushi and drinking sparkling spring water.



Probably a banana then.  Way too many carbs in a baguette.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8255536.stm

All getting a bit out of hand now, surely?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought Arsenal fans were bang out of order throwing bananas at Adebayor and returned the game to the gutter it was in years ago when this type of thing was common place. However theri behaviour is almost saintly compared to the idiots on here who try to justify it claiming it was crusts or baguettes,and some who admit that it was bananas but try to justify it on the grounds that it was the only thing to hand. You people are lower than low and need to take a long hard look at yeselves, or is it that all Arsenal fans are racists?

On another note I wonder what action will be taken against the Arsenal fans for throwing a missile which knocked a steward unconscious, had it been Cardiff fans there would have been a trial by media for weeks!


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> I thought Arsenal fans were bang out of order throwing bananas at Adebayor and returned the game to the gutter it was in years ago when this type of thing was common place. However theri behaviour is almost saintly compared to the idiots on here who try to justify it claiming it was crusts or baguettes,and some who admit that it was bananas but try to justify it on the grounds that it was the only thing to hand. You people are lower than low and need to take a long hard look at yeselves, or is it that all Arsenal fans are racists?
> 
> On another note I wonder what action will be taken against the Arsenal fans for throwing a missile which knocked a steward unconscious, had it been Cardiff fans there would have been a trial by media for weeks!



Bizarre rant 

Who knows what was thrown on and why.  The police have already said they are investigating the incident which led to the steward getting injured.

I am neither a City or Arsenal fan, I thought the celebration although silly and over the top, was nowhere need as bad as the stamp, that seemed obvious and nasty to me.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> I thought Arsenal fans were bang out of order throwing bananas at Adebayor and returned the game to the gutter it was in years ago when this type of thing was common place. However theri behaviour is almost saintly compared to the idiots on here who try to justify it claiming it was crusts or baguettes,and some who admit that it was bananas but try to justify it on the grounds that it was the only thing to hand. You people are lower than low and need to take a long hard look at yeselves, or is it that all Arsenal fans are racists?
> 
> On another note I wonder what action will be taken against the Arsenal fans for throwing a missile which knocked a steward unconscious, had it been Cardiff fans there would have been a trial by media for weeks!



I haven't seen any pictures of bananas being thrown, but obv. have heard about it. If it's the case, they should be id-ed, banned and charged by the police.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> I thought Arsenal fans were bang out of order throwing bananas at Adebayor and returned the game to the gutter it was in years ago when this type of thing was common place. However theri behaviour is almost saintly compared to the idiots on here who try to justify it claiming it was crusts or baguettes,and some who admit that it was bananas but try to justify it on the grounds that it was the only thing to hand. You people are lower than low and need to take a long hard look at yeselves, or is it that all Arsenal fans are racists?
> 
> On another note I wonder what action will be taken against the Arsenal fans for throwing a missile which knocked a steward unconscious, had it been Cardiff fans there would have been a trial by media for weeks!


So you were there then? saw everything did we?,if I did'nt know any better Id think you were trolling


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> So you were there then? saw everything did we?,if I did'nt know any better Id think you were trolling



I know what a banana looks like and  there have been plenty of people on radio today saying that they saw bananas being waved at Adebayor during the game and being thrown when he celebrated. Carry on defending the fans if you wish and reinforce my new found opinion that Arsenal fans are racist scum.

I never thought I would ever see the day when someone was called a troll on here for pointing out the behaviour of racist football fans and his low opinion of posters who defended their behaviour!


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 14, 2009)

Arsenal win Eduardo appeal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Arsenal win Eduardo appeal



shock horror


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I thought his stamp on Van Persie was much more out of order, the Arsenal fans should just suck it up, they gave him plenty of abuse over the past year or so, he scored against them and wanted to give some back, fair enough. Sure it incited some fat necked idiots to lose it but that's their problem for being childish fucks.



This.

The fans need to grow up if they can't handle an ex-player scoring and then giving them some grief back. Especially after all the shit they gave him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> The fans


yes cos every fan in the country was clearly taking it very badly


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yes cos every fan in the country was clearly taking it very badly



I was obviously talking about the fans in the ground that over reacted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2009)

frankly i'm less concerned about an adebayor goal than by the lack of goals at the other end. if the arsenal team can't stick more than a couple past some has-been washed up newcastle cast-off it's not going to be a happy season


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I was obviously talking about the fans in the ground that over reacted.


the simple addition of -se would have made your meaning clear.


----------



## pboi (Sep 14, 2009)

Ise wasse obviouslyse talkingse aboutse these fanse inse these groundse thatse overse reactedse

jar jar binks?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> Ise wasse obviouslyse talkingse aboutse these fanse inse these groundse thatse overse reactedse
> 
> jar jar binks?


i was thinking more of him saying 'the*se*' instead of chucking an extraneous 'se' on the end of _every_ word. but if it works for you...


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> I know what a banana looks like and  there have been plenty of people on radio today saying that they saw bananas being waved at Adebayor during the game and being thrown when he celebrated. Carry on defending the fans if you wish and reinforce my new found opinion that Arsenal fans are racist scum.
> 
> I never thought I would ever see the day when someone was called a troll on here for pointing out the behaviour of racist football fans and his low opinion of posters who defended their behaviour!


So Im racist scum then?and the other gooners who post here as well?Looks like Cardiff fans are racist scum as well,oh lookie see what I did there? Tarred all Bluebird fans as racists 

http://www.kickitout.org/news.php/news_id/1678


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i was thinking more of him saying 'the*se*' instead of chucking an extraneous 'se' on the end of _every_ word. but if it works for you...



Stop arguing semantics and address the point please. The*se* fans need to grow up.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> frankly i'm less concerned about an adebayor goal than by the lack of goals at the other end. if the arsenal team can't stick more than a couple past some has-been washed up newcastle cast-off it's not going to be a happy season



^^^^^^^
Fuckin this,could'nt give a toss about Adebayor,its over,its history,hes gone etc,Wenger musta been a little bit glad over the hoohaa,distracted attetion away from the fact we lost.


----------



## pboi (Sep 14, 2009)

Rosicky is the only highlight of the game. arsenal-mania.com wrote a great article about the weakneses of the teams play


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2009)

So, all the press are on about Adebayor, what about the fans that threw the missiles? Anything being done about them?


----------



## pboi (Sep 14, 2009)

those croissants and prawn sandwiches can really hurt


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2009)

magneze said:


> So, all the press are on about Adebayor, what about the fans that threw the missiles? Anything being done about them?


Imagine it'll be up to the FA and old Bill if some-one makes a complaint.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

some sad manc twat has lodged a complaint about rvp's celebration...

_Police have received a complaint over the behaviour of Arsenal striker Robin van Persie after he scored during Saturday's game with Manchester City.

It is alleged the striker celebrated in front of home fans at Eastlands and mouthed a swear word towards the City supporters in the stands. _

beeb


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *some sad manc twat has lodged a complaint about rvp's celebration...
> *
> _Police have received a complaint over the behaviour of Arsenal striker Robin van Persie after he scored during Saturday's game with Manchester City.
> 
> ...



When will it end ?
I suspect Manchester City and their fans are going to irritate a whole bunch of people this season.
Good news on the Eduardo front at least.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/14/eduardo-uefa-diving-appeal-arsenal


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2009)

1927 said:


> Arsenal fans are racist scum.



Well thanks for telling me that I am racist scum.

I suppose you wont mind me calling you a generalising cunt?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm so racist that I tipex the faces of our two top all time top scoring strikers, and then pretend they're purest white and from Eltham.

It gets me through the day.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 15, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, I'm so racist that I tipex the faces of our two top all time top scoring strikers, and then pretend they're purest white and from Eltham.
> 
> It gets me through the day.



Remember when we fielded 10 black players during a match a few years back,really offended my racist senseabilities that did


----------



## Diamond (Sep 15, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Remember when we fielded 10 black players during a match a few years back,really offended my racist senseabilities that did



Wait. A. Second.

They were black?



Surely some mistake...


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 15, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Wait. A. Second.
> 
> They were black?
> 
> ...


I know,what with us being the footballing equivelant of the BNP


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 15, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Remember when we fielded 10 black players during a match a few years back,really offended my racist senseabilities that did



How could I forget that team, made me run out of tipex that day. 

That really made me hate the darkies...


----------



## pboi (Sep 15, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Wait. A. Second.
> 
> They were black?
> 
> ...



hadnt they all just got back from a group trip to tenerife?  heavy tan imo


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

Did'nt we beat our opponents tonight Standard Liege 7-0 a few years ago in the cup-winners-cup at their place? I think even Steady Eddie McGoldrick grabbed a few that night ,they gave Liverpool an almighty fright in the qualifiers in last seasons Champs league so I hope we dont underestimate them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2009)

lmfao wtf is going on


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2009)

2-0 liege!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

I only just logged into my new Sky Sports player and it's 2-0 LOL!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Now i'm not sooooo pissed off that it is NOT ON ITV


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

It's all because of Adebayor.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

I remember that Liege side playing some great football against Liverpool a few seasons ago, was impressed with them.

They are taking the piss out of Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

Arsenal fans are very quiet tonight.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

They mustn't be able to take their eyes off Lieges beautiful passing game.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm trying to take my mind off recent events by watching the Liverpool game.

(Is it worth opening an account at one of these online bookmakers who stream live matches ?)

I think ITV made a bad choice tonight but given the score in Liege i can live with it for now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2009)

Arsenal will appeal the goals and UEFA will say they don't count.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Arsenal fans are very quiet tonight.



how do you notice the difference, they are always quiet.........


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Arsenal will appeal the goals and UEFA will say they don't count.



"It wasn't fair. They played better than us, and I feel that this is not in the spirit of the game..."


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Arsenal fans are very quiet tonight.


You were pretty quite after last seasons Champs League final 
This is what we get for playing in Spudwhite


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

2-1 Bendtner ya big Danish beaut,Wenger better apply boot to many arses during the half time break


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> 2-1 *Bendtner ya big Danish beaut*,Wenger better apply boot to many arses during the half time break



Yay


----------



## Discordia (Sep 16, 2009)

Perhaps this will finally make the idiot English shut up about Eduardo.

Or not.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> "It wasn't fair. They played better than us, and I feel that this is not in the spirit of the game..."





Fred Flinstone doesn't lay on goals but Abou Diaby do.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

2-3!!!!! you fuckin beauts


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Great fight back Arsenal 2-3


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd just put down the phone to my uncle, an Arsenal fan, saying "don't worry, you'll still win this".

They scored twice.



You're welcome.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Get in there ARSENAL 
Good result can't wait to see highlights.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 16, 2009)

Go 2-0 down to a dive, and 75 odd minutes later Eduardo scores the winner. /snickers.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

The phrase 'Gettin outa jail'comes to mind,good to see them show a bit of fightback


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

Looked decent in the 2nd half, I thought. Almost all the play, apart from a couple of chances, made chances of their own, and crucially, scored the goals that mattered.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

Fuck me, I love my commas at the moment.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Now i'm not sooooo pissed off that it is NOT ON ITV



Yeah,lucky ITV showed the exciting Liverpool-Debrecen instead ,bet they're kicking themselves now


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Arsenal fans are very quiet tonight.



Maybe some of us want to watch the game off the boards so we dont get distracted my muppets like you (just a thought). 

Well, that was close and lucky. We dont have a good record of coming back from 2 down, so thought our cards were up. The end result surprised me. Not that I'm complaining.

The second half is how we should have played v Man C, they played a similar high temp game, working on the break. Something went right in that half which didnt at the weekend. 

Whatever. Awesome, great game.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

Going to play against Leige on FIFA 09 before watching the highlights.
(ITV1 22.35 hrs)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Fred Flinstone doesn't lay on goals but Abou Diaby do.



Diaby is going to have an outstanding season.Almost impossible to stop when striding forward.

(nice joke.)


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Maybe some of us want to watch the game off the boards so we dont get distracted my muppets like you (just a thought).
> 
> Well, that was close and lucky. We dont have a good record of coming back from 2 down, so thought our cards were up. The end result surprised me. Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> ...



yeah, you got a goal that was both off side and handball


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

_same old arsenal, taking the piss_


----------



## Discordia (Sep 17, 2009)

Deareg said:


> yeah, you got a goal that was both off side and handball



To cancel out a dive. If only our luck would at least even out more often!


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> To cancel out a dive. If only our luck would at least even out more often!



stop it please, my heart is breaking for you


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 17, 2009)

Deareg said:


> yeah, you got a goal that was both off side and handball



what? all City's goals were perfectly fine


----------



## Diamond (Sep 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Perhaps this will finally make the idiot English shut up about Eduardo.
> 
> Or not.



It won't. He's double foreign and lets his leg get broken. Deeply suspect from an English fitba pov.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 17, 2009)

The referee for last nights game.........
His first name ?
Eduardo 

(It just does not get any better than that.)

(What a soap opera of a season so far !)


----------



## chieftain (Sep 17, 2009)

Outstandingly massive double standards.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 17, 2009)

Bergkamp scores on 09/09/09.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

walking in a bergkamp wonderland....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2009)

keeper is barely off his line. Jesus.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> keeper is barely off his line. Jesus.


and he shinned it blates....


----------



## pboi (Sep 18, 2009)

form is temporary, class is permanent


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 18, 2009)

pboi said:


> form is temporary, class is permanent



Quality post


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2009)

The goalkeeper in that vid is right up Wenger's street.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The goalkeeper in that vid is right up Wenger's street.



This coming from a man who team has Gomez?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...senal-future-Highbury-memories-linger-on.html
Legend


----------



## Diamond (Sep 19, 2009)

Tommy V with another cracker.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 19, 2009)

Joint top for goals from set pieces now, I do believe. Higher than, say, Stoke. If only we can stop conceding on counter attacks now. That really shouldn't be happening...


----------



## Discordia (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha. Is he our top scorer now or something?

ETA: commentator says yes. Hilarious. Looks to be pretty good technically.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

He is in there again 
2-0


----------



## Diamond (Sep 19, 2009)

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

Can't wait for MOTD tonight


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

Vermaelen's first;


His second;


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 19, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Most of the clips are quite short and (naturally) only show his goals.
> 
> As an example
> 
> ...




Blatant self promotion...But a quote from my good self, before we signed him...

Glad he didn't and glad he didnt lose that skill over here. 



Sesquipedalian said:


> Vermaelen's first;
> 
> 
> His second;




The players have been quoted as saying he has a good left foot. I see what they mean.

Just as importantly, we secured the first shut out. You win nothing defending  as abysmally as at Man City. 2 goals and a shut out must be the definition of  a good day for defender.

Anyhow. Jay did well. 



> Simpson downs Bluebirds
> Jay Simpson inflicted more misery on Cardiff City at the Cardiff City Stadium as he scored twice for QPR in a 2-0 win.



http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3149544,00.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 19, 2009)

He looks like an outstanding player,can pass the ball as well and seems to have a suprising amount of pace.


(Against Celtic 1st leg.)


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2009)

Our next couple of games are at home so we should be able to string a few de ent results together and start moving up the table


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking really good this year I reckon, The Gunners.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 20, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Blatant self promotion...But a quote from my good self, before we signed him...
> 
> Glad he didn't and glad he didnt lose that skill over here.
> 
> ...



Yep,not just good with his head and many people have said,"too short to be a decent centre back",or similar but he reads the game like a defensive Bergkamp.
The pass to Eboue,waited.....waited,waited and then that left footer into the net...from a centreback 

Thankyou again Mr Wenger.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 20, 2009)

Total football!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 21, 2009)

(Still makes me laugh.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

At home to Liverpool in the league cup.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 26, 2009)

Should be a good un. We'll do em.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one Van Persie.
0-1


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

Vito Manonne is playing a blinder.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

Good game,well played Fulham.
Hard fought 3pts for Arsenal.

Vito Mannone,man of the match.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Good game,well played Fulham.
> Hard fought 3pts for Arsenal.
> 
> Vito Mannone,man of the match.


Good result Fulham are pretty decent at home,be interesting to see if Wenger'll keep with Mannone if Al Mooney is fit,oh yes looks like our unbeaten 2003-04 season wont be equaled this season nice one Wigan ,thought Chelsea mighta given it a go


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm amazed this is still 0-0.
Lost count of the number of chances Arsenal have had.
(And overwhelming possesion.)

(Half time team talk required.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2009)

Good to see Van Persie making sure the ref knew to book him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Good to see Van Persie making sure the ref knew to book him.



Bit relieved it was just a booking.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Bit relieved it was just a booking.



Bit of a two footed challenge, and his reaction was a bit much...

Even _I'd_ have been a bit angry with the ref if he'd sent him off, though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

Eduardo on.
Bet he scores.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

1-0.
Hail RVP.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

2-0 Arshavin.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 29, 2009)

Phew.
At least 20 goal attempts.
Another outstanding goalkeeping display.
This time from the opposition.
Other group match ends 1-1.

All good.


----------



## mike desantos (Sep 30, 2009)

My first game at Emirates for a while, my thoughts: we should have won 6-0 .
Diaby was crap, the Greek fans were fantastic and taught how to support your team


----------



## Diamond (Sep 30, 2009)

Nikopolidos was superb.

He looks about 50 though and for that reason I always imagine him to be some sort of Greek goalkeeping philosopher.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/28/arsene-wenger-arsenal-manager
Longest serving Arse manager,dos'nt seem like 13yrs.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...rash-photo-Arsenal-strikers-lucky-escape.html


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5593510,00.html
His good and bad


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Nikopolidos was superb.
> 
> *He looks about 50 *though and for that reason I always imagine him to be some sort of Greek goalkeeping philosopher.



Yep 
(I always think it's a bad idea to have a goalkeeper as a captain but he was outstanding last night.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep congratulations to Mr Wenger.
(Thats some record to beat.)

I think we play Blackburn on saturday,the same opposition as his first game in charge.
Spooky.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5593510,00.html
> His good and bad



Wow, did we really get Toure for 15,000?? 

That's some proper business.

Good article, cheers.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2009)

mike desantos said:


> My first game at Emirates for a while, my thoughts: we should have won 6-0 .
> Diaby was crap, the Greek fans were fantastic and taught how to support your team



A The Carthusian Monk with a cough would show up the gooner faithful in terms of support  ssssshhhhhh


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Wow, did we really get Toure for 15,000??
> 
> That's some proper business.
> 
> Good article, cheers.



Its a very impressive business record but think of what you'd have potentially won if you'd spent some of that profit...

Plenty I suspect


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Its a very impressive business record but think of what you'd have potentially won if you'd spent some of that profit...
> 
> Plenty I suspect



I prefer not to consider "what-if" scenarios. We have taken our own path, away from the majority opinion and (I) quite like the way the teams been shaping up over the past three or so years.

Wengers job is far from done at Arsenal. 

I'll judge him when he retires.


----------



## mattie (Sep 30, 2009)

Arsenal are the most impressively run club I've ever seen.

c.f. our shambles.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

What is going on in this game? 2-2 already!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

3-2!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2009)

Apparently Vermaelen scored another cracker.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Apparently Vermaelen scored another cracker.



Yup, from outside the area, smashed it in the bottom corner.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

So easily could've been 4-2, arsenal playing great football as ever,


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2009)

Rosicky has been so badly missed. I don't I've seen anyone as proficient as he is with the outside of the boot.


----------



## pboi (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=48849&part=sports

insane pass from Rosicky.

the man so good, they built him out of glass


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice little goal from Cesc there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

great fucking goal there, 5-2!  Sam allardyce's blackburn getting what they deserve.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2009)

Truly amazing, 6-2. LOL@blackburn


----------



## pboi (Oct 4, 2009)

insane performances, what a day


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 4, 2009)

24 goals in 7 league games


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 4, 2009)

I've just woke up.
6-2 ???

(It's true) YAY.
Great prezzie for Wenger.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 4, 2009)

Delighted to see Henry back home 

Proper pro.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2009)

No way Cesc, only six years to work that out... You'll be on the John Terry pub quiz team before you know it fella 

The "shitty" sun http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2684903/Fabregas-vow-to-win-Premier-title.html


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2009)

Walcott recieving treatment after a hefty challenge....doesn't bode well....


----------



## Diamond (Oct 17, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Walcott recieving treatment after a hefty challenge....doesn't bode well....



Got a stream?


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Got a stream?



myp2p.eu


----------



## Diamond (Oct 17, 2009)

That'll do nicely.

Rosicky is such a major bonus for us this season.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

Hope we give them an almighty hiding. Couldn't happen to a nicer team!


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2009)

That feed crashed on anyone else?


----------



## futha (Oct 17, 2009)

How come that free kick was inside the area? I missed what happened before that.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

Ref ruled backpass for some reason.


----------



## futha (Oct 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Ref ruled backpass for some reason.



Oh ok, cheers.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2009)

Have you guys got DEMO across your picture?


----------



## futha (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is fine, I am watching the match here:

http://iraqgoals.net/hd1.html


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2009)

futha said:


> Mine is fine, I am watching the match here:
> 
> http://iraqgoals.net/hd1.html



Cheers


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2009)

Shoulda capitalised on our  first half dominance,ah well at least we're not Liverpool,Barcalona or Rangers


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 21, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Shoulda capitalised on our  first half dominance,ah well at least we're not Liverpool,Barcalona or Rangers



Yup, we needed someone like Tomas or Eduardo to unlock them. Bit disapointing the end result, but considering the other scorelines (lastnight) looks like the stars let us off lightly.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2009)

Wenger needs to read that chapter "How to hang on to a lead and kill off a game" next time he opens one of his football bukes  missed opp today,great w/end for........Chelsea.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2009)

Another hard London derby. We got away with it at Fulham not so lucky today. We drew with them last year, so the end result wasn't a surprise. But you really cant sanction against rebound off a free kick and a penalty, but still feel we blew it. We need to convert more London games (to wins) to keep up with Chavski...et al

Bummer..

Shit happens, onwards to the Carling Cup.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers guys!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2009)

Corax said:


> Cheers guys!



No thank you. Your loss means we go ahead of you with a +9 goal difference and a game in hand.







[/IMG]

The seasons long from over to get this cocky Spud


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> No thank you. Your loss means we go ahead of you with a +9 goal difference and a game in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 25, 2009)

and same old City


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2009)

And our fav month is comming up fast


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 26, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> *Wenger needs to read that chapter "How to hang on to a lead and kill off a game" *next time he opens one of his football bukes  missed opp today,great w/end for........Chelsea.



That's not the Wenger way.It's not the Arsenal way.
I don't want a match "Killed off."

It's frustrating dropping two points and surrendering a two goal lead.
(Compounded by dropping two points in the Champions League when we were so comfortable even at one-nil.)

I don't want to win ugly.
Leave that to Chelsea/Liverpool et al.

(I take your point about closing games off but i would rather see that done by scoring a third/fourth.)

We could/should have hammered West Ham.
Fair play to them and Zola for the tactical changes and a cracking second half.

Mannone has performed way above expectations for a third choice keeper but let's have Almunia back please.


----------



## hektik (Oct 26, 2009)

thoguht we played really badly yesterday: the goals came out of nowhere, and we didn't really look as though we were going to score another. our passing was not as fluid as it has been previously, and some key players (arshavin particularly) looked disinterested/knackered.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone going tonight? Was it easy to get tickets? tends to be easy to get them at this stage of the compition,but with Liverpool as opponents I presume they were sold out


----------



## MrSki (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Anyone going tonight? Was it easy to get tickets? tends to be easy to get them at this stage of the compition,but with Liverpool as opponents I presume they were sold out



A mate tried & were sold out by lunchtime on the day of release.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 28, 2009)

I tried but couldn't get any. They sold out within minutes.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Anyone going tonight? Was it easy to get tickets? tends to be easy to get them at this stage of the compition,but with Liverpool as opponents I presume they were sold out



Oh great,i forgot this was on tonight.
Should be a cracker.
I'm predicting a 4-1 Arsenal win.
(Might even risk a £ on correct score prediction.)


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Oh great,i forgot this was on tonight.
> Should be a cracker.
> I'm predicting a 4-1 Arsenal win.
> (Might even risk a £ on correct score prediction.)


Well Liverpool have gotten their 1 goal,we only need 3 for your prediction


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Well Liverpool have gotten their 1 goal,we only need 3 for your prediction



We could be 3-1 up.
Their Keeper is having a nightmare.
Excellent game,having to listen on 5Live.
Two stunning goals.Can't wait to see them.

I put a £ on at 25-1.
(Here is hoping.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Get in there 2-1.

(How many passes before the goal ? , nice stuff.)


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

We got someone called Craig Eastmond playing for us tonight,who he?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> We got someone called Craig Eastmond playing for us tonight,who he?



Debut boy,playing in the holding midfield spot.
He is having a blinder.

Along with both fullbacks,Gilbert and Gibbs.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Craig Eastmond profile
Name Craig Eastmond
Born December 09, 1990
Wandsworth, London
Position Defender
Squad Number 37
Joined Arsenal July 31, 2007

Although Steve Bould and Craig both admit that right-back may not be his best position, Craig was one of Arsenal’s outstanding performers in the FA Youth Cup and Premier Academy League last season, earning himself professional terms in the summer.

A tremendous work ethic coupled with unerring composure saw the Wandsworth-born youngster play every minute of the Cup run. In addition, the 18-year-old broke through into the Reserves last season, finishing the campaign with six starts.

Equally comfortable as a holding central midfielder, Craig combines tenacity and character with a superb range of passing.


Source : http://www.arsenal.com/reserves-youth/players/craig-eastmond


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Craig Eastmond profile
> Name Craig Eastmond
> Born December 09, 1990
> Wandsworth, London
> ...


Im gettin old  can remember what I was doing around the time he was born


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

Francis Coquelin, another who he?  comming on for Merida


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

French guy.
4 mins added time !

Blow the whistle ref.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Im gettin old  can remember what I was doing around the time he was born


it was the season when we ended playing sheff weds three times in league and fa cup finals, winning both, with donkey throwing morrow over his shoulder in april 91 innit. 

you're as old as you feel innit


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic match.
Not a single booking.

Could have been 6-3.

Was a nervous last 10 mins.

Arsenal passing was outstanding.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it was the season when we ended playing sheff weds three times in league and fa cup finals, winning both, with donkey throwing morrow over his shoulder in april 91 innit.
> 
> you're as old as you feel innit



That was 1993,remember Adams scoring in the FA semis agin the Spuds,headline in one of the tabs next day was 'donkey wins the derby' 
good performance and result tonight ,have'nt lost at home to the Mickeys since February 2000


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2009)

Disappointed to lose that one, but a great game to watch.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 28, 2009)

Arsenal are the only reason to watch the Carling Cup.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

mack said:


> Disappointed to lose that one, but a great game to watch.



Your £20m man Aquiani made a difference when he came on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> That was 1993,remember Adams scoring in the FA semis agin the Spuds,headline in one of the tabs next day was 'donkey wins the derby'
> good performance and result tonight ,have'nt lost at home to the Mickeys since February 2000


ah well, close  memory and old age never a good combo.....

ramsey was outstanding tonight, decent performance, roll on spuds in the quarters mebbe?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

redknapp is such a wanker (and merse should know better than agreeing with that fucking spanner tbf)


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Your £20m man Aquiani made a difference when he came on.



Yeah the game was quite stretched at that point so there was a bit of space for him to play the long passes, give him a few weeks and he might just be the missing link in the quest for the title (or a top four place  )


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 28, 2009)

Silvestre deserves a mention.
He was the captain tonight and played well partnered with Senderos.
Both were very good.
(And i'm pleased for both of them.)


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 29, 2009)

Great game, both sides played very well last night. Fran (trust me) is going to be a huge star.

Caught the highlights on MOTD. Funny how they focused on Eastman and his future (or lack of) at Arsenal as an English man whilst ignoring Watt/Gibbs/Randel/Gilbert and not to mention Lansbury/Wilshere/Simpson... and the handball by Sendoros was mentioned whilst the pull down on Watt was ignored....

Cunts.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 29, 2009)

Good game last night. Merida's coming along nicely. It looks like he might be a bit more direct than Cesc.

Ramsey is developing well too.

But the two who really stood out for me last night were Eastmond and Gibbs. I wouldn't be surprised if Gibbs made it to S.Africa.

Coqueling is supposed to be a useful young holding midfielder too. I hope we see more of him as the competition goes on.

In terms of the negatives, it was a shame to see that Kerrea Gilbert really hasn't come on since those few games he got in the first team around 2005/06. It looks like he might have lost some pace from injuries as well as a lot of confidence.

Also, Senderos and Silvestre were largely unconvincing at the back. Neither of them are very mobile.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Arsenal v Tottenham. Noon.

Really looking forward to this.

If Arsenal win today Wenger will have secured 1,000 Premiership points.

Tottenham are 5/1 to win which seems a bit generous.
(Arsenal 4/7.)

Eight goals in this fixture last season and i think this will be another high scoring match.
I predict,Arsenal 5 Tottenham 2 (100/1)
(Going to chuck a £ at it and see if it sticks.)

Redknapp has been saying Arsenal cannot win the title this season with kids.
(Remember hearing someone say that before ?)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

League Cup Quarter Final.
Away to Manchester City...........yummy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2009)

4-0 will do me, come on the gooners!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Live stream.

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2009)

ta!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Get in there 1-0.
RVP.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

2-0 Fabby !


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

That was a fucking amazing goal by Fabrigas!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

Deserved.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Should be 3-0.
Took an age to come to Diaby.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

And now is.

Spurs really are poor. Perhaps Bagpuss should be reminding them of playing to the whistle...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

It is now !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

I think RVP got the final touch.According to 5Live.
(My stream is down.)

Good advantage ref.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, he did. Eduardo was fouled, assistant flagged, but Sagna played on and the ref played the advantage. Spurs stopped, pointing at the flag.

Tap in for RVP.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the radio delay. I can hear the Emirates going crazy before I get it on the radio


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, he did. Eduardo was fouled, assistant flagged, but *Sagna *played on and the ref played the advantage. Spurs stopped, pointing at the flag.
> 
> Tap in for RVP.



He has played a blinder today.


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a neutral fan but Arsenal are definitely the best team to watch in the league. Great football going on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Eduardo should have had 2.
Wenger is furious about something.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm also a neutral in this one, but Arsenal have been a joy to watch.

Sagna has indeed had a cracking game.

Wenger is on the bench screaming because they're giving the ball away. 3-0 isn't enough, he wants blood.

Great stuff.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

It's like watching Brazil.


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm also a neutral in this one, but Arsenal have been a joy to watch.
> 
> Sagna has indeed had a cracking game.
> 
> ...



Wenger is a dude


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

This is training ground stuff now.
Tottenham utterly broken.


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

Eduardo reminds me of the camp guy from that 70s show.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Cracking stuff.
Fantastic performance.
This could have been 6-0.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Cracking stuff.
> Fantastic performance.
> This could have been 6-0.


Oh well allways next season Spuds ,that was pretty stress-free,Spuds did'nt offer much,10 years unbeaten in the league by the Great Satan


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

futha said:


> Wenger is a dude



Yeah.

Like I say, not an Arsenal fan, but tons of respect for Arsene.

This talk of him being removed if no trophy this year is _insane_.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Like I say, not an Arsenal fan, but tons of respect for Arsene.
> 
> *This talk of him being removed if no trophy this year is insane.*



Yep,so daft it is beyond understanding.

He created a revolution at Arsenal on and off the pitch which is still a work in progress.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Arsenal all have unhealthy fixations on their mothers.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 31, 2009)

Poor aul Keane,could'nt use his bow and arrow goal celebration today


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Poor aul Keane,could'nt use his bow and arrow goal celebration today



No sharp things allowed near your lot.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 31, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Poor aul Keane,could'nt use his bow and arrow goal celebration today




I do like Keane as a player.
He gives it everything and is quality.

But he wound us up with mid week comments about squad depths.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I do like Keane as a player.
> He gives it everything and is quality.
> 
> But he wound us up with mid week comments about squad depths.



Ironically, he wouldn't even make it on the bench past Van Persie, Eduardo, Vela, Bendtner, Walcott, Arshavin etc..


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Ironically, he wouldn't even make it on the bench past Van Persie, Eduardo, Vela, Bendtner, Walcott, Arshavin etc..



Not when he's being shit, no.  But when he's being good he'd have a place in your first team easy.  That's the whole problem with Keane nowadays though; which one will turn up.


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Like I say, not an Arsenal fan, but tons of respect for Arsene.
> 
> This talk of him being removed if no trophy this year is _insane_.



I loved it at the start of the season when he was dismissed from the bench and had to go and stand in the stands. Brilliant.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 31, 2009)

Spurs are like a shit Allardyce team.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

Away to City in the League Cup. We've soundly beaten the first team two years in a row. Let's see if City fuck up against the juniors.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> Not when he's being shit, no.  But when he's being good he'd have a place in your first team easy.  That's the whole problem with Keane nowadays though; which one will turn up.



You said it yourself, which is why he wouldn't get in the Arsenal team, didn't get in the Liverpool team and q frankly is lucky to be in the Spurs team. Not saying he's shit as he clearly isn't but he flatters to deceive and given our current formation there is no way he's be in over RVP.. no chance whatsoever.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Alan Hansen on BBC said:
			
		

> Arsenal were very, very lucky.  They got a few lucky bounces and they capitalised on them



Says it all really.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2009)

Corax said:


> Originally Posted by Alan Hansen on BBC
> Arsenal were very, very lucky. They got a few lucky bounces and they capitalised on them
> 
> Says it all really.



That's Alan Hansen who was described by Brian Glanville as 'an elegant giver of second chances' which was why he won so few caps for Scotland.

Over-rated as a player and myopic, repetitive and banal as a pundit and should be put out to grass. He's not said anything insightful for years.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Over-rated as a player and myopic, repetitive and banal as a pundit and should be put out to grass. He's not said anything insightful for years.



Totally agree.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2009)

Pele said:
			
		

> Arsenal are rubbish.  Spurs are a much better football team



Can't argue with that.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2009)

Must put this up for posterity...WHAT A GOAL>>>>



Awesome player.

Boy am I glad he's ours....

EDIT TO ADD...longer vid...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> ]




That was a good goal, woeful midfield/defending mind (in an Alan Hansen style).


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 3, 2009)

Have to say the atmosphere at the stadium after that goal was pretty special, well in the Red parts anyway


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That was a good goal, woeful midfield/defending mind (in an Alan Hansen style).



Got to be goal of October.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't know why anyone's knocking Hansen as a player.  I watched him dozens of times in the 80s and he was one hell of a defender.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> That was a good goal, woeful midfield/defending mind (in an Alan Hansen style).



Yeah, defending was a bit kack, but you've played Fab at his best (and he's not always that). He would have scored against anyone last weekend in the form he's in.

Should be a closer contest at WHL, what with Modric (who, as you know I'm a big fan of) and the rest back.

Was a great game to watch..... As are all Arse/Spud games.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 4, 2009)

A nice handy win tonight will all but secure qualification from this group which means we might be able to rest some players for our last 2 Euro fixtures.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> A nice handy win tonight will all but secure qualification from this group which means we might be able to rest some players for our last 2 Euro fixtures.



Yep,disappointed it's not on ITV1.
Gibbs in for and extended run given that Clichy is out for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going for 3-0 to The Arsenal.
(No £ bet this time.)

Fab,RVP and Diaby to get the goals.


Just put a £ on at 6/1.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm on the money if it stays like this,3-0.

Tidy at the back please and just stroll about in a relaxed but aware manner please chaps.


----------



## Liveist (Nov 4, 2009)

The way Fabregas celebrated just now scoring his second goal, why did it feel to me it had an air of 'I'm leaving at the end of the season'? ...meh


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Liveist said:


> The way Fabregas celebrated just now scoring his second goal, why did it feel to me it had an air of 'I'm leaving at the end of the season'? ...meh



Shit ! Really ?

I will have to watch it on highlights ITV1 10.35pm.

I don't think he will leave.However,i do think there is more chance that he will go if we win Premier League or Champoins League this season,debt repayed etc.

I think i heard he was awarded "Player of the Month" today.


----------



## Liveist (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Shit ! Really ?
> 
> I will have to watch it on highlights ITV1 10.35pm.
> 
> ...



Running to the crowd, spending extra time in front of the Arsenal supporters saluting them. Just felt like Henry all over again to me. As soon as he celebrated I just said to myself out loud "he's leaving". 

Of course I'm probably looking far too much into it and chatting rubbish but I don't see what else he can do with the club regardless of what we do or don't win this season. Barca have been after him for far too long now, I just don't see how they won't get him again eventually... apart from that great match


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

He did same thing after scoring against Tottenham and i read that as......
"I love this fucking club !",full of passion.

But sometimes passion comes before a parting.

I will have to watch it later.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 4, 2009)

Liveist said:


> The way Fabregas celebrated just now scoring his second goal, why did it feel to me it had an air of 'I'm leaving at the end of the season'? ...meh



Did you post this from Eastlands or Abu Dhabi, Mr Adebayor?!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

4-0, there goes my money.

These beauties cannot stop scoring


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Running to the crowd, spending extra time in front of the Arsenal supporters saluting them. Just felt like Henry all over again to me. As soon as he celebrated I just said to myself out loud "he's leaving".
> 
> Of course I'm probably looking far too much into it and chatting rubbish but I don't see what else he can do with the club regardless of what we do or don't win this season. Barca have been after him for far too long now, I just don't see how they won't get him again eventually... apart from that great match



Well,i have just watched him score twice on the highlights and your comments are a nonsense.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

It's poetry in motion watching this beautiful team.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 4, 2009)

That back heel from Eduardo.....how good


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

nuffsaid said:


> That back heel from Eduardo.....*how good *



Poetry mate,in motion


----------



## pboi (Nov 5, 2009)

Fabs first goal, did he have a argument with Nasri after?  Not sure I saw it properley


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw it on the round up show last night, not sure how good AK ALZHEIMER'S are but you chaps looked very fluid, and that back heal... NICE


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 5, 2009)

AZ not a great team. Won their league last season, but seem to be going backwards this year.

However they still have to be beaten. Home form is looking good and good to see the 16th player (Nasri) for Arsenal get onto the score sheet. Saw it on the highlights show. Looked a special goal. Great balance. 

I've taken the plunge and subscribed to Arsenal TV, saw they are now showing the whole game the day after, it's a bummer only having highlights (I work a lot of lates/weekends) you miss the finer points of Arsenals play.

Anyhow, two games within four days of each other 7 scored 1 conceded.

Not bad.


EDIT TO ADD. Livest, dont be silly. Fab's going nowhere.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2009)

Couple of nice goals last night,still have'nt qualified for the next round due to Standard Liege winning last night but would take a disaster for us not to,looks like Kroenke nears the threshold where he would have to make a bid for the club


----------



## pboi (Nov 5, 2009)

the bid doesnt have to be compeitive, or accepted


----------



## bigbry (Nov 5, 2009)

pboi said:


> the bid doesnt have to be compeitive, or accepted



According to Business Pages in one of the papers today (poss Times) if he crosses 29.99% he has to bid at least the highest price he paid (per share) for the remaining shares.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 5, 2009)

The highest he paid over the last 6 months or something, yes. Which won't be accepted.

Little point in Fabregas going to Barca to compete with Xavi and Iniesta. Even if he did, not like Arsenal are lacking in that area. Plus they'd get loads of dosh for him, of course.


----------



## pboi (Nov 6, 2009)

Fab doesnt start for Spain cos of Xavi and Iniesta...so he wont go there right now


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 7, 2009)

Wolves v Arsenal 0-1.

Live feed.

http://iraqgoals.net/3268-wolvers-vs-arsenal.html


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2009)

2-0! both OG's. jesus, is this a conspiracy to make life easy for us?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 7, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Wolves v Arsenal 0-1.
> 
> Live feed.
> 
> http://iraqgoals.net/3268-wolvers-vs-arsenal.html



doesn't work for me. i'll stick with radio 5.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> doesn't work for me. i'll stick with radio 5.



It's fine for me , about 6mins delay.

Just seen the second goal,beautiful chip.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 7, 2009)

3-0 now, easy


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 7, 2009)

Cracking third by Fabby.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2009)

I was just coming on here to ask if Fabregas could score please as he's my fantasy capt.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 7, 2009)

It's another goalfest


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 7, 2009)

Another cracking performance.
Wolves on top for 20mins and probably deserved their goal at the end.

Arsenal passing was again superb but the movement of the ball is is delightful.

Song gets better each game really good stuff from him.

Second place now and poised.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 7, 2009)

Fabregas's 6th league goal in 11 games,only got 3 last year although he was out injured for a few months last season,2nd for the moment,nice to keep the momentum going


----------



## Discordia (Nov 7, 2009)

Gooooo United.

(Chelsea are less likely to drop points later for me)


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 7, 2009)

55 goals in 19 games


----------



## Diamond (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Gooooo United.
> 
> (Chelsea are less likely to drop points later for me)



Got to cheer the draw mate, there's no way you can predict who will notch up what in a couple of months time let alone the season.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

True true. Still gotta cheer United though, got a feeling they might get spanked, which I certainly don't want.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 8, 2009)

Diamond said:


> *Got to cheer the draw mate*, there's no way you can predict who will notch up what in a couple of months time let alone the season.



Yep,goalless draw,a drab affair,will do me fine.

Gain points on both and a seed in their heads that whispers ;
"We can't play like the Arsenal."


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 9, 2009)

We seem to be riding out the initial storm quite well from teams, but these last minute goals from the opposition will start to cost us if the goals dry up.

Just a mention for Sagna. His crossing has vastly improved from previous seasons. Always thought that was his main weakness, he seems like a transformed player. This is what you get when there's competition for places. Eboues better form this term seems to have spurred him on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 9, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> We seem to be riding out the initial storm quite well from teams, but these last minute goals from the opposition will start to cost us if the goals dry up.
> 
> *Just a mention for Sagna.* His crossing has vastly improved from previous seasons. Always thought that was his main weakness, he seems like a transformed player. This is what you get when there's competition for places. Eboues better form this term seems to have spurred him on.



He is having an outstanding season but then so many of them are.
Song,Diaby etc as well as all the "stars".
Really is looking very promising this season.
I don't think the goals will dry up and it's the style of play that will always leave this team open to conceding goals.
I don't want them to change that.
When you are 4 up it does not really matter.

We are starting to do well riding the initial storm teams give us,solid at the back then more important.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 9, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is having an outstanding season but then so many of them are.
> Song,Diaby etc as well as all the "stars".
> Really is looking very promising this season.
> I don't think the goals will dry up and it's the style of play that will always leave this team open to conceding goals.
> ...



Yes, it's gratifying to see so many of our youngsters coming of (football) age. And agree that goal leakage is a consiquence of our playing philosophy (AW says as much).


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, it's gratifying to see so many of our youngsters coming of (football) age. And agree that goal leakage is a consiquence of our playing philosophy (AW says as much).



Ossie Ardiles says so too


----------



## bigbry (Nov 9, 2009)

The difference this season is the form of Alex Song.

You need an 'enforcer' in midfield to get the ball back - you can't all be 'pretty' footballers 'cos when you losa possession you've gotta get it back - you can't score if you ain't got the ball.

Flamini used to do this and the team lost their way when he left.  2-3 years ago I used to tell my other half (dyed in the wool gooner) that IMO Flamini was as important to the team as Fabregas - now I think that Alex Song is just about as important.

As an aside why did the TV commentator last week gainst AZ Alkmaar insist on saying *Robin* Van Persie ?  He referred to Fabregas, Song, Gallas, etc by just their surname but *everytime* he mentioned RVP he said  *Robin* Van Persie !  

Is he shagging RVP or what ?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 9, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, it's gratifying to see so many of our youngsters coming of (football) age. And agree that goal leakage is a consiquence of our playing philosophy (AW says as much).





chieftain said:


> Ossie Ardiles says so too



 

We're fucked!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 9, 2009)

Last minute goals from the opposition when/if we reach the knock out stages of the Champ League could be costly.Apparently we've never previously conceded so many goals in the opening 11 games of a Premier League season.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 9, 2009)

Adeybarndoor has'nt scored in the league for citeh since Sat 12 Sep,only managed 4 so far this season


----------



## bigbry (Nov 10, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Adeybarndoor has'nt scored in the league for citeh since Sat 12 Sep,only managed 4 so far this season



Yeah, but he'll probably get a hat trick in the Carling Cup tie now you've pointed that out !


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Yeah, but he'll probably get a hat trick in the Carling Cup tie now you've pointed that out !


I know,Ive prob jinxed us now


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 14, 2009)

Fuck and shite!!! just heard Robin van Persie's been carried off in Hollands friendly agin Italy


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck and shite!!! just heard Robin van Persie's been carried off in Hollands friendly agin Italy



SHIT !

Precautionary or serious ?


Bentner is out for three weeks.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 14, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> SHIT !
> 
> Precautionary or serious ?
> 
> ...


Came off in the 14min,dont know if he was strechered off,fuckin typical esp when hes in the form of his life
He was stretchered off - according to the Beeb


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 14, 2009)

He is out for 2 to 3 months.
It's bad.

Torn ligament.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 15, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8360973.stm
Sounds bad ,has had the most awful luck with injuries


----------



## Deareg (Nov 15, 2009)

that is terrible, something should be done about these stupid fucking friendlies in the middle of the season


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 16, 2009)

Dearag, agree. That tackle was bizarre, considering the nature of the game.

Looks like RvP is out for six weeks, not the feared three months.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8362372.stm

Six weeks should give up plenty of time to try AA and Ed and (maybe) Walcott in the front position.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 16, 2009)

Forgot to put this link up

Ramsey V Scotland.



Maybe a little fortuitous, but worth seeing for the pwning of Darren Fletcher.

He needs more starts, that's evident.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 17, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Forgot to put this link up
> 
> Ramsey V Scotland.
> 
> ...




He is going to get them.

"I gave Aaron Ramsey a full game - it was only his second Premier League start - and he did very well. He's 18 years old and people forget that. I set him a target to play between 15 and 20 games this year so at some stage when you set a boy a target you give him a chance.

Aaron has improved a lot. He has a tremendous engine and he already has good experience for an 18-year-old player."


Source : Wenger's View - weekly email. (09/11/09) 

Comments relate to match away to Wolves.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 17, 2009)

That's good news, I think we have a serious talent here.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 17, 2009)

Robin van Persie intends to do everything he can to get back into action for Arsenal as soon as possible – and will travel to Serbia for radical medical treatment that involves a massage using fluid from a placenta.

"I will fly to the Balkans to meet with a female doctor who helped [PSV Eindhoven midfielder] Danko Lazovic. She is vague about her methods but I know she massages you using fluid from a placenta. I am going to try. It cannot hurt and, if it helps, it helps. I have been in contact with Arsenal physiotherapists and they have let me do it."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/16/robin-van-persie-placenta-fluid-treatment

@ RVP - If that doesn't work give me a call.I also have an alternative treatment plan.


----------



## mack (Nov 17, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I also have an alternative treatment plan.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 17, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8365400.stm
Oh joy


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 18, 2009)

Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce that Eduardo has signed a new long-term contract with the Club.

Arsène Wenger said: "We're delighted that Eduardo has signed a new long-term contract with us. Eduardo is a special player with huge talent and natural goal scoring ability, and we're all so happy that he has committed his future to Arsenal Football Club.

Eduardo said: "I am very pleased to have signed a new long contract with the Club. I'm very happy and I hope to stay at Arsenal for as long as I can. This period is good for me now. I feel strong in my body and I feel ready to play 90 minutes every three days if it's needed.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/eduardo-signs-new-long-term-contract

Great news.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8365400.stm
> Oh joy



Not as bad as we feared.

*An Arsenal club statement said: "After being assessed by the Arsenal medical staff, the Club can confirm that Kieran Gibbs has sustained severe bruising to the bones and soft tissue of his right foot. Thankfully the foot is not fractured and his enforced absence will be short term."*

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/18112009/58/premier-league-arsenal-receive-gibbs-boost.html

Phew...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 19, 2009)

injuries, horrible, plays havoc with your team...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Sunderland last beat Arsenal on Wearside in August 2000 when Niall Quinn, an ex Gunner but now chairman at the Stadium of Light, scored the game's only goal. More than nine years later Quinn may have reasons for cautious optimism as he looks down from the directors' box. Steve Bruce's improving side have, after all, beaten Liverpool here and were unlucky to only draw at Manchester United. Arsène Wenger toyed with the idea of signing Lorik Cana from Marseille during the summer and he will see precisely what he missed out on as Sunderland's influential Albanian midfield enforcer returns from suspension.

Last season Sunderland 1 Arsenal 1

Referee A Wiley.

sportingbet odds Sunderland 17-4 Arsenal 4-7 Draw 13-5

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/20/squad-sheets-sunderland-arsenal


Will be really pleased if we walk away from this with three points.
The Bookmakers seem to be offering generous odds on a Sunderland victory and i'm tempted but betting against my own team is something i'm relectant to do.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Live stream;
http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch3.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Even first half.

Mostly half chances from both teams.

Again Arsenal passing and keeping possession very well.

Song having a good match.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Arshavin on for Ramsey. (60 mins)

Game starting to stretch now after nondescript start to second half.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 21, 2009)

have Arsenal been banned from shouting "man on" or something?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuck it ! 
(And it had to be Bent.)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 21, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Fuck it !
> (And it had to be Bent.)



scored a lot of goals against the big teams this year


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> scored a lot of goals against the big teams this year



Yep,he has continued to suprise me this season.

Sunderland were 5/1 to win this game prior to kickoff and i thought about 1-0 correct score with Bent getting it but could not back against own team.

Arsenal stepping on the gas now.

Walcott and Vela on for Eduardo and Rosicky.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 21, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,he has continued to suprise me this season.


tbh, I was more surprised at how poor he was for Spurs than anything. Product of their supporters and Ramos not rating him really. By the time Harry got there is was too late for him really.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

We could have had two in the last few mins.Damm it !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Much better second half.

Sunderland well organised and pressed effectively when not in possession.

Shocking tackle by Traore just moments after penalty appeal on Vela (haven't seen a replay so can't tell if it was valid.)

Probably deserved a point,good passing but no punch up front.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 21, 2009)

eduardo was shit. nasri was rusty and shit and rosicky was shit. fabregas started well then lost his patience and gave it away too much. traore was particularly shit. shit goal from bent. shit game. shit result.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2009)

At least we kept the beachball quiet,what with injury-prone Van Persie and Bentner both out hope we're not going to regret not buying another striker in the summer,Sunderland are prob the most improved team in the league atm.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> tbh, I was more surprised at how poor he was for Spurs than anything. Product of their supporters and Ramos not rating him really. By the time Harry got there is was too late for him really.



Bitter & ill-informed.

Well done Benty!


----------



## mattie (Nov 23, 2009)

Out of idle interest, I suppose it's Gallas that Toure's talking about here?

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5713409,00.html


----------



## Diamond (Nov 23, 2009)

Width was the thing that we missed the most. Nasri and Rosicky both tend to drift inside and Eduardo rarely takes up positions on the wing.

I'm not sure exactly what the solution is but when Walcott comes back we should start to see a big difference.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Width was the thing that we missed the most. Nasri and Rosicky both tend to drift inside and Eduardo rarely takes up positions on the wing.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what the solution is but when *Walcott comes back we should start to see a big difference.*



He did put two good crosses in but no one there to slot home.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 23, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He did put two good crosses in but no one there to slot home.



Their Da Silva had our Silva in his pocket.

Sunderland, who I have a bit of a soft spot for (as Mr Watson, my fav (history) teacher at college was from there) played us good. Very clever game that worked.

We march on, if a little wounded. 

The South London Chavs never looked so menacing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> *Their Da Silva had our Silva in his pocket.*
> 
> Sunderland, who I have a bit of a soft spot for (as Mr Watson, my fav (history) teacher at college was from there) played us good. Very clever game that worked.
> 
> ...



Yep he did have a good game.

Going forward we lacked sharpness and desire to go behind the defenders. We had chosen the easy part of the game, that is to always come to the ball and not to be exposed. But in football, if you want to score goals, you have to go behind the defenders.

Source : Wenger's View Weekly email (23/11/09)


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> South London



Your home turf.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 23, 2009)

Corax said:


> Your home turf.



Yup, it'll be like the Jews returning to the Holy Land (although strictly speaking it's Fulham,like it really should be Egypt for the Jews...).


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

Versus Liege

Live stream;

http://stream.rtl.nl/tvistream02


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

Four chances in a few seconds,unlucky Arsenal !


----------



## pboi (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

1-0 !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome back Denilson that was a beauty ! 2-0.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a really enjoyable match,Liege playing their part in that.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

Dominant Arsenal performance against decent opposition.
(I say decent but they did target Fabby with some dodgy tackles and they paid the price for that late on.)

Love it when Eboue goes forward,he is like a run away train 
Song had another good game.
Walcott decent when he came on.
Great to see Denilson back,what a goal !
The French commentary on that excellent stream,oh la la,magnifique !
And Vela,plays with a smile on his face,love him.

Arsenal workrate very good,sharper,snappier and a bit more pace than on saturday.Final ball sometimes lacking.

Overall,a very good perfomance,comfortable win against a good team that only played on the counter attack.
(And when they did counter they were dangerous.)

Gibbs took a hefty knock late on,his left ankle,hope he is ok.

The drama tonight is elsewhere


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2009)

Be nice to have a similar performance and scoreline on Sun..... ah fuck the performance, the scoreline'll do


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2009)

Kieran Gibbs breaks first metatarsal in left foot according to the Beeb


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 24, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Kieran Gibbs breaks first metatarsal in left foot according to the Beeb



Shit,i saw him sitting on the pitch,as the play went away,adjusting his boot,then hobbling and feared that it would be bad news.
(On a bright note,he had a good game,going forward and workrate,a few errors at the back,he was injured on the edge of the oppositions penalty area.)

I have just seen on FIFA10 ticker that "Wenger fears for Gibbs injury."

Roll on November..........

(If it's broken it's bad..........poor lad.)


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Shit,i saw him sitting on the pitch,as the play went away,adjusting his boot,then hobbling and feared that it would be bad news.
> (On a bright note,he had a good game,going forward and workrate,a few errors at the back,he was injured on the edge of the oppositions penalty area.)
> 
> I have just seen on FIFA10 ticker that "Wenger fears for Gibbs injury."
> ...


Hope Gallas recovers for Sun,the only other alternative is 'gulp' Silvestre


----------



## Diamond (Nov 25, 2009)

I managed to blag a ticket for tonight.

It's a pity that Gibbs' injury will probably be the aspect by which we remember this game because it was a good performance all round. Eboue in particular was fantastic. To think that about this time last year he was booed off against Wigan IIRC.

I was sat just next to the Standard fans and for the first 20 minutes at least they were fantastic. After that it got a bit narky and the stuff being thrown on the pitch when one of their players got sent off wasn't great.

If Gallas is out for Chelsea then we really have problems. Silvestre is betwixt and between, neither a proper Arsenal style ball playing centre forward nor a gritty stopper. I wouldn't like to see him start against Drogba, that's for sure.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 25, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Hope Gallas recovers for Sun,the only other alternative is 'gulp' Silvestre



Yep,i was amazed that Gallas came back on after that crunching class of heads with Arshavin,at the touchline he looked smashed but straining with the fourth official to get back on,at times i thought it was the fourth official holding him up !

I'm concerned about Silvestre as well but i think he did well when he came on,made a few errors,first touch was not great but recovered well.

(Senderos.)
Philippe's tenacity, aerial power and will to win are valuable assets and he tends to thrive when he gets a run in the side. That was certainly the case in his last season at Emirates Stadium when William Gallas was unavailable and Philippe contributed to six clean sheets in his first eight games. He made 31 appearances in total during the 2007/08 campaign and popped up with a couple of goals too.
http://www.arsenal.com/first-team/players/philippe-senderos

(If he is fit play him,i know he is error prone but he gives it everything.)

Just read this;

Kieran Gibbs has fractured the first metatarsal in his left foot and will be out for around three months.

The England Under-21 international suffered the injury during the latter stages of Arsenal's 2-0 victory over Standard Liege in the Champions League on Tuesday night. He is scheduled to undergo surgery on Wednesday morning.

Before the confirmation of Gibbs' injury, Arsène Wenger had faced the media in his post-match press conference.

"Gibbs has a big hole in his leg," said the manager. "It was a very bad challenge by the No 22 and it was not his first try, unfortunately. It doesn't look good for Gibbs."
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/gibbs-sidelined-by-fractured-metatarsal


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 25, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I managed to blag a ticket for tonight.
> 
> It's a pity that Gibbs' injury will probably be the aspect by which we remember this game because it was a good performance all round.* Eboue in particular was fantastic. To think that about this time last year he was booed off against Wigan IIRC.*
> 
> ...



He was fucking electric,like a runaway train down the right hand side and in the second half he made a run where he cut inside and created a chance.

Your other point that i bolded,i saw that on the pitch it got narky in the second half they targeted Fabby who did really well not to over react to that headbutt,
but (no pun) was still booked ?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 25, 2009)

Let's not forget that Vermaelen can play left back if needed, though I would prefer him to stay in the centre.


----------



## hektik (Nov 25, 2009)

i think gallas is out, he'll go for a back line of sagna, vermealen, silvestre, traore, OR sagna, vermealen, senderos, silvestre.

sivlestre would have more experience at left back, and i think traore would struggle against chelsea. 

I don't think that senderos is that bad a player, and would probably link up well with vermealen.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 28, 2009)

The Arsenal forward Robin van Persie will undergo ankle surgery in Amsterdam next week and is expected to be sidelined for up to five months.

The 26-year-old suffered torn ankle ligaments during Holland's goalless draw against Italy in Pescara on 14 November and was initially expected to be out for between four and six weeks. But the Gunners' medical staff have since reviewed the injury and its treatment and concluded he must go under the knife, and is now not expected back until April at the earliest.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/28/robin-van-persie-surgery


----------



## Diamond (Nov 28, 2009)

That's devastating news.

I wouldn't be surprised if Wenger moves for Chamakh in January.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The Arsenal forward Robin van Persie will undergo ankle surgery in Amsterdam next week and is expected to be sidelined for up to five months.
> 
> The 26-year-old suffered torn ankle ligaments during Holland's goalless draw against Italy in Pescara on 14 November and was initially expected to be out for between four and six weeks. But the Gunners' medical staff have since reviewed the injury and its treatment and concluded he must go under the knife, and is now not expected back until April at the earliest.
> 
> ...


That's fuckin shite fuckin bastard friendly as well


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm well excited about this now. If the guardian's team line ups are correct, I can't wait to see Arshavin destroy Ivanovic at right back.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I'm well excited about this now. If the guardian's team line ups are correct, I can't wait to see Arshavin destroy Ivanovic at right back.



I'm going for a 2-1 Arsenal win.Arsharvin first goal.
(Just looking or a good stream.)


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

OOOhhhhh. Traore starts. Interesting...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> OOOhhhhh. Traore starts. Interesting...



It's the coming of age match !

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/28/arsene-wenger-arsenal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's the coming of age match !
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/28/arsene-wenger-arsenal



If chelsea win then wenger will just go 'i didn't see it'.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

This is streaming nicely.

http://www.hoodamtv.net/ch1.htm


----------



## pboi (Nov 29, 2009)

channel 69850 on sopcast aswell


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 29, 2009)

Come on Arsenal!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Drawn away to West Ham in the FA Cup.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

Ow. I think Eduardo just took a hit in the nads.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Drawn away to West Ham in the FA Cup.



poor hammers


----------



## linerider (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> poor hammers



We have a good record against the arse in the cup.i wonder if we could get Sir Trev to play.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> This is streaming nicely.
> 
> http://www.hoodamtv.net/ch1.htm



the islamic call to prayer audio is a nice touch.  always thought it was a part missing from sky's coverage.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

jonead said:


> the islamic call to prayer audio is a nice touch.  always thought it was a part missing from sky's coverage.



Lol,yep it's gone mental !

On this now:

http://www.footv.net/spooor


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

It's back now !

http://www.hoodamtv.net/ch1.htm

It did sound as if the call to pray or what ever it was came straight through the Arsenal PA system !


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)

who throws a fucking mobile phone onto the pitch?


----------



## pboi (Nov 29, 2009)

cashley cole with a phone up his arse


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's back now !
> 
> http://www.hoodamtv.net/ch1.htm
> 
> It did sound as if the call to pray or what ever it was came straight through the Arsenal PA system !



i pointed my laptop to mecca anyway.  just in case. for good luck, like.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Bit harsh that yellow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)

further to my previous post, who the fuck throws a fake camera onto the pitch?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

We're really missing a bit of pace up front. Nasri and Eduardo aren't the quickest.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

dont fancy it all at the moment.  you look all lively


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> *We're really missing a bit of pace up front.* Nasri and Eduardo aren't the quickest.



I would play Walcott upfront.
Getting frustrated with Eduardo's lack of a decent first touch in this match.
Still,Arsenal totally dominating.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I would play Walcott upfront.
> Getting frustrated with Eduardo's lack of a decent first touch in this match.
> Still,Arsenal totally dominating.



dunno about totally dominating, but you'll win if it stays like this ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

reckon chelsea will get the lucky break at some point and win 1-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

oh, there it is


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

There just haven't been many chances for either side.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

Jinxed


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 29, 2009)

pants!


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

well against the run of play

cracking finish tho


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck it.
On the balance of play they really do not deserve that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

2-0


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

i fear for the arsenhole now


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

wtf 2-0? my stream is dead ...


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 29, 2009)

oh ffs we are scoring for them 0-2


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

oooof i almost have sympathy ... we really dont deserve 2-0

hey ho


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, that's that fucked then.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Both from our right hand side.

Major second half comeback required.

It's been a good match but i'm in a bad mood now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Both from our right hand side.
> 
> Major second half comeback required.
> 
> It's been a good match but i'm in a bad mood now.



Yeah i was gonna say its been good, far better than that everton v liverpool rubbish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah i was gonna say its been good, *far better than that everton v liverpool rubbish.*



Yep,i gave up on that one,partly due to poor streams.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Just put a £ on 3-2 Arsenal @ 33/1.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

well you'd better pray for some pace up front then ...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

jonead said:


> well you'd better pray for some pace up front then ...



I'm an atheist.

On this now:

http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

fuckity fuck fuck fuckin ell


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fuckity fuck fuck fuckin ell



Lol,i think that was a valid goal.
I see why it was given but don't agree,though he got the ball.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm an atheist.
> 
> On this now:
> 
> http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html



ta


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

Has Mikel not been booked yet ?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal look a lot more tired than Chelsea out there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wonder how much arsenal are missing van persie.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.footv.net/spooor


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> http://www.footv.net/spooor



top work sir!

had your strikers only been as fast or efficient ....


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think I've been this wound up watching Arsenal for a long time. Absolutely nothing has gone for us in this game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 29, 2009)

holy shit drogba is just...world fuckin class


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

"il est formidable; il s'appelle Didier Drogba"


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

All those Arsenal fans leaving early can fuck off and not come back.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> holy shit drogba is just...world fuckin class



He is unplayable at times.


----------



## jonead (Nov 29, 2009)

i think it would have been a very different game but for your 5 very unlucky minutes in the 1st half


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not disapointed with that performance or the attitude.
We never gave it up,unlike the "fans" who were tripping over themselves to get out early.

The final ball and the lack of punch upfront was telling,again,for me.
But Chelsea very robust at the back,indeed throughout the team and credit to them.

I think they will win the Premiership.

(0-3 feels like a false result but there you go.)


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

Not good. We palyed with lots of energy but no cutting edge.

Now we have to relay on others fucking up, which is not an ideal place to be. The next few games should tell us were we are in terms of resolve, and whether we need to buy in Jan'

The customary November meltdown continues...

Edit to add. Chelsea look awesome, strong incisive and intelligent (everything we lack) they played us good and proper. And we need to stop winding up A.Hole, it just makes him play better.....


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2009)

You must be a little concerned now about being caught by Liverpool ?

It could be close between you two for fourth.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You must be a little concerned now about being caught by Liverpool ?
> 
> It could be close between you two for fourth.



We'll see you at the end of the season.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 29, 2009)

Our slim title hopes have just turned anerexic ,our annual shitty November over for another year


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 29, 2009)

Had to feel sorry for Arsenal today. Totally outclassed. Ashley Cole and Drogba must be two of the best players in the world right now.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Had to feel sorry for Arsenal today. Totally outclassed. Ashley Cole and Drogba must be two of the best players in the world right now.



I feel sorry for Drogba when your beloved BNP come to power....


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I feel sorry for Drogba when your beloved BNP come to power....



er What the hell are you about? As far as im concerned racism and homophobia are poison. And im certainly no fan of the BNP.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

. double post..


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> er What the hell are you about? As far as im concerned racism and homophobia are poison. And im certainly no fan of the BNP.



I'm sure you're are my dear, now pootle off and annoy someone in the UK politics section.

There's a good lad.

(would have guessed you were a supporter of Combat18..oh, shit sorry, I meant Chelsea..)


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I'm sure you're are my dear, now pootle off and annoy someone in the UK politics section.
> 
> There's a good lad.
> 
> (would have guessed you were a supporter of Combat18..oh, shit sorry, I meant Chelsea..)



You really are an idiot. Trying to insinuate i am either racist or a BNP supporter is just sad. I think racism and fascism is something to oppose not support. And yep ive met a few combat 18 a few years back.....Made the papers as it happens......There defence on the day was worse than Arsenal's today.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You must be a little concerned now about being caught by Liverpool ?
> 
> It could be close between you two for fourth.



The way Liverpool are playing this season they'll be lucky to make the Europa League !  Spurs and Man City are a bigger threat than Liverpool.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> You really are an idiot. Trying to insinuate i am either racist or a BNP supporter is just sad. I think racism and fascism is something to oppose not support. And yep ive met a few combat 18 a few years back.....Made the papers as it happens......There defence on the day was worse than Arsenal's today.



Yes yes, we heard it all before (ad infinitum)

You really are not convincing anyone.

And it was a bit of a joke, hence the smilies(??) God your a humorless moron.

Agree with you assessment of the game though...(But you're still a reactionary cunt).


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Nov 30, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> All those Arsenal fans leaving early can fuck off and not come back.



was a gooner on 6-0-6 last night saying how he'd been told to "pipe down" for making too much noise in the ground. I aint been to the Emirates but does this kinda thing happen? Does it deserve its reputation as something of a library?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 30, 2009)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> was a gooner on 6-0-6 last night saying how he'd been told to "pipe down" for making too much noise in the ground. I aint been to the Emirates but does this kinda thing happen? *Does it deserve its reputation as something of a library?*



Yes, you can hear a pin drop there.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, you can hear a pin drop there.



and indeed the PoINts! BOOM BOOM


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 1, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That's devastating news.
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised if Wenger moves for Chamakh in January.*



The Bordeaux president, Jean-Louis Triaud, has rejected reports that Marouane Chamakh is set for a January move to Arsenal as cover for the injured Robin van Persie. Arsenal are expected to be active in the winter transfer market after it emerged that Van Persie faces up to five months on the sidelines after rupturing ankle ligaments during Holland's friendly against Italy.

Chamakh was strongly linked with a move to Arsenal before the start of the season and Arsène Wenger angered the Ligue 1 champions in September by hinting he would make a renewed effort to bring the Morocco striker to England in January. Bordeaux face losing the 25-year-old for nothing in the summer when his contract expires but Triaud insists they will fend off any fresh offers.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/dec/01/arsenal-marouane-chamakh-bordeaux-president


----------



## chieftain (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, you can hear a pin drop there.



I really do wonder why this is though. The majority of the Gooners I know are not exactly the quiet type... it's not the new stadium as it was quiet at Highbury too? Can't put my finger on a particular reason as you have a pretty similar fan base as Spurs in terms of location etc.

As Toya once sang "ips a mysterwee"


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I really do wonder why this is though. The majority of the Gooners I know are not exactly the quiet type... it's not the new stadium as it was quiet at Highbury too? Can't put my finger on a particular reason as you have a pretty similar fan base as Spurs in terms of location etc.
> 
> As Toya once sang "ips a mysterwee"



Yeah been going to the Arsenal since 1974, used to truely rock back then.

My theory is the slow gentrification of Islington with middle class cunts.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> and indeed the PoINts! BOOM BOOM



That is really bad... (And not "bad" as in _good_)


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 1, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I really do wonder why this is though. The majority of the Gooners I know are not exactly the quiet type... it's not the new stadium as it was quiet at Highbury too? Can't put my finger on a particular reason as you have a pretty similar fan base as Spurs in terms of location etc.
> 
> As Toya once sang "ips a mysterwee"



Claridge on 606 was saying that basically there's about 20,000 very vocal noisy gooners but in the Emirates they're diluted by the 30,000 other tourists and sandwich nibblers. 

Incidentally, he's quite good on the radio isn't he? Looks a complete tool on the football league show though. perhaps this should be a new thread ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah been going to the Arsenal since 1974, used to truely rock back then.
> 
> My theory is the slow gentrification of Islington with middle class cunts.


rubbish, the _highbury library_ is legend, sometimes it was bonkers (60,000 against everton was a beaut) but often it was soporific. the new stadium emphasises that. and the privatisation of football makes it worse, iykwim? you could roll up to the north bank and pay 8 quid and watch the match on the day a few years back, now you've got to pay £££'s in advance to have a chance. it's, excuse the pun, a totally different ball game nowadays innit.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rubbish, the _highbury library_ is legend, sometimes it was bonkers (60,000 against everton was a beaut) but often it was soporific. the new stadium emphasises that. and the privatisation of football makes it worse, iykwim? you could roll up to the north bank and pay 8 quid and watch the match on the day a few years back, now you've got to pay £££'s in advance to have a chance. it's, excuse the pun, a totally different ball game nowadays innit.



If you watch the old games on AFCTV, you hear the noise. Never really heard about the Library untill the 90's too...(I could be wrong)

But your other points are a factor too (without doubt)

Edit to add...When has Football been publicly owned...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rubbish, the _highbury library_ is legend, sometimes it was bonkers (60,000 against everton was a beaut) but often it was soporific. the new stadium emphasises that. and the privatisation of football makes it worse, iykwim? you could roll up to the north bank and pay 8 quid and watch the match on the day a few years back, now you've got to pay £££'s in advance to have a chance. it's, excuse the pun, a totally different ball game nowadays innit.



That goes all over the place I think. You hear a lot about Anfield's atmosphere but the recent games I've seen (on TV granted and I'm sure plenty of Liverpool fans would disagree) have sounded totally dead for a lot of the game. If they ever get their new stadium that atmosphere will be totally gone I'm sure.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> If you watch the old games on AFCTV, you hear the noise. Never really heard about the Library untill the 90's too...(I could be wrong)
> 
> But your other points are a factor too (without doubt)
> 
> Edit to add...When has Football been publicly owned...


soz, didn't mean privatised, got me mucking words fuddled innit. i was meaning so much private/foriegn ownership and associated £££'s, football clubs run primarily as revenue streams rather than football clubs, getting saddled with the debts of the people taking them over etc etc...


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> soz, didn't mean privatised, got me mucking words fuddled innit. i was meaning so much private/foriegn ownership and associated £££'s, football clubs run primarily as revenue streams rather than football clubs, getting saddled with the debts of the people taking them over etc etc...



That makes sense now.

I like the German way, not that I know much about it. But I belive foriegn owners can only have a max of 50% ownership of the club (I'd be happy if somebody corrected that if I'm wrong).

I think Plantini and the like are thinking on the same lines for implimentaion across Europe...Roll fucking on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

Arsène Wenger has admitted that Robin van Persie's long-term ankle injury will force him to search for a replacement striker during the January transfer window.

Wenger's interest in the Bordeaux striker Marouane Chamakh is well documented, although a January deal appears unlikely. His other targets include *André-Pierre Gignac of Toulouse*, Milan's Klaas-Jan Huntelaar and Mario Balotelli of Internazionale. Sampdoria's Giampaolo Pazzini is another Serie A striker on Wenger's radar.

Arsenal face Manchester City at Eastlands in the Carling Cup quarter-final tonight and because of injuries, Wenger's team will be even more experimental than that which beat Liverpool in the previous round. The 17-year-old midfielder Jack Wilshere, a loan target for Celtic, will start.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/dec/01/arsene-wenger-buy-striker-january

Please not Gignac.
I have only seen him play twice but in both matches he could not hit a barn door.

Looking forward to tonights match.
(Could get a bit tasty.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

Versus Manchester City.

Live stream ; 

http://www.iraqgoals.net/epl1.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

Enjoyable first half.
City bossing it,they have had the best two chances.
Vela looks good up front but he hasn't had much to play with.

Both managers exchanging opinions on the touchline in the last 5 mins 

Getting tasty.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice goal from Tevez but poor defending.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

Live stream.

http://www.anaimgr.tv/


----------



## pboi (Dec 2, 2009)

all fucking shit and unreliable

Sopcast 4TW


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> all fucking shit and unreliable
> 
> Sopcast 4TW



Yep last 10 mins all my streams have gone.
Did have a good one for the first half.

Going to have to get to grips with this Sopcast thing.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

Well pretty much a forgone conclusion. Man City are full of experience and class, kids were never going to beat them.

Still fucking depressing...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Well pretty much a forgone conclusion. Man City are full of experience and class, kids were never going to beat them.
> 
> *Still fucking depressing*...



Yup,City deserved to win.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Well pretty much a forgone conclusion. Man City are full of experience and class, kids were never going to beat them.
> 
> Still fucking depressing...



at east you give the kids a chance...we bring on one of the best young players in Europe for a five minute cameo but look what he did in that time


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Still fucking depressing...



Yeah, I've never heard of Weiss who scored the 3rd goal tonight.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Yeah, I've never heard of Weiss who scored the 3rd goal tonight.



Debut i think.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Debut i think.



Nope; he's 2 or 3 other sub appearances. Most notable for tearing Chelsea a new arse in the 2008 Youth Cup Final a couple of years ago and being an important part of the Slovakian team that won their group. Still just 19.

i'd love to see City line up with him on the right and Petrov on the left.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> at east you give the kids a chance...we bring on one of the best young players in Europe for a five minute cameo but look what he did in that time



indeed, seems like a good player.

I used to be against it but I'm starting to think that our billionaire should step in and sort us out (as yours have).

I'll prob change my mind in the morning.

Well played btw...


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> indeed, seems like a good player.
> 
> I used to be against it but I'm starting to think that our billionaire should step in and sort us out (as yours have).
> 
> ...



Yeah there's no harm in it. Capitalism is about to collapse anyway so we might as well enjoy a few good years


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Nope; he's 2 or 3 other sub appearances. Most notable for tearing Chelsea a new arse in the 2008 Youth Cup Final a couple of years ago and being an important part of the Slovakian team that won their group. Still just 19.
> 
> i'd love to see City line up with him on the right and Petrov on the left.



Oh right.
Had trouble with streams for last 20 mins so lost the plot a bit.
SWP had a good game as did Bellamy.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah there's no harm in it. Capitalism is about to collapse anyway so we might as well enjoy a few good years



Damn capitalism...


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2009)

Are we then going to witness an early collapse of Arsenal like the one at the end of last season? Van Persie injuired, Gibbs is out, Arshavin has lost his tempo, Fabregas disappears at times during matches, Gallas .... what was it, contact lens fell out of his eye? Every flaming year, there is a poing when you want to cover your eyes while watching Arsenal play. 

What do we have next? West Ham? our 2nd bogey man after Steve Bruce. FFS....


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Damn capitalism...



Well America is fucked, Dubai is doing its best to bankrupt the Emirates, so how long until it's the turn of Norwich City to be the emerging power backed by money from a Chinese conglomerate?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Well America is fucked, Dubai is doing its best to bankrupt the Emirates, so how long until it's the turn of Norwich City to be the emerging power backed by money from a Chinese conglomerate?



I wouldnt bet against it. Maybe capitalism imploding is exactly what the game needs.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2009)

in the meantime 13 is beating the shit out 1 (blackburn vs chelsea)


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

little_legs said:


> in the meantime 13 is beating the shit out 1 (blackburn vs chelsea)



That made me a little bit more happy today....(not much mind)

Just heard (AFCTV) that Tevez cost about the same as the entire Arsenal team today.

Amazing where the sports got to.

Should we join in? 

Ps...welcome little-legs...


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Ps...welcome little-legs...



Much appreciated. 

FA tie with West Ham? what's your prediction: nervy start and a bad loss?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> FA tie with West Ham? what's your prediction: nervy start and a bad loss?



Hard to tell really, the Hammers can turn it on (for sure), they are a bit of a boggie (sp?) team, impossible to predict for me.

I'm copping out on that...sorry...


----------



## little_legs (Dec 2, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Hard to tell really, the Hammers can turn it on (for sure), they are a bit of a boggie (sp?) team, impossible to predict for me.



Agreed, WH and Steve Bruce - Arsenal's bogey men. We'll see what happens.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Agreed, WH and Steve Bruce - Arsenal's bogey men. We'll see what happens.



Indeed, I like the Hammers, have many mates who support them and one thing I will predict, I'll be utterly bladered with them on match day....nice....


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2009)

Mark Hughes waving to Wenger down the tunnel, brilliant. Bad sportsmanship from Arsey but comedy genius from Sparky


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Mark Hughes waving to Wenger down the tunnel, brilliant. Bad sportsmanship from Arsey but comedy genius from Sparky



Wonder how long that cunt will be managing that team.

Not long I'd wager.

However, I'm sure it'll be a love fest with 'arry when you lot play them.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was at the game last night and yep - we were outplayed and bullied at times off the ball. Upfront fairly impotent - only Rosicky looking to trouble the City defence and defensively we were shaky. Great atmosphere at Eastlands though - before the teams came on the pitch, nearly all the lights went off in the stadium and the big screen was the only light with a revoling 'blue moon', the PA stopping it's music and left it to the fans to sing for 30 seconds, then all lights back on and music pumping - great effect and got their fans going mad (for it).


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Wonder how long that cunt will be managing that team.
> 
> Not long I'd wager.
> 
> However, I'm sure it'll be a love fest with 'arry when you lot play them.



I was surprised at Wenger though, bit stroppy init: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/8392135.stm


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I was surprised at Wenger though, bit stroppy init: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/8392135.stm


I havent read it yet but from what I got from the press conference is that there's been words spoken in private and Wenger regards him as a dick.

He was just not being a hypocrite, that's all.

I respect Wenger for it.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I havent read it yet but from what I got from the press conference is that there's been words spoken in private and Wenger regards him as a dick.
> 
> He was just not being a hypocrite, that's all.
> 
> I respect Wenger for it.



Doesn't matter. Managers are always falling out on the touchline but you still shake hands at the end to show a bit of dignity. Not the first time either. Ddin't he do the same to Pardew? 

Dunno why Wenger and Fergie both seem so intent on blemishing their amazing managerial records by being such ungracious cunts in defeat.


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2009)

But it's Arsene who's going to come out of this looking like a complete arsehole. So it's all good


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 3, 2009)

Storm in a tea cup - who cares?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

wenger's a notoriously bad loser, remember all the "physically sick" comments. and sparky does seem to get under his skin somewhat. still a bit of a disappointing reaction imo, there's nothing wrong with being gracious in defeat and he concedes a psychological advantage in future i reckon.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wenger's a notoriously bad loser, remember all the "physically sick" comments.



no but sounds intriguing ....


----------



## g force (Dec 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I havent read it yet but from what I got from the press conference is that there's been words spoken in private and Wenger regards him as a dick.
> 
> He was just not being a hypocrite, that's all.
> 
> I respect Wenger for it.



Nah it's a shitty thing to do, whatever you think of them personally. Always shake hands at the end of the game on the touchline - no one expects them to be mates but to not do it (again) shows him to be a bit of a dick


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

g force said:


> Nah it's a shitty thing to do, whatever you think of them personally. Always shake hands at the end of the game on the touchline - no one expects them to be mates but to not do it (again) shows him to be a bit of a dick



Bullshit, I'm 100% with Wenger.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Storm in a tea cup - who cares?



Spurs and Spanish (apparently)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> no but sounds intriguing ....


i can't remember when or where it was but wenger said that he was often physically sick following a defeat, such was his anger.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i can't remember when or where it was but wenger said that he was often physically sick following a defeat, such was his anger.



The Arsenal boss admitted that the anguish of defeat used to see him physically throw up, to the extent that he wondered if he could possibly cope with the pressures of management.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...gical-education-in-the-pub-article170443.html


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Bullshit, I'm 100% with Wenger.



Would have been more of a class act if he'd refused to shakes hands after winning a game.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Would have been more of a class act if he'd refused to shakes hands after winning a game.


Good chance your current  boss will not be manager the next time we play you lot.

We have a history with him (before he joined you)


----------



## g force (Dec 3, 2009)

Hughes has done nothing to warrant that behaviour though. The teams aren't even big rivals. To shake Fergies hand is just as two faced if he's going on people he's had 'problems' with.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

g force said:


> Hughes has done nothing to warrant that behaviour though. The teams aren't even big rivals. To shake Fergies hand is just as two faced if he's going on people he's had 'problems' with.


but they have got previous from when he was blackburn boss and used to send his teams out to kick lumps out of the gooners.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Good chance your current  boss will not be manager the next time we play you lot.
> 
> We have a history with him (before he joined you)



Yeah i guess there is a good chance of that plus some of the overpaid clowns on the books being shown the door.

The most talented youngster on the pitch last night was Weiss and Hughes has given him about an hour of competitive play in two seasons. Luckily he's gaining lots of experience with Slovakia.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah i guess there is a good chance of that plus some of the overpaid clowns on the books being shown the door.
> 
> The most talented youngster on the pitch last night was Weiss and Hughes has given him about an hour of competitive play in two seasons. Luckily he's gaining lots of experience with Slovakia.



Yup, he's living on borrowed time.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but they have got previous from when he was blackburn boss and used to send his teams out to *kick lumps out of the gooners*.




aahh (((((((((gooners)))))))))))


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2009)

deadringer said:


> aahh (((((((((gooners)))))))))))



FUCK OFF

The double standards are appalling.

It a fucking crime against humanity if you dont shake hands with a cunt, but to instruct your players to assault the players of the opposition team and potentially ruin their careers is ok(???)

Cunts....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

deadringer said:


> aahh (((((((((gooners)))))))))))


depends whether you want to watch a game of skill or strength really. i prefer watching a team at least trying to play some decent football.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> FUCK OFF
> 
> The double standards are appalling.
> 
> ...



its a game, the shaking of hands after a game is sportsmanship. ITS WHAT SPORT IS ABOUT


----------



## tarannau (Dec 4, 2009)

Like pish it is. I'm yet to see anyone pay money to see the World Handshaking Championship. Much professional sport these days is tarnished by blatant gamesmanship and a win at all costs mentality, not alleviated by a unconvincing and cheesy shake of hands at the end


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Like pish it is. I'm yet to see anyone pay money to see the World Handshaking Championship. Much professional sport these days is tarnished by blatant gamesmanship and a win at all costs mentality, not alleviated by a unconvincing and cheesy shake of hands at the end



Ok fair play to you and to what the SKY sports era is doing to the game. 

However, I was always taught and my understanding/viewpoint is that after whatever goes on on the pitch has happened and the game ended you shake hands. Its gentlemanly/professional/sportmanslike and dignified.

Storming off like a spoilt child isn't and IMO its pretty indefensible.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Like pish it is. I'm yet to see anyone pay money to see the World Handshaking Championship. Much professional sport these days is tarnished by blatant gamesmanship and a win at all costs mentality, not alleviated by a unconvincing and cheesy shake of hands at the end



fucking hell, that's so Thatcherite its unreal.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 4, 2009)

Nah, I think it's just truthful really. I come from a background of contact sports, where you do generally knock 7 bells out of each other and then shake and make up afterwards, before drinking yourself silly.

However I'm not going to pretend the whole rigmarole is particularly sincere, particularly in games where players have been wholely unsportsmanlike and snide throughout. It's easier to let bygones be bygones when you've had a good chance to spont the opponent on the field of play


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> its a game, the shaking of hands after a game is sportsmanship. ITS WHAT SPORT IS ABOUT



Not when it comes to borderline assault and support of one of your stamping players it's not.

Sportsmanship should apply during the game too.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> its a game, the shaking of hands after a game is sportsmanship. ITS WHAT SPORT IS ABOUT



But it's not a game once it's professional, which is why all that Fair Play bollocks falls apart.. it's about diving, handling the ball, and then commentators saying the pro game is the same as the amateur and should set the standard. And that's their reason for not having video replays (which would cut a lot of the crap out).

At amateur level, someone storms off every week. There's always one..


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Sportsmanship should apply during the game too.



I couldn't agree more. During and after, but at least after


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> At amateur level, someone storms off every week. There's always one..



Usually a cock


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I couldn't agree more. During and after, but at least after



If you play and act without sportmanship during the game then kicking off about a handshake is utter hypocrisy.

I'd have chinned the cunt.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> If you play and act without sportmanship during the game then kicking off about a handshake is utter hypocrisy.
> 
> I'd have chinned the cunt.




IMO what goes on during the game ends when the game does.

Each to there own and all that


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> IMO what goes on during the game ends when the game does.
> 
> Each to there own and all that



Nope, if apparently Hughes made an offensive remake during the game to AW.

The man doest deserve curtsy (ceremonial or not)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm with Wenger on this one.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks like we really are running on empty here. Wenger's decided to start with no recognised striker.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Diamond said:


> It looks like we really are running on empty here. Wenger's decided to start with no recognised striker.



Eduardo's out injured.
Think Arsharvin is upfront.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice goal 1-0.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Unreal should have been 2.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta love jeff stellings reaction just then after that goal/missed chance.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 5, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm with Wenger on this one.



It is his 500th match today & he said he has shaken hands afterwards in 497 of his previous 499. Not a bad record & if you think someone's a cunt why shake their hand?

He could have gone for swine flu excuse.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Arshavin is buzzing,brilliant.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Arsenal should be out of sight,three/four nil.

Stoke only threatening with throw ins

Points still up for grabs.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

MrSki said:


> *It is his 500th match today & he said he has shaken hands afterwards in 497 of his previous 499.* Not a bad record & if you think someone's a cunt why shake their hand?
> 
> He could have gone for swine flu excuse.



Yup,not even a storm in a teacup.
Amateur mind games attempt from Hughes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yup,not even a storm in a teacup.
> Amateur mind games attempt from Hughes.



I laughed when hughes sarcastically waved to wenger when he had his back turned though!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I laughed when hughes sarcastically waved to wenger when he had his back turned though!



So did i


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Vela on for Rosicky.
(Think he will score.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Another injury - Eboue,he has had a good game.
(Ramsey on.)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Fuckin hell you guys are gonna be in trouble once the african nations cup comes around, aswell as all these injuries.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 5, 2009)

Shame there is no youth team.

Some will just have to grow up sooner than planned.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG should have scored again.


Live stream ;

http://www.anaimgr.tv/


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Another injury - Traore,again he has played really well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> *Another injury* - Traore,again he has played really well.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



He's back on thankfully and made a good intervention.


2-0 Ramsey,done well since he came on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

lucky


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Dominant performance at times the passing was sublime.
But the points not secured until late on and it was getting edgy before the second.
Eboue and Ramsey both good.
Nasri bubbling back to his best.
Arsharvin was at times outstanding.
Fabby involved in everything.

I'm really impressed with Traore at left back given our problems in that position with injuries.

Vela played wide left and was ok but suprised he didn't play up front.

Again sometimes final ball lacking but this time very unlucky not to have scored four or five.

Very good performance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Just heard on radio 5 that real madrid are ready to bid £50m(probs euro's actually) for fabregas


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just heard on radio 5 that real madrid are ready to bid £50m(probs euro's actually) for fabregas



They can fuck off 

He is not going anywhere.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Real set to table 50 million euros Fabregas bid

(AFP) – 5 hours ago

MADRID — Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas may have dismissed it but speculation continues here that the Spaniard will sign for either Barcelona or Real Madrid next season.

According to Sports daily Marca, Real Madrid are prepared to make a 50 million euro offer for the 22-year-old Gunners playmaker whom they regard as an ideal partner for Xabi Alonso in midfield.

But the paper adds Real are in for a battle royal with Barcelona who they claim have already made contact with the Catalan-born player and his advisers.

Fabregas himself stressed last week that he was happy to stay at Arsenal.

He told The Daily Mail: "I want to continue to be part of what is happening here. Definitely.

"If not I would have left when I had the opportunity, three years ago, two years ago or last year.

"I believe in this team and I feel we can achieve things. The boss believes in us more than anyone, and I feel I am part of it. He makes me see that as well. And I don't want to fail here."


http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jWqj14ulD6ixH5NvD6gK3-9tHj8A


----------



## little_legs (Dec 5, 2009)

Missed the match today, who was the man of the match in your view?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Missed the match today, who was the man of the match in your view?



Arshavin.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 5, 2009)

"Fabregas himself stressed last week that he was happy to stay at Arsenal."

The trouble is that it is business & not sport. Will the fall in property prices from Highbury (luckily most were sold before the crunch) there is still a 'tight stings' policy. It is not just the transfer fee but wages that are taken into...

The ball is not neccarsery in his court.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

MrSki said:


> "Fabregas himself stressed last week that he was happy to stay at Arsenal."
> 
> .



No doubt his agent will think differently.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No doubt his agent will think differently.



Who's agent wouldnt?

Non story, move on trippy.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No doubt his agent will think differently.



The only thing that is likely to do is bump up the price before a move to Barca.. he's unlikely to move mid-season to a club in world cup year where he won't get as many games


----------



## MrSki (Dec 5, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The only thing that is likely to do is bump up the price before a move to Barca.. he's unlikely to move mid-season to a club in world cup year where he won't get as many games



I would have thought Champions League would be more of an issue?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2009)

The race for 3rd place hots up


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 5, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> The race for 3rd place hots up



Yup,and we have improved our chances of finishing first !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 6, 2009)

The Arsenal manager Arsène Wenger admits he is "devastated" at the news that Tomas Rosicky could be out for a month with a groin injury.

Wenger had to withdraw the Czech Republic midfielder halfway through his side's 2-0 Premier League win over Stoke yesterday. The former Borussia Dortmund midfielder spent 18 months on the sidelines before making his comeback from a series of hamstring and knee injuries against Manchester City in September.

The first impression for me is that it won't be longer than a month but it's a groin problem so we have to see the scan in 48 hours which grade it is. Grade one is 10 days but grade three is three."

Wenger went into the match with a squad ravaged by injury. William Gallas (hamstring), Emmanuel Eboué (muscle), Armand Traoré (hamstring) and Andrey Arshavin (ankle) all picked up knocks during the match while Eduardo (thigh) was a late withdrawal from the squad.

Gael Clichy (back), Abou Diaby (calf) and Nicklas Bendtner (groin) missed the win and are all doubts for next weekend's game with Liverpool while Johan Djourou (knee), Kieran Gibbs (foot) and Robin van Persie (ankle) are long-term absentees.

"We pick up more injuries than the other big teams, that is true," Wenger said. "You cannot say there is not a reason for it but we have not found it yet.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/dec/06/wenger-arsenal-rosicky-injuries-stoke


I think we get more injuries because teams know they are unlikely to be able to outpass,out play us.
But they have a chance if they "get at us."
I think Wenger knows that but is being a touch diplomatic.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 6, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The Arsenal manager Arsène Wenger admits he is "devastated" at the news that Tomas Rosicky could be out for a month with a groin injury.
> 
> Wenger had to withdraw the Czech Republic midfielder halfway through his side's 2-0 Premier League win over Stoke yesterday. The former Borussia Dortmund midfielder spent 18 months on the sidelines before making his comeback from a series of hamstring and knee injuries against Manchester City in September.
> 
> ...



Stoke were not overtly physical yesterday. I'm sick of hearing Wenger winge. Why doesn't he just enjoy the fact that he has so many great players to pick from. Arshavin is class & tore us apart yesterday. S
 Shite stadium mind, more like a theatre, deathly quiet !!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 6, 2009)

Bomber said:


> *Stoke were not overtly physical yesterday.* I'm sick of hearing Wenger winge. Why doesn't he just enjoy the fact that he has so many great players to pick from. Arshavin is class & tore us apart yesterday. S
> Shite stadium mind, more like a theatre, deathly quiet !!



Yep,agreed.
No complaints from me about how Stoke went about their play yesterday.
(Or from Wenger for that matter as far as i'm aware.It's just a general point i raise as our injury crisis gets deeper.)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you Tim Howard ,Lampard yesterday,Defoe today getting their practice in early for the world cup


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 7, 2009)

Once AA gets used to that position he'll be a killer. Lets hope that's soon. His first touch was woeful at times, but and to his credit, he had the Stoke defence in his pocket with his movement and positioning.

Awesome player.

A clean sheet was our greatest acheivement over the weekend...imo.....


----------



## Diamond (Dec 9, 2009)

Tom Cruise ftw.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 9, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Tom Cruise ftw.



_"There's only one Tom Cruise..."_


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

So,in light of our injury probs and the fact that its a dead rubber game will Wenger field our under 10s tonight? expect a load of "who the fuck is he?" when they play in Greece.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 9, 2009)

We should see Wilshere, Eastmond et al so I'm really looking forward to tonight's game.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

(Tom Cruise.)

Olympiacos can still qualify.
Should be a hot house atmosphere for tonights match.
Maybe a baptism of fire for Cruise and Kyle Bartley.
Looking forward to it.


(Kyle Bartley.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow,it's the youngest lineup in the history of the Champions League.
Good luck lads !

(Fancy a punt (£1) on Bartley first goalscorer @ 66/1.)

(And Ramsey for the same @ 20/1.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Song and Ramsey bossing midfield.
Both fullbacks,Cruise and Gilbert have done ok.
Walcott has made two good runs.
Merida tracks back really well,working his socks off !

No real chances for either team.

Olympiacos are poor and should not be in the last 16.
(And their fans have booed them off.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe Gilbert and Bartley at fault for that goal but well taken.

Vela should have equalised.
Walcott's first touch is poor.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

We need Tom Cruise to summon up his power  of Scientology to help us out


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Brilliant ball from Ramsey to Walcott (unlucky.)
Should have had the header on target though !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Walcott (right ankle.) Grrrrrrr.

Deserved at least a point against a poor team playing at home that only marginally improved after results elsewhere went their way.

Song,Ramsey and Merida,probably in that order,stood out for me as Arsenal's best players.

Disappointed with Walcott and Vela,they are better than that.

Bit of a lame game.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

i thought the young boys did well - only a goal in it. But Vela should have scored twice.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

What with Van Persie out, Vela's not exactly stepping up to the plate is he?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought Walcott was massively disappointing.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Are we completely useless without Van Persie then? since he's been out, we've been lacking competence.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

from a neutral's point of view, i thought you did everything right but lacked firepower in front of goal. i'd really like arsenal to run moan utd and chelski close in the title race and vela/walcott are gonna need to be scoring to do that.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Are we completely useless without Van Persie then? since he's been out, we've been lacking competence.


Lacking a decent goalscorer tbh,says it all when we're desperate for Bentner to return from injury.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 9, 2009)

Good performance considering the experience in the squad. But sadly that's exactly what you need at this level. There were very few killer passes and they passed so much that by the time they were near goal the defence had them completely locked down.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> from a neutral's point of view, i thought you did everything right but lacked firepower in front of goal. i'd really like arsenal to run moan utd and chelski close in the title race and vela/walcott are gonna need to be scoring to do that.



Where is iRobot, he'll have a view on this. I am not too happy with the loss to Man City and now to Olympiakos


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Lacking a decent goalscorer tbh...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh goody,looks like Torres will be back for the scousers against us on Sun,what we'd give for someone like him now


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



Ok... now you have wounded me. I suppose there is more than one way to skin a cat, but we are not going back to our Togolese ex-son.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Are we completely useless without Van Persie then? since he's been out, we've been lacking competence.




No.
We bossed this game with a bunch of reserves.
Any team would struggle without RVP.
(It's also a confidence thing,i was gutted to learn he was out for the rest of the season,it will ripple through the dressing room.)
I think we have been very competent since he has been out.
However,there is no punch up front at the moment.

Eduardo and Bendtner needs to step up when injury free.

Arshavin and Walcott upfront appeal to me.

Vela is undoubted quality and if he gets a goal he could go on a scoring spree.(But still very young.)

I think we need a January signing upfront but i would rather we did not pay £20 million plus for a player mid season that cannot play for us in the Champions League.

I think it's all still good....keep the faith !


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


>


Not much point in keeping a player who was angling for a lucrative move and was'nt exactly winning any popularity contests in the dressing room,Wenger shoulda bought a replacement though considering Van Persie's habit of getting injured a lot


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

As for Adebayor,he did not want to play for us.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Not much point in keeping a player who was angling for a lucrative move and was'nt exactly winning any popularity contests in the dressing room,*Wenger shoulda bought a replacement though considering Van Persie's habit of getting injured a lot*



Agreed,we all know he is injury prone.
This injury is devastating,given it's length but who could we have bought ?

Arshavin upfront......keep the faith !


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's also a confidence thing ........
> 
> ........Vela is undoubted quality and if he gets a goal he could go on a scoring spree.(But still very young.)
> 
> ...



Agree about the confidence issue. Can't see Bendtner/Eduardo commanding the spirit of the dressing room. And yes, would be nice to get someone in January who can score goals or just frighten people in the center.  

Keeping the faith as you have recommended, although (sorry for reiteration here) not sure how we'll do against West Ham in the FA cup.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Ok... now you have wounded me. I suppose there is more than one way to skin a cat, but we are not going back to our Togolese ex-son.


sorry little legs   just making the point that football is always like that


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Agree about the confidence issue. Can't see Bendtner/Eduardo commanding the spirit of the dressing room. And yes, would be nice to get someone in January who can score goals or just frighten people in the center.
> 
> Keeping the faith as you have recommended, although (sorry for reiteration here)* not sure how we'll do against West Ham in the FA cup.*



A 3-1 win will settle your nerves 

(Ummm,maybe not the best time to tell you i have yet to register a correct score prediction this season.)


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> sorry little legs   just making the point that football is always like that



Accepted  ........... Cuivis dolori remedium est patientia.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> A 3-1 win will settle your nerves
> 
> (Ummm,maybe not the best time to tell you i have yet to register a correct score prediction this season.)



i'll take anything over train wreck. say... on this forum, do you make the most wrong predictions person do the pole dance at the of the season? just messing with you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

little_legs said:


> i'll take anything over train wreck. say... on this forum, do you make the most wrong predictions person do the pole dance at the of the season? just messing with you.



People tend not to predict but i have a punt at it.
Just adds a bit of spice !

I could coin it in with people paying me not to pole dance !


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> People tend not to predict but i have a punt at it.
> Just adds a bit of spice !
> 
> I could coin it in with peole paying me not to pole dance !



no, no, predictions (right or wrong) is all good.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

editor said:


> I thought Walcott was massively disappointing.



His first touch was poor all evening but he did have a couple of chances,one on target,one deflected and he made a few good runs.

More worryingly,when he had the ball and a moment,he lacked decisiveness,confidence and delivery was lacking.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

On a group matter.

Great header from the Liege Keeper to put them into the Europa league thing.


(I take myself away to FIFA10,online,to try and "do" someone,still lookiing for my first ranked win.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 10, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> We need Tom Cruise to summon up his power  of Scientology to help us out



No Ginger,if i may call you Ginger.

What we need is a bit of Travolta.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2009)

The Greeks gave vast amount of respect to a very young side, played as if they were the visiting team. Ten men behind the ball most of the game.

Overall (apart from the result) I think the kids done well. Ramsey, gets better and better...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> His first touch was poor all evening but he did have a couple of chances,one on target,one deflected and he made a few good runs.
> 
> More worryingly,when he had the ball and a moment,he lacked decisiveness,confidence and delivery was lacking.



He has played very little football this season though. Here is hoping he finds his confidence again soon.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

Walcott should have stuck to athletics, his decision making makes Nani look like Scholes and he can trap a ball further than most players can shoot.

In all seriousness though he is looking more and more like a more direct Shaun Wright Philips.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> He has played very little football this season though. Here is hoping he finds his confidence again soon.


Yeah he dos'nt want to miss the boat for S.Africa next year


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Walcott should have stuck to athletics, his decision making makes Nani look like Scholes and he can trap a ball further than most players can shoot.
> 
> In all seriousness though he is looking more and more like a more direct Shaun Wright Philips.



TW is far from the finished article. He needs a relativly injury free season and lots of games before we can write him off.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 10, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah he dos'nt want to miss the boat for S.Africa next year



If he does go to the world cup next year lets hope he's not baggage like he was last time.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2009)

chieftain said:


> If he does go to the world cup next year lets hope he's not baggage like he was last time.



Not his fault Sven didnt have the balls to put him on when Owen got injured.

Cant blame Theo, if your country calls you up, who's going to say no?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...649/Footy-ace-signs-up-to-pen-kids-books.html
Needs summit to pass the time when hes out injured I suppose


----------



## chieftain (Dec 10, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Not his fault Sven didnt have the balls to put him on when Owen got injured.
> 
> Cant blame Theo, if your country calls you up, who's going to say no?



Not blaming him, I think he's potentially a good player. If he improves inline with his potential he'll be a great England player.

Sven should have taken a proven striker and used him! (Sven is/was a twat!)


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Not blaming him, I think he's potentially a good player. If he improves inline with his potential he'll be a great England player.
> 
> Sven should have taken a proven striker and used him! (Sven is/was a twat!)



Totally agree, with both points (I must be mellowing....)


----------



## Diamond (Dec 13, 2009)

Not a great game at the moment.

It's funny to hear Craig Burley making excuses for a shot of Alonso yawning in the stands.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 13, 2009)

FFS 

What the fuck was Almunia doing?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 13, 2009)

That was very lucky indeed.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That was very lucky indeed.



And that wasnt.  Great finish.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice one arsenhole!


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2009)

1-2 down, at home, with two defensive midfielders on.  

Who would be surprised if Rafa doesnt bring Aquilani on?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 13, 2009)

Great goal. It's all getting a bit narky now.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 13, 2009)

possession possession


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 13, 2009)

yay!!!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 13, 2009)

Apart from that Arshavin goal, the standard of play wasn't brilliant.

But as a whole, the weekend could hardly have been better for us.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2009)

Redknapp jr. reaches new heights of inanity during the post-match chat, on the one hand claiming Reina is the best keeper in the world, on the other bemoaning the effect on the team of the sale of Fernando Alonso.

Also St.John looked and sounded like he was at a wake.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 13, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Apart from that Arshavin goal, the standard of play wasn't brilliant.
> 
> But as a whole, the weekend could hardly have been better for us.



We're not allowed to win ugly, even though everyone says we need to win ugly.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah.... so nice to be able to dream about the title again just for one weekend.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 13, 2009)

Which players are we going to lose to the African Cup? Would love to have a good run and win Aston Villa game on Dec. 27. Come on, Arsenal!


----------



## aylee (Dec 13, 2009)

agricola said:


> Also St.John looked and sounded like he was at a wake.



He was.  He was mourning the death of Liverpool's lingering hopes of qualifying for the Champions' League next year.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 13, 2009)

andrei arshavin oh ah!
i want aknowowow how you scored that goal


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeez for all our shortcommings this season,the scousers really are in the fuckin brown stuff,still nice to reclaim 3rd spot ,Almoney flaps more than a pigeon


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2009)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/13122009/2/screaming-wenger-frightens-life-arsenal.html
Screaming Wenger


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/13122009/2/screaming-wenger-frightens-life-arsenal.html
> Screaming Wenger


----------



## hektik (Dec 14, 2009)

Great  result, great weekend.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2009)

A cliche I know, but that was a classic game of two halves.

Lets just hope that whatever Wenger said at half time sticks, the first half performance was unacceptable.

Apparently (from MOTD) it's been six years since Liverpool have given away a one nil lead at home. The last time was in 2003 against us...

AA looks like a proper leader on the pitch, I keep eulogising him, but his presence alone makes a difference. The geezers a winner, lets hope it starts to rub off on the rest of the team.

Anyhow, what a great weekend eh?...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2009)

Burnley away Wed night,maybe Wenger should scream at the team before kickoff


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a great afternoon at Anfield yesterday - about three seats away from the Scousers - brilliant. And to grind out a result when we didn't play that well is good news. But first half (and a few second half) what was Almunia doing - his kicking was shockingly bad - must have given the ball straight to Liverpool on about 6 ocassions! Looking forward now to my first visit to Turf Moor on Wednesday!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 14, 2009)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> I had a great afternoon at Anfield yesterday - about three seats away from the Scousers - brilliant. And to grind out a result when we didn't play that well is good news. But first half (and a few second half) what was Almunia doing - his kicking was shockingly bad - must have given the ball straight to Liverpool on about 6 ocassions! Looking forward now to my first visit to Turf Moor on Wednesday!



Lucky man. I've managed to land a ticket to the sort-of-boxing-day game against Villa on the 27th. It should be a corker.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Diamond (Dec 16, 2009)

That's brilliant.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


>




Topdraw Gingerman.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Versus Burnley.

Live stream ; 

http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html


----------



## pboi (Dec 16, 2009)

Sopcast 74719


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Get in 0-1 Fabby.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 16, 2009)

1-1


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Vermaelen is having a nightmare of a match.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Versus Burnley.
> 
> Live stream ;
> 
> http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html



and a bloody good one too.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Really angry.
Lucky not to be one down early on.
Pretty much gifted a goal and then a ten minute spell when we could have scored another two or three,Arshavin unluckly not to score for the third match running.
Other than that,it's poor from the Arsenal.
The Back four,other than Gallas,need a WAKE UP CALL.
(I know Silvestre is fourth choice left back but so do Burnley !)

And fair play to Burnley,they are a team that try to play football.
(And difficult to beat at home....but if we were playing decent it would be over.)

At least they choose not to opt out before the kick off by fielding a weak team.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> and a bloody good one too.



It is indeed !
I have yet to sort myself out with Sopcast.
I'm still learning about live streams and finding better ones all the time.

(A poor stream can make you want to lose the will to watch.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Take Walcott off please.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Gosh,wish granted.
(I'm not going to slate Walcott only three starts.)

Only decent Arsenal player on the pitch is Song.

Burnley are winning this football wise.

Have not been this angry with the Arsenal in a long while.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 16, 2009)

lucky not to give a penalty there


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Unlucky Burnley.

Fortunate to take a point from that.

I want to know what happened,what was going on with the back four and Almunia.
Accusing eyes,pointing fingers and "what the fuck" expressions.
Really worrying.

Fabby bossed it first half and badly missed in the second.
Not enough from Nasri.
Arshavin anonymous in the second half,granted he was pushed out wide after Eduardo came on but.............

Very angry at that performance,they don't fancy it on a cold,wet wednesday,up North.

Not good enough.

Song best player,and welcome back Diaby.

Worst perfomance of the season.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 16, 2009)

cynical view, i know, but i am not surprised we could only manage a draw. arsenal can't play burnleys, wigans, birminghams, west hams of this world. they only turn up for top 4 teams.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

little_legs said:


> cynical view, i know, but i am not surprised we could only manage a draw. arsenal can't play burnleys, wigans, birminghams, west hams of this world. they only turn up for top 4 teams.



Disagree,tell it to the Wolves team we smashed 4-1,not the Wolves reserves that showed up at Old Trafford last night.

(And we beat Wigan 4-0 and Birmingham 3-1.)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

And blackburn 6-2(i think)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And blackburn 6-2(i think)



Yup,and Everton 6-1 but neither of those two teams were in LittleLegs quote,so i had to leave them out but thankyou for opening the door


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yup,and Everton 6-1 but neither of those two teams were in LittleLegs quote,so i had to leave them out but thankyou for opening the door



Oh true,lol, no probs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Arsenal you gits !!!! Ruined a £150 accumulator for me, could have really have done with that coming up to Christmas


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Arsenal you gits !!!! Ruined a £150 accumulator for me, could have really have done with that coming up to Christmas



This is why i don't bet that often....how much did you bet?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This is why i don't bet that often....how much did you bet?



I need to reload my account with 365.
I don't seem to be able to play with what is left of their promo money unless i "recycle".
Not really a gambler and as you may have seen i tend to go for outrageous correct score predictions.

Yeah Raver,fess up.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2009)

Would've accepted 4 points away to the Scousers and Burnley this time last week ago so a draw was'nt the worst result tonight,3 points at home to Hull on Sat is a must though.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yup,and Everton 6-1 but neither of those two teams were in LittleLegs quote,so i had to leave them out but thankyou for opening the door



Ok, point taken, i am not worried about the goal differences, they don't mean much. at this point, all i want is 3 points from each game against mediocre teams!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Would've accepted 4 points away to the Scousers and Burnley this time last week ago so a draw was'nt the worst result tonight,3 points at home to Hull on Sat is a must though.



Putting it the way you have has a least taken the edge off my anger.
However,two poor performances in a row is worrying.
(And Liverpool are likely to struggle for the rest of this season.)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

Seems you guys are missing van persie badly!(in terms of performances atleast)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Seems you guys are missing van persie badly!(in terms of performances atleast)



Yep,it is like last year when Eduardo had his leg smashed.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,it is like last year when Eduardo had his leg smashed.



Hes been poor over the last few games,wonder if what happened to him at Birmingham last year is still playing on his mind?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 16, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Arsenal you gits !!!! Ruined a £150 accumulator for me, could have really have done with that coming up to Christmas



Only a £2 accy from games last night and this evening. Needed Liverpool, Chelsea, Lyon and Arsenal to win tonight to give me just over £150.

They all obliged apart from Arsenal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Hes been poor over the last few games,wonder if what happened to him at Birmingham last year is still playing on his mind?



For sure,he is not the same player.
Occasional glimpses but that is all.
(And the "diving" trial has not helped.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 16, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Only a £2 accy from games last night and this evening. Needed Liverpool, Chelsea, Lyon and Arsenal to win tonight to give me just over £150.
> 
> They all obliged apart from Arsenal.



Clever bet,unlucky.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 17, 2009)

That was pants wasnt it? Still at least Burnley showed us how to play football at home. They were excellent as were we, for the first fifteen min's. 

Not losing last nights game is the only silver lining I can find. Hull should be interesting/hairy..


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=58868&part=sports

links for today


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

Eduardo starts. Jay Emanuel Thomas on the bench. It'd be good if he manages to get on. He's a big unit.


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

recommend the 700kbs Veetle link. US coverage, with Warren Barton with a stick up his ass.


also showing the goals from today


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2009)

Need to grab all 3 points today what with the Spuds and Villa winning.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm on this stream ;
http://www.tvoo.net/ch2.html

Come on boys we need a good performance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Got this on tv, should be a good game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

fight! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2009)

Let me guess - was a certain Irish winger involved in it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

bollocks i missed the goal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Hull players going for nasri as the players walk off


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

Denilson's having a really good season. Scored a few now.


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

really dont like that Hunt fella


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> bollocks i missed the goal



It was delightful Denilson.

Hull are being a bit naughty.

Good match,better performance from Arsenal.
We really need that goal.

It's going to be a good second half.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It was delightful Denilson.
> 
> Hull are being a bit naughty.
> 
> ...



I saw the replay, just annoyed i went out the room for a second thinking nothing was gonna happen,lol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

oh dear, hull penalty!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

ahaaha, worst penalty ive ever seen, and the rebound to!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor ref decision.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

Justice !


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

lolHunt


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

great pass n move goal for 2-0!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

Brilliant,so impressed with Diaby this match.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

A quintessential Arsenal goal.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

Welsh wizard coming on. Should be interesting...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

ooh switch over just in time for the 3rd goal


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 19, 2009)

That was a cracking match,played at such a pace.
(90 mins that few by.)

Fantastic performance,just what was needed.
Three beautiful goals.
Three valuable ponts.

Nasri and Silvestre were good.
Song and Diaby were outstanding.

I'm happy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was great, first half certainly wasn't anyway. Good win though.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 19, 2009)

Word of praise for Diaby. He really seems to have cut out his awful passes to the opposition. Looks like he still has that goal scoring threat too. Very nice for my blood pressure.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Verses Aston Villa.
Looking forward to this,expect it to be a tough match.
(Bit scared of John Carew.)

I'm going for a 3-1 Arsenal win. (12/1.)

Arsenal 8/11,Draw 13/5,Aston Villa 4/1 (Bit generous.)

Today,i will take three points regardless of the performance.
(But it would be nice to play them off the park as well.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2009)

2-0 to the arse


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Carew not in start line up.Heskey starts.
Traore back for Arsenal,Fabby does not make it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Live stream ; 
http://www.footv.net/myp2p


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Lively start from Arsenal.
This stream is better ;
http://footvip.blogspot.com/2001/01/channel1-footvip.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Good first half.
Both teams with chances in first 20 mins.
Arsenal dominant in the last 25 mins.
Villa look tired and holding on.

If we can get ahead we can win comfortably.

Song is involved in everything.

Nil - nil.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Fabby on for Denilson. (56mins.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

We could have scored three in the last few mins since Fabby came on.
He could have had two.

Heskey off for Carew.

Walcott has just come on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

FUCKING GET IN THERE !!!!!
1-0 
Brilliant Fabby.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

2-0 Fabby again.
Has been outstanding since he came on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Fabby subbed 
After an outstanding cameo performance.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2009)

Fabregas is a bit bloody good isn't he?!??!

Top 9 in the table are really getting bunched up, this is the 'projected' table with Arsenal at 2-0. 

1 Chelsea       42 
2 Arsenal       38 
3 Man Utd      37 
4 Aston Villa   35 
5 Tottenham  34 
6 Man City     32 
7 Liverpool     30 
8 Birmingham  29 
9 Fulham        27 


Come on Hull


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fabregas is a bit bloody good isn't he?!??!



Only on the pitch for 30 mins but gets my man of the match.

3-0 delightful Diaby.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> 3-0 delightful Diaby.



Few weeks ago I was (stupidly saying) this is a two horse race (MUFC vs CFC) but after a couple of wobbles the points and GD are really tight. Season is getting better and better


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Few weeks ago I was (stupidly saying) this is a two horse race (MUFC vs CFC) but after a couple of wobbles the points and GD are really tight. *Season is getting better and better *



It's getting a bit tasty.

Loved the way Song and Diaby combined.
Back four very good.(Well played Traore.)

Arshavin,Nasri and Eduardo good.

They were all good but Fabby was OUTSTANDING.

Three points,second place.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2009)

Bloody good win that , Fabregas limped off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2009)

i really hope captain fantastic hasn't done himself bad with the 2nd goal. win the game in hand and its only a point off chavski. and they're awful atm. pity utd won.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 27, 2009)

good performance against a very decent side indeed, one not that far off us in terms of sheeer ability, and ahead of us in terms of grit and aggression


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i really hope captain fantastic hasn't done himself bad with the 2nd goal. win the game in hand and its only a point off chavski. and they're awful atm. pity utd won.



i am worried about fabregas' hamstring problem being back. plus a few of our players be will off to the African Cup. i presume Alex Song is one of them. i am wondering if the African nations will be taking the cup seriously this year, given that the cup is only 6 months before the World Cup,and all African stars are playing rigorous leagues in Europe, do they want to tire before the WC?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2009)

little_legs said:


> i am worried about fabregas' hamstring problem being back. plus a few of our players will off to the African Cup. i presume Alex Song is one of them. i am wondering if the African nations will be taking the cup seriously this year, given that the cup is only 6 months before the World Cup,and all African stars our playing rigorous leagues in Europe, do they want to get tire before the WC?


on the radio earlier on, they said we're only losing 2 players, song and eboue iirc. fab's hamstring is the bigger worry tbf.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> on the radio earlier on, they said we're only losing 2 players, song and eboue iirc. fab's hamstring is the bigger worry tbf.



january would have been a good time to play chelsea and ruffle them a bit. go Arsenal!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

little_legs said:


> i am worried about fabregas' hamstring problem being back. plus a few of our players be will off to the African Cup. i presume Alex Song is one of them. i am wondering if the African nations will be taking the cup seriously this year, given that the cup is only 6 months before the World Cup,and all African stars our playing rigorous leagues in Europe, do they want to get tire before the WC?



Eboue and Song,regarding the African Cup Of Nations.
For me Song is our best player this season and will be missed but Diaby can also play that role and is playing really well.

It is a fantastic tournament and i'm really looking forward to it.
(Everyone involved will take it seriously and so they should.)

With regards to Fabregas,i think Wenger knows it's not a problem.
He was smiling so broadly as he was asked that question,post match.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Eboue and Song,regarding the African Cup Of Nations.
> For me Song is our best player this season and will be missed but Diaby can also play that role and is playing really well.
> 
> It is a fantastic tournament and i'm really looking forward to it.
> ...



i do hope you are right about fabregas' hamsting not being a problem. i am a bit of a dufus (i do try keep that to the minimum), so the comment on the african cup was unjust. 

avram grant on wed 30th....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 27, 2009)

little_legs said:


> i do hope you are right about fabregas' hamsting not being a problem. i am a bit of a dufus (i do try keep that to the minimum), so the comment on the african cup was unjust.
> 
> *avram grant on wed 30th.*...



Yep,away to Portsmouth at the end of the year.(Dec 30th.)
(Won't be easy.)

Start the New Year away to West Ham in the FA Cup.(Jan 3rd.)
(And it's on ITV1  )


----------



## little_legs (Dec 27, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,away to Portsmouth to end the year.(Dec 30th.) (Won't be easy.)
> 
> Start the New Year away to West Ham in the FA Cup.(Jan 3rd.)
> (And it's on ITV1  )



Agree about Portsmouth, especially if they are looking to dispatch the Algerian pair to the African Cup, they'll be looking to unleash some fierce action before they depart.


----------



## hektik (Dec 28, 2009)

It was a great performance in the 2nd half from the whole team, but especially from cesc - who is so important to us, so I hope that everyones optimism on this thread is borne out - we have dropped points since losing van persie, and we will definitely lose more if fabregas is out for any length of time. 

the same also applies to song, who fulfils a very important role in the team, and i think that we would probably have lost today without him making a nuisance of himself...as much as diaby has improved, he doesn't have the stamina to cover the ground that song does.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2009)

That was a fantastic game to watch today.

Villa are a tremendously good team and if someone is to be dislodged from the top four I would bet they would take the place rather than City or Spurs. They are so organised, committed and compact.

For me, the man of the match today by a long shot was Vermaelen. Sure, Fabregas came on and turned the match around but it was the aggressive bastard platform that Vermaelen provided which made that possible.

Seeing him in the flesh is impressive and terrifying. The way that he locks on to an opponent, identifies the danger and then charges straight at them is hair raising. He is by far and away the most impressive and intimidating centre half that I have ever seen play.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 28, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That was a fantastic game to watch today.
> 
> Villa are a tremendously good team and if someone is to be dislodged from the top four I would bet they would take the place rather than City or Spurs. They are so organised, committed and compact.
> 
> ...



I thought the whole back four were outstanding.
Traore stood out for me because he was busy all match and just back from an injury.
Played that cross pitch ball to Walcott who put Fabby through for the second.
They tested him,as you would expect,and he was met it.
But i take your point about Vermaelen.

Signing of the pre season without doubt.
(And the partnership with Gallas........... )


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That was a fantastic game to watch today.
> 
> Villa are a tremendously good team and if someone is to be dislodged from the top four I would bet they would take the place rather than City or Spurs. They are so organised, committed and compact.
> 
> ...





Sesquipedalian said:


> I thought the whole back four were outstanding.
> Traore stood out for me because he was busy all match and just back from an injury.
> Played that cross pitch ball to Walcott who put Fabby through for the second.
> They tested him,as you would expect,and he was met it.
> ...



Agree with both of you. Two consecutive clean sheets is very good news. Traore was pretty anonomous in the first half, was surprised Wenger chose him for such an important game after injury. His second half performance showed me why, he came alive and that cross field ball to TW was sublime. And a mention for Diaby, he's getting back to what he was before he broke his ankle, he and Song ruled the centre.

If yesterdays game proved anything, it was that Fab is now offically world class..

(I know some non Gooner posters that doubted it in the past)


----------



## bigbry (Dec 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Eboue and Song,regarding the African Cup Of Nations.
> For me *Song is our best player this season *and will be missed but Diaby can also play that role and is playing really well..



At least someone is seeing what I am. Hope Wenger doesn't do a Flamini with him and let him get out of contract/feel 'unloved'.  The 'essential' players (Fabregas, Song, Vermaelen, etc) *must* be retained even if it means stretching the pay scale.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

How does Wenger do it?

Lets Toure go to City, gets Vermaelen in.  A lot of people expected that to go badly for Arsenal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> *How does Wenger do it?*
> 
> Lets Toure go to City, gets Vermaelen in.  A lot of people expected that to go badly for Arsenal.



He is a genius !

Let's not forget Adebayor,look at the trouble he is causing in the City dressing room.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 29, 2009)

Best used car salesman around. No buy from Wenger has ever turned out well.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is a genius !
> 
> Let's not forget Adebayor,look at the trouble he is causing in the City dressing room.



Not my own idea (heard it on a Gooner podcast) but I recon Wenger would make a spectacular secondhand car salesman....

Yup about Addy...Just cant keep his mouth shut...Shame that dick they just sacked isnt there to see Addy suck the drive out of his players.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Best used car salesman around. No buy from Wenger has ever turned out well.


Henry has'nt done too badly and Viera did well at Inter, only 2 I can think atm,getting £14 million for Touré beginning to look like a stroke of genius


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 30, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Best used car salesman around. No buy from Wenger has ever turned out well.





iROBOT said:


> Not my own idea (heard it on a Gooner podcast) but I recon Wenger would make a spectacular secondhand car salesman....
> 
> Yup about Addy...Just cant keep his mouth shut...Shame that dick they just sacked isnt there to see Addy suck the drive out of his players.





Gingerman said:


> Henry has'nt done too badly and Viera did well at Inter, only 2 I can think atm,getting £14 million for Touré beginning to look like a stroke of genius



 Looks like I've inadvertently plagarised Discordia...


I got that gag from a Podcast by Alan Davies (and others) called "it's up for grabs now" The "21st December 2009 Is Phil Brown white?" recording.

Rss here...*feed://podcast.playbackmedia.co.uk/arsenal.xml*

Seriously funny stuff, highly recommended.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Probable teams: Portsmouth (4-5-1): Begovic; Finnan, Kaboul, Ben Haim, Hreidarsson; Boateng, Yebda, Brown, Mullins, Belhadj; Piquionne. 
Subs from: Ashdown, Niemi, Wilson, Dindane, Kanu, Webber, Williamson, Mokoena, Hughes, Basinas, Diop, Utaka.

Arsenal (4-3-3): Almunia; Sagna, Gallas, Vermaelen, Traoré; Ramsey, Song, Diaby; Walcott, Arshavin, Nasri. 
Subs from: Fabianski, Silvestre, Eboué, Senderos, Rosicky, Mérida, Vela, Eduardo, Wilshere, Emmanuel-Thomas.


Fabregas is out for three weeks.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/dec/29/cesc-fabregas-arsenal-injury


----------



## Balbi (Dec 30, 2009)

You're going to MINCE us.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

I get the feeling this is gonna be a (((Portsmouth))) sort of day.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not overly confident tonight.
Think it willl be a tough,close match.

Predicting 2-0 to The Arsenal.(Hopefully.)

(Although 2-2 is nagging at me.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Live stream ;
http://nutjobtvfootball.tk/


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Live stream ;
> http://nutjobtvfootball.tk/



Once again I salute you sir. 

I get what you mean about the 'potential' for a close match tonight. Portsmouth really have _bugger all_ to lose right now and that will make the mindset interesting. I just think that no matter what sort of do or die attitude they come out with Arsenal will get a goal in the first half and something like 0-2/3 will be the end result. Although when I put these things in writing then generally make me look stoopid.....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

That stream is good but buffering.
Here is another one just in case ; 
http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html


----------



## pboi (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=59559&part=sports

currently on the Veetle


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

> Now then, observants among you will have noticed that there are no Englishmen in either starting line-up at Fratton Park tonight. That, apparently, has never happened in the Premier League before. Ever.



From the BBC text page..... 

First time ever surprised me


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

We are scoring a few goals from free kicks this season.
0-1 love it,Eduardo.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Currently second on GD with a game in hand as it stands.

Poor Portsmouth, if they let their heads drop I feel the AFC will run rampant


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Get in 0-2
Just what we needed before half time.
Great build up play.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Good news but Rooney has raised the bar too


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Good performance from Arsenal.
Passing is really good.
Front three look sharp.
Again Song and Diaby are outstanding.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, you'll score a few more if that useless twat Mokoena stays on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

MUFC are now three up and the top three is looking tasty....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

World Class Ramsey goal 0-3.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 30, 2009)

is wigan going to lose 10-0 tonight?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

Belhadj has been dangerous all night.
1-3.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

How many passes was that ?
1-4,Song.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 30, 2009)

A comfortable,classy performance.
Great way to end the year/decade.

Four points off the top,with a game in hand.

I thought the Portsmouth fans were excellent tonight as they always are.
Great atmosphere at Fratton Park.
It will be a real shame if they go down.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2009)

Ramsey looking the business again, I see?


----------



## aylee (Dec 30, 2009)

Clinical performances from both the Arse and ManUre tonight.  What a goal from Ramsey.

The Sky 4 are starting to motor.  Which, for the rest of us, is very, very worrying.  Even if Liverpool sound like a Trabant fuelled by unleaded at the moment.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

British player scores wonder goal for Arsenal.

When did that last happen?



(Serious question)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyway, will you have used it all up on today and thus be nonplussed about the cup?  Or hammer us too?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> British player scores wonder goal for Arsenal.
> 
> When did that last happen?
> 
> ...



Prob' the last time AR scored... He doesnt do "tap ins"

But this one was a special (even by his high standards)...

Good way to end 2009.

.....


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 31, 2009)

A potential bannana skin fixture that turned out pretty easy in the end,got some tough fixtures comming up in the next few weeks Villa,Man U,Chelsea and Liverpool all in the space of a few weeks.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 31, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Prob' the last time AR scored... He doesnt do "tap ins"
> 
> But this one was a special (even by his high standards)...
> 
> ...




Crikey! I left the pub at 1-0. That's a bit special.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on Arsenal !

Predicting a 1-3 win.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Arsenal
Lukasz Fabianski
Bacary Sagna
William Gallas
Thomas Vermaelen
Mikael Silvestre
Fran Merida
Aaron Ramsey
Alex Song
Jack Wilshere
Carlos Vela
Eduardo

Substitutes
Vito Mannone
Armand Traore
Kerrea Gilbert
Abou Diaby
Samir Nasri
Craig Eastmond
Jay Emmanuel-Thomas


Source ; http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/3223893/first-team/west-ham-united-v-arsenal?tab=preview


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Not the best match i have ever seen.
Tight in midfield,very scrappy.

Really disappointed with West Ham.
For a team with their pedigree,playing at home,very negative.
(Almost anti football.)

Song and Ramsey probably best Arsenal players.
Gallas looks like he is having a hangover game.

It's got to get better in the second half.

And a fucking joke of a goal !


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Really disappointed with West Ham.
> For a team with their pedigree,playing at home,very negative.
> (Almost anti football.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Fucking Gallas played them onside !


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 3, 2010)

Didn't expect that did you?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

2nd upset of the day, maybe....?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2nd upset of the day, maybe....?



If it happens.
It's not really in the same league,is it ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If it happens.
> It's not really in the same league,is it ?



The maybe was just added as it hasn't finished yet. I'lld defintiely say it would still be a big upset.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

The ref needs to start booking these West Ham foulers !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

We are getting taken apart down our left hand side.

Stanislav certain to score if this keeps on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

So pleased Merida has been taken off.
He has had a nightmare.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Song and Diaby when they combine are a footballing wet dream.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Fucking get in there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

god imagine if we had Drogba


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

what a header!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> god imagine if we had Drogba



We don't need him !

Stunning header.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Hopefully he's getting his confidence back at last.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

What a difference Diaby made! I am afraid we are screwed when he goes to the African Cup. Oh! and Stanislas .... hhhhhhhhooooootttttt!!!!


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Diaby is French..................


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Hopefully he's getting his confidence back at last.



I think he had a shocking first half.
Maybe that was positional.
But he nearly had a second.

Song,Ramsey and Diaby did it for me.

I think Diaby was outstanding when he came on.
My man of the match.
But credit to Berhami and Diamanti who bossed it for 60 mins.

West Ham played better in the second half and could have finished us in the first 10 mins of that half.

That was a CUP Tie !


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Diaby is French..................



Thank God for that!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> We don't need him !
> 
> Stunning header.



course we need him, we need a target man.

too much passy passy bullshit

Velas a winger? give me strength

I miss you RVP


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> course we need him, we need a target man.
> 
> too much passy passy bullshit
> 
> ...



I don't like Vela out wide left either.
Thought he was again poor in that position but what a cross !
What a header !

But bring on the 4th Round DRAW !!!!!!!!!!!



(I love the passy,passy stuff !)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Away to Stoke.

Tough one !


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Away to Stoke.
> 
> Tough one !



Arshavin managed 2 against Stoke last time around, though it was at home (me thinks...).  I am hoping Jermaine Beckford can do the business against the Spurs.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Arshavin managed 2 against Stoke last time around, though it was at home (me thinks...).  I am hoping Jermaine Beckford can do the business against the Spurs.



On their ground it is DIFFERENT 

So much noise,credit to them.

Did you enjoy that win ?

I don't really care about Tottenham.
They are not in the same league.......Champions League  

But they do try to play football. (Coughs.)


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> On their ground it is DIFFERENT
> 
> So much noise,credit to them.
> 
> ...



It is rewarding to see Arsenal win whenever they win; 1-0 against Stoke will do nicely. Today's match against WH was pretty physical, lots of pushing and shouldering went on. 

As long as Beckford knocks Spurs out of the FA Cup, I am fine with their attempts to play football.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

little_legs said:


> It is rewarding to see Arsenal win whenever they win; *1-0 against Stoke will do nicely.* *Today's match against WH was pretty physical, lots of pushing and shouldering went on.
> *
> As long as Beckford knocks Spurs out of the FA Cup, I am fine with their attempts to play football.



Yes,they did.
It was beginning to feel like Sunderland,away.
(And i was getting hot under the collar during the first half.)

After the equaliser i had to peel myself off the ceiling.
After the winner,i am in orbit over the Moon !

0-1 away to Stoke,not a bad prediction.
(I'll take it too ! )

I think Leeds may have hot their bolt and will get hammered !
(4-0)

Got to love yah Little Legs !
You are Arsenal,that's good enough for me !

And you are right about Diaby.......he was fucking OUTSTANDING !


----------



## little_legs (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> After the winner,i am in orbit over the Moon !




Sesquipedalian, I hope you have now taken off your spacesuit and your dwellings are in one piece after all the flying you've done this afternoon.  

Go Arsenal!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8439163.stm

Silly girls


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 7, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/8441258.stm
Retirement home for ex-Arse players ,nice last big payday for big Paddy


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 8, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/8441258.stm
> Retirement home for ex-Arse players ,nice last big payday for big Paddy



Talking of which, try googling for new on Sol Campbell today


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 8, 2010)

would be great to see Sol back - good short term signing - and nice to see that Wenger thinks he feels loyal to the club!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Managed to get a ticket to the game today. I hope it goes ahead.

Should be a good un and in a way, because of the fixture chaos, will work as our game in hand against Chelsea.

Here's hoping ManU fail against Brum. I think it's more likely than not. The City defence are tighter than a gnat's arsehole atm and United looked woeful against Leeds.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=60582&part=sports

stream  likewut


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Everton unbeaten in last five games.
Expect a tough one today certainly not another 6-1.

I'm going for 3-1

Almunia captain,looks like Denilson in front of the back four,would prefer Diaby to do that role but...

Almunia,Sagna,Gallas,Vermaelen,Traore,Denilson,Ramsey,Nasri,Diaby,Arshavin,Eduardo.

Subs,Fabianski,Silvestre,Eastmond,Rosicky,Emmanual-Thomas,Merida,Vela.

Source ; 
http://www.arsenal.com/match/report/0910/pre/first-team/arsenal-v-everton?tab=preview


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Versus Eveton.
Live stream ; 
http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

nice , the Sopcast one is better though 

dont you just love the internet


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

pboi said:


> nice , the Sopcast one is better though
> 
> *dont you just love the internet*



Totally.
First season doing streams watch almost every live match.
Totally,love it.
Still need to learn Sopcast.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

its worth it when the streams are up imo. that and veetle are v good

and yes, watching every arsenal game when I cant even get Sky in my flat? priceless


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

pboi said:


> its worth it when the streams are up imo. that and veetle are v good
> 
> and yes, watching every arsenal game when I cant even get Sky in my flat? priceless



Yep i need to do Veetle as well just been lazy and lucky with streams recently.
Don't mind if they are in foreign language as long as they don't keep buffering freezing going offline.
Same here without Sky,wouldnt bother know.
Hooked laptop upto HD tv recently,brilliant stuff,all new to me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Bollocks ! 0-1
We have been flakey at the back from the start.
Song is so important.


----------



## Forum Lout (Jan 9, 2010)

Everton 1-0 up. Bet Wenger wished he never de-iced the steps now.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Bollocks ! 0-1
> We have been flakey at the back from the start.
> Song is so important.



Everton is spending way too much time in Arsenal's half


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Everton is spending way too much time in Arsenal's half



No worries, a minute ago they let you kick off again


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Get in.
Nice passing last 10 mins or so.
1-1


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Live stream ;
http://www.ag1tv.com/


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

They're gonna be knackered in the last 20. Never understood why teams press so hard, it always goes tits up when they're exhausted.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

We had a dodgy start and slowly improved.
Everton well organised and pressing the ball well.
But our passing improved,still giving the ball away too much.

I think Everton are only really dangerous when they lob a high ball into the box.
It's not anti football from Everton but it's not far short of that.

Still going with 3-1


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They're gonna be knackered in the last 20. Never understood why teams press so hard, it always goes tits up when they're exhausted.



Just thinking the same thing


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Great Rosicky on.
Run at them mate.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Neville is a cheat .


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

GRRRRRR......
Brilliant goal. 1-2


----------



## little_legs (Jan 9, 2010)

hard to believe arsenal beat everton 6 - 0 (or something like that) at the beginning of the season...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They're gonna be knackered in the last 20. Never understood why teams press so hard, it always goes tits up when they're exhausted.




because it works and means you can't play your walk it into the back of the net we are to good to shoot bullshit.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> because it works and means you can't play your walk it into the back of the net we are to good to shoot bullshit.
> 
> 
> dave



Gosh,that shows the limit of West Ham fans ambition.
From a team that used to try and play football a generation ago.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Pass that fucking one into the net !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

We do play football(well once cole is fit again anyway) but we also hussle the hell out of everyone.

The two are not mutually exclusive. Look at barca, as pretty(probabley more so) as arsenal but they all work very very hard as well. Its rare they get out hussled. You lot do all the time though.



dave


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

Yesssss fuck meeeswjasrujw


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> The two are not mutually exclusive. Look at barca, as pretty(probabley more so) as arsenal but they all work very very hard as well. Its rare they get out hussled. You lot do all the time though.



Except, like, in their last game. Do you even watch Barca?

Who was the dumbfuck commentator congratulating Cahill for putting the ball out _after_ they botch their 1 on 1 caused by Denilson going down?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah watch barca all the time. Not since mid december though.

Alll of em work very hard with the exception of imbrahimovic. Constantly moving tis great.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Considering the conditions cracking match.

Poor at the back all match.
It stems from Almunia,who had a shocker.
(I'm losing faith in him.)
Traore best of the back four.Esp when going forward.
Got turned badly once but otherwise another impressive performance.

Arshavin was missing most of the match.

Nasri caught my eye and Eduardo is improving.

Diaby my man of the match.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yeah watch barca all the time. Not since mid december though.
> 
> Alll of em work very hard *with the exception of imbrahimovic*. Constantly moving tis great.
> 
> ...


Pretty obvious you don't watch them then.

Incidentally pressing them high up the pitch is a well known weakness, just as with Arsenal.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Anywho, decent enough result considering the conditions favor Everton's game so much more.

Reeeeeally hope Wenger finds a competent keeper in the summer though.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Considering the conditions cracking match.
> 
> Poor at the back all match.
> It stems from Almunia,who had a shocker.
> ...



We'll have to soldier on with Almooney for the rest of the season,cant see Wenger buying a new goalie during Jan,no-one available anyway,we missed a trick not putting a bid in for Given last season


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> We'll have to soldier on with Almooney for the rest of the season,cant see Wenger buying a new goalie during Jan,no-one available anyway,we missed a trick not putting a bid in for Given last season



He was captain for today's match.
(Never been a fan of Keepers as captains.)

I have stood by him because i think he is a good Keeper but he needs to get with it.

Fabianski or Mannone will do for me if Almunia can't cut the mustard.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Given would've been a disaster. He's a line keeper and with the size of the Arsenal team you _need_ a keeper who collects/punches/anything.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Al Mooney was awful today. He had a shocking match. Surely Fabianski or Mannone deserve a run in the team now.

We really missed Song too.

I reckon Denilson might just about be able to do his job providing he gets his positioning and decision making absolutely spot on because he certainly doesn't have the body strength to compensate. However today he looked out of depth.

Having said that, Denilson's injury looked so serious that I wouldn't be surprised if he's out for another month now.

Let's chuck Jay Emmanuel-Thomas into the mix and see how he does.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Denilson did fine. Such an unappreciated player 

Fabianksi should be in, ya.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Denilson did fine. Such an unappreciated player
> 
> Fabianksi should be in, ya.



He got bullied in midfield quite a few times in the first half. The only player we had on the pitch who could stand up to the strength of Cahill and Feillani was Diaby. If Song had been there we would have been far better equipped to deal with them.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Diamond said:


> He got bullied in midfield quite a few times in the first half.


A little, yeah. Song is better there, don't get me wrong, just think he did fine for a filling in job. Scored too, which Song probably wouldn't do.

Still can't believe we conceded that second. Terrible


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

It was a good finish but looking at how it panned out live there were a couple of things that I noticed.

I might be being harsh but the original chance seemed to come from a mistake from Denilson. 

But, crucially, Almunia seemed to be totally in two minds as to whether to go or stay, as he was all game, and in the end did neither. Say what you like about Lehmann, I would always prefer him in that situation.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It was a good finish but looking at how it panned out live there were a couple of things that I noticed.
> 
> I might be being harsh but the original chance seemed to come from a mistake from Denilson.
> 
> But, crucially, Almunia seemed to be totally in two minds as to whether to go or stay, as he was all game, and in the end did neither. Say what you like about Lehmann, I would always prefer him in that situation.



You must have been frozen !

Like i said earlier i would have preferred Diaby in front of the back four but Denilson was ok.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You must have been frozen !
> 
> Like i said earlier i would have preferred Diaby in front of the back four but Denilson was ok.



Two pairs of socks, three jumpers, a coat, scarf, hat, gloves and sat away from the worst of it but still couldn't feel my toes at the end. I really pitied some of those poor stewards sitting by the hoardings pitchside.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't find a long highlight, what was Denilson's mistake? I'm just amazed there was 1 person back and another about halfway in their half and that was it. Seriously overcommitted.

eta: even the 1 man back was well into their half. Looks worse each time I watch it


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2010)

Lucky gooners!  

Still, your manager's interview on Radio Five after the game was good - not only was he fair about the game, he also said a lot of very reasonable things about the African Nations Cup in the aftermath of the attack on the Togo team.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 9, 2010)

Gooner cunts fucked my main accumulator up today


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I can't find a long highlight, what was Denilson's mistake? I'm just amazed there was 1 person back and another about halfway in their half and that was it. Seriously overcommitted.
> 
> eta: even the 1 man back was well into their half. Looks worse each time I watch it



I'm not sure if I'm confusing it with another situation but I think it was a question of mixing up when he should have held the ball and when he should have passed it.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Must've been another situation. I think he was actually hurt when that goal happened. Getting whacked in that weather must be so fucking painful...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 9, 2010)

can't believe you lot even discuss Almunia. It's baffling frankly that a club with the resources of Arsenal has had the worst first choice goalkeeper in the Premier League for what 3 seasons now?

(and go on, name a worse first choice goalkeeper, there isn't one)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> can't believe you lot even discuss Almunia. It's baffling frankly that a club with the resources of Arsenal has had the worst first choice goalkeeper in the Premier League for what 3 seasons now?
> 
> (and go on, name a worse first choice goalkeeper, there isn't one)


robert green.

case closed.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> can't believe you lot even discuss Almunia. It's baffling frankly that a club with the resources of Arsenal has had the worst first choice goalkeeper in the Premier League for what 3 seasons now?
> 
> (and go on, name a worse first choice goalkeeper, there isn't one)



I don't think anyone really wants Almunia. It's just a matter of who else? There aren't exactly many top class goalies for sale 

He's also frustrating in that every time you want him dropped he goes and puts in a bunch of good performances.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> robert green.


is a much much better goalkeeper than Almunia.

The difference is that Rob Green is a good goalkeeper who actually saves shots and has the occasional uncomfortable game. Almunia is a shit goalkeeper, who makes no horrendous errors, but will always be sure to concede from the one shot a game he actually has to face.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> is a much much better goalkeeper than Almunia.
> 
> The difference is that Rob Green is a good goalkeeper who actually saves shots and has the occasional uncomfortable game. Almunia is a shit goalkeeper, who makes no horrendous errors, but will always be sure to concede from the one shot a game he actually has to face.


bollocks, green is the most overrated keeper in the premiershit. 

if you want to look at the best, see joe hart, fantastic prospect that any manager worth his salt should be after.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Rob Green is a shit keeper.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Rob Green is a shit keeper.



Dare I say Everton's Tim Howard? 
We also have a keeper on loan at QPR, anyone knows if he is good?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Dare I say Everton's Tim Howard?
> We also have a keeper on loan at QPR, anyone knows if he is good?


nope, cobblers...*shrugs*


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

little_legs said:


> We also have a keeper on loan at QPR, anyone knows if he is good?



No one loan to QPR afaik. Do you mean Szczęsny (yes I cheated and copy/pasted)? He looks very promising but only 19...

Personally I'd say fuckit and just throw him in. Worked for Buffon.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No one loan to QPR afaik. Do you mean Szczęsny (yes I cheated and copy/pasted)? He looks very promising but only 19...
> 
> Personally I'd say fuckit and just throw him in. Worked for Buffon.



And I am copying your post, yes, I meant Szczęsny.  
Just googled this guy, he is currently at Brentford. 
Szczęsny = Honest (from Polish me thinks, though not sure. good surname if that's the case)


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya he's Polish. Got a senior cap already. I'd just throw him in, can't do any worse!


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2010)

Almunia is a worse keeper than Green is.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Hard to say, playing for top teams seems to be harder for keepers. Regardless, they're both not good enough.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't believe how they have ripped into Traore on MOTD


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

Green would be a quality keeper but makes the odd mistake and is seemingly incapable of getting the ball when coming through a crowd of players, which is strange as he can catch the ball and is brave. You'd have thought the two together would mean this wasn't the case. Still he definitely has won us a hell of a lot more points single handedly then he has lost us.

Worse keepers then Almunia in the prem is quite a short list really.

The two kinda first choices at hull are the only ones that spring to mind, oh and sorensen he used to be good but has been shit for the last few seasons. Possibly Paul Robinson as well.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 10, 2010)

little_legs said:


> And I am copying your post, yes, I meant Szczęsny.
> Just googled this guy, he is currently at Brentford.
> Szczęsny = Honest (from Polish me thinks, though not sure. good surname if that's the case)



Big prospect Szczęsny (Cut&Pasted too..), think the Arsenal management have big hopes for him (massive geezer too). Doing very well at Brentford, but too young. I think we should throw in Fabrinski, already a full international he's got what it takes imo.

Al really should have saved the second goal, all he needed to do was get off his knees to reach the ball...

Hard game yesterday, our first home draw this season, and a great game. I've got time for Moyles, very good manager

Good fightback nonetheless from our lot. We just need to adopt to life with out Song....


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

he cant be much younger than mannone


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> he cant be much younger than mannone



Mannon is 21, Szczęsny is 19. Not a great difference.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't understand the reluctance to play young keepers. We played Fabregas at a crazy young age. Buffon got thrown in against friggin Meelan at _17_. If you're good enough you should play. Since Almunia isn't good enough..!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 10, 2010)

Good weekend for Chelsea who did'nt even play


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

Title's been Chelsea's to lose for a long time, nothings changed.


----------



## chooch (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Can't believe how they have ripped into Traore on MOTD


Aye. he didn't the best of games, the conditions were thoroughly pissy, he's 12, and he's mostly done well.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Title's been Chelsea's to lose for a long time, nothings changed.



Three points behind? I would have taken that after the Chelsea game.

It is still open & if the top three keep dropping points, then it could be a seven horse race. Unlikely but you never know.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back.

Sol Campbell pulled on an Arsenal shirt on Tuesday night for the first time since May 2006 and completed 45 minutes as the Gunners' second string defeated their West Ham counterparts 4-2 at Upton Park.

It was a fine performance from the visitors but the big story was Campbell's return. The 35-year-old has been training with Arsène Wenger's squad and played tonight after securing a Reserve League registration while talks continue over the prospect of a permanent move back to Arsenal.

http://www.arsenal.com/match/report/0910/pre/reserves/west-ham-res-v-arsenal-res?tab=report


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

With an extra old head around maybe he'll drop Almunia *hopes*.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 13, 2010)

Wecome back Sol....


----------



## hektik (Jan 13, 2010)

adebayor talks about the togo gun incident, while wearing an arsenal training shirt....he must have delved around the laundry basket before he left the grove.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 13, 2010)

So its Bolton away on Sun and er Bolton at home  next Wed in the league


----------



## Discordia (Jan 13, 2010)

Fecking snow. Playing them with Megson in charge would've been so much better.

Is Cesc back?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2010)

hektik said:


> adebayor talks about the togo gun incident, while wearing an arsenal training shirt....he must have delved around the laundry basket before he left the grove.




I still think it is the ever hard to read Adebayor issuing a come and get me plea.. Arsenal need a striker with Van Persie and more particularly Bendtner out.. City have given Adebayor leave (i.e. they don't need him).. Adebayor realises his mistake in leaving Arsenal and there is more to life etc etc


----------



## Discordia (Jan 13, 2010)

25m > unprofessional sulk though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Playing them with Megson in charge would've been so much better.
> 
> Is Cesc back?



Yep and yep.
Hate playing a team that has just changed manager.
Fabby should be back.
..........is expected to return for the away game against Bolton on January 17.
"Fabregas [should be fit for] the game after against Bolton [away]," said Arsène Wenger.

http://www.arsenal.com/the-match/injury-news


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good news about Cesc - and the fact that i have tickets for the game in Bolton !


----------



## Diamond (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like we've signed another S.American youngster who we'll loan out to a Spanish side.

He's Bolivian , called Samuel Galindo and looks to be a pretty big unit. Midfielder.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...d-plus-watch-him-in-action-article181061.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Arsenal have confirmed that Sol Campbell has completed his return to the club on a deal that will run until the end of the season.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/16/arsenal-sol-campbell-return-season


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

The pre-match talk in the Arsenal camp, as they prepared for Sunday's trip to Bolton Wanderers, was dominated, inevitably, by the returning talisman. It is quite a story. A player with Arsenal running through his veins is keenly missed during his absence but, as the club enters a critical phase of its title challenge, he steps back in, amid a raft of sensational headlines, to galvanise the collective effort. Move over Sol Campbell, who has agreed a short-term contract at the club but who will not feature in the Premier League game against Bolton. Arsenal are delighted to welcome back Cesc Fábregas.

And at last some recognition for Song.

Song deserves some of the credit for Fábregas's form and goals," said Frank McLintock, Arsenal's 1970-71 double-*winning captain. "Song is the most improved player in the Premier League this season and he has given Fábregas more freedom to receive the ball further up the field, where he can use his quick body movement to carve out space to shoot.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/16/cesc-fabregas-arsenal-return-bolton

Clichy is likely to make the bench at least.
Welcome back mate.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 17, 2010)

Eastmond gets his first premier league start.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Eastmond gets his first premier league start.



Yep that's a suprise.
In front of the back four ?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

You lot had better humiliate them to the point they wish they weren't born.


dave


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

Sopcast Channel 6816


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm on these streams ;
http://footballstreams.tv/watch_1.php
http://www.tvoo.net/ch2.html


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

explain to me why Arshavin isnt floating and Eduardo the main striker


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Bolton are dong us down our left hand side.
Good counter attack there from us but it wasn't a penalty.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2010)

Shit game innit.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

What a stare Gallas just gave Almunia.
That say's it all.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Get in.
0-1
Fabby.

Diaby had a role in that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice goal that, now give Bolton a beating they wont forget please.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 17, 2010)

goalllllll


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

eastmond to diaby, great ball

such a quick one two aswell


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

Arsenal, by the way, have the most effective offside trap in the Premier League, with the opposition caught out 88 times before this match had even started this season. It's like 1991 all over again.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Duff ref,having a shocker.
Fabby is bosing midfield and they started to duff him up.
Seen both fouls in the box on Fabby again.
Both penalties.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

i wonder if bolton will finish the match with nine on the pitch


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2010)

arse


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2010)

What a miss....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

We should be two or three up.
Fabby has been outstanding,could have had a hatrick.
He is totally bossing midfield.

Diaby has been good,again but Eastmond has done brilliantly and unlucky not to score.

Really worrying when they attack us down our left hand side.
We look wide open.


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

you and your formatting. FUCK YOU


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

pboi said:


> you and your formatting. FUCK YOU



Why don't you just make another thinly veiled racist comment ?


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

get educated?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Fantastic free kick for a centre back.
Unlucky.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 17, 2010)

Great goal. Bye bye ye Bolton bastards.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Great stuff !
We really needed that second goal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Good performance,could have had a bagfull of goals.
In the end relieved to get out of there with three points.

Bolton tried to rough it up when they went one down.
(Targeting Fabby.)
But we showed we are robust away from home.
(Even with Eastmond making his first full start in front of the back four.)

Good to see Clichy back,Traore is struggling.

We can have a real tilt at this Title.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> We can have a real tilt at this Title.



Sure. Anyone worried if can we hold on to Fabregas? He played like a predator today.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 18, 2010)

Thought we were going to suffer from the dreaded "new manager syndrome" before the game yesterday,got a bastard of a fixture list comming up very soon,Villa (a),United (h),Chelsea (a) and Liverpool (h) all in the space of 2 weeks,come outa that without too much damage and I might start dreaming


----------



## Discordia (Jan 18, 2010)

Nasty as that fixture list looks, Chelsea/United have just as many nasty games, they're just more spread out. I think ~6/12 points out of that would be fine.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

Essien's suffered a knee injury in training. Apparently medial ligament and meniscus damage.

Now I don't like to gloat over players suffering injuries but we've had much more than our fair share over the last few years.....

Anyway, this should make a significant difference to the title race.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

Rumours flying around that we're in talks with Sergio Canales' people. I've never seen him play but apparently he's pretty awesome. It'd be nice to add to our school of tricky attacking midfielders.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> *Rumours flying around that we're in talks with Sergio Canales' people.* I've never seen him play but apparently he's pretty awesome. It'd be nice to add to our school of tricky attacking midfielders.



I'm still of the opinion that we do not need to buy anyone during this transfer window.
We are on course for a goal scoring record and could go top tomorrow night if we beat Bolton (By two clear goals i think.)

Never heard of Sergio Canales.

He does look like a composed finisher.
Here are two goals he scored against Seville,(Away.) last week.

First.

Second.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 20, 2010)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Good news about Cesc - and the fact that i have tickets for the game in Bolton !



Good that Fab ruled the game, bad that my tickets got lost in the post, arriving Monday - grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Looks like we've signed another S.American youngster who we'll loan out to a Spanish side.
> 
> He's Bolivian , called Samuel Galindo and looks to be a pretty big unit. Midfielder.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...d-plus-watch-him-in-action-article181061.html




http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/58564...-prodigy-bolivian-samuel-galindo-an-age-cheat


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Versus Bolton.

Live stream;
http://www.vshare.tv/live/46521/Digi_Sport_-_MeciuriOnline_NET/1
http://www.meciurionline.net/digisport.html
http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html

Win by two clear goals and we go top.

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch1.html


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4b548ee00a0db

lots better and english


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

Bollocks. Two chances to clear and fucked both of them up.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 20, 2010)

0-1. pants!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

For fuck's sake. Two shocking defensive errors. Two goals conceded. What a fiasco.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 20, 2010)

2-0 down to bolton?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

Dropping Eastmond in favour of Denilson looks like an abysmal decision right about now.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 20, 2010)

0-2!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 20, 2010)

Wenger out!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 20, 2010)

wtf

i just clicked on livescore and thought i was tripping...maybe turncoat coyle is a genius


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Get Eduardo off


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Fucking get in !!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

That's why we gave the Bohemian genius a new contract.


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

Denilson is playing so shit


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

He's done better since the penalty. Only his second game in the holding role this season.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Amazed we have only scored one.
Bolton have played well,good first half.
Eduardo needs to look a lot fucking sharper.

At least we are back in it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Substitutes: Fabianski, Traore, Silvestre, Eastmond, Emmanuel-Thomas, Walcott, Vela
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/team-news-clichy-and-denilson-start


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Fantastic Fabby 2-2


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

How do Bolton like a bit of their own medicine. It's about time someone gave them some treatment back.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> How do Bolton like a bit of their own medicine. It's about time someone gave them some treatment back.



Spot on.


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

bad foul


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

What a comeback !
3-2


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's get another.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

Absolutely spanked it home there.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> How do Bolton like a bit of their own medicine. It's about time someone gave them some treatment back.



Glad Coyle didn't get his dream start. maybe they'll go down after all the piefucking cunts


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

Still very tense. Another goal would be nice.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Brilliant goal.
The build up play outstanding.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow,what a match !
Bolton played their part in that.
Thought we played ok in the first half.
Outstanding in the second.
Fabby was amazing.

We are top of the league,i say we are top of the league !


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

We made that a lot harder than it needed to be but I think the 4-2 comeback might be more useful to the team than a straightforward 2-0 win.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> We made that a lot harder than it needed to be but I think the 4-2 comeback might be more useful to the team than a straightforward 2-0 win.



Yep,we showed again we don't buckle.
There is a robustness even without Song.
Some of our passing in the second half was a delight to watch.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 20, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,we showed again we don't buckle.
> There is a robustness even without Song.
> Some of our passing in the second half was a delight to watch.



Top of the table!  
Anyone know when was the last time Arsenal was at the top of the table?


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 20, 2010)

pboi said:


> bad foul



it wasn't a bad foul - what Tony Gale didn't seem to understand on the on the commmentary was that the only reason the Bolton player got caught was because he won the ball - Gallas was late as a result but he hasn't not gone for the ball.

3rd penalty in 2 matches that Fabregas hasn't got - lets save them for the coming weeks.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 20, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Top of the table!
> Anyone know when was the last time Arsenal was at the top of the table?



Two years ago seriously but may have been early last season in reality


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 20, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Two years ago seriously but may have been early last season in reality



Thought I heard them say on the radio August.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 20, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Thought I heard them say on the radio August.



or early this season after the first game of the season if that counts


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> .



I reckon you fuckers are gonna win it this year. As much as it pains me to say.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> .


.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 20, 2010)

xes said:


> I reckon you fuckers are gonna win it this year. As much as it pains me to say.



we should have won the league 2 seasons ago - hopefully our players are coming back instead of getting injured at this time  -the exact opposite of 2 years ago.  Will be a complete reserve team on Sunday plus Sol Campbell.  Eduardo may play - he needs all the games he can get.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice to see you posting "Gunneradt."


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2010)

xes said:


> I reckon you fuckers are gonna win it this year. As much as it pains me to say.



Villa (a),United (h),Chelsea (a) and Liverpool (h) after Sun's FA cup game against Stoke,how we come outa those fixtures will prob determine our season,thought it was going to be one of those games 30 min in,the Spuds losing as well,all is well in Arse- land


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 20, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Nice to see you posting "Gunneradt."



been here for years!!  Never miss a game - have a satellite system that gets me virtually every match fingers crossed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2010)

top of the world ma


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

The neutral will feel that a winter run by Arsenal was what this title race needed. Too much of the attention has been on Liverpool's decline, Manchester United's debt and Manchester City's wealth. *The campaign needed a pure footballing story*: a revival for the claim that Arsenal would get there in the end, even if Arsène Wenger went geriatric trying.

Two-nil down, then 4-2 winners. Top in January for the first time in two years. Here in the house of eternal promise they saw the future pay an early visit as Chelsea were knocked off their plinth on goals scored. These Arsenal graduates sense the opportunity to exploit instability and vulnerability elsewhere in the league. *They have no excuse to deviate from the simple task of trying to play the best football in England. *In this year more than any, sustained brilliance will carry a team past the faltering and the insecure. The prize for Wenger's men is a first English championship since 2004.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2010/jan/20/arsenal-bolton-wanderers-premier-league


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's hoping for Cameroon to get thumped and for another horrendous goalkeeping display tomorrow


----------



## Discordia (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, go Tunisia!

Eduardo is frustrating  Finishing is just woeful, but at least he's not hiding and his movement is top notch.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not one for the season narrative type things, but it's good to see the Arse topping the table on this side of Xmas, instead of the early peak then slide down as the injuries take effect.

Still, the top position is Chelsea's to lose now, rather than ours to win, so while I'm happy to see the name at the top, I'm still saying in my head 'Advantage Chelsea'.


----------



## pboi (Jan 21, 2010)

wait and see how focused we are for Stoke..it will be very telling


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yep, go Tunisia!
> 
> Eduardo is frustrating  Finishing is just woeful, but at least he's not hiding and his movement is top notch.



Eduardo needs time and a run of games.

He almost had his leg lopped off, was out for ages and instead of being eased back in has had to lead the line and expected be in form sooner I imagine than either he was ready or Wenger thought he was ready.

To expect him to be back almsot immediately as the player he was before the injury is a steep expectation (not saying that's what you're saying just supporting him).

Very happy to have him. Fingers crossed he is one good game away from being the player before the injury and that game happens in the next couple of weeks..


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

Injury watch: Gibbs out for rest of season..


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 21, 2010)

We've been pretty wanting in the past when 2 - 0 down, so last night was the perfect test of this teams metal. 

This should do wonders for self belief. You can see how much Arsenal have improved on the physical front.

Great comeback.

A word for Eastman, few mistakes, but solid performance. Excellent prospect. Think him and Fab work quite well together.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We've been pretty wanting in the past when 2 - 0 down, so last night was the perfect test of this teams metal.
> 
> This should do wonders for self belief. You can see how much Arsenal have improved on the physical front.
> 
> ...



Yep,the young lad has done really well.
But it is Song that has allowed Fabby to sing so beautifully this season.

As i've said before,in Song's absence i would prefer Diaby in that role,still not sure about Denilson.Eastmond was brilliant first half away to Bolton.

Sixteen games to go and we seem to be getting stronger,physically and mentally.

It's total football,it's top of the table.


----------



## hektik (Jan 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We've been pretty wanting in the past when 2 - 0 down, so last night was the perfect test of this teams metal.



to be honest, we've generally been wanting if we are ever 1-0 down as well: the last couple of seasons, if we went behind, then it was almost always a done deal: we didn't seem to have the ability to change our game, step it up a gear and try and get back into it...seemed to lack ideas about what to do when the opposition could really sit back and do nothing.

I'm hoping that this is the turning point, although I still think Chelsea are big big favorites...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yep, go Tunisia!
> 
> Eduardo is frustrating  Finishing is just woeful, but at least he's not hiding and his movement is top notch.



I'm very frustrated with Eduardo but prepared to give him more time.
Does work well in combination with Arshavin.
He just seems a bit of the pace still,understandably.
(And his finishing is almost lazy.)

Bendtner is almost back,probably not for the Stoke match.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,the young lad has done really well.
> But it is Song that has allowed Fabby to sing so beautifully this season.
> 
> As i've said before,in Song's absence i would prefer Diaby in that role,still not sure about Denilson.Eastmond was brilliant first half away to Bolton.
> ...



Diaby cannot defend


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Diaby cannot defend



Of course he can.
He is a ball winner.
He is better going forward but he can play almost anywhere.
And when Eastmond was subbed the other night it was Diaby that switched into that role.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

“There are similarities,” said Arsène Wenger when comparing Abou Diaby to Patrick Vieira. “They are the same stature, the same size and have the similar style.”
http://www.arsenal.com/first-team/players/abou-diaby

Abou Diaby says he will speak to Arsène Wenger about taking on Alex Song's role while the 22-year-old is away at the Africa Cup of Nations.
The Frenchman has recently signed a new long-term contract with Arsenal and has been touted as a possible replacement for Song in the defensive-midfield role.

The Cameroon international has made the position his own this season and no other player has featured in more Gunners games than he has.

Diaby is one of a number of players who has been linked with taking on the role in Song's absence and, speaking after the 2-1 FA Cup victory over West Ham United on Sunday afternoon, the Frenchman said he would be happy to help out.

"I will talk about that with the manager and if he wants me to play in that position, I am happy to do it," he said. "We will see what happens.

"Alex is a very important player in our team. Because he is going, we have to replace him and make sure we do the same job without him."
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/diaby-i-ll-talk-to-wenger-about-song-role


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 21, 2010)

He cannot defend or tackle - he concedes free kicks every time he tries and he doesn't have a defensive brain to cover


----------



## pboi (Jan 21, 2010)

dont try arguing with Sesq, he has autism


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> He cannot defend or tackle - he concedes free kicks every time he tries and he doesn't have a defensive brain to cover


so what you're saying is that arsene wenger doesn't know what he's doing.

i would trust wenger over someone like you any day of the week.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 21, 2010)

he wont be playing him as a defender I assure you


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice position to be in considering we were supposed to be in danger of falling outa the so-called big 4 this year according to the medja at the start of the season


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

top of the fucking league


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 22, 2010)

hektik said:


> to be honest, we've generally been wanting if we are ever 1-0 down as well: the last couple of seasons, if we went behind, then it was almost always a done deal: we didn't seem to have the ability to change our game, step it up a gear and try and get back into it...seemed to lack ideas about what to do when the opposition could really sit back and do nothing.
> 
> I'm hoping that this is the turning point, although I still think Chelsea are big big favorites...



We've done quite well when 1-0 down at least getting a draw (will have to check this) But 2-0 is usually the kiss of death for us. So the last game and Everton shows we can pull it back with that scoreline. This is the stuff that champions are made of, progress in the right direction.

As has been mentioned we cost 80million in total the likes of Chelsea what is it, 150 mill? 200 mill? Of course the Chavs are favourites.

Taking all of our problems with injuries, the amount spent on the team, I think we can be rightfully proud of at least being contenders.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,the young lad has done really well.
> But it is Song that has allowed Fabby to sing so beautifully this season.
> 
> As i've said before,in Song's absence i would prefer Diaby in that role,still not sure about Denilson.Eastmond was brilliant first half away to Bolton.
> ...


Indeed but wasnt suggesting that Eastmond take over the holding roll, but at last (after a long long wait) our youth set up is producing players that are of the standard needed for the first team.

The reason why the likes of the Chavs can sustain title challenges is because of their massive squads. We've had to wait untill the youth system produces our squad. It's started to happen....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

I think he will try Eastmond again in that role against Stoke.
(At least for half a match.)


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I think he will try Eastmond again in that role against Stoke.
> (At least for half a match.)



Hopefully, he deserves a run.

I honestly do not think the press as given enough credit to Wenger for playing Eastmond away to Bolton...Really just think about that for a moment (with all the difficulties we've had up there) it's truly an outrageous selection.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Hopefully, he deserves a run.
> 
> I honestly do not think the press as given enough credit to Wenger for playing Eastmond away to Bolton...Really just think about that, *an outrageous selection.*



Yep,outrageously good.
Tired noticeably in the second half,understandably,
And Diaby took over that role comfortably when Eastmond was subbbed.
But Diaby and Ramsey,another choice for that role are both injured.

I do not think Denilson can play that position.
So i hope Eastmond gets a start.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

of course Denilson can play that position. He has played it before and played it well


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

pboi said:


> of course Denilson can play that position. He has played it before and played it well



I think both are likely to feature against Stoke.
(In that position.)
And we can compare and contrast.
Hopefully from the good grace of winners.

Difficult place to play at.
Cup tie makes it double difficult.
Difficult for whoever does it.

That position is pivital to our success or failure this season.

Another week,a new month....
Song is back singing.

Top of the Table


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

I do agree, difficult cup tie. based on last weeks performance, Denilson isnt 100% after that injury


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I think both are likely to feature against Stoke.
> (In that position.)
> And we can compare and contrast.
> Hopefully from the good grace of winners.
> ...



with any luck Song will be back Wednesday after Egypt stuff Cameroon in the uesless cup - cameroon have been woeful and their luck will hopefully run out on Monday against a half decent side.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 24, 2010)

Should be an interesting team today. The changes have brought us a lot of strength and height.

I'm most interested in watching Jay Emmanuel-Thomas. He's definitely one for the future.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2010)

not enough height and strength to deal with a delap throw though.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2010)

1-0 already?


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2010)

lol, how did that go in  1-1


----------



## Diamond (Jan 24, 2010)

Big John's recovery is nothing sort of miraculous.


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I just hear Forrest Gump referenced?


Grand to see Big John in the commentary booth.


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2010)

2-1, well worked goal, and it's been coming. Stoke are playing well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 24, 2010)

3-1


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2010)

Bye bye


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 24, 2010)

Blimey, Stoke have been really good in the 2nd half (didn't see the 1st).


----------



## mattie (Jan 24, 2010)

Etherington's had a good game -when he gets it together he's a very handy player.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 24, 2010)

So thats man utd,liverpool, arsenal all out now, whens the last time that happened at this stage?


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2010)

Bugger, the 4th was dissallowed


----------



## Diamond (Jan 24, 2010)

Fabianski has had yet another shocking game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 24, 2010)

ITV must be thinking 'omgz who are we gonna show other than chelsea in the next round now'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2010)

They don't even have Newcastle to rely on, poor fuckers  

I quite like New Arsenal, despite having a Spurs mum, but I really do wish that fourth goal had counted


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 24, 2010)

I forgot man city are still to come, c'mon scunthorpe, give ITV a real headache for the next round!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> So thats man utd,liverpool, arsenal all out now, whens the last time that happened at this stage?



Last time United and Liverpool both went out at the 1st hurdle was 1959, we were poor  today Stoke  played their strongest lineup against a back four that have never played together before and it showed


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Stoke  played their strongest lineup against a back four that have never played together before and it showed


 The uncharitable bastards!!  

I only jest because we went out yesterday. And you're Arsenal


----------



## smok3y (Jan 24, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fabianski has had yet another shocking game.



I think Wenger needs to get in a new #1 keeper . Both Almunia and Fabinski make to meny mistakes and do cost us games and goals.. 

Didnt see the game today. How were Arsenal? Take it it was a young squad out today?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 25, 2010)

That was a tough game for an untested back four and a few first timers, S.City had the measure of them that's for sure.

With the team selected it did seem a bit of a task. The pain now will pay us back in experience for the likes of Thomas Jay and his fellow teens.

Shame there weren't more S.City fans to see their victory.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We've had to wait untill the youth system produces our squad. It's started to happen....



oops, its stopped again 

Well done Oatcakes!


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 25, 2010)

chieftain said:


> oops, its stopped again
> 
> Well done Oatcakes!



You really are a card you know.

I would say 2 points off the top and knock out stages of the Euro League, and concidering we have ten players out means it's going well, dont you?

Anyhow, do enjoy your trip up to Leeds.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 25, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fabianski has had yet another shocking game.


he had a shocker, vela was awful, walcott needn't have bother showing up, stoke good value for the win, campbell looked composed at least, although where he was for their first is another question....


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> You really are a card you know.
> 
> I would say 2 points off the top and knock out stages of the Euro League, and concidering we have ten players out means it's going well, dont you?
> 
> Anyhow, do enjoy your trip up to Leeds.



I'm only teasing you, you know that.

A trip to Leeds is better than none fella


----------



## kained&able (Jan 25, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That was a tough game for an untested back four



I'm not sure you can call a back four with campbell and silvestre in it untested to be honest. Traore has had a full season in the prem as well.

Technically they may have never played with each other(although i reckon silvestre, kid and tarore will have at reserve level) but they have a fair of a bit of experience.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I'm not sure you can call a back four with campbell and silvestre in it untested to be honest. Traore has had a full season in the prem as well.
> 
> Technically they may have never played with each other(although i reckon silvestre, kid and tarore will have at reserve level) but they have a fair of a bit of experience.



Ok then. They played shite together and shouldn't be used again until they get more match practice in the reserves.

How does that sound?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 25, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I'm only teasing you, you know that.
> 
> A trip to Leeds is better than none fella



Indeed Chief...very remiss of me not top put a smillie in my post..

Good luck at Leeds. Was an excellent game to watch at WHL.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 25, 2010)

Are arsenal fans happy with this selection policy that basically tosses the domestic cups aside or are there any 'i wish we could get some silverware' thoughts?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 25, 2010)

nightowl said:


> Are arsenal fans happy with this selection policy that basically tosses the domestic cups aside or are there any 'i wish we could get some silverware' thoughts?



I'd love some silverware, but feel it will be all the more pleasurable when it does it come.. although I suspect we are destined to become the bridesmaid to Arsenal B (Taylor, Sylvinho, Toure, Adebayor, Vieira..) for a few seasons.

Given we were supposed to be the team to lose out in the league this year, I'm probably too happy with where we are as I had visions of a season like Liverpool's.

As for the Stoke game. The players in yellow boots were poor (Vela, Walcott) but I understand the idea behind it, with the games coming up and the 'injuries' meant he picked the team he did, although perfect game for Campbell to come back for.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 25, 2010)

nightowl said:


> Are arsenal fans happy with this selection policy that basically tosses the domestic cups aside or are there any 'i wish we could get some silverware' thoughts?



a) don't care about domestic cups.
b) Chelsea are in it, so we weren't gonna win it anyway


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 25, 2010)

When we sent out a weak team against United in the FA cup in 2008 and got mullered 4-0 it did'nt help us much afterwards,we failed to win our next 5 league matches,always felt that and Eduardo breaking his leg fucked up our best chance of winning the league that season.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2010)

I think some silverware would be good for team confidence but can understand why Wenger is sending out such weak teams. Saying that though Ramsey, Arshavin and Eduardo were pretty much anonymous when they came on. You send on 3 players like that and you expect them to at least pick up the tempo a bit. 

Fair play to Stoke though, they played well and created the chances while we just kept trying to walk it into the goal as usual.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2010)

Hurrah - looks like muppet Cameroon goalkeeper is finally going to bring the useless cup to an end!!


----------



## mike desantos (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checking - the Villa game isn`t on live Tv tonight, or is it?


----------



## FunkyUK (Jan 27, 2010)

no, but you should be able to stream it


----------



## mike desantos (Jan 27, 2010)

that`s a shame - i`ve got to go to a pub tonight to meet a friend, cheers for quick reply


----------



## hektik (Jan 27, 2010)

hellfire, I'm nervous about the next couple of games...last season we had a similar run (FA cup, CL, 2 hard games in the Prem) and we fluffed it all, and it knocked the stuffing out of us. Here's hoping that we can manage to hold it together for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2010)

hektik said:


> hellfire, I'm nervous about the next couple of games...last season we had a similar run (FA cup, CL, 2 hard games in the Prem) and we fluffed it all, and it knocked the stuffing out of us. Here's hoping that we can manage to hold it together for the next couple of weeks.


Considering our injury situtation,if we can get through the next 2 weeks and still be in contention,it'll be one of Wenger's greatest achievements imo.


----------



## hektik (Jan 27, 2010)

i reckon we'll need 7-9 points from these next games to be in contention.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 27, 2010)

All depends who they're against. 3 against Chelsea and we can get away with 6 total, maybe even less. 0 against Chelsea and we need 9.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

mike desantos said:


> Just checking - the Villa game isn`t on live Tv tonight, or is it?



it is on my TV


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Shit game so far. The team looks ropey but was improving towards the end of the half.

Ramsey needs to learn to fucking communicate though.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

it was Rosicky who needed to learn to call that it was his ball


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Who is this ref?

He's shite. Getting basic decisions wrong, no authority, no presence.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

it's bad enough listening to a nil-nil bore-draw on 5live, let alone the fact that dean fucking dreary-one-eyed-saunders is doing the "punditry"...


----------



## hektik (Jan 27, 2010)

0-0. gotta be reasonably happy with that, i guess...at least there are a few more points on the board. Means we have to win one against man utd/chelsea in order to keep the pressure right on.

more worried about the injuries that we might have picked up tonight though.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a bad point to get.

It was close but I think on balance we had the better chances in front of goal.

Villa definitely had the first half, Arsenal probably the second.

Campbell looked solid when he came on again but if we lose Vermaelen for any length of time it could be decisive.

Finally, we need Alex Song back as soon as possible.

It's been conclusively proved now that Denilson cannot play the holding role.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

fuck reasonably happy. that was a must win if you're talking about finishing top. and it sounded like they weren't up to overcoming a well-organised, well drilled side.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Just had a look at Chelsea's run in and you're probably right. Still, you never know what might happen.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

surely song is back soon now that cameroon are out? campbell was getting some praise, in amongst saunders endless eulogising about the villa....


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, he's back but he was rested tonight because he was knackered.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

Song will be back Sunday.

Campbell and gallas were outstanding.  Clichy his usual rubbishness.

Game should have been won second half.  Bendtner and Nasri both looked great when they came on - don't despair I also think Diaby may be back Sunday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

denilson is much better as a forward-looking midfielder anyhow, so with song back, we might have a better balance in midfield from now on. nasri sounded like he played well.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

Denilson's best place will be on the bench Sunday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

he's been playing very good in the first half of this season, he's certainly been more effective overall than walcott, nasri, rosicky et el. capt fab is head and shoulders obv, but you can't say denilson hasn't played well this season imo.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think he's improved this season. At the moment, our first choice midfield is Diaby, Fabregas and Song.  I think Bendtner and Nasri will be back for Eduardo and Rosicky on Sunday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

diaby can be good but he's inconsistent i think. i am really surprised you don't rate denilson, i had some severe doubts last year but he's been very very good lately i think, positive, creative, getting some tackles in, kind of playing an advanced holding role in midfield which is necessary when most of your team mates are flying forwards around you most of the match


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2010)

Suspected fractured fibula for Vermaelen


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

that would be truly disastrous if arsense hadn't got sol back. it's far from perfect mind, and i don't think we'll get any wonder goals.

but at least we don't need to depend on senderos *shudders*


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2010)

If that's true about Vermaelen, this is probably the worst season for injuries that I can remember.

Also, Denilson is very useful for us and certainly ahead of Diaby for a midfield place but he cannot play the holding role.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8484274.stm


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

he ain't ahead of Diaby at the moment - thank God for Sol.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> diaby can be good but he's inconsistent i think. i am really surprised you don't rate denilson, i had some severe doubts last year but he's been very very good lately i think, positive, creative, getting some tackles in, kind of playing an advanced holding role in midfield which is necessary when most of your team mates are flying forwards around you most of the match



I normally can't stand Diaby as he's so wasteful with the ball.  But Denislon is even worse - he's the one player who's stood still in my opinion this season.  I don't 'not rate' him but think others have moved passed him.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 28, 2010)

lol@MON.

I thought it was common knowledge that Villa played a standard English long-ball game. Go figure.


----------



## hektik (Jan 28, 2010)

if the bad news about vermealen is true, then we need another defender: as good as Sol was, he was there as a back up, and I can't see that there is any way he can be expected to play the amount of games in the premier and champions league that he would have to....we would also be one injury to gallas (who has been playing injured) from having a central defensive pair of campbell and sylvestre: which is no where close to being a trophy winning pair.

Come back senderos!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck reasonably happy. that was a must win if you're talking about finishing top. and it sounded like they weren't up to overcoming a well-organised, well drilled side.



??? An away point against a side that beat Chelsea? and did Utd at home? Looks alright to me.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8484274.stm
Not as bad as originally thought,assuming we get sweet fuck all against Chelsea we'll prob have to beat United and the Scousers at home to keep in touch,Chelsea are away to Burnley and Hull before they play us at the Bridge on the 7th so they could have a decent lead at the top of the table by then,theirs to lose atm.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8484274.stm
> Not as bad as originally thought,assuming we get sweet fuck all against Chelsea we'll prob have to beat United and the Scousers at home to keep in touch,Chelsea are away to Burnley and Hull before they play us at the Bridge on the 7th so they could have a decent lead at the top of the table by then,theirs to lose atm.


reckon? After they're done with you lot they've still got to go to Liverpool, Spurs, Utd and Everton. Plus home games with Citeh and Villa. I think they'll do well to get 12 points from those 6 games. 

Arsenal on the other there little run of 3 games, only have Tottenham away to worry about really. Their hardest other game is probably the trip to St.Andrew´s.

If you come out of the next 3 games with 6 points I reckon it's yours to lose, tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> reckon?


Well Im a half -glass empty sorta guy


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> ??? An away point against a side that beat Chelsea? and did Utd at home? Looks alright to me.



Yup, and four points off them this season, when it was the other way round last. Hitting the woodwork twice means we could have done them, luck is so important.

It wasl an average performance that makes that task of reaching that 7 or 9 points over the next few games even harder.

So, for that reason, shit shit shit shit!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

Biggest game of the season today.

I'm oscillating between wild optimism (Arshavin with a stunning early breakthrough and Ramsey with a classy brace shortly after halftime) and nerve-jangling pessimism (Rooney to crucify Campbell, Clichy to get schooled by Valencia).


----------



## Discordia (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


>





He's back. 

Song and Nasri make it too.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

Arse 0 Utd 2.  

Arsene you really, really need a striker.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

I've said before and will say it again. Manuel Almunia is the worst goalkeeper in the division. You'll not win a set of teacups with that clown between your sticks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2010)

Fucking, fucking hell 

The speed and distance Rooney ran! Although how not one of the _four_ Arsenal defenders running back didn't pick him up is quite remarkable.

Bloody hell.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

Much, much closer than the scoreline suggests, but what a 2nd goal...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2010)

Aye, great goal by Rooney.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Much, much closer than the scoreline suggests, but what a 2nd goal...



I agree, but the problems Arsenal are having have very obvious causes, and have obvious solutions.  Add a good striker to that team, and a decent keeper (that Begovic, for instance) and they would be a lot closer to the league than they are now.  They would probably beat the likes of Utd and Chelsea more often as well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeee ovvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrr!


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

3-0, Park, and he had so much support it was untrue.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Much, much closer than the scoreline suggests, but what a 2nd goal...



goals change games, and if Clichy and Almunia hadn't contrived to give Utd one then they might not have got the other.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:
			
		

> goals change games, and if Clichy and Almunia hadn't contrived to give Utd one then they might not have got the other.



Yeah, true. And if Arshavin had finished one of his 1st half chances, it'd be different...

Torn apart for the 3rd.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, true. And if Arshavin had finished one of his 1st half chances, it'd be different...
> 
> Torn apart for the 3rd.



does AW coach "clinical" out of people or something?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> does AW coach "clinical" out of people or something?



I think he shuns it, tbh.  Is there a difference, football-wise, between Nasri, Arshavin and Rosicky?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2010)

jeeez, every time our player makes a move forward he's got no support and at least 4 black shirts surrounding him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> I think he shuns it, tbh.  Is there a difference, football-wise, between Nasri, Arshavin and Rosicky?



when Arshavin arrived he was a good finisher ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)

one back


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> at least 4 black shirts surrounding him.


don't like the sounds of that


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> don't like the sounds of that



and the supporters are leaving the Emirates


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> and the supporters are leaving the Emirates


it's nearly finished that's why


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> it's nearly finished that's why


They started leaving some time ago. A true football fan stays till the end to support their team.

If they had any belief, they'd still think that their team could at least level the scores, but they give out a message loud and clear to their players by buggering off with 10-15 minutes to go.


----------



## pboi (Jan 31, 2010)

men against boys.

I have no problem with people leaving, Arsenal werent worth it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> when Arshavin arrived he was a good finisher ...



Just form, surely?


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2010)

Clichy and Denilson were both awful.  I don't think Clichy is anywhere near fit yet.  Denilson is just awful and his defensive work is non-existent.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah well the idea we might somehow win the title this season was good while it lasted ,the best thing we can do now is hold on to third place this season which would be an improvement on last year,still we've got the Champs league to look forward to dont we?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Clichy and Denilson were both awful.  I don't think Clichy is anywhere near fit yet.  Denilson is just awful and his defensive work is non-existent.



yeah Glichy looked out of sorts, I nearly spilled my tea when I saw Nani skin him for pace to a ball, Nani is no slow coach but the Glichy is normally a fucking flying machine.


----------



## tbaldwin (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I've said before and will say it again. Manuel Almunia is the worst goalkeeper in the division. You'll not win a set of teacups with that clown between your sticks.



Very true. Arsenal need a better goalkeeper. If i was them id put in a bid for Schwarzer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

ah well, back to the drawing board.....very disappointing result but not exactly unexpected however much i tried to fool myself otherwise.

united have been instilled with a confidence about upping their performance in games like these and really never looked like losing imo. fuck, if nani puts on a good show, the diving cunt, then ferguson must have phenomenal powers of motivation...


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> Very true. Arsenal need a better goalkeeper. If i was them id put in a bid for Schwarzer.



The pundits were giving off about Glichy not comitting to Park for the 3rd but I reckon Almunia was at fault too for his angles and I could understand Glichy hedging his bets cause both Rooney and Nani were there for the square ball and he musthave been thinking he might be able to do enough to make it hard for Park to score.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ah well, back to the drawing board.....very disappointing result but not exactly unexpected however much i tried to fool myself otherwise.
> 
> united have been instilled with a confidence about upping their performance in games like these and really never looked like losing imo. fuck, if nani puts on a good show, the diving cunt, then ferguson must have phenomenal powers of motivation...



How is Nani a diving cunt, well anymore than any other player?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

editor said:


> They started leaving some time ago. A true football fan stays till the end to support their team.
> 
> If they had any belief, they'd still think that their team could at least level the scores, but they give out a message loud and clear to their players by buggering off with 10-15 minutes to go.



Oh do fuck off with this holier than thou bullshit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> How is Nani a diving cunt, well anymore than any other player?


him getting song booked, pathetic.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

That was very tough.

I reckon the scoreline at half time didn't really reflect the match but the fact that we had only one shot on target by that point tells its own story.

Strangely though, we're still not completely out of the title race.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Oh do fuck off with this holier than thou bullshit.


i never leave matches early, you're there to support your team, even if you're losing.

that was before people started treating it like a night at the opera that is.....


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> him getting song booked, pathetic.



It was a harsh booking but Nani was actually injured you muppet, Song's studs planted into the base of his shin.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It was a harsh booking but Nani was actually injured you mupet, Song's studs planted into the base of his shin.


in a fair 50/50 challenge, he went down howling like a jessie, rolling and rocking like a bad elvis. like i said above, i have no sour grapes about your win, i do about the playacting.

what's a mupet?!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2010)

editor said:


> They started leaving some time ago. A true football fan stays till the end to support their team.
> 
> If they had any belief, they'd still think that their team could at least level the scores, but they give out a message loud and clear to their players by buggering off with 10-15 minutes to go.





editor said:


> That's the second time I've  had a hissy fit when I've been out thinking Cardiff had blown it, only to find the mighty mighty Blues had done the business late in the day.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in a fair 50/50 challenge, he went down howling like a jessie, rolling and rocking like a bad elvis. like i said above, i have no sour grapes about your win, i do about the playacting.
> 
> what's a mupet?!



Well firstly can a player not get injured in a fair 50/50 challenge and secondly it was a harsh booking but it wasn't a fair challenge.

Also I don't know what a mupet is, you seemed to have made a typo when quoting my post.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2010)

editor said:


> They started leaving some time ago. A true football fan stays till the end to support their team.
> 
> If they had any belief, they'd still think that their team could at least level the scores, but they give out a message loud and clear to their players by buggering off with 10-15 minutes to go.



by me they were leaving with 20 minutes left all dressed in there nice suits and ties


----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

Deareg said:


> by me they were leaving with 20 minutes left all dressed in there nice suits and ties





That makes perfect sense considering it's.......a Sunday, you fucking mug.

I was watching it in Highbury and cycled home through the crowds. Didn't see a single person in suit or tie.


----------



## pboi (Jan 31, 2010)

ignore them


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That makes perfect sense considering it's.......a Sunday, you fucking mug.
> 
> I was watching it in Highbury and cycled home through the crowds. Didn't see a single person in suit or tie.



i stayed until the end,and had no problem getting home so what the fuck has sunday got to do with anything? and you obviously weren't looking at or listening to the wankers sat around me, fucking gobshite


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Ah well the idea we might somehow win the title this season was good while it lasted ,the best thing we can do now is hold on to third place this season which would be an improvement on last year,still we've got the Champs league to look forward to dont we?


league traditionally contested over 38 games not 24.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 31, 2010)

Deareg said:


> i stayed until the end,and had no problem getting home so what the fuck has sunday got to do with anything? and you obviously weren't looking at or listening to the wankers sat around me, fucking gobshite



Suit and tie? At a football match? On a Sunday?

Either you're talking out of your arse in some pathetic attempt to make a class based jibe at Gooners or you were sat in the executive boxes.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Suit and tie? At a football match? On a Sunday?
> 
> Either you're talking out of your arse in some pathetic attempt to make a class based jibe at Gooners or you were sat in the executive boxes.



i am telling you what i fucking saw and fucking heard, 1 prick was complaining when united got a goal kick after an arsenal shot went wide, he reckoned the linesman was giving united everything, i was in * stand if that is any help to you, my mates works as a steward and sneaked us in, i thought he had tickets for us originally but we had to wait for the game to start to see which seats were unoccupied,


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> league traditionally contested over 38 games not 24.



that's true, but it feels like we are relying on man united and chelsea to drop points instead of being brutal. i would have no problems if some of our players would get angry and physical and even get red carded today (yes, i know it's chelsea next weekend), they just gave up on the 8th minute of the 2nd half.  

it ticks me off when playing pass-pass-pass-pass-GOAL strategy does not work we have nothing else to offer.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Clichy and Denilson were both awful.  I don't think Clichy is anywhere near fit yet.  Denilson is just awful and his defensive work is non-existent.



you've got to wonder, when the other two midfielders are Song and Fabregas, how they get over-run by an old man, a nancy and a foul machine.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> that's true, but it feels like we are relying on man united and chelsea to drop points instead of being brutal. i would have no problems if some of our players would get angry and physical and even get red carded today (yes, i know it's chelsea next weekend), they just gave up on the 8th minute of the 2nd half.
> 
> it ticks me off when playing pass-pass-pass-pass-GOAL strategy does not work we have nothing else to offer.



Yeah if United were 2 nil down to Arsenal at OT you would atleast expect a bit of temper and fight even if they were playing shit Arsenal just seem to let their heads go down before skulking off to bemoan how girls only go for bastards etc


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you've got to wonder, when the other two midfielders are Song and Fabregas, how they get over-run by the best English midfielder of his generation, a classy composer and a great midfield allrounder.



fixed


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> fixed



spin it however you like. 3 midfielders averaging about 22 years old between them shouldn't be physically overrun by a classy composed nancy, a really good pensioner and a foul machine.


----------



## mattie (Jan 31, 2010)

Did anyone see this in 3D, btw?

Interested to hear if it actually worked.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

mattie said:


> Did anyone see this in 3D, btw?
> 
> Interested to hear if it actually worked.



It's amazing how even in 3D Arsenal's build up play is one dimensional as fuck.


----------



## mattie (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that a yes, or am I just your straight-man?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

mattie said:


> Is that a yes, or am I just your straight-man?



nah I was watching it on good old out dated HD.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you've got to wonder, when the other two midfielders are Song and Fabregas, how they get over-run by an old man, a nancy and a foul machine.



why did you describe scholes three times?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's amazing how even in 3D Arsenal's build up play is one dimensional as fuck.



seriously try going to watch a game live.. it may give some creedence to what you post.. try going to see _any _game live.

Then your one dimensional, myopic view might have some value..


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> seriously try going to watch a game live.. it may give some creedence to what you post.. try going to see _any _game live.
> 
> Then your one dimensional, myopic view might have some value..



oh someones bitter. 

I've had the pleasure of watching plenty of Irish league matches live and whilst they are generally shit they do seem to atleast play with more heart than Arsenal's unappreciated 'artists'. 

it's one thing getting torn apart by a strong and physical Chelsea side, you can still cling to the romance of the beautiful failure but when you get tore apart by a United performance like that there really is nothing left to cling to.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

agricola said:


> why did you describe scholes three times?



I'll give you the old man and foul machine but there is no way Scholes can be called a nancy, the lad couldn't spell metrosexual, he probably still wears Lynx Africa his sister got him for Christmas.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> oh someones bitter.
> 
> I've had the pleasure of watching plenty of Irish league matches live and whilst they are generally shit they do seem to atleast play with more heart than Arsenal's unappreciated 'artists'.
> 
> it's one thing getting torn apart by a strong and physical Chelsea side, you can still cling to the romance of the beautiful failure but when you get tore apart by a United performance like that there really is nothing left to cling to.



No, no, not bitter at all.. followed the team longer than some out of town glory hunter (sorry - in your case - out of country) so not going to get over excited by a win or a loss..

Things to cling to? We were supposed to be out of the 4 this season and are still capable of rolling forward.. both this season and in future whereas the squads above us are ageing and arguably more vulnerable moving forward. I'd rather be in Arsenal's shoes right now.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> No, no, not bitter at all.. followed the team longer than some out of town glory hunter (sorry - in your case - out of country) so not going to get over excited by a win or a loss..
> 
> Things to cling to? We were supposed to be out of the 4 this season and are still capable of rolling forward.. both this season and in future whereas the squads above us are ageing and arguably more vulnerable moving forward. I'd rather be in Arsenal's shoes right now.



Yeah me being physic I just knew Manchester United would go on to be the most successful club in the not yet existent Premier League when i started supporting them in 1988. 



The Arsenal squad has been promising to produce some fruit for the past years and yet every season has reaped futile hope more than a harvest.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeah if United were 2 nil down to Arsenal at OT you would atleast expect a bit of temper and fight even if they were playing shit Arsenal just seem to let their heads go down before skulking off to bemoan how girls only go for bastards etc



Bah, Mr Revol68 is the Man U supporter, move over!!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeah me being physic I just knew Manchester United would go on to be the most successful club in the not yet existent Premier League when i started supporting them in 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> The Arsenal squad has been promising to produce some fruit for the past years and yet every season has reaped futile hope more than a harvest.



Thanks for sharing that. Perhaps you can go back to your 'never seen a game live' thread and dispense your valuable insight there..


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Perhaps you can go back to your 'never seen a game live' thread and dispense your valuable insight there..



but I have seen a game live and there doesn't seem to be a 'never seen a game live' thread...

your post is wrong on more angles than Aluminia.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's amazing how even in 3D Arsenal's build up play is one dimensional as fuck.


i fucking hate it when you're funny....


----------



## chieftain (Feb 1, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> league traditionally contested over 38 games not 24.



What's today's excuse for losing?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

No one is making excuses, the whole of the team didnt respond in the required manner. 

I dont understand why we keep the 4-3-3 formation with teams that are past masters at hitting you on the break. YOu HAVE TO play conservativly against the big four or you get fuked over, as we have been this season.

Bendy not starting was a disapointment, you could see as soon as he came on and we changed to 4--4-2 we started to rattle them in the last 20 mins....

Fucks sake....

Dreading it against the Chav's.....


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 1, 2010)

I really hope Denilsion doesn't get near the first team again this season. He is getting worse every season.  Almunia has got to go also and Clichy is either not at all fit - in which case Traore should be playing - or he's rubbish also.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> as soon as he came on and we changed to 4--4-2 we started to rattle them in the last 20 mins....



When the game was basically over, you mean?



Nah, I'm kidding - as I said yesterday, closer than the scoreline suggested. Bit more cutting edge in the 1st half from Arsenal and it could have been a whole different story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> What's today's excuse for losing?


they put three goals in the net and we only managed one. 

it takes a lot of gall for a spurs fan to try to take the piss, when the last time you won the league few people posting here were born, and the last time you managed to finish above the arse was round 15 years ago. for us a bad season is when we're in the uefa/europa league - even on our off days we're a fuck of a lot better than your sorry crew.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeah me being physic I just knew Manchester United would go on to be the most successful club in the not yet existent Premier League when i started supporting them in 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> The Arsenal squad has been promising to produce some fruit for the past years and yet every season has reaped futile hope more than a harvest.



Your success is due to two things, 1/SAF (but not for the first five years) and 2/Spending millions upon millions on players, ready made for you. Now you're almost a billion in debt (and rising everyday).

We are (and I still believe this) in the best position in terms of future success then any other team from the "big four".

It's just taking longer then we thought. But when the sucess comes (as it surly will) the victory will be so much the sweeter, because we did it our way, and didnt ape some fucking Russian (or was the Russian aping you?).


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Your success is due to two things, 1/SAF (but not for the first five years) and 2/Spending millions upon millions on players, ready made for you. Now you're almost a billion in debt (and rising everyday).
> 
> We are (and I still believe this) in the best position in terms of future success then any other team from the "big four".
> 
> It's just taking longer then we thought. But when the sucess comes (as it surly will) the victory will be so much the sweeter, because we did it our way, and didnt ape some fucking Russian (or was the Russian aping you?).



I love how Arsenal fans make out like they are some academy for football, youise aren't, how many players have came through Arsenal's youth set up from the start instead of being shipped in at 17. Fuck, even the hyped to fuck althete/part time footballer Wallcott was bought from Southampton for 12 million, making him as much an Arsenal youth product as Ronaldo. I'm not having a go at teams bringing in players at that age simply pointing out myth of Arsenal as some sort of academy for football up there with United or West Ham.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Your success is due to two things, 1/SAF (but not for the first five years) and 2/Spending millions upon millions on players, ready made for you. Now you're almost a billion in debt (and rising everyday).
> 
> We are (and I still believe this) in the best position in terms of future success then any other team from the "big four".
> 
> It's just taking longer then we thought. But when the sucess comes (as it surly will) the victory will be so much the sweeter, because we did it our way, and didnt ape some fucking Russian (or was the Russian aping you?).



Now I dislike Utd as much as the next person but there is much of what you say that is not true.  Ferguson has his faults, but he has both brought decent players (Ronaldo, Rooney, Vidic, Keane etc), and combined it with the best of their youth system (Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Nevilles P and G etc).  He is also (in contrast to Wenger) usually a bit more pragmatic when it comes to changing his style of play, though he got it badly wrong in the Champions League final vs Barca, and he rarely repeats the same mistake more than once.

Furthermore, they would not be in debt without the intervention of the Glazers.  In fact, if the Glazers _hadnt_ turned up at Old Trafford then everyone else in the league would be fucked -  as mentioned on their thread, they are sending £80 million plus out of that club _per year_ on interest alone, and this is money they make, not money borrowed or gifted to them by Russians / Arabs etc.   

Does anyone here think that Ferguson couldnt win the league every year with that amount of money to spend every season?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

agricola said:


> Now I dislike Utd as much as the next person but there is much of what you say that is not true.  Ferguson has his faults, but he has both brought decent players (Ronaldo, Rooney, Vidic, Keane etc), and combined it with the best of their youth system (Giggs, Beckham, Scholes, Nevilles P and G etc).  He is also (in contrast to Wenger) usually a bit more pragmatic when it comes to changing his style of play, though he got it badly wrong in the Champions League final vs Barca, and he rarely repeats the same mistake more than once.
> 
> Furthermore, they would not be in debt without the intervention of the Glazers.  In fact, if the Glazers _hadnt_ turned up at Old Trafford then everyone else in the league would be fucked -  as mentioned on their thread, they are sending £80 million plus out of that club _per year_ on interest alone, and this is money they make, not money borrowed or gifted to them by Russians / Arabs etc.
> 
> Does anyone here think that Ferguson couldnt win the league every year with that amount of money to spend every season?




Never stated that they didnt have an effective youth system.

However good that youth system was/is they did spend millions on ready made players (30 mill Rooney, 30 mill Berbatov, 30 million Rio, 25 mill Veron, 50 million for two Brazilians a few years back, ect ). He's spent and spent big in plugging the holes his youth system couldnt produce. Without that money in no way would Man U be as successful.

Now in contrast Arsenal, mostly made up of players who we got as "potential" Fab 15 years old, Song 17, Theo, 16 ect ect, the fact that this team have been contenders for the title twice in three years is a feat not lauded enough, but I would say that.

As for the Glaizers, it's unlikely that that SAF would have had the funds necessary to get the above if the old regime had remained in place, and imo not have had the success they've enjoyed.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

For the record, I dont dislike Man U(SA!)...They are a superb team with a towering manager.

The key is to do what they do, without spending money the club doesnt have.

Keep the faith fellow Gooners....


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Never stated that they didnt have an effective youth system.
> 
> However good that youth system was/is they did spend millions on ready made players (30 mill Rooney, 30 mill Berbatov, 30 million Rio, 25 mill Veron, 50 million for two Brazilians a few years back, ect ). He's spent and spent big in plugging the holes his youth system couldnt produce. Without that money in no way would Man U be as successful.
> 
> ...



£30 million for Rooney looks like the bargain of the century.

Anyway yes United have spent money but it was money the club generated organically from it's own success, y'know kind of like what Arsenal are hoping to do with the stadium move. But United have had more youth products as the core of their team than any other club in England and these were players brought through totally not bought in at 16/17 as is the more common practice these days. 

For all the hype about the Arsenal kids, do they have own brand defenders at the level of Evans or Brown?

As for your last point you seem utterly cinfused of course United would have more of the funds available if the Glazers weren't in place, I fail to see how anyone could claim that being took over by carpet baggers using the club to pay off the debts they acquired to pruchase it would make it more likely Ferguson would get more funds.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> £30 million for Rooney looks like the bargain of the century.
> 
> Anyway yes United have spent money but it was money the club generated organically from it's own success, y'know kind of like what Arsenal are hoping to do with the stadium move. But United have had more youth products as the core of their team than any other club in England and these were players brought through totally not bought in at 16/17 as is the more common practice these days.
> 
> ...



You really are a thick cunt.

In no way was I saying that the Arsenal players were better or that the youth system is better. What I'm saying is that this path is so contrary to those around us and we are still able to keep up with the money bags of the world. We've just decided to go (almost) 100% youth. Which I think is brave and startng to show results.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Never stated that they didnt have an effective youth system.
> 
> However good that youth system was/is they did spend millions on ready made players (30 mill Rooney, 30 mill Berbatov, 30 million Rio, 25 mill Veron, 50 million for two Brazilians a few years back, ect ). He's spent and spent big in plugging the holes his youth system couldnt produce. Without that money in no way would Man U be as successful.



No offence, but isnt that what a manager should be doing?  Wouldnt Arsenal be a much better side if Wenger went out and bought players to plug the obvious holes in that squad?




			
				iROBOT said:
			
		

> Now in contrast Arsenal, mostly made up of players who we got as "potential" Fab 15 years old, Song 17, Theo, 16 ect ect, the fact that this team have been contenders for the title twice in three years is a feat not lauded enough, but I would say that.



Those players are not the problem, as I said above.  Its the likes of Gallas, Almunia and the lack of at least one centre-forward of sufficient quality that is the problem.  




			
				iROBOT said:
			
		

> As for the Glaizers, it's unlikely that that SAF would have had the funds necessary to get the above if the old regime had remained in place, and imo not have had the success they've enjoyed.



Maybe, but they bought all of those players - except for Berbatov, and the two Brazilians you havent identified - before the Glazers took over the club.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> You really are a thick cunt.
> 
> In no way was I saying that the Arsenal players were better or that the youth system is better. What I'm saying is that this path is so contrary to those around us and still able to keep up with the money bags of the world. We've just decided to go (almost) 100% youth. Which I think is brave and startng to show results.



But you claimed United's success was based soley on money and likened them to Chelsea's rise, an idiotic claim that overlooks the fact United have a more successful youth system and historically (going back to the Busby Babes) this has been the basis for the clubs place in footballing history. 

And the path isn't that contrary to everyoe else, it's not like youse are latter day Diggers out to turn the world upside down with your proto communist transfer policy, it's that youse have a long term financial plan centered round the new stadium and a manager that is stubborn to the point of idiocy.

Making out Arsenal are brave uppity paupers is a bad joke, especially when their tickets are the most expensive in the league.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> The key is to do what they do, without spending money the club doesnt have.
> 
> Keep the faith fellow Gooners....




On this note, in 2009 Arsenal Holdings Plc earned £35mln profit after tax, while Man United has run up an ominous £716 mln debt (http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/21/manchester-united-glazers-debt) and only made £6.4mln profit in 2009. *Bring on Chapter 11!*


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

little_legs said:


> On this note, in 2009 Arsenal Holdings Plc earned £35mln profit after tax, while Man United has run up an ominous £716 mln debt (http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/21/manchester-united-glazers-debt) and only made £6.4mln profit in 2009. *Bring on Chapter 11!*



Yes but Wenger hates big Money transfers and instead is using the money to assemble a revolutionary band of communist child soldiers to storm footballing heaven, or more likely be part of another promising but trophyless Arsenal squad for 3 years before moving on somewhere else.

How long can Fabergas put up with this shit?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> But you claimed United's success was based soley on money and likened them to Chelsea's rise, an idiotic claim that overlooks the fact United have a more successful youth system and historically (going back to the Busby Babes) this has been the basis for the clubs place in footballing history.
> 
> And the path isn't that contrary to everyoe else, it's not like youse are latter day Diggers out to turn the world upside down with your proto communist transfer policy, it's that youse have a long term financial plan centered round the new stadium and a manager that is stubborn to the point of idiocy.
> 
> Making out Arsenal are brave uppity paupers is a bad joke, especially when their tickets are the most expensive in the league.



Really? Not that contrary? Where are our 20/30/32 million pound players?

You're having a laugh if you think you havent supplimented your youth system with huge buys over the past.

And yes the rest of us are playing catch up in terms of revenue maximizing by building bigger stadiums, and in so doing have kept up with the Euro places.

Like I said I think we've done alright, the project isnt over yet.

Neither is this season.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> And the path isn't that contrary to everyoe else, it's not like youse are latter day Diggers out to turn the world upside down with your proto communist transfer policy, it's that youse have a long term financial plan centered round the new stadium and a manager that is stubborn to the point of idiocy.



The thing is even that isnt true - they go out and buy the likes of Vermaelen (£12 million after clauses), Eduardo (£7.5 million), Arshavin (£15 million ish), Ramsey (£5 million), Walcott (£12 million after clauses), and others.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Really? Not that contrary? Where are our 20/30/32 million pound players?
> 
> You're having a laugh if you think you havent supplimented your youth system with huge buys over the past.
> 
> ...



Of course the youth system has been supplimented with record signings, what sort of loon would deny that? The point is that the money for those signings came organically from the clubs success, it wasn't like some Russian chucked his personal wealth at a plucky Cup run club, like I said the status of United that acted as the foundation for such success was securedly historically through the Busby Babes and their tragic end on a Munich runway.

Like I said Arsenal are only contrary because they have just invested in a new stadium and have a manager who seems to have taken the Professor adjectives a bit literally and imagines he can create a total footballing frankestein's monster from sewing together a bunch of children bought on the cheap from all over the world.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

agricola said:


> No offence, but isnt that what a manager should be doing?  Wouldnt Arsenal be a much better side if Wenger went out and bought players to plug the obvious holes in that squad?



We spent our money on the stadium, to spend above that would have been unsustainable.

So no, not with the new ground, Wenger just simply couldnt. That's why DEan left ultimately 





agricola said:


> players are not the problem, as I said above.  Its the likes of Gallas, Almunia and the lack of at least one centre-forward of sufficient quality that is the problem.



Yes and no. It's more about self belife then ability.

But Al has been dreadful.





agricola said:


> Maybe, but they bought all of those players - except for Berbatov, and the two Brazilians you havent identified - before the Glazers took over the club.



Cant be arsed to look that up (the brazl boys, brothers, what do I know?)

And that's why they had to sell in order to keep up this level of spending. It'll be their downfall (mark my words)


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Like I said Arsenal are only contrary because they have just invested in a new stadium and have a manager who seems to have taken the Professor adjectives a bit literally and imagines he can create a total footballing frankestein's monster from sewing together a bunch of children bought on the cheap from all over the world.



Yer starting to get it. 

I'm off to bed me dears....

(sorry for calling you a cunt)


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 1, 2010)

agricola said:


> The thing is even that isnt true - they go out and buy the likes of Vermaelen (£12 million after clauses), Eduardo (£7.5 million), Arshavin (£15 million ish), Ramsey (£5 million), Walcott (£12 million after clauses), and others.



Fuck Me.. that's one hell of a lot of fantastic players at very good prices. 

It's half a team almost for 1.5 Berbatovs.. or something like that.

What's their sell on value now?

Wengers a genius..


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

agricola said:


> The thing is even that isnt true - they go out and buy the likes of Vermaelen (£12 million after clauses), Eduardo (£7.5 million), Arshavin (£15 million ish), Ramsey (£5 million), Walcott (£12 million after clauses), and others.



But United bought Rooney for £28 million blah blah blah.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Fuck Me.. that's one hell of a lot of fantastic players at very good prices.
> 
> It's half a team almost for 1.5 Berbatovs.. or something like that.
> 
> ...



He should go work in the city (with the gunners fans) then, because most people judge footballing genuis by trophies not balance sheets.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> And that's why they had to sell in order to keep up this level of spending. It'll be their downfall (mark my words)



The downfall if there is one will be because of the carpetting bagging bald vultures that took over the club and have used it's record turnovers to pay off the debts the cunts took on to buy the club in the first place, it has fuck all to do with United's financial dealings prior to the takeover as even with the purchasing of Rooney's and Rio's the club always posted a net profit.

Like has been said it's almost lucky for the rest of the league that the Glazers are nicking United's profits as after the past 3 seasons United have had they'd have been so coming down with the stuff they'd have been wallpapering the toliets with £100 notes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Like has been said it's almost lucky for the rest of the league that the Glazers are nicking United's profits as after the past 3 seasons United have had they'd have been so coming down with the stuff they'd have been wallpapering the toliets with £100 notes.


you think they've just stuck to nicking man u's profits? the bloody club's had its accounts plundered by the fuckers!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> you think they've just stuck to nicking man u's profits? the bloody club's had its accounts plundered by the fuckers!



So far yeah they have, if we include Ronaldo's transfer fee as profit.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> they put three goals in the net and we only managed one.
> 
> it takes a lot of gall for a spurs fan to try to take the piss, when the last time you won the league few people posting here were born, and the last time you managed to finish above the arse was round 15 years ago. for us a bad season is when we're in the uefa/europa league - even on our off days we're a fuck of a lot better than your sorry crew.



We know we're shit though. I just love Arsenals constant stream of excuses for not performing. Sooner or later you'll realise that by your own standards you're just not as good as you think you are. 

Your well thumbed excuse book must be rivalling First Capital Connects for thickness


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The downfall if there is one will be because of the carpetting bagging bald vultures that took over the club and have used it's record turnovers to pay off the debts the cunts took on to buy the club in the first place, it has fuck all to do with United's financial dealings prior to the takeover as even with the purchasing of Rooney's and Rio's the club always posted a net profit.
> 
> Like has been said it's almost lucky for the rest of the league that the Glazers are nicking United's profits as after the past 3 seasons United have had they'd have been so coming down with the stuff they'd have been wallpapering the toliets with £100 notes.



Belive (or not) I do have sympathy, think you've been stiched up good and proper.


And like I said, I have no doubt that you were living within your means, but you are not now (however that may have happened) and this muct be a huge concern for every Man U fan, Hope the "fan buy out" works.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 2, 2010)

chieftain said:


> We know we're shit though. I just love Arsenals constant stream of excuses for not performing. Sooner or later you'll realise that by your own standards you're just not as good as you think you are.
> 
> Your well thumbed excuse book must be rivalling First Capital Connects for thickness



Reaching the finals and semi finals of the European cup being 4 points ioff the top two seasons ago and (still) being in contention now.
What do you mean "not as good as you think you are"? Bizzare, we may not have won anything but we are and have been strong contenders for years. And consistantly in the top four (an acheivement you lot want more then anything else).

Anyhow, It's only a matter of time before the near misses becomes silverware.

Rome wasnt built in a day.

Keep the faith.


----------



## g force (Feb 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> £30 million for Rooney looks like the bargain of the century.
> 
> Anyway yes United have spent money but it was money the club generated organically from it's own success, y'know kind of like what Arsenal are hoping to do with the stadium move. But United have had more youth products as the core of their team than any other club in England and these were players brought through totally not bought in at 16/17 as is the more common practice these days.
> 
> For all the hype about the Arsenal kids, do they have own brand defenders at the level of Evans or Brown?




You're failing to see the bigger picture. Not that Arsenal have got it right either.

£0 for Lionel Messi, Xavi and Andres Iniesta is even better. A good youth system - and really there aren't many clubs that have one - will beat tranfer dealings every single time.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the idea that United's debt has been built up organically, through 'success' rather than overspending money that they shoudln't have.

Basically they're Chelsea, only using the stock market and brand value to once give themselves a head start, securitising funds on the promise of future success and business growth.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 2, 2010)

the "Rooney with a bargain" is a bullshit argument. You'd expect a hell of a lot of 19 year old for 30m. They got what they paid for basically.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 2, 2010)

arsenal should've been in for Begovic btw. That 3m is going to look like bargain of the century in 1-2 years time, boy is quality.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 2, 2010)

little_legs said:


> On this note, in 2009 Arsenal Holdings Plc earned £35mln profit after tax, while Man United has run up an ominous £716 mln debt (http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/21/manchester-united-glazers-debt) and only made £6.4mln profit in 2009. *Bring on Chapter 11!*



What a thing for a football fan to celebrate...

How's the trophy cabinet looking?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> What a thing for a football fan to celebrate...
> 
> How's the trophy cabinet looking?



Not great at the mo.

But keeping a tight ship means we will still be here in twenty years time.

If the Mancs (all of them) keep on spending like lunatics, I doubt they'll be there in 20.

So yeah, Arsenal are in great shape.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> What a thing for a football fan to celebrate...
> 
> How's the trophy cabinet looking?



the season is not over yet. It's been suggested here to keep the faith, which is what i am going to do. i am also hoping that man united will 'help' arsenal by losing a few games.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 3, 2010)

g force said:


> You're failing to see the bigger picture. Not that Arsenal have got it right either.
> 
> £0 for Lionel Messi, Xavi and Andres Iniesta is even better. A good youth system - and really there aren't many clubs that have one - will beat tranfer dealings every single time.



yeah but like Manchester United Barca don't exactly have an aversion to spending big when they want to, afterall with all the best will in the world no youth system can produce a whole squad that will meet the grade, oh and £0 for Scholes, Giggs and Evans isn't bad even if the first two are getting on now.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 3, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I like the idea that United's debt has been built up organically, through 'success' rather than overspending money that they shoudln't have.
> 
> Basically they're Chelsea, only using the stock market and brand value to once give themselves a head start, securitising funds on the promise of future success and business growth.



Except United didn't didn't build up the debt trough overspending, the debt got foisted upon a profit posting club by the cunts who bought it over precisely by securing loans on the promise of future success and business growth of the club.

I guess you are as clueless about economics as you are about football.

Oh yeah that reminds me, what you make of Nani's recent performances, beginning to look like I wasn't spouting shite about the lad's potential or in warning people against writing him off.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

except Utd didnt securitise funds


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Except United didn't didn't build up the debt trough overspending, the debt got foisted upon a profit posting club by the cunts who bought it over precisely by securing loans on the promise of future success and business growth of the club.
> 
> I guess you are as clueless about economics as you are about football.
> 
> *Oh yeah that reminds me, what you make of Nani's recent performances, beginning to look like I wasn't spouting shite about the lad's potential or in warning people against writing him off*.




One swallow doth not a Summer make.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> except Utd didnt securitise funds



I heard on the radio this morning that the bonds issued by Man U(SA!) a few weeks back have lost 5% in value.

That should make selling the rest interesting.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 3, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> One swallow doth not a Summer make.



Quite but he has done in three matches in a row now not to mention a good few other times in his first season and whilst it doesn't prove he will make it but it obviously shows he certainly has the potential and he shouldn't have been written off by knee jerk wankers.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that the bonds issued by Man U(SA!) a few weeks back have lost 5% in value.
> 
> That should make selling the rest interesting.



doesnt matter, the bonds have been issued and Man U have their money 

trading them now is a side market


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> doesnt matter, the bonds have been issued and Man U have their money
> 
> trading them now is a side market



I was under the impression that they still had a few more to sell, you live and learn....

Well at least we know one thing, the bonds (therefore the club) has been over valued, which should please the Glaziers seeing as Man U are/were a levarage point in raising money. 

Interesting stuff.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

bond issuance will be underwrittend by banks to clear up any unsold.

but yes,the drop in value does have its own message


----------



## g force (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah but like Manchester United Barca don't exactly have an aversion to spending big when they want to, afterall with all the best will in the world no youth system can produce a whole squad that will meet the grade, oh and £0 for Scholes, Giggs and Evans isn't bad even if the first two are getting on now.



Difference being we make a profit and aren't saddled with debt 

Which is good cos apparently we're going to buy Cesc for £40m in the summer and get Eboue thrown in too.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Except United didn't didn't build up the debt trough overspending, the debt got foisted upon a profit posting club by the cunts who bought it over precisely by securing loans on the promise of future success and business growth of the club.


It got "foisted" on the club because you prostituted yourself for more money. You can't complain when you sell yourself to the highest bidder and the highest bidder is someone you don't fancy.


> I guess you are as clueless about economics as you are about football.


Pot, kettle etc.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Because, of course, it was the fans who sold the club.

Moron.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Because, of course, it was the fans who sold the club.


Revol was disputing the idea that Manchester United's debt woes are the result of spending money they 'shouldn't' have had. I was correcting his mistake. They went public, and got lots of money for it. Now they pay the price.


> Moron.


What brilliant arguments you present.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Revol was disputing the idea that Manchester United's debt woes are the result of spending money they 'shouldn't' have had. I was correcting his mistake. They went public, and got lots of money for it. Now they pay the price.
> 
> What brilliant arguments you present.



Aren't Arsenal a PLC, the same could happen to them and make all the sound financial management and investment count for fuck all, it also makes the point you raise about floating on the stock market absolutely irrelevant in a discussion comparing Arsenal and Manchester United's financial strategies.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Aren't Arsenal a PLC, the same could happen to them and make all the sound financial management and investment count for fuck all


In theory, though Arsenal's debt, ironically, protects it from a leveraged takeover. The club just can't handle more debt, so there's no profit to be made.


> , it also makes the point you raise about floating on the stock market absolutely irrelevant in a discussion comparing Arsenal and Manchester United's financial strategies.


I wasn't comparing their strategies, I was commenting on United's.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Aren't Arsenal a PLC, the same could happen to them and make all the sound financial management and investment count for fuck all, it also makes the point you raise about floating on the stock market absolutely irrelevant in a discussion comparing Arsenal and Manchester United's financial strategies.



Our highest shareholder is a very well respected businessman who's very well respected for his business sense. He will not treat us like your owner is treating you (as a cash cow)

We have nothing to fear

EDIT to add, Oh, if things do go tits up in terms of silverware, he'll step in and help us build a new squad. He's minted (so's his wife).


----------



## agricola (Feb 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Our highest shareholder is a very well respected businessman who's very well respected for his business sense. He will not treat us like your owner is treating you (as a cash cow)
> 
> We have nothing to fear



Oh really?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> Oh really?



Is he our highest share holder?

Mmmm?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Why do you think Usmanov is to be feared?


----------



## agricola (Feb 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Is he our highest share holder?
> 
> Mmmm?



He is your second highest shareholder, and probably has access to more money, and less sense, than your highest one does.  Why is it that your board has an agreement only to sell board shares to "permitted persons", again?




			
				Discordia said:
			
		

> Why do you think Usmanov is to be feared?



Because the Arsenal board appear to, and because of this.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> Because the Arsenal board appear to, and because of this.



I don't mean he isn't a nasty fellow, I mean why should he feared in a "future of the club" sense. Is there some indication he would try to fuck over the club?

eta: including any reason to think he will be able to get control of the club.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Our highest shareholder is a very well respected businessman who's very well respected for his business sense. He will not treat us like your owner is treating you (as a cash cow)
> 
> We have nothing to fear
> 
> EDIT to add, Oh, if things do go tits up in terms of silverware, he'll step in and help us build a new squad. He's minted (so's his wife).



Yes so it comes down to a matter of personalities, nothing actually structural that can guarantee against a hostile take over.

The one thing making Arsenal safer than United is precisely the fact it doesn't have near the turnover, it was United's profitability that made it vulnerable to a hostile takeover paid for by loans leveraged against it's own worth.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> Because the Arsenal board appear to, and because of this.



Good to see Schillings representing Usmanov and John Terry..

Not to defend Usmanov necessarily but Craig Murray isn't the most reliable is he?

And the machinations of oligarchs are at a substantially different level to ordinary 'dealings'. For example I thought Usmanov was told to buy the Rostropovich auction to give to the state..


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> In theory, though Arsenal's debt, ironically, protects it from a leveraged takeover. The club just can't handle more debt, so there's no profit to be made.
> 
> I wasn't comparing their strategies, I was commenting on United's.



Yes so you're moralistic whinge about United being a PLC and so got what they deserved was bollocks as the only difference between them and Arsenal is that United were more profitable and so an attractive proposition to a family of carpetbagging gnomes.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The one thing making Arsenal safer than United is precisely the fact it doesn't have near the turnover, it was United's profitability that made it vulnerable to a hostile takeover paid for by loans leveraged against it's own worth.



To be clear, Arsenal are _extremely_ profitable. They just already spend most of it on debt..

eta:



> Yes so you're moralistic whinge


I have nothing against gambling, and I'm not complaining that United got taken over by the Glazers, so not a whinge either.


> about United being a PLC and so got what they deserved was bollocks


They took a gamble and lost. How would you describe a gambler losing their money? If not deserved, then use that word.


> as the only difference between them and Arsenal is that United were more profitable and so an attractive proposition to a family of carpetbagging gnomes.


Arsenal are plenty profitable, but they can't sustain more debt. Once that debt is cleared they will be ripe for picking if they are in position to be taken over.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes so you're moralistic whinge about United being a PLC and so got what they deserved was bollocks as the only difference between them and Arsenal is that United were more profitable and so an attractive proposition to a family of carpetbagging gnomes.



There are important differences between the share structure of Arsenal and United which has made it considerably more difficult for Arsenal to be bought by an investor in the manner that Glazer has bought United.

This is a point somewhat rammed home by recent history.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> There are important differences between the share structure of Arsenal and United which has made it considerably more difficult for Arsenal to be bought by an investor in the manner that Glazer has bought United.
> 
> This is a point somewhat rammed home by recent history.



Is it a morally superior less capitalist structure? If not then the shite talked about United getting what they deserved for going PLC is inane drivel.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Is it a morally superior less capitalist structure? If not then the shite talked about United getting what they deserved for going PLC is inane drivel.



It's a more conservative structure.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It's a more conservative structure.



In more than one sense, posh tory cunts.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> In more than one sense, posh tory cunts.



Well, that's strangely pretty much bang on the money.

A large part of the secret of Arsenal's stability has been the Hill-Wood family who are very much old school tie Etonian educated aristos with a conservative, patrician attitude towards running the club.

Their influence has waned considerably but you can make a pretty good case for Arsenal still being run in accordance with their ideas.


----------



## agricola (Feb 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> There are important differences between the share structure of Arsenal and United which has made it considerably more difficult for Arsenal to be bought by an investor in the manner that Glazer has bought United.
> 
> This is a point somewhat rammed home by recent history.



The *only* difference is that your major shareholders chose not to sell - indeed, organized a agreement binding them not to sell - enough of their shareholdings to Usmanov, or whoever else isnt a "permitted person".  That can change.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> The *only* difference is that your major shareholders chose not to sell - indeed, organized a agreement binding them not to sell - enough of their shareholdings to Usmanov, or whoever else isnt a "permitted person".  That can change.



Up to a point. But the shares are also more difficult to acquire given the market that they traded on and their comparative rarity. This makes it easier for the existing shareholders to collude in lockdown agreements and so on.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Its been our saviour in terms of being taken over by glory seekers like the Chavs and the (richer) club in Manchester have.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it's amazing we are still in the top 4 consistently despite our lack of funds. Saying that though we _need_ to spend money in the summer.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

g force said:


> Difference being we make a profit and aren't saddled with debt
> 
> Which is good cos apparently we're going to buy Cesc for £40m in the summer and get Eboue thrown in too.



That reminded me of this article from the mighty Arseblog...



> Still pretty quiet as we prepare for Chelsea on Sunday. There's more crap this morning about Barcelona - this time they want Cesc and Eboue! Talk about hitting us where it hurts. Losing Cesc would be bad, but Eboue too? Worst. Summer. Ever.
> 
> As I said the other day though this is the kind of thing we're going to have to put up with as long as this presidential campaign goes on. The funny thing is that the man who wins the election in Barcelona will be the one who has managed to show the greatest and most effective disrespect to another football club. He will woo the voters with promises of big names, have his people tap up players along the way and generally be rewarded for his underhand behaviour. *It's like Cunt Idol*. A classy way to choose someone to run your club, no doubt about it.


http://www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog


(Also, You've got it so fucking wrong. It's 40 mill for Eboue with Cesc thrown in...)


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has recalled Theo Walcott as they attempt to bounce back from the damaging home defeat to Manchester United last Sunday. Abou Diaby is back as Tomas Rosicky and Denilson drop to the bench.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That reminded me of this article from the mighty Arseblog...



Which club did you get Fabregas from again?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 7, 2010)

Lose today and lose against Liverpool on Wed will mean the Scousers will only be 2 points behind us,could'na imagined that scenario a few weeks ago,Id settle for a draw against Chelsea and 3 points agin the Pool.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2010)

I reckon you guys will beat liverpool, can only see it being a chelsea win today but a tight one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh dear...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 7, 2010)

Fuck me Drogba's really got our number


----------



## deadringer (Feb 7, 2010)

good uniterupted stream here if anyones interested:  http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bendtner can't even stand on his feet...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> Bendtner can't even stand on his feet...



To be fair he showed great strength to win that free kick in the first place.

Arsenal have shown a lot more balls this week, pity their defense is a disorganised mess.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2010)

Drogba is fucking amazing, how did that not go in!


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Drogba is fucking amazing, how did that not go in!



I can't watch this anymore ...


----------



## purplex (Feb 7, 2010)

they are rubbish, no strength in midfield, a defence modelled on butter.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2010)

Still think arse will beat liverpool, got a feeling about that.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

ridiculous game - Diaby and Song were terrific.  There wasn't a minute of the 90 where Arsenal was not the better side.  God knows what the possession stats were.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

You have to shoot (accurately) to be better. Oh for a fit striker. And a keeper of course.

6 - Arsenal have faced just six shots on target in the games against Man Utd and so far versus Chelsea, conceding five goals. Generous.

Says it all really. That's not a rubbish defence for whoever said that, that's a rubbish keeper.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> ridiculous game - Diaby and Song were terrific.  There wasn't a minute of the 90 where Arsenal was not the better side.  God knows what the possession stats were.



Well they weren't better at defending for a start.

You can go on about possession stats all you want but ultimately they are futile as Chelsea just sat back and let Arsenal try their party trick of trying to pass through the centre. Arsenal are just far too one dimensional going forward.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Arsenal are just far too one dimensional going forward.



Well we're playing a winger as a striker so it's not really surprising is it? Imagine United playing with Nani or Valencia up front


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You have to shoot (accurately) to be better. Oh for a fit striker. And a keeper of course.
> 
> 6 - Arsenal have faced just six shots on target in the games against Man Utd and so far versus Chelsea, conceding five goals. Generous.
> 
> Says it all really. That's not a rubbish defence for whoever said that, that's a rubbish keeper.



It's not just that though it's the whole Arsenal build up style, teams sit back and so Arsenal end up bringing more and more players forward in order to try and work the ball through the centre only to then get thumped on the counter, to reduce the issue to the 'defence' or 'keeper' is to miss the fact that teams defend and attack as units not separate modules.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Well we're playing a winger as a striker so it's not really surprising is it? Imagine United playing with Nani or Valencia up front



Youse were the same when Eduardo was playing upfront.

And a better comparison to Arshavin is to imagine Ronaldo playing up front.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's not just that though it's the whole Arsenal build up style


This is very short-term thinking though. This style has been caused by RvP and Bendtner both getting crocked. So we overcommit.


> to reduce the issue to the 'defence' or 'keeper' is to miss the fact that teams defend and attack as units not separate modules.


Yes I totally agree. Our attack is impotent at the moment against disciplined defences, and that causes defensive issues when we have to score.

Not to say we defend counters very well or anything, but other than Almunia being shit I'd say it's mostly a lack of potency up front problem.

eta:


> Youse were the same when Eduardo was playing upfront.


Eduardo has, frankly, been shit. Atrocious shooting. So that doesn't help.


> And a better comparison to Arshavin is to imagine Ronaldo playing up front.


Ronaldo isn't really a winger though. He has the attributes to play up front (and he's a flat out striker at Madrid), unlike Arshavin/Nani/Valencia/Rosicky type players.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Arsenal are just far too one dimensional going forward.



Scored same number of goals as Chelsea and one less than Man Utd this season.



revol68 said:


> And a better comparison to Arshavin is to imagine Ronaldo playing up front.



For Real Madrid? How is that a better comparison?

Whatever the faults of the team, a David Mellor analysis as if the team in 3rd is in crisis is ridiculous.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Youse were the same when Eduardo was playing upfront.
> 
> And a better comparison to Arshavin is to imagine Ronaldo playing up front.



who's Youse?

is he some kind of African scouser?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You have to shoot (accurately) to be better. Oh for a fit striker. And a keeper of course.
> 
> 6 - Arsenal have faced just six shots on target in the games against Man Utd and so far versus Chelsea, conceding five goals. Generous.
> 
> Says it all really. That's not a rubbish defence for whoever said that, that's a rubbish keeper.



Not sure Almunia could have done anything with either goal today.  We battered Chelsea for 90 minutes and really didn't have an awful lot of good fortune.  Cech's saves certainly did make a difference.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Well we're playing a winger as a striker so it's not really surprising is it? Imagine United playing with Nani or Valencia up front



But to get down to a situation like that man united would have to have what 6/7/8 players out injured(preusming they are allowed to recall welbaeck and any other striker out on loan). You have 3 strikers injured(i will allow bentdner to be classed as injured) and are reduced to playing arshavin up front.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Scored same number of goals as Chelsea and one less than Man Utd this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does that prove? Having watched Arsenal this season it is obvious that when their tippy tappy trough the middle isn't working they are short of ideas, of course large part of that is because RVP is injured and Adebayor fucked off to City. It's this build up play that keeps getting them nailed on the counter.

It was a better comparison as in Arshavin is a winger in the same way Ronaldo is a winger ie not really.

Also where did I suggest Arsenal are in 'crisis', if anything I'd say Arsenal are just at the same level they've been for the past 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Not sure Almunia could have done anything with either goal today.


Expected to? No. Could have? Of course. Problem is he hardly ever makes good saves, plus fucks up routine ones.


> We battered Chelsea for 90 minutes and really didn't have an awful lot of good fortune.


No we didn't. Poor finishing (not bothering to shoot half the time) is not battering.


> Cech's saves certainly did make a difference.


Yes, needed Bendtner to bring out his jitters. Should've come on at half time.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

There was barely a moment in the game when Chelsea had possession - certainly in the 2nd half.

Wenger very very rarely makes subsitutions at half time.  He doesn't feel Nicklas is fully fit yet - I expect he may well start on Wednesday.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> But to get down to a situation like that man united would have to have what 6/7/8 players out injured(preusming they are allowed to recall welbaeck and any other striker out on loan). You have 3 strikers injured(i will allow bentdner to be classed as injured) and are reduced to playing arshavin up front.
> 
> 
> dave



Don't agree. Injure Rooney and Berbatov and United have what, Owen, Macheda, Welbeck? Owen's finishing has been as bad as Eduardo's, and the other 2 are pretty unproven and could well be just as useless as Arshavin up front has been.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> But to get down to a situation like that man united would have to have what 6/7/8 players out injured(preusming they are allowed to recall welbaeck and any other striker out on loan). You have 3 strikers injured(i will allow bentdner to be classed as injured) and are reduced to playing arshavin up front.
> 
> 
> dave



we have had more than 3 players injured this season for most of it.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

For the last time you aren't battering a team if they are deliberately letting you come onto them so they can catch you on the break.

Saying that with some better finish and luck Arsenal could have had a draw or even a win.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Don't agree. Injure Rooney and Berbatov and United have what, Owen, Macheda, Welbeck? Owen's finishing has been as bad as Eduardo's, and the other 2 are pretty unproven and could well be just as useless as Arshavin up front has been.



DIOUF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for Owen well his finishing might be shite at the moment but his movement does cause teams problems and offers more options for United's build up play.

I don't think Bendtner is any great shakes but he does atleast offer something different upfront for when the tippy tappy traingles aren't cutting it.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> But to get down to a situation like that man united would have to have what 6/7/8 players out injured(preusming they are allowed to recall welbaeck and any other striker out on loan). You have 3 strikers injured(i will allow bentdner to be classed as injured) and are reduced to playing arshavin up front.



Not sure that comparison works - Rooney, Berbatov, Owen.. Diouf.. against Van Persie, Eduardo, Bendtner.. Vela. Am I missing someone?



revol68 said:


> What does that prove? Having watched Arsenal this season it is obvious that when their tippy tappy trough the middle isn't working they are short of ideas, of course large part of that is because RVP is injured and Adebayor fucked off to City. It's this build up play that keeps getting them nailed on the counter.
> 
> It was a better comparison as in Arshavin is a winger in the same way Ronaldo is a winger ie not really.
> 
> Also where did I suggest Arsenal are in 'crisis', if anything I'd say Arsenal are just at the same level they've been for the past 3 or 4 years.



What does it prove? Nothing. I was commenting their 'one-dimensional' football is effective when it comes to scoring goals. More so given the apparent lack of strikers..

Comparing current players with past players is a bit of a waste of time, as would be us blaming it on injuries.. that's the squad we have.

I wasn't meaning to imply you personally had said Arsenal are in 'crisis'. It's a comment on the level of analysis of a team, which despite recent results is doing well. If we do ever win again then hopefully we'll have enough goal celebration like Sunderlands!


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> DIOUF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> As for Owen well his finishing might be shite at the moment but his movement does cause teams problems and offers more options for United's build up play.


Agreed, but Eduardo does too. It's just not enough on a long-term basis though. And of course 'clever' movement becomes less and less clever as the quality of defender goes up. You see the same thing with Owen, pretty much vanishing against quality defences.


> I don't think Bendtner is any great shakes but he does atleast offer something different upfront for when the tippy tappy traingles aren't cutting it.


Yeah, that's been the problem. Both the "another option" guys getting crocked together.

Frankly if Rooney+Berbatov got crocked together, or Drogba+Anelka, or whatever, those teams would struggle just as much in big games.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Not sure that comparison works - Rooney, Berbatov, Owen.. Diouf.. against Van Persie, Eduardo, Bendtner.. Vela. Am I missing someone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their one dimensional build up has not been successful against good sides that set up to counter it though. United have had the beating of Arsenal for quite some time now and a large part of that is the fact Arsenal are so damn predictable, likewise Chelsea have done them over twice this season playing the exact same counter attacking game.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

guys Bendtner just isnt good enough


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> guys Bendtner just isnt good enough



that's not the issue, the issue is that he at least offers something different.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> For the last time you aren't battering a team if they are deliberately letting you come onto them so they can catch you on the break.
> 
> Saying that with some better finish and luck Arsenal could have had a draw or even a win.



Don't be daft.  Chelsea wasn't doing that at all.  You think they deliberately let Arsenal have the lion's share of possession, chances, corners and everything else?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Who's a better 22 year old "big guy"?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Their one dimensional build up has not been successful against good sides that set up to counter it though. United have had the beating of Arsenal for quite some time now and a large part of that is the fact Arsenal are so damn predictable, likewise Chelsea have done them over twice this season playing the exact same counter attacking game.



United were unbelievably fortunate to win earlier in the season - so that's nonsense for starters.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

Not talking about if it would be a good strike partnership merely stating I can't imagine them being forced to play a winger up front by themselves anytime soon.

That being said i don't think man united would hesitate in playing any combination of owen/macheda/welbeck in the prem if rooney & berbatov were out and think they would be more then adequate to beat most teams.



> Not sure that comparison works - Rooney, Berbatov, Owen.. Diouf...... am i missing someone?



Welbaeck and macheda you missed.

I had forgotten about vela with the 3, i have to admit. But still man united have a hell of a lot more strikers then you so wouldn't be forced to name a winger up front anytime soon.



dave


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Arshavin has been adequate to beat most teams though. The issue has not been "most teams". We've dispatched them quite efficiently.

Can you seriously imagine Owen up front, alone, against Liverpool/Chelsea/Arsenal? You really don't think United would seriously struggle?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> United were unbelievably fortunate to win earlier in the season - so that's nonsense for starters.



United were shite that day (especially the first half) but the fact is that Arsenal couldn't take advantage of it because even with United playing like chumps they still couldn't break through.

But I was talking about far more than just one game, maybe you should go back to the two legs of the Champions League last year too.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Have to count the league too then, where it was 1-0 Arsenal...

You didn't win on the counter in the CL anyway did you? I forget the first game's goal but the second was a slip in the area and a FK (a dive but whatever). Not counters.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Arshavin has been adequate to beat most teams though. The issue has not been "most teams". We've dispatched them quite efficiently.
> 
> Can you seriously imagine Owen up front, alone, against Liverpool/Chelsea/Arsenal? You really don't think United would seriously struggle?



I can't imagine man united playing anyone other then rooney as a lone striker.  They are all about the 442.(well most of the time)


dave


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

They haven't played 4-4-2 in a big game in donkey's years. No one has. It's pretty much suicide.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Don't be daft.  Chelsea wasn't doing that at all.  You think they deliberately let Arsenal have the lion's share of possession, chances, corners and everything else?



whether they deliberately did so or whether it's the natural outcome of playing a team that build up in numbers with a series of short interchanges is rather irrelevant. Arsenal could have won that game today with some better fininshing/ luck but still the issue was obvious to everyone, when a team sits deep and Arsenal are building up they inevitably have to commit more and more men forward to keep the move going and when this breaks down they are very vulnerable. And teams will sit deep and narrow against Arsenal because they have no threat from the wings or the more direct ball up to a strong forward.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah they do??

Berbetov and rooney have been starting most games and rooney is very much up front rather then on thr right wing or anything.

They didn't so much when ronaldo was about, but they have been this year. Innit?


dave


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yeah they do??


No, they don't. No one does.

Name the last time a big 4 team played 4-4-2 in a big match?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Have to count the league too then, where it was 1-0 Arsenal...
> 
> You didn't win on the counter in the CL anyway did you? I forget the first game's goal but the second was a slip in the area and a FK (a dive but whatever). Not counters.



The first game wasn't on the counter cause it's United at home and they are always expected to go for the neck.

The second saw United outplay Arsenal in every department but also nail them on the counter with a goal that was very similar to the one Rooney scored last week.

Also the league game at the Emirates last season was 2-1 to Arsenal, with 2 goals from Nasri, though United set up very open that day with Rooney and Berbatov.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

> Name the last time a big 4 team played 4-4-2 in a big match?



err chelsea today.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No, they don't. No one does.
> 
> Name the last time a big 4 team played 4-4-2 in a big match?



442 is for at home and away to shite teams.

United set up with two strikers at the 1st leg of the Champions League game last year.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> err chelsea today.
> 
> 
> dave



eh no they didn't, it was basically a 433/451, Anelka was pushed out wide.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

You sure? I only watched first half hour but it looked like anelka was alongside drogba most of the time. Obviously he likes to work the channel though.

He certainly looked to go through the middle a fair bit and a lot more then henry would normally do for barca in their 433.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2010)

what does it matter? chavski done us like a kipper, high hopes beaten into dust again....


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> 442 is for at home and away to shite teams.
> 
> United set up with two strikers at the 1st leg of the Champions League game last year.



Don't remember to be honest but you usually play 4-5-1 even at home. Definitely gonna be playing it against Meelan.



> The first game wasn't on the counter cause it's United at home and they are always expected to go for the neck.


Right so not a counter.


> The second saw United outplay Arsenal in every department but also nail them on the counter with a goal that was very similar to the one Rooney scored last week.


A counter when Arsenal needed _four_ goals? Come on man, that means fuckall.



> what does it matter? chavski done us like a kipper, high hopes beaten into dust again....


Get used to it, money rules in football. We're still paying for the stadium


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> You sure? I only watched first half hour but it looked like anelka was alongside drogba most of the time. Obviously he likes to work the channel though.
> 
> He certainly looked to go through the middle a fair bit and a lot more then henry would normally do for barca in their 433.
> 
> ...



Yeah like I said it's a 451/433, of course Anelka will come into the centre just like Ronaldo or Rooney did for United but the main thing is essentially the 3 man midfield, Lampard, Ballack and Mikel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2010)

no, we're paying for a manager who needs to understand that experience has as much worth as potential tbh.

other teams have players who've won trophies, we haven't and that's why we don't win pressure games imo.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Who's a better 22 year old "big guy"?



carlton cole, all day everyday


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, we're paying for a manager who needs to understand that experience has as much worth as potential tbh.
> 
> other teams have players who've won trophies, we haven't and that's why we don't win pressure games imo.



You can't buy those players cheap.



> carlton cole, all day everyday


Yeah, he's better. Also 26. He was a bigger joke than Bendtner not long ago.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

cole is 26!! He is obviously awesome though.

I reckon andy caroll at newcastle might be a better big man then bentdner though. not by much, but i think he might be.


dave


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> carlton cole, all day everyday



err no.

Nicklas will be going to the world cup and will do well.  Carlton Cole probably won't - and even if he does, he won't play.  Bendtner has massive potential and plays for a top side, unlike Cole.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

didnt know he was 26, fair play.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> err no.
> 
> Nicklas will be going to the world cup and will do well.  Carlton Cole probably won't - and even if he does, he won't play.  Bendtner has massive potential and plays for a top side, unlike Cole.



Bendtner is a peasant. the number of opps he wastes must be some sort of record. He is not good enough for our team.

Wenger must have some faith in the boy


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

we should sign kevin davies


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You can't buy those players cheap.


that really isn't the point. see the difference when you had a settled and established back-4. or paddy and manu. or henry. young men need guidance and guidance. cesc is wonderful but he has very little experience of what's actually involved in lifting a trophy. the balance has shifted too much in the direction of youth imo.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> Bendtner is a peasant. the number of opps he wastes must be some sort of record. He is not good enough for our team.
> 
> Wenger must have some faith in the boy



Bendtner is a peasant eh?  Oh dear.  Look at the number of goals he scored last season for starters from very few starts.  Try judging a centre forward in to his career rather than at the beginning.  Remember Frank Stapleton?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, the fact that he has those chances.

Missing chances > simply not having any. The latter hides better, of course.

Most big guys seem to develop late. Guess it's hard to control that kind of body.



> that really isn't the point. see the difference when you had a settled and established back-4. or paddy and manu. or henry. young men need guidance and guidance. cesc is wonderful but he has very little experience of what's actually involved in lifting a trophy. the balance has shifted too much in the direction of youth imo.


I didn't say it was a good way to go, I said the alternative costs money. Which we don't have.

That stadium didn't get magicked into existence, you know.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

again 26ish but i reckon keyene jones is about due a bigger club, and he is a better option then carlton cole as ummm err, i don't want rid of cole, ever!


dave


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> again 26ish but i reckon keyene jones is about due a bigger club, and he is a better option then carlton cole as ummm err, i don't want rid of cole, ever!
> 
> 
> dave



is he that guy from the High Chaparal?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 7, 2010)

I never got the bile aimed at Bendtner from Arsenal fans, he's still young ffs, then again I never got the wankfest about Eduardo either.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Nicklas will be going to the world cup and will do well.  Carlton Cole probably won't - and even if he does, he won't play.  Bendtner has massive potential and plays for a top side, unlike Cole.



As much as I hate to admit it, I think the only reason why Bendtner will be going to the WC is because he doesn't have a lot of competition in Denmark. On this note, I am beginning to doubt that Theo will be on the plane to South Africa. Yes, he is a young player, but my God, he was useless today.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

I dont want to wait for him to develop, I want a player in our team who will put those chances away.

 Arsenal are the most creative team in the league, and they deserve a Pippo Inzaghi/Batigol who will put the chances away again and again. Bendtner getting those chances doesnt mean jack shit, they get served up on a plater again and again. Anyone could get involved.

Leave the development of a centrifugal striker to somebody else, we deserve better


positive side notw, Clichy was the balls today.

and yes, Theo is consistenly poor this season. no first touch, no killer instinct, no bite.  still a fast motherfucker tho!


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I never got the bile aimed at Bendtner from Arsenal fans, he's still young ffs, then again I never got the wankfest about Eduardo either.



Eduardo is a fantastic finisher.  Wenger believes he will get back to his best which is why he has been given a new contract.  Bendtner is the best young big centre forward in the premiership.  Mourinho, as well as Bayern Munich, have been trying to buy him since he was 17.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, ideal target man. Every team should have a cowboy actor in thier team!


Oh ive actually thought of a reason why jones would be a better option then cole. Cole needs lots of starts and seems a proper confidence player where as i reckon jones would be happy enough on the bench and coming on as a sub more often then not and would indeed be effective in that role.


dave


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

Eduardo/Vela are similar for me.  Ninja finishing skills, but just not with it for their own reasons.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> I dont want to wait for him to develop, I want a player in our team who will put those chances away.
> 
> Arsenal are the most creative team in the league, and they deserve a Pippo Inzaghi/Batigol who will put the chances away again and again. Bendtner getting those chances doesnt mean jack shit, they get served up on a plater again and again. Anyone could get involved.
> 
> ...



well, I'm afraid, your judgment is very poor.  Clichy was poor - again.  His pace and running is coming back but his positional play is awful.  

I'm afraid Batitusta has retired and Inzaghi has nearly retired so I don't think we'll be buying either of those 2.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yes, ideal target man. Every team should have a cowboy actor in thier team!
> 
> 
> Oh ive actually thought of a reason why jones would be a better option then cole. Cole needs lots of starts and seems a proper confidence player where as i reckon jones would be happy enough on the bench and coming on as a sub more often then not and would indeed be effective in that role.
> ...



I'm assuming you mean Kenwyne Jones but got grammatically impaired along the way.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> I dont want to wait for him to develop, I want a player in our team who will put those chances away.


Write a 25m cheque to AFC then!


> Arsenal are the most creative team in the league, and they deserve a Pippo Inzaghi/Batigol who will put the chances away again and again. Bendtner getting those chances doesnt mean jack shit, they get served up on a plater again and again. Anyone could get involved.


I've seen plenty of vanishing acts at Arsenal/United/Barcelona/whatever. Sorry, they aren't served on a platter.


> Leave the development of a centrifugal striker to somebody else, we deserve better


Deserve? We don't have the money to deserve anything more than a CL place.


> positive side notw, Clichy was the balls today.


He was godawful....


> and yes, Theo is consistenly poor this season. no first touch, no killer instinct, no bite.  still a fast motherfucker tho!


I think it's Wenger's project to convert a sprinter into a footballer. Needs to stop getting injured though. And is still very young.

Young players really do get too much flak these days


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I'm assuming you mean Kenwyne Jones but got grammatically impaired along the way.



I do and often am!


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I do and often am!



no worries


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2010)

Arsenal have money available, so thats no excuse


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> well, I'm afraid, your judgment is very poor.  Clichy was poor - again.  His pace and running is coming back but his positional play is awful.
> 
> I'm afraid Batitusta has retired and Inzaghi has nearly retired so I don't think we'll be buying either of those 2.


as a winger, clichy makes a good left back.

pity that gibbs was injured for the season.

doesn't change the basic fact that we need some old heads to guide the young men.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Eduardo is a fantastic finisher.  Wenger believes he will get back to his best which is why he has been given a new contract.  Bendtner is the best young big centre forward in the premiership.  Mourinho, as well as Bayern Munich, have been trying to buy him since he was 17.



I must admit, on the subject of "whats wrong with Arsenal", its a toss-up between whether Wenger or the fans are the more deluded.  If Bendtner was "the best young big centre forward in the premiership" wouldnt Wenger have played him more often?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> I must admit, on the subject of "whats wrong with Arsenal", its a toss-up between whether Wenger or the fans are the more deluded.  If Bendtner was "the best young big centre forward in the premiership" wouldnt Wenger have played him more often?



ETA2:

So I checked, he played every game of the season until he got injured. So uh, wtf are you on?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Where/when? Instead of RvP?
> 
> eta: 10 games, and he's been out for what, 3 months? How much more do you want the guy to play?



I was just going to add that.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> as a winger, clichy makes a good left back.
> 
> pity that gibbs was injured for the season.
> 
> doesn't change the basic fact that we need some old heads to guide the young men.



Clichy is a rubbish winger - he can't cross a ball - they end up behind the goal.  Traore is a fantastic crosser of the ball but gets caught out at the back - having said that I like him as a player.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 7, 2010)

The biggest worry for me is that instead of maturing through learning how to win, these young players are learning the exact opposite - how to repeatedly get thumped in big matches.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> ETA2:
> 
> So I checked, he played every game of the season until he got injured. So uh, wtf are you on?



This season.  How many goals has "the best big young centre forward in the Premiership" scored, then?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> This season.  How many goals has "the best big young centre forward in the Premiership" scored, then?



the one you thought didn't get picked?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 7, 2010)

Dunno I'd have to check.

How many has the real "best big young centre forward in the Premiership" scored? Since you clearly don't think that person is Bendtner.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> the one you thought didn't get picked?



I wasnt aware my question was limited to this season, but if you are setting that distinction, yes.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> I wasnt aware my question was limited to this season, but if you are setting that distinction, yes.



no idea - he scored 11 or 12 last season I think from not many starts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Clichy is a rubbish winger - he can't cross a ball - they end up behind the goal.  Traore is a fantastic crosser of the ball but gets caught out at the back - having said that I like him as a player.


you don't get irony do you?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 7, 2010)

obviously not.

Clichy gets on my nerves - too inconsistent.  When he got the ball in the 1st half wide, left edge of the box - I said 'behind the goal' - and that's where it went.

Frustrating today as we were better in every area of the pitch - Chelsea couldn't get the ball especially in the 2nd half.


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 8, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> obviously not.
> 
> Clichy gets on my nerves - too inconsistent.  When he got the ball in the 1st half wide, left edge of the box - I said 'behind the goal' - and that's where it went.
> 
> Frustrating today as we were better in every area of the pitch - Chelsea couldn't get the ball especially in the 2nd half.




clichy was shit again, ok going forward, as per usual crossing not great, but in defense he was abysmal. drogoba's second and other chances created by just awful positioning. he's become a pussy in the tackle as well. 2 years ago i rated him better than ashley so i'm not sure what's happened there. games?

thank god denilson wasn't on the pitch. i thought diaby and song bossed it amd fair play to em but the usual 70% possession with nowt to show for it. edge of their box stuff. wow. toothless. 

taught a lesson again. 

anyway man utd won the league last year without doing well against the top four maybe we can beat _everyone _else and win it 

liverpool hitting form / porto apparently alright... could be the flattering to deceive that ends in three weeks of mayhem we've seen before.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 8, 2010)

Bad weekend again (getting used to it now)...I suppose there is an outside chance of winning the EPL but that's as unlikely as Terry keeping his pants on.
So we are aiming for 3rd. It's progress of sorts. Look at the table we've scored 60 goals Man U 61the Chavs 60....the difference is the defense they've let in 10 goals less.

Something needs to be done about that.


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article7018595.ece

Arsène Wenger is a genius. He has few peers in either the modern or monochrome era. But I’m sorry, if Arsenal don’t go close to winning the Champions League this season, some serious questions must be asked about his future at the club. Really, it has become that bad.

This might sound like heresy, but where are Arsenal going? Out of both domestic cups, as good as out of the Premier League title race and perhaps, if they’re not careful, out of Europe soon, too. A fifth straight year without a trophy? For a club like Arsenal, that is heresy.

Watching their defeat by Chelsea at Stamford Bridge yesterday only reinforced a long-held feeling. Yes, Arsenal play the beautiful game, the five-yard passes, the intricate triangles. It’s great to watch. When they meet the lesser teams, they pass them to death.

When they meet the better teams, all that becomes so predictable. As is often the outcome: defeat. The word is out on Arsenal — press them, smother them, step on their dancing feet. And when you’ve done that, hit them on the break. Manchester United did it the previous weekend, Chelsea did it yesterday. It was like Groundhog Day.
Related Links

    * Drogba steals the show again for Chelsea

    * Chelsea knock Arsenal out of title race

Multimedia

    * Debate: should Arsenal ditch Wenger? 

The same is true of Wenger’s apparent obsession with small, nimble players, those who paint the pretty pictures yet have so little upper-body strength that, when challenged, they are brushed aside like annoying gnats.

In my playing days, David Batty looked lightweight. But go in for a 50-50 challenge with him, even a 60-40 in your favour, and it was like hitting a brick wall.

Another thing: why did Arsenal continue to send over cross after cross at Stamford Bridge? Whenever the ball arrived, who should be waiting in the middle but Andrey Arshavin, Samir Nasri or Theo Walcott, who are hardly likely to beat Peter Cech, Ricardo Carvalho or John Terry in the air.

Which leads nicely on to why, with no Robin van Persie, did Wenger not invest in a proper centre forward in the January transfer window? Eduardo da Silva is not right yet after injury, Nicklas Bendtner is just lazy. There are forwards out there — look at Harry Redknapp snapping up Eidur Gudjohnsen for Tottenham — and a quick fix, a short deal, would have been perfect for both parties.

No, Arsène kept his chequebook shut. He may regret that. The evidence is mounting against him, like never before in his 14 years in charge at Arsenal, and it is damning. He might run much of the show at the Emirates Stadium, quite understandably, but there must be someone in that boardroom who is getting twitchy.

Perhaps several people.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 8, 2010)

Getting kinda bored hearing the same old discussions about arsenal everywhere, not sure why i keep checking them!


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2010)

as bored as I am reading that post you just made?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure, if you wish. Seriously though, everytime its the same old story about arsenal, nothing new even worth discussing.


----------



## g force (Feb 8, 2010)

It's also utter BS....same was said about us last season...and we only won 6 trophies and totally outplayed Man United in the CL final.

Arsenal's problems come from the lack of Vieira player in the centre IMO. We had Keita and Toure helping Xavi, Iniesta and Messi. All small guys too. That would take the pressure off the others - Cesc, Nasri, Walcott all talented guys - and the defence. That said i'm also surprised by the lack of activity in this window.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 8, 2010)

g force said:


> It's also utter BS....same was said about us last season...and we only won 6 trophies and totally outplayed Man United in the CL final.
> 
> Arsenal's problems come from the lack of Vieira player in the centre IMO. We had Keita and Toure helping Xavi, Iniesta and Messi. All small guys too. That would take the pressure off the others - Cesc, Nasri, Walcott all talented guys - and the defence. That said i'm also surprised by the lack of activity in this window.



Flamini (and Hleb) leaving really didnt help we were four points off the top at the end of the EPL season that year. 

Song is Paddy's replacement, along with Fab easily our best player this year.

Lack of an effective defence (thoughout the team) is costing us this year.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 8, 2010)

g force said:


> It's also utter BS....same was said about us last season...and we only won 6 trophies and totally outplayed Man United in the CL final.
> 
> Arsenal's problems come from the lack of Vieira player in the centre IMO. We had Keita and Toure helping Xavi, Iniesta and Messi. All small guys too. That would take the pressure off the others - Cesc, Nasri, Walcott all talented guys - and the defence. That said i'm also surprised by the lack of activity in this window.



what pissed me off about that final was that United set up so openly, went at it hell for leather for 10 mins, didn't score, conceded a goal from nothing, lost all composure or game plan. Essentially United played the final like Arsenal did the semi final, which was odd considering the similarities in Barca and Arsenal's style (if not execution) and the fact United had played on the counter against Barca in the CL the season before that.

Maybe it was the lack of Fletcher that led Fergie to change the plan or perhaps he like a lot of us got so fed up hearing the smug wankfest about Barca's pure football that he wanted to try and win the match in a different style, whatever it was it certainly didn't work out too well.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> Arsène Wenger is a genius. He has few peers in either the modern or monochrome era. But I’m sorry, if Arsenal don’t go close to winning the Champions League this season, some serious questions must be asked about his future at the club. Really, it has become that bad.


Oh noes, _third_ place. A fucking _tragedy_.


> Out of both domestic cups, as good as out of the Premier League title race and perhaps, if they’re not careful, out of Europe soon, too. A fifth straight year without a trophy? For a club like Arsenal, that is heresy.


So, so daft. Arsenal, at the best of times, are the third richest club in England, with a big gap to second and first. With the new stadium, now is not the best of times.


> And when you’ve done that, hit them on the break. Manchester United did it the previous weekend, Chelsea did it yesterday. It was like Groundhog Day.


Using 2 examples that are contradicted by many others to make a point is, how does one put, really fucking stupid?


> The same is true of Wenger’s apparent obsession with small, nimble players,


Yeah Bendtner and Adebayor are so small and nimble.


> those who paint the pretty pictures yet have so little upper-body strength that, when challenged, they are brushed aside like annoying gnats.


Except they usually don't, since they have that thing English players lack called _skill_. Fabregas protects the ball better than any big oaf.



> Another thing: why did Arsenal continue to send over cross after cross at Stamford Bridge? Whenever the ball arrived, who should be waiting in the middle but Andrey Arshavin, Samir Nasri or Theo Walcott, who are hardly likely to beat Peter Cech, Ricardo Carvalho or John Terry in the air.


Because you would've criticised them for ineffectual pretty passing otherwise?


> Which leads nicely on to why, with no Robin van Persie, did Wenger not invest in a proper centre forward in the January transfer window?


He tried to? They don't grow on trees?


> Eduardo da Silva is not right yet after injury, Nicklas Bendtner is just lazy.


"just lazy"? For having a groin injury? 


> There are forwards out there — look at Harry Redknapp snapping up Eidur Gudjohnsen for Tottenham — and a quick fix, a short deal, would have been perfect for both parties.


Gudjohnsen was shit at Barca. I fail to see why a shit player should be bought.


> No, Arsène kept his chequebook shut.


It's hardly a secret he tried to buy and failed.


> He may regret that.


I may regret reading this garbage. Wait, I already do.


> The evidence is mounting against him, like never before in his 14 years in charge at Arsenal, and it is damning.


_Damning_!! He's only kept Arsenal in the CL while taking on, what 500m in debt? Useless, sack him!


> He might run much of the show at the Emirates Stadium, quite understandably, but there must be someone in that boardroom who is getting twitchy.
> 
> Perhaps several people.


Maybe if they're as stupid as this "journalist".

Man why did I bother. Such utter bullshit.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Flamini (and Hleb) leaving really didnt help we were four points off the top at the end of the EPL season that year.
> 
> Song is Paddy's replacement, along with Fab easily our best player this year.
> 
> Lack of an effective defence (thoughout the team) is costing us this year.



Is it the defence or is it the 433 line up? The centre backs have played well this season. Clichy is back from injury and immediately into big games (would have eased him in more if Gibbs was fit).

The likes of Walcott, Nasri, Arshavin, Rosicky etc don't seem to cover the fullbacks as well as they might, so we're either stretched by the wide front 2 not getting back or teams can cross without challenge from the 'Beckham' position. Don't even have to be caught on the break. 

That seems to be more of an issue (doubtless this is all bollocks though )

Cascarino had a good autobio ghost written for him. His contract with the Times and career as a pundit has seen his thoughts reduced to sound bites and shoved to the margins. He should stick to discussing what he knows which is hair dye for the middle aged man.


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2010)

not sure why you did bother, your retorts were worse than the article itself


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> not sure why you did bother, your retorts were worse than the article itself



Given that you're the guy who actually thinks Clichy played _well_ against Chelsea, I shall take that as high praise.


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2010)

I was more referring to his attacking performance against .. Ivanovic was it?

good winger that lad


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah that part was as rubbish as his defending.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2010)

Long (ish) story, but I have to bet on either Liverpool or Arsenal to win on Wednesday, where is my money safest?

(question posted in both threads for fairness)


----------



## kained&able (Feb 8, 2010)

Go with the home team on that one, so arsenal.


dave


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 8, 2010)

Bendtner is the most un-lazy player Ive ever seen.  Adebayor was/is lazy and was hated for it - which is why he was sold.  The Arsenal fans who actually watch the matches appreciate the effort that Bendtner puts in.

Arsenal had their best midfield out yesterday and it dominated possession - I was surprised when Diaby was substituted - I thought he was our best player.  With the 3 on duty yesterday plus Ramsey, Thomas, Frimpong and Wilshere, I'd like to see Denilson sold in the summer.  If ever a player was unworthy of £60k a week, it's him.  I'm also tempted to say sell Walcott and Rosicky too.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Frustrating today as we were better in every area of the pitch - Chelsea couldn't get the ball especially in the 2nd half.


I think they were quite happy to cede possesion to us in the 2nd half,they ob knew we were going to do fuck all with it,did'nt play too badly yesterday shame we had all the cutting edge of a lump of jelly.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not sure that's true at all.  We came damned close to scoring - Chelsea were certainly not happy to cede possession - they just couldn't get the ball.


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2010)

Michael Ballack has taunted Arsenal in the wake of Chelsea's 2-0 victory yesterday by claiming Arsene Wenger's side are easy to beat and their manager moans too much.

The Germany midfielder produced a typically belligerent performance at the heart of Chelsea's midfield as Didier Drogba scored twice to all but knock Arsenal out of the title race.

Wenger refused to concede that the title was beyond Arsenal afterwards and although he praised Chelsea’s defending, he damned their "efficient" style with faint praise, claiming he hadn't seen "a demonstration of football".

It was Arsenal’s eighth defeat in nine matches against Chelsea or Manchester United since November 2008 and Ballack responded to Wenger's barb, by claiming Arsenal has become predictable and easy to beat.
Related Links

    * Drogba steals the show again for Chelsea

    * Chelsea knock Arsenal out of title race

    * Terry gives firm performance at head of proceedings

"We wanted to do our job," Ballack said. "We knew the way Arsenal play. It is always the same style. If you play tactics like we did, you can beat them. This season and the season before they showed they weren't able to win the league."

Wenger was visibly dismayed that Chelsea had emerged triumphant yet again, leaving Arsenal nine points adrift in the title race, but Ballack dismissed Wenger's excuses and reminded the Frenchman that substance was more important than style. "[Wenger] always says things like this when he loses to find an excuse," Ballack said, "but football is not possession of the ball and playing a nice pass, football is about winning games and that is what Manchester United showed when they played them and what we did.

"We derived the win because we were very effective and that was our strategy. Football is a mixture of winning games and good football physically, but also technically. We have a good mix in the team as we have shown this season and you can't do more. We are in first position and that counts."

Chelsea are two points clear of Manchester United at the top of the Premier League and nine ahead of Arsenal but Ballack is wary of ruling Wenger's team out of the title race. "If you look now, it seems like a race between Manchester United and us - but four weeks ago, you could see how it was [different] and it can go quick when teams lose points," Ballack said.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

Why do you post these stupid things here :?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

Just for people who insist on winning stuff




			
				Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> 'We manage at Arsenal to maintain all our football ambition, national and European, while having to free up - for 17 more years - an annual surplus of £24m to pay for our stadium.


It's better these days, but please be realistic.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Is it the defence or is it the 433 line up? The centre backs have played well this season. Clichy is back from injury and immediately into big games (would have eased him in more if Gibbs was fit).



433 is ineffective against the "big" teams, it works very effectively against teams that do not have the technique of counter attack. The Chavs and Mancs (as mentioned) can, and we need to revert back to 442 for these games. Shame really, we played quite well on `saturday, just no striker that's able to convert the chances, and they did.

As to where we go from here. Personally I cant see the model of paying big bucks for a player and then have them on 150+ smackers a week is sustainable, it's already becoming to seem like a bubble. This method of squad improvement is not viable, either in terms of our commitment to the ground and in terms of the economic climate now and in the future.

Its tulips and dotcom all over again.

We just need to sit it out, if things do go tits up in this field then we will come out of this much stronger then the rest.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> 433 is ineffective against the "big" teams


So Ancelotti, Ferguson, Wenger, Mourinho, Guardiola etc are all wrong for playing it in all the big/close games?


> , it works very effectively against teams that do not have the technique of counter attack. The Chavs and Mancs (as mentioned) can, and we need to revert back to 442 for these games.


4-4-2 is far weaker to the counter. And Fabregas simply cannot play (to nearly his potential) in a 4-4-2.


> We just need to sit it out, if things do go tits up in this field then we will come out of this much stronger then the rest.


It doesn't have to go tits up as long as outside money is allowed to be injected. Just find enjoyment in football in things other than winning *shrugs*.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> So Ancelotti, Ferguson, Wenger, Mourinho, Guardiola etc are all wrong for playing it in all the big/close games?
> 
> 4-4-2 is far weaker to the counter. And Fabregas simply cannot play (to nearly his potential) in a 4-4-2.
> 
> It doesn't have to go tits up as long as outside money is allowed to be injected. Just find enjoyment in football in things other than winning *shrugs*.



If you remember watching Arsenal in the 70s and 80s (with some notable exceptions) at least there is good football and something to look forward to.. 

I think the comment about 433 is about the players Arsenal have in the system today rather than other teams who have been successful.

Walcott and Nasri (from yesterday) are maybe not the best players in terms of what they bring coming back and defending as other players and this more than Song or the actual defence is an issue.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think the comment about 433 is about the players Arsenal have in the system today rather than other teams who have been successful.


The players suit 4-3-3 far better than 4-4-2 though. We have no wide midfielders at all (not to mention the lack of players to send crosses to..). We were resorting to playing Denilson/Diaby etc there, and it sucked big time.


> Walcott and Nasri (from yesterday) are maybe not the best players in terms of what they bring coming back and defending as other players and this more than Song or the actual defence is an issue.


I'd far prefer they pressed high up than coming back, but yes, they don't do enough. Changing to 4-4-2 would not help that though. In fact it would simply mean more defending for Song & Cesc, covering for them.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> So Ancelotti, Ferguson, Wenger, Mourinho, Guardiola etc are all wrong for playing it in all the big/close games?



It obviously doesnt work. We need another plan with the bigger teams, for the moment 442 would have got us a draw, I'm sure of it.



Discordia said:


> 4-4-2 is far weaker to the counter. And Fabregas simply cannot play (to nearly his potential) in a 4-4-2.



Valid point.



Discordia said:


> It doesn't have to go tits up as long as outside money is allowed to be injected. Just find enjoyment in football in things other than winning *shrugs*.



Well, I've just watched the first half again, and we were playing some good stuff. The Chavs never get treated like that at home, some of the play was excellent. So yeah, I glad I'm a Gooner....


----------



## Discordia (Feb 9, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> It obviously doesnt work.


It gets the best out of Cesc, so I think it does work. It isn't good for some other players, such as Vela and probably Eduardo, but Cesc makes up for that.


> We need another plan with the bigger teams, for the moment 442 would have got us a draw, I'm sure of it.


It's not about the plan, it's about the personnel. We were playing Chelsea with a left back rushed back from injury, a crap keeper, a rushed back from injury midfielder, a rushed back from injury wide forward, and no real centre forward. Expecting much from that just isn't realistic.


> Well, I've just watched the first half again, and we were playing some good stuff. The Chavs never get treated like that at home, some of the play was excellent. So yeah, I glad I'm a Gooner....


Frankly anyone who doesn't consider winning trophies a "cherry on top" sort of thing is in for a miserable time, unless you support a club as dominant as Inter/Lyon previously etc.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It gets the best out of Cesc, so I think it does work. It isn't good for some other players, such as Vela and probably Eduardo, but Cesc makes up for that..



If Cesc isnt good enough to adopt his game then I'm sorry he has to go. I bet Ramsey/Wilshire can play in any formation, that's what great players are made of.





Discordia said:


> Frankly anyone who doesn't consider winning trophies a "cherry on top" sort of thing is in for a miserable time, unless you support a club as dominant as Inter/Lyon previously etc.



I've been supporting the Arsenal since 1972, I've seen more bad times then most and 40 years later here I still am.

You're preaching to the converted.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 9, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> If Cesc isnt good enough to adopt his game then I'm sorry he has to go. I bet Ramsey/Wilshire can play in any formation, that's what great players are made of.


There are 2 issues:

1) Can Cesc play in a 4-4-2? Yes, but he would have to defend much more, and his talents are attacking, not defending. It would make him a worse player. Xavi and Iniesta could play in a 4-4-2 too. It would also be a poor use of their abilities.
2) Should Arsenal play 4-4-2? This one is a quite obvious no. Top teams simply don't play 4-4-2 in important games anymore, because it is inflexible and you get dominated in the middle. Not to mention that the likes of Fabregas and RvP are born and bred in Dutch 4-3-3.

The only possible reason to play 4-4-2 would be if we struggled to beat the shit teams, but that isn't an issue.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 9, 2010)

It's time to got back to our roots. The WM is the only option.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> There are 2 issues:



Only two? You're slipping....



> 1) Can Cesc play in a 4-4-2? Yes, but he would have to defend much more, and his talents are attacking, not defending. It would make him a worse player.



Then defend he must. Not losing is as important as winning, even if that means curtailing his natural instincts for the good of the season.



> 2) Should Arsenal play 4-4-2? This one is a quite obvious no. Top teams simply don't play 4-4-2 in important games anymore, because it is inflexible and you get dominated in the middle. Not to mention that the likes of Fabregas and RvP are born and bred in Dutch 4-3-3. The only possible reason to play 4-4-2 would be if we struggled to beat the shit teams, but that isn't an issue.



We're beating the "shit teams" (we really dont call them that here, not very respectful). It's the top teams that we are having a problem with.
Dont forget up to this year we've been beating the like of the Chavs and Man U.

This is the first year that SAF has managed to beat Arsenal home and away during AWs management, and up till now it's been 442 that's done the trick.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 9, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Only two? You're slipping....


Only on this particular topic! ;P


> Then defend he must. Not losing is as important as winning, even if that means curtailing his natural instincts for the good of the season.


It wouldn't be for the good of the team, though. Formations are simply about getting the best out the players at your disposal. Forcing Cesc to defend more is a poor use of resources.


> We're beating the "shit teams" (we really dont call them that here, not very respectful). It's the top teams that we are having a problem with.
> Dont forget up to this year we've been beating the like of the Chavs and Man U.


Personnel problems, not formations.


> This is the first year that SAF has managed to beat Arsenal home and away during AWs management, and up till now it's been 442 that's done the trick.


We've done fine in the middle of the park though. The issue has been up front, and playing, say, Arshavin+Eduardo up front is not going to help in the slightest there. It will help us lose midfield though.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Personnel problems, not formations.



In that case we are fucked, they need a shrink not a football coach...

Joking a side, I do believe a lot can be solved in this team with a bit of injection of self belief...


----------



## Discordia (Feb 9, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> In that case we are fucked, they need a shrink not a coach...
> 
> Joking a side, I do believe a lot can be solved in this team with a bit of injection of self belief...



A new physio (and banning players from fucking international friendlies) would be more apt. Self belief doesn't make a player grow a foot


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> A new physio (and banning players from fucking international friendlies) would be more apt. *Self belief doesn't make a player grow a foot*



New topic, not what I'm talking about.

The international games have cost us dear this season, for sure.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 9, 2010)

I mean that self-belief won't change the fact that playing a midget at centre forward is a personnel (injury in this case) problem, not a self-belief one.


----------



## pboi (Feb 9, 2010)

bah why cant we have the game tonight. I desperately want to see us bounce back


----------



## Diamond (Feb 9, 2010)

Wilshere starts for Bolton tonight.


----------



## pboi (Feb 9, 2010)

got it on streaming, really excited.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2010)

How many players in that game had Arsenal connections?

Bizarre.

What a pass from Paddy...Hate seeing him in blue...


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/leagues/premierleague/arsenal/7200375/Cesc-Fabregas-has-verbal-agreement-to-join-Barcelona.html

Spanish radio now saying Fab is off at the end of the season.

'I am very happy at Arsenal and in England there is still a lot for me to do..' 

That translates as cups, medals, trophies. 

He's a class act, it would be a massive loss.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 10, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> How many players in that game had Arsenal connections?
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> What a pass from Paddy...Hate seeing him in blue...



Yeah, watched that, Paddy to Adebayor, and thought that goal should be in our 'goals for' column.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/leagues/premierleague/arsenal/7200375/Cesc-Fabregas-has-verbal-agreement-to-join-Barcelona.html
> 
> Spanish radio now saying Fab is off at the end of the season.
> 
> ...




Wonder if the telegraph will print this story about Fab



> However, Barca have moved quickly to deny the rumours and insist they would never approach a player without a club's consent.
> 
> A club statement read: "Given the exceptional repercussions created by the stories that have appeared in different media with respect to an agreement with Arsenal FC player Cesc Fabregas, Barca flatly deny that there have been any negotiations or agreements with the player.
> 
> ...



http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_5930874,00.html

It's a shit storm stirred up by the Spanish press which is pounced on by the Xenophobic press in this country.

Cunts...


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like they have...


> No agreement with Cesc Fabregas to leave Arsenal, say Barcelona
> Barcelona have "flatly' denied reaching an agreement with Cesc Fabregas which would see the Arsenal captain return to the Nou Camp at the end of the season.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-Fabregas-to-leave-Arsenal-say-Barcelona.html

They're still a bunch of cunts though.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2010)

Would anyone be really surprised if he left though? I mean he has given a lot to the team and I for one would be very sad to see him go. But, with funds not available to build a stronger squad it's just going to be the same old shit next season. We will do well but will fold against the better teams i.e Chelsea, Man U etc.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 10, 2010)

Arsenal seemed to do better when they were a mix of Wenger's signings and those he inherited, so why not buy a couple of cheap hoofers who know how to defend and block shots and then concentrate on the fancy stuff upfront.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## iROBOT (Feb 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


>



To be fair to Sol, he's done extremly well when called upon.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2010)

I never said they weren't good. Silvestre's had a couple of decent games for ya, too, no?

Can't complain for what you paid for 'em...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 10, 2010)

Race for 3rd place hots up tonight ,lets hope the little Russian dos his usual job on the mickies.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


>



I said 'who know how to defend (this is targeted at Silvestre by the way - Campbell's done ok for us and wasn't at fault for the Man U or Chelsea losses ).


----------



## bigbry (Feb 10, 2010)

Why didn't AW try to get a bit of muscle in January in the form of Darren Bent (OK I know he came from the Lane but so did Sol).

Ben thas scored 15 goals (and 1 assist) in 25 games for Sunderland - how many would he get with the service Arsenal would provide ?


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

you cant say that round here, too many Bendtner fanbois.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 10, 2010)

bigbry said:


> Why didn't AW try to get a bit of muscle in January in the form of Darren Bent (OK I know he came from the Lane but so did Sol).
> 
> Ben thas scored 15 goals (and 1 assist) in 25 games for Sunderland - how many would he get with the service Arsenal would provide ?



Bent would not be the answer.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

Eboue on for Sagna

Bendtner on for Walcott

fair changes, bring on tonight!


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

bigbry said:


> Why didn't AW try to get a bit of muscle in January in the form of Darren Bent (OK I know he came from the Lane but so did Sol).
> 
> Ben thas scored 15 goals (and 1 assist) in 25 games for Sunderland - how many would he get with the service Arsenal would provide ?



Remind me how Sunderland are doing?

Bent is mediocre. Nowhere near CL quality.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh dear, the announcer is reading out the players first names and getting the crowd to shout the rest.

Cringingly pantomime like.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

happened for years, and at other grounds too.

get over it


----------



## little_legs (Feb 10, 2010)

say... does ver maelen have a black eye? and did anyone notice that both eboue and arshavin are falling like cows on ice. how many minutes since we scored a premiership goal? seems like an eternity.  come on, Arsenal!


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

enough of the passy passy bullshit!!

route one to Bendtner, header to Meerkat, goal. Seemples.


yes Verminator has a black eye


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

what a tackle


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2010)

what a fluff!


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

Diaby goal!!

Fair play to Bendtner, hes given us what we need tonight.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2010)

Good game that, Arse win and the shite get a blatant penalty turned down in the last minute of injury time.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

What penalty?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 10, 2010)

Phew...

Game on.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What penalty?



the Fabregas handball


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

game motherfuckin on

Spuds played Eidur and lost

Hammers had Cole back and won

Everton beating Chelsea as we speak

awesome night1


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyway. Bendtner showing how much we missed something different. Clichy looked far far better.

And of course we helped fuck Liverpool out of 4th


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Clichy should take tips about how to defend against counter attacks from Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

agricola said:


> the Fabregas handball



I left the teevee at the whistle, surely it was outside the area? Webb made the wall stand on the line and they always inch forward so..?


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

it was outside yes. We werent 10 back


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

No one ever is 

I wonder why they don't use that circle thingy showing the 10-yards they use for Serie A games and such.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2010)

Sky have just showed a replay, he is on the line and therefore in.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Eh refs don't give pens for stuff on the line.

Anyway Gerrard dived before the foul on Kuyt for the free kick, so it never should have been!


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

booom Everton won

amazing


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No one ever is
> 
> I wonder why they don't use that circle thingy showing the 10-yards they use for Serie A games and such.



I remember watching a Copa Libertadores match a while back where the ref had a spraycan of presumably short-lasting paint on his belt. Whenever there was a freekick he would march out ten yards and spray the turf with a marker. It seemed to work really well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> game motherfuckin on


err... really?


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> yes



you're joking, aren't you? 6 points back on one team that's a lot better than you, 5 points back on another team that's a lot better than you. Would've thought you'd learned your lesson by now.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

no joke. As long as Chelsea can lose to Everton, the game is on. Better is subjective right now and only clear at the end of the season.

Now back in your box


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you're joking, aren't you? 6 points back on one team that's a lot better than you, 5 points back on another team that's a lot better than you. Would've thought you'd learned your lesson by now.



They aren't better at beating trash (and not really better in general if we're full strength). And we've got almost exclusively trash coming up. If we win almost all of them who knows.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> no joke. As long as Chelsea can lose to Everton, the game is on. Better is subjective right now and only clear at the end of the season.
> 
> Now back in your box



But pretty obvious from how they took you apart easily, twice, this season. Without even playing well. 

And Man U? Well they were not only streets better than yous, but possible in a separate postal code. Sounds like they outplayed Villa with ten men too.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They aren't better at beating trash (and not really better in general if we're full strength). And we've got almost exclusively trash coming up. If we win almost all of them who knows.



but you won't. Because you're massive choke artists.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

but we beat Everton and Chelsea didnt, does that mean we are better? take your shit logic elsewhere


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is a team in a different post code so few points ahead of us then? After playing easier fixtures?



> but you won't. Because you're massive choke artists.


Riiiiight.

You have a very short-term memory.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> but we beat Everton and Chelsea didnt, does that mean we are better? take your shit logic elsewhere



number of points you've taken off Man U and Chelsea this season: ______? 
title contenders


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 10, 2010)

no doubt we'll have the posters from Council House Lane and the grim north soon - lovely night


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Why is a team in a different post code so few points ahead of us then? After playing easier fixtures?
> 
> 
> Riiiiight.
> ...


go on, what have I forgotten? When was the last really big game that you won?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm laughing my balls off at Arsenal fans thinking they are back in the title race.

Man United showed tonight why they are so much better than Arsenal, they have the mentality and the balls to be winners, Arsenal's very hairy arsed kids don't. Simples.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> go on, what have I forgotten? When was the last really big game that you won?



It's a league, you don't have to win big games. United got 5/18 points against the top 4 last season and still won. We've got 6/18.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

yet all you cunts care enough to come here and post. 

 To the victor the spoils, until then you wont mind me telling you to shove your banter up your arse.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> yet all you cunts care enough to come here and post.
> 
> To the victor the spoils, until then you wont mind me telling you to shove your banter up your arse.



I actually quite like Arsenal. But you're deluded if you think you've a chance of winning the league. You can quote this in May if you like


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

None of us think we have a _good_ chance, just a chance. Which we kinda obviously do. It only takes a couple of draws for United and Chelsea and we're all even with United/Chelsea to play each other. You seriously think that's impossible?


----------



## little_legs (Feb 10, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> no doubt we'll have the posters from Council House Lane and the grim north soon - lovely night



post of the night.  rightly said gunneradt. they have all dawned on us right after the extra time whistle.  some people just can't take the loss/draw on the chin.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> None of us think we have a _good_ chance, just a chance. Which we kinda obviously do. It only takes a couple of draws for United and Chelsea and we're all even with United/Chelsea to play each other. You seriously think that's impossible?



provided you win every single game. Which you won't. What you're actually saying is "it only takes a couple of draws for chelsea and united more than the points that we drop when we inevitably get frustrated by some bunch of cloggers like Birmingham or Stoke"


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

little_legs said:


> post of the night.  rightly said gunneradt. they have all dawned on us right after the extra time whistle.  some people just can't take the loss/draw on the chin.



you've shown them all now! After taking 1 point from your previous 3 games, you've left them quaking in their boots by winning a home game with a mid-table team


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> provided you win every single game. Which you won't.


Highly unlikely, yup.


> What you're actually saying is "it only takes a couple of draws for chelsea and united more than the points that we drop when we inevitably get frustrated by some bunch of cloggers like Birmingham or Stoke"


Probably. Which I think is very possible. 

Hypothetical point drops:
United: Everton, Liverpool, Chelsea, City
Chelsea: City, Villa, United, Liverpool
Us: Birmingham and Stoke or whatever

I'm not saying that's remotely likely. I'd give us 8-1 or something. But it is most definitely possible.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you've shown them all now! After taking 1 point from your previous 3 games, you've left them quaking in their boots by winning a home game with a mid-table team



ah bless, our new friend and well-wisher  Lo Siento is a tad bitter tonight. come on, man, give us a break!  View attachment 8837


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 11, 2010)

So what chance rushing Van Persie back - he can't be far off now.  Bendtner made a huge difference tonight and Clichy actually looked half decent.  Found it amazing that Arshavin couldn't manage the last 23 minutes given that we've got a week and half off.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> To the victor the spoils


----------



## hektik (Feb 11, 2010)

not the greatest game in the world, but three points in the bag, and it felt abosuletley amazing when the ball went in - i even hugged the loud mouthed cunt sitting next to me who was moaning all game about the whole team being lazy pricks. most unedifying.

but my god it was cold. i had two wooly hats on, but still my ears developed frost bite. 

also: does anyone have nay news about the poor soul who was getting CPR from the ambulance on the bridge from the tube? didn't look good.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 11, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> you've shown them all now! After taking 1 point from your previous 3 games, you've left them quaking in their boots by winning a home game with a mid-table team





little_legs said:


> ah bless, our new friend and well-wisher  Lo Siento is a tad bitter tonight. come on, man, give us a break!  View attachment 8837



 innit!

Least we forget. Liverpool were on a 7 game unbeaten run and had kept a clean sheet for the past four games.

And our record against the "big four" is slightly better then Man Us last season (even at this stage).

See you at the end of the season....LS...


----------



## pboi (Feb 11, 2010)

Cole out for 3 months, Terry all over the shop, Giggs also injured.

good day


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-Liverpool-clash-Exclusive-article321499.html
"It is a blow for Wenger" huh?


----------



## bigbry (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't remember who said it, but on Sunday morning on Sky Sports someone said Arsenal need to win 12 out of 12 games left and could then lift the title as all the other contenders have to play each other.

He said looking at Arsenal's fixtures it was definitely a 'maybe' !


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Sack the goalie. Quick!


----------



## little_legs (Feb 17, 2010)

is this an own goal? for the love of god, fabianski is having some start...


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

I still reckon Arsenal can win this so long as their goalie doesn't keep on committing hari-kari.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2010)

Ooh, that's a shocker!

Are Arsenal's goalies channeling the Ghost of Tim Flowers or something?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 17, 2010)

Sol Campbell scores for Arsenal in the Champions League? Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## little_legs (Feb 17, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Sol Campbell scores for Arsenal in the Champions League? Who'd have thunk it?



he's been the best player of the first half so far


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Good game this. Loved the mini handbags at half time. Still reckon the Arse could take Porto.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Good game this. Loved the mini handbags at half time. Still reckon the Arse could take Porto.



aye, even pat rice got involved 
more goals to come me thinks.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 17, 2010)

I fancy Walcott for a bit of devastation on the wing late on.

(Although that is partly because of the otherwise scarce resources on our bench)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Good game this. Loved the mini handbags at half time. Still reckon the Arse could take Porto.



Campbell is certainly taking no prisoners.  That was a fierce ( but perfectly legal ) tackle.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Get that fucking goalie off quick!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuck!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh holy feck...


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

I still reckon Arsenal can do it, just so long as they get that fucking idiot between the sticks off.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 17, 2010)

cette une desastre..


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 17, 2010)

Christ, Fabianki is a disaster! 

Cleary penalty for the foul on Rosicky.


----------



## gabi (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> I still reckon Arsenal can do it, just so long as they get that fucking idiot between the sticks off.



Mr Wenger reckons that fucking idiot to be one of the best young goalkeepers in the world...

With judgment like that I'm surprised Arse have won so many trophies in recent years... ohh... wait.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 17, 2010)

new goalkeeper please


----------



## pboi (Feb 17, 2010)

cant believe we didnt sign one in window


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2010)

Not so incredible that Hulk.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

Juicy game, this.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Juicy game, this.



Indeed. Looking forward to the second leg.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> Mr Wenger reckons that fucking idiot to be one of the best young goalkeepers in the world...
> 
> With judgment like that I'm surprised Arse have won so many trophies in recent years... ohh... wait.



Ben "best English keeper" Foster.


----------



## MrA (Feb 17, 2010)

Diaby was absolutely woeful! 

I still think Arsenal will turn them over in the 2nd leg....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> new goalkeeper please


Not a great choice available atm is there? suppose we coulda gotten David James on a 6 month loan maybe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

fabianski should never be allowed to play again for the club. how wenger can even begin to defend him is beyond me. he was simply awful.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ben "best English keeper" Foster.



Yours for £5 mil, I reckon.

Can't remember him doing anything quite as bad as Almunia or Fabianski seem to specialize in, though...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd give your keeper another chance, If Wenger rates him there must be a reason for him to do so...

For what its worth: Gomes has turned into a decent keeper after a proper shaky old start...


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 18, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I'd give your keeper another chance, If Wenger rates him there must be a reason for him to do so...
> 
> For what its worth: Gomes has turned into a decent keeper after a proper shaky old start...



I've no problem with a keeper making mistakes, having a bad game or even a bad run. I've no problem with any player coming in for their first game for a while and not playing well. I'm more concerned the number 1 and 2 are both coming across as a bit ropey. 

Whilst Wengers loyalty is good, I do think he's missed the opportunity to pick up proven gks in the past.. Friedel, Schwarzer, Given etc have all been available recently.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Whilst Wengers loyalty is good, I do think he's missed the opportunity to pick up proven gks in the past.. Friedel, Schwarzer, Given etc have all been available recently.



Might be related to the "no value in old players" thing. Thing is signing a great keeper at 30-35 is still value, as you're most likely getting the best 4/5 years of their career (it's not a coincidence that they last won something with Jens Lehmann between the sticks, and that they signed him as a seasoned pro, not a wee bairn, no club the size of Arsenal has any business having anyone under 30, or anyone uncapped by their country in goal)


----------



## Diamond (Feb 18, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Might be related to the "no value of old players" thing. Thing is signing a great keeper at 30-35 is still value, as you're most likely getting the best 4/5 years of their career



Yep, that policy is starting to look a bit too inflexible when it comes to the defense and goalkeeper.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 18, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Might be related to the "no value of old players" thing. Thing is signing a great keeper at 30-35 is still value, as you're most likely getting the best 4/5 years of their career



I guess that means blame Jens Lehman as he was happy to buy an older keeper before.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 18, 2010)

Goal keeper especially, its not like they tend to retire at 33 so even at 30 you can get a full 4 year contract out of them with out much hassle and probably top it up on yearly basis for another 2/3 years.


dave


----------



## pboi (Feb 18, 2010)

Sol looked great last night


----------



## Discordia (Feb 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yours for £5 mil, I reckon.


No thanks! It's kind of sad. They're both clearly talented, but just go to pieces on the big stage.


> Can't remember him doing anything quite as bad as Almunia or Fabianski seem to specialize in, though...


I thought trying to beat Tevez 1v1 outside his area was pretty golden.

Let's just be fair here: They're both talented, they're both clowns on the big stage, and both their managers spouted some bullshit presumably to help their confidence.

Anyway if it's true Wenger tried to buy Sorensen then presumably he's finally accepted the situation is untenable. And that was before this..


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Whilst Wengers loyalty is good, I do think he's missed the opportunity to pick up proven gks in the past.. Friedel, Schwarzer, Given etc have all been available recently.


Not only those but also Brad Guzan who Villa got for about £1m, who'd walk into a lot of other top teams - probably including Arsenal's.

And let's not forget Stuart Taylor, who Wenger let go to Villa for sod all, and who's now understudy to Shay Given at City. And he's still only 29. But then again, he's English...

And talking of Villa, it was interesting - and not a little amusing - to contrast Wenger's reaction to that goal last night with a similar situation when a certain Thierry Henry scored against Villa a few seasons ago, when he caught Villa's defence napping. Didn't have a problem with that one, did you Arsene? What goes around comes around, eh?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Anyway if it's true Wenger tried to buy Sorensen then presumably he's finally accepted the situation is untenable. And that was before this..


Only untenable apparently at the last minute before the deadline?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 18, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Not only those but also Brad Guzan who Villa got for about £1m, who'd walk into a lot of other top teams - probably including Arsenal's.
> 
> And let's not forget Stuart Taylor, who Wenger let go to Villa for sod all, and who's now understudy to Shay Given at City. And he's still only 29. But then again, he's English...
> 
> And talking of Villa, it was interesting - and not a little amusing - to contrast Wenger's reaction to that goal last night with a similar situation when a certain Thierry Henry scored against Villa a few seasons ago, when he caught Villa's defence napping. Didn't have a problem with that one, did you Arsene? What goes around comes around, eh?



I liked that Wenger didn't _hear _what the referee said 

I don't know why they bother speaking to mangers straight after a game or even later - he's bound to defend the player, just as Fergie was tearing into refs earlier in the season. They're not going to say one of their players is shit or played shit or their tactics were piss in an interview.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No thanks! It's kind of sad. They're both clearly talented, but just go to pieces on the big stage.
> 
> I thought trying to beat Tevez 1v1 outside his area was pretty golden.



Yeah, what was the result of that game, in the end?

Spot the difference...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I've no problem with a keeper making mistakes, having a bad game or even a bad run. I've no problem with any player coming in for their first game for a while and not playing well. I'm more concerned the number 1 and 2 are both coming across as a bit ropey.
> 
> Whilst Wengers loyalty is good, I do think he's missed the opportunity to pick up proven gks in the past.. Friedel, Schwarzer, Given etc have all been available recently.


2 words. Joe. Hart. He should be wooing him now.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, what was the result of that game, in the end?
> 
> Spot the difference...


What's that got to do with anything? Obviously it was in spite of Foster's comedy act. All I was doing was comparing Wenger's comment on the clown Fabianski to Ferguson's comment on the clown Foster. Nothing else.


> Only untenable apparently at the last minute before the deadline?


Hardly ideal, but better late than never. It indicates he's at last accepted Almunia & Fabianski aren't good enough.

Oh and people: Given is overrated and would be _terrible_ at Arsenal. Please don't even mention a line keeper in a midget team, it just makes you look silly!


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Oh and people: Given is overrated and would be _terrible_ at Arsenal. Please don't even mention a line keeper in a midget team, it just makes you look silly!



It's not that silly to mention keepers with premier league experience who have become available since Almunia became number 1 is it? Given the 'problems' the answer would have been to buy someone? You're probably right about Given, but Friedel, Schwarzer etc.? Would they really prove more error strewn?

Happily my frame of reference doesn't extend to european and world scouting so I can't say how good the U19 Kazakh goalkeeper is and whether we're missing out or not!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What's that got to do with anything? Obviously it was in spite of Foster's comedy act. All I was doing was comparing Wenger's comment on the clown Fabianski to Ferguson's comment on the clown Foster. Nothing else.



It's just hilarious watching you try and make every Arse fuck up seem "not so bad", because "United did..."


----------



## Discordia (Feb 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's not that silly to mention keepers with premier league experience who have become available since Almunia became number 1 is it? Given the 'problems' the answer would have been to buy someone? You're probably right about Given, but Friedel, Schwarzer etc.? Would they really prove more error strewn?


No, I agree WRT to the others. Though how they would perform at a CL club is always an open question. It's destroyed many a keeper.

I was talking specifically about Given, who would be a truly terrible fit with Arsenal.



> It's just hilarious watching you try and make every Arse fuck up seem "not so bad", because "United did..."


I've never tried to make it seem "not so bad". It was clown keeping at its worst.

I was pointing out that laughing at Wenger for praising Fabianski beforehand was rather silly given Ferguson's praising of Foster.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No, I agree WRT to the others. Though how they would perform at a CL club is always an open question. It's destroyed many a keeper.
> 
> I was talking specifically about Given, who would be a truly terrible fit with Arsenal.



Not that it matters hugely, but of the 3 I mentioned they've all played in Europe for their clubs, in fact Given is the only one to have played CL, so it's less open to question than the current crop at Arsenal?

They've also all been capped multiple times and played at World Cups, so they are more proven than the current crop at Arsenal?

But then again Nigel Spink played in the European Cup Final as his second first team appearance and won, so who knows


----------



## Discordia (Feb 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Not that it matters hugely, but of the 3 I mentioned they've all played in Europe for their clubs, in fact Given is the only one to have played CL, so it's less open to question than the current crop at Arsenal?


Big difference between Europa League and CL...and again, Given would be dreadful at Arsenal.


> They've also all been capped multiple times and played at World Cups, so they are more proven than the current crop at Arsenal?


Fabianski has a few caps too. Doesn't seem to help!

I think we agree though, he should've at least tried some others.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 20, 2010)

We're in dire need of a good finisher.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunderland look really shit today.


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> We're in dire need of a good finisher.



perhaps Bendtner isnt complete rubbish after all


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 20, 2010)

Fabianski played as a striker for Sparta Brodnica.. and I seem to recall a young Sol Campbell playing up front for Spuds.. 

one of those statements is a lie


----------



## Diamond (Feb 20, 2010)

Almunia is having yet another absolutely shite game.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2010)

We made whats known as heavy weather of that game,still a wins a win the race for 2nd place starts now


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 20, 2010)

should have been 10

why on earth Silvestre played instead of Campbell is beyond me.

Song and Ramsey were terrific - as was Nasri - and Eboue wasn't bad either - and it makes such a difference having the big guy up front


----------



## Discordia (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Campbell is really really reeeeeally slow. In hindsight he should've played anyway!

Is Djourou ever coming back?


----------



## pboi (Feb 20, 2010)

imagine if we had a proper finisher. i get tired of saying it!!

miss you RVP/old eduardo


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Well Campbell is really really reeeeeally slow. In hindsight he should've played anyway!
> 
> Is Djourou ever coming back?



where does this belief that Campbell is slow come from?  He is not slow.  And He has always always been better than Silvestre


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 20, 2010)

pboi said:


> imagine if we had a proper finisher. i get tired of saying it!!
> 
> miss you RVP/old eduardo



Van Persie is not the greatest finisher in the world and does not lurk around the 6 yard box - that is also a fallacy.  he's also clumsy. Where he is strong is in his team play.  Bendtner and Arshaving will always score goals

Bendtner caused all manner of problems today.


----------



## pboi (Feb 20, 2010)

RVP>all others this season imo


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 21, 2010)

pboi said:


> RVP>all others this season imo



is that an attempt at a mathematical equation?


----------



## pboi (Feb 21, 2010)

no its not, here is an equation tho

you=douchbag


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you might be 11 years' old and not worth conversing with


----------



## Diamond (Feb 26, 2010)

Good news for our finances:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/26/arsenal-financial-figures


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 26, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Good news for our finances:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/26/arsenal-financial-figures



indeed (especially when you consider what's happening around us).

From PHW



> "Looking ahead, our strong financial base allows us time to take a measured and diligent approach to determining the club's direction beyond our move to Emirates Stadium and into the next phase of growth."



Wonder what "the next phase of growth" is?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 26, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> indeed (especially when you consider what's happening around us).
> 
> From PHW
> 
> ...



No idea. Building a global fanbase perhaps. Aside from the African connection, we don't have many foreign fans.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 26, 2010)

Diamond said:


> No idea. Building a global fanbase perhaps. Aside from the African connection, we don't have many foreign fans.


Yeah we are big in Africa for sure.

Good times ahead (I feel it in my bones)...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Wonder what "the next phase of growth" is?



Your smug heads I imagine 

Boom boom!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 26, 2010)

Good pic from arseblog


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 26, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Your smug heads I imagine
> 
> Boom boom!



Didnt know Basil Brush was a Spud.... :hmm

Although i can see it.

Anyhow what are you doing on here? Shouldnt you be posting off some Aspirin to your players...?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Didnt know Basil Brush was a Spud.... :hmm
> 
> Although i can see it.
> 
> Anyhow what are you doing on here? Shouldnt you be posting off some Aspirin to your players...?



Excuse me, I have to rush to the loo


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Excuse me, I have to rush to the loo





It's squeaky bottom time, literally for you lot.

Get better soon.

(not)


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Chelsea lost, United not playing this weekend. We've got a great chance to get within 3 points of the top today. But it's at Stoke so it's going to be very tricky.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

really hoping for some FA cup payback


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

FFS!

Rory fucking Delap.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

Bendtner goal, amazing header. amazing


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

It's been a long time since I've seen an Arsenal Centre Forward head the ball like that.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Ramsey's just suffered an Eduardo.

Disgusting, disgusting challenge.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

cameras wont show it, the players are distraught, they wont show replays, totally horrible

they are all so affected by it, its horrible


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

When the fuck is the bullshit about roughing Arsenal up stop?

How many more players have to have their legs shattered?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Straight into the ambulance.

His ankle was just hanging off.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

there must be some statistics to prove the case either way


god it was horrible seeing the leg like that. i feel sick


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

They're talking about a shattered knee on my stream. If that's the case, I'd be surprised if he ever plays again.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 27, 2010)

i missed it, hope to fuck it is not as bad as it sounds


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2010)

I missed it, I presume this is a nasty one, from the reaction. Some of the players were nearly in tears! 

was it deliberate?

Hope ramsey makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

looked like both leg bones gone, possible ankle fuckuppery aswell

seriously...it was just horrible

knee you say?  oh man 

some fella on twitter said he rewound it and it didnt look deliberate. i dont think shawcross is a ditrty player? he looked upset by it


----------



## 43mhz (Feb 27, 2010)

it looked worse than it sounds


----------



## Liveist (Feb 27, 2010)

His foot was just basically flapping, completely gone. I'm absolutely gutted for him, it was just a stupid, stupid tackle that Shawcross didn't even need to go for


----------



## Epico (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm listening to the radio, so haven't seen the challenge.
I hope the lad fully recovers from this, it would be a massive shame if that's it for Ramsey.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Eduardo's coming on.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

shawcross was in tears, fabregas was in tears, verm dropped to his knees.

it was so surreal


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds horrific. Guardian live update saying it looked accidental.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

Ramsey now a most popular search on twitter


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Diaby, Eduardo and Ramsey.

Three in four years.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

umm yeah i may have got that wrong.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2dglulg&s=6


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/15ooxg


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder who's going to be the first idiot to come along and argue that it's all just bad luck.


----------



## Mr T (Feb 27, 2010)

Ramsey tackle :  - WARNING - NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH


----------



## little_legs (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr T said:


> Ramsey tackle :  - WARNING - NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH




holy fuck! poor guy. i hope the idiot who tackled him won't be able to sleep for a few nights.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I wonder who's going to be the first idiot to come along and argue that it's all just bad luck.



Surely it is just bad luck?  

Its not as if its the same club repeatedly breaking your players, and to suggest some sort of conspiracy - as Wenger was postmatch - is nonsense, albeit understandable in the aftermath of such a shockingly bad challenge.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks bad for Ramsey, horrific. The reaction of the players will live with me for some time... Especially Thomas, thought "i bet he scores" 

On the positive side, after the Birmingham Eddie break we fell apart and threw the game away, and was the turning point of our season.

Today it galvanized them, they played with an extra vigor and went on to win, this can only be a good sign for the remaining games.

They need to play for Ramsey now.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

I got emotional when they huddled at the end :/


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Surely it is just bad luck?
> 
> Its not as if its the same club repeatedly breaking your players, and to suggest some sort of conspiracy - as Wenger was postmatch - is nonsense, albeit understandable in the aftermath of such a shockingly bad challenge.



Every week you hear the same old crap - Arsenal don't like it up 'em.

What it really means is this: kick them into submission.

Diaby, Eduardo and Ramsey are the result.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

In alll honesty it wasn't that bad a tackle, the red was more for the outcome than anything else.
Shit one for Ramsey but I'm sick to fuck of seeing Arsenal players hamming it up for the cameras like they've just seen a car bomb and as for that forced as fuck huddle thing they done at the end, just cringe inducing.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

you think that was forced? for some ulterior motive?

dont be a douchenozzle


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> I got emotional when they huddled at the end :/



Lost my connection at that point...

Listening to the radio to, so heard the commentary, but yeah, all good for team solidarity...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Every week you hear the same old crap - Arsenal don't like it up 'em.
> 
> What it really means is this: kick them into submission.
> 
> Diaby, Eduardo and Ramsey are the result.



That tackle wasn't anything you don't see in any other game, it wasn't even a red till the ref saw Ramsey's leg dangling.

Please stop this 'Poor set upon Arsenal, our artists are beautiful fragile souls too pure for this world' wank.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> In alll honesty it wasn't that bad a tackle, the red was more for the outcome than anything else.
> Shit one for Ramsey but I'm sick to fuck of seeing Arsenal players hamming it up for the cameras like they've just seen a car bomb and as for that forced as fuck huddle thing they done at the end, just cringe inducing.



Your all heart, no you really are.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Surely it is just bad luck?
> 
> Its not as if its the same club repeatedly breaking your players, and to suggest some sort of conspiracy - as Wenger was postmatch - is nonsense, albeit understandable in the aftermath of such a shockingly bad challenge.



Arsenal do seem to accumulate an alarming number of contact injuries, not just those 3 but just generally. It's undoubtedly related to the treatment that gets meted out to them for playing tippy-tappy passing against physically stronger but technically poorer sides.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> In alll honesty it wasn't that bad a tackle, the red was more for the outcome than anything else.
> Shit one for Ramsey but I'm sick to fuck of seeing Arsenal players hamming it up for the cameras like they've just seen a car bomb and as for that forced as fuck huddle thing they done at the end, just cringe inducing.



You're an idiot. But then we all knew that anyway.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> you think that was forced? for some ulterior motive?
> 
> dont be a douchenozzle



it looked forced as fuck, I don't think it was for an ulterior motive though, just a hammy rather wooden display of 'team spirit'.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> That tackle wasn't anything you don't see in any other game, it wasn't even a red till the ref saw Ramsey's leg dangling.
> 
> Please stop this 'Poor set upon Arsenal, our artists are beautiful fragile souls too pure for this world' wank.



why don't you go and kiss roy keane's ass? he'll tell you everything about ending people's careers. i think you can agree that no one here is moaning about the unneccessary tackle, most people i'll have you know supporters and outsiders alike are simply gutted for the young guy. grow up!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> In alll honesty it wasn't that bad a tackle, the red was more for the outcome than anything else.
> Shit one for Ramsey but I'm sick to fuck of seeing Arsenal players hamming it up for the cameras like they've just seen a car bomb and as for that forced as fuck huddle thing they done at the end, just cringe inducing.



tell you what, you watch someone you train with everyday, are friends with, and watch them (a) have their leg broken in several places, see the bone sticking out and watch them stretchered off and hospitalised and (b) wonder if they'll ever be able to do the thing they love most in the world ever again, and see how you react.  

Shrug of the shoulders no doubt.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

a forced display of team spirit? what is wrong with you

must win game after chelsea loss, and combine with that injury and the way they reacted to it last time, it was simply the best possible thing they could have done at the end of the game to build solidarity

bring on the title run in


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Surely it is just bad luck?
> 
> Its not as if its the same club repeatedly breaking your players, and to suggest some sort of conspiracy - as Wenger was postmatch - is nonsense, albeit understandable in the aftermath of such a shockingly bad challenge.



It's the same type of club. Technically shit teams full of thugs, basically. They likely never directly intend to hurt people, but the way they play inevitably leads to more, and more serious injuries.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Every week you hear the same old crap - Arsenal don't like it up 'em.
> 
> What it really means is this: kick them into submission.
> 
> Diaby, Eduardo and Ramsey are the result.



If that was true then you would have had a far worse series of injuries than you have done.  What is that now, three year-long injuries in three years?  We had four players written off last season alone.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it looked forced as fuck, I don't think it was for an ulterior motive though, just a hammy rather wooden display of 'team spirit'.



So your a casting agent as well as a dickhead are you?

Oh, yeah you like the camp approach re your lover ladyboy Ronnie....


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> If that was true then you would have had a far worse series of injuries than you have done.  What is that now, three year-long injuries in three years?  We had four players written off last season alone.



Are you aware of our injury history in the last few years?


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Are you aware of our injury history in the last few years?



Is it worse than ours?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Are you aware of our injury history in the last few years?


not just the injuries, but the type of injuries. I've not checked but Arsenal players seem to pick up more contact injuries than other teams do.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Is it worse than ours?



I don't have records but I'd hazard a guess that it's been consistently the worst in the premier league over the last three seasons.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

West hams long long(as in year +) lay off injury list is quite impressive as well and not  _all_ of them were bought already fucked.

Gabbidon, ashton, bellemy, dyer, Hines all in in the last 3 years and i have a feeling i'm leaving out someone obvious.

Shit happens. Just always very harsh when it does.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Your all heart, no you really are.



It's a fucking leg break ffs, it's shit for Ramsey, a player I really rather rate and enjoy watching, but the level of melodrama that now has to accompany these incidents does make me cringe.

Like I said there was more hammy anguish over that injury than there was in all the footageof the Haiti earthquake.

I'm also pised off with the rush to condemn Shawcross for what in truth was a hard but far from vicious tackle, it was basically the type of tackle that happens in every other game, this one unfortunately ended in a leg break for a young player.

And as I said the sanctimonious wailing from alot of Arsenal fans about this is really grating, not to mention when Eduardo got his leg broken he was nearly canonised for fuck sake.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe a paper will do the ersearch as a result of this injury and prove it either way


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Like I said there was more hammy anguish over that injury than there was in all the footageof the Haiti earthquake.



now you are trolling


also I dont see much if any condemning of him. it was a shitty tackle, but you could see how upset he was going off


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Like I said there was more hammy anguish over that injury than there was in all the footageof the Haiti earthquake.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's the same type of club. Technically shit teams full of thugs, basically. They likely never directly intend to hurt people, but the way they play inevitably leads to more, and more serious injuries.



That tackle by Sahwcross was hardly vicious and is commonplace every weekend through out the league.

And as for thugs kicking out at technically superior players, I give you,







So to conclude, ys it is a terrible injury for Ramsey and bad luck to Arsenal but can they please stop being such pious cunts.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


>



to make clear I'm not suggesting the anguish in haiti was hammy, rather the opposite.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> also I dont see much if any condemning of him. it was a shitty tackle, but you could see how upset he was going off



Well yes, but doesnt that tend to suggest that this isnt part of some mad conspiracy to cripple Arsenal players?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> *That tackle by Sahwcross was hardly vicious and is commonplace every weekend through out the league.*



How thick are you?

That's his exact point.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> How thick are you?
> 
> That's his exact point.



No his point was that it's common place thuggery used by shit teams against 'artists' like Arsenal, when infact it was a tackle like many other committed by players at all levels in the Premier League.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Well yes, but doesnt that tend to suggest that this isnt part of some mad conspiracy to cripple Arsenal players?



When you play hard, you are responsible for the inevitable results of that play. It's not intentional, but the style of play which causes injuries is.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> How thick are you?
> 
> That's his exact point.



So they arent just aimed at Arsenal players, then?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

I suppose Shawcross is hamming it up here as well.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> So they arent just aimed at Arsenal players, then?



No, I think that the style of play is more general but when it comes to Arsenal it combines with a perception that you can kick them into submission and that's when things like this happen.


----------



## Mr T (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Surely it is just bad luck?
> 
> Its not as if its the same club repeatedly breaking your players, and to suggest some sort of conspiracy - as Wenger was postmatch - is nonsense, albeit understandable in the aftermath of such a shockingly bad challenge.



I don't think its so much a conspiracy - more the result of a cycle whereby arsenal play a fast, flowing passing game; other teams try to disrupt this by being a bit rough; arsenal play a bit faster; others get a bit rougher; to the point where challenges like the one today, which at a lower speed might not have been so damaging, end up causing very serious injury.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> tell you what, you watch someone you train with everyday, are friends with, and watch them (a) have their leg broken in several places, see the bone sticking out and watch them stretchered off and hospitalised and (b) wonder if they'll ever be able to do the thing they love most in the world ever again, and see how you react.
> 
> Shrug of the shoulders no doubt.



Yes because it's either a shrug of the shoulders or acting like you've just witnessed a car bomb in a busy market. 

it wouldn't be so bad if we didn't have to endure an inevitable chorus of piety from Wenger and Arsenal fans afterwards where you'd be led to imagine that no Arsenal player has ever committed a bad challenge or deliberately tried to foul another player.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr T said:


> I don't think its so much a conspiracy - more the result of a cycle whereby arsenal play a fast, flowing passing game; other teams try to disrupt this by being a bit rough; arsenal play a bit faster; others get a bit rougher; to the point where challenges like the one today, which at a lower speed might not have been so damaging, end up causing very serious injury.



This.

It's how you tackle technical superiority. It works.

But not today.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes because it's either a shrug of the shoulders or acting like you've just witnessed a car bomb in a busy market.
> 
> it wouldn't be so bad if we didn't have to endure an inevitable chorus of piety from Wenger and Arsenal fans afterwards where you'd be led to imagine that no Arsenal player has ever committed a bad challenge or deliberately tried to foul another player.



Before your time no doubt but they had to throw sawdust by the pitch at Old Trafford to soak up Schmeichels puke after the David Busst injury.

No-ones said anything too much about it either way, other than you.

As ever you're talking absolute shit.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I suppose Shawcross is hamming it up here as well.



eh no I'd imagine that is a  proper mix of emotions going on his head, Arsenal players however specialise in being the wailing widow and following it up with whinging about how everyone is out to ruin their beautiful artists with they're thuggish ways.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2010)

But Arsenal are Art.

Seriously.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Before your time no doubt but they had to throw sawdust by the pitch at Old Trafford to soak up Schmeichels puke after the David Busst injury.
> 
> No-ones said anything too much about it either way, other than you.
> 
> As ever you're talking absolute shit.



That's a honest reaction, it's pretty hard to ham up puking. 

Arsenal players need to grow a pair.

Also whilst we are on the issue of fouls, Fabergas should have walked today.

Also it wasn't before my time you patronising prick.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> eh no I'd imagine that is a  proper mix of emotions going on his head, Arsenal players however specialise in being the wailing widow and following it up with whinging about how everyone is out to ruin their beautiful artists with they're thuggish ways.



So the man who smashes the boy's leg is allowed to cry but his teammates aren't?

You are so full of shit.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

revol, just fuck off you little twit.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know what it is. Maybe some kind of Norn Iron macho bullshit but it's remarkable how much of a cunt he is.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> So the man who smashes the boy's leg is allowed to cry but his teammates aren't?
> 
> You are so full of shit.



yes because he is obviously far more emotionally involved in the incident.

I wouldn't mind but it's the whole culture of victimhood that Arsenal have created round themselves of late, of an innocence raped by thuggish ogres out to ruin football.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> That's a honest reaction, it's pretty hard to ham up puking.
> 
> Arsenal players need to grow a pair.
> 
> ...



Isn't there a thread for you to post on where you know even the first thing about the subject? 'Being a flappy cunt' springs to mind.. mans had his leg broken, why are you the only person who can't comment constructively?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> *yes because he is obviously far more emotionally involved in the incident.
> *



I'd like to see you try and rationalise that.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I don't know what it is. Maybe some kind of Norn Iron macho bullshit but it's remarkable how much of a cunt he is.



nothing macho about recognising hammy wank when you see it, especially when it's followed by pious bleating and playing the eternal victim card.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'd like to see you try and rationalise that.



eh because he obviously feels fucking responsible.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

Even when i kinda agree with you you really do come off as a twat of epic proportions revol.

The whole victim mentality that wenger has really pisses me off, but I didn't see any arsenal player hamming it up gallas stylee. In fact some of the stoke players looked more emotional then some of the arsenal players.

Everyone was upset.


dave


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

could have predicted the Arsenal posters' reactions before I read this tbh


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

sympathy? shock? discussion?

you can fuck off too


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Isn't there a thread for you to post on where you know even the first thing about the subject? 'Being a flappy cunt' springs to mind.. mans had his leg broken, why are you the only person who can't comment constructively?



I commented on the factit was a shit one for Ramsey, what more can be said on the issue. Shit happens in football it's a contact sport, the tackle wasn't vicious, infact it's the type that happens week in week out.

Theonly thing left to comment on is Arsenal's wailing victim posturing and the pious whinging of Arsenal fans.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

embree said:


> could have predicted the Arsenal posters' reactions before I read this tbh



Good for you.

kained: every (remotely good) team has some degree of a victim mentality. It's classic siege mentality, very effective.

For some reason it's always Arsenal who get moaned at for acting like victims though, not Chelsea for whining about one non-penalty or whatever.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> sympathy? shock? discussion?
> 
> you can fuck off too


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> eh because he obviously feels fucking responsible.



I know empathy and sympathy aren't things that you understand very well but maybe you could try putting yourself in the shoes of an Arsenal player who has just seen one of their teammates suffer in such an extreme way.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Good for you.
> 
> kained: every (remotely good) team has some degree of a victim mentality. It's classic siege mentality, very effective.
> 
> For some reason it's always Arsenal who get moaned at for acting like victims though, not Chelsea for whining about one non-penalty or whatever.



Didnt you read the Chelsea vs Barca thread last season?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Even when i kinda agree with you you really do come off as a twat of epic proportions revol.
> 
> The whole victim mentality that wenger has really pisses me off, but I didn't see any arsenal player hamming it up gallas stylee. In fact some of the stoke players looked more emotional then some of the arsenal players.
> 
> ...



well granted my perspective was tainted with knowledge of what reaction I could expect from Wenger and Arsenal fans and also the overly melodramatic coverage on Sky, so perhaps I'm being a little harsh on Arsene's lil artists but I'm spot on about the hammy as fuck huddle, that was just cringe inducing, was more wooden than Sol Campbell.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 27, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> .... On the positive side, after the Birmingham Eddie break we fell apart and threw the game away, and was the turning point of our season.
> 
> Today it galvanized them, they played with an extra vigor and went on to win, this can only be a good sign for the remaining games.
> 
> They need to play for Ramsey now.



that's what frightens me. are we going to collapse following this incident or play for the win? frankly i would have taken a draw today if it would have prevented ramsey's injury.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I know empathy and sympathy aren't things that you understand very well but maybe you could try putting yourself in the shoes of an Arsenal player who has just seen one of their teammates *suffer in such an extreme way*.



See this is just it, it was a leg break, not a fucking car bomb.

Some fucking perspective please.


----------



## aylee (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr T said:


> Ramsey tackle :  - WARNING - NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH




Horrid injury.  I wish Ramsey a speedy recovery. 

But it didn't appear from that clip (albeit diabolical quality) as if Shawcross went over the ball .... he just went in late after the ball had gone.

Wenger is a complete idiot to start suggesting that people deliberately set out to injure his teams.  I hope that the FA throw the book at him and that Shawcross sues him for defamation.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

little_legs said:


> that's what frightens me. are we going to collapse following this incident or play for the win? frankly i would have taken a draw today if it would prevent ramsey's injury.



but not a defeat?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> Didnt you read the Chelsea vs Barca thread last season?



Nope. Did people actually call Chelsea on their bullshit? (ie: that they had about 1 proper penalty claim)


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> See this is just it, it was a leg break, not a fucking car bomb.
> 
> Some fucking perspective please.



Nope. Didn't think you'd manage it.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Good for you.
> 
> kained: every (remotely good) team has some degree of a victim mentality. It's classic siege mentality, very effective.
> 
> For some reason it's always Arsenal who get moaned at for acting like victims though, not Chelsea for whining about one non-penalty or whatever.



While i kinda agree with that, wenger does take it to a whole new level of pissyness. Especially with his i never saw it attitude to anything bad arsenal do. 

dave


----------



## little_legs (Feb 27, 2010)

embree said:


> but not a defeat?



look, it was 1 - 1 before the injury that's why i say i'd be happy with a draw. but since you ask, yes, i would have accepted a loss, fuck it. i don't believe anyone's career is worth 3 points.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Nope. Did people actually call Chelsea on their bullshit? (ie: that they had about 1 proper penalty claim)



I don't like Chelsea but they were totally robbed in that match. As much as i enjoyed laughing at Ballack there is no denying the ref fucked them over.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't like Chelsea but they were totally robbed in that match. As much as i enjoyed laughing at Ballack there is no denying the ref fucked them over.



They had one good penalty shout in that match. As did Barcelona in the previous one.

Ballack should've been suspended after being sent off incidentally.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

A word for Glenn Whelan - he stayed by Ramsey trying to calm him down and reassure him right until he was stretchered off.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Nope. Didn't think you'd manage it.



a broken leg in a football match does not constitute 'suffering in such an extreme way'.

I wish I lived on the clouds with the Care Bear's like you apparently do.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Nope. Did people actually call Chelsea on their bullshit? (ie: that they had about 1 proper penalty claim)



You made numerous posts in that thread.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> A word for Glenn Whelan - he stayed by Ramsey trying to calm him down and reassure him right until he was stretchered off.



Absolutely


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> While i kinda agree with that, wenger does take it to a whole new level of pissyness. Especially with his i never saw it attitude to anything bad arsenal do.
> 
> dave



Siege mentality is grand, all the best have done it but thereis a difference between the antics of Fergie and Mourinho and the pathetic hand wringing pity our poor fragile souls shite of Wenger.

Fergie and co rant on refs but they don't wish to ban the other team from being allowed to tackle.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

Although ferguson was edging dangerously close to wenger territory with ronaldo.


dave


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> You made numerous posts in that thread.



Damn, guess my memory is worse than I thought. I don't remember it all and I'm certainly not wading through it again!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> a broken leg in a football match does not constitute 'suffering in such an extreme way'.
> 
> I wish I lived on the clouds with the Care Bear's like you apparently do.



The Big Man speaks.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Siege mentality is grand, all the best have done it but thereis a difference between the antics of Fergie and Mourinho and the pathetic hand wringing pity our poor fragile souls shite of Wenger.


Yeah, the difference is you support the team Ferguson manages.


> Fergie and co rant on refs but they don't wish to ban the other team from being allowed to tackle.


Good God you are stupid.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2010)

Shawcross called up to the England squad...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

kained&able said:


> agreed. Although ferguson was edging dangerously close to wenger territory with ronaldo.
> 
> 
> dave



Aye but Ronaldo was systmatically nailed and atleast when Fergie and Mourinho did such shit they done it in a combative manner instead of this pity me hand wringing wank Wenger has taken to.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Aye but Ronaldo was systmatically nailed.




Cool, not agreeing with you ever again even when you happen to be right.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, the difference is you support the team Ferguson manages.
> 
> Good God you are stupid.



Did I support Chelsea too?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

Shawcross is in the England squad just announced.. eta: 5 years after agricola - oops


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The Big Man speaks.



Growing up almost everyone has seen  a mate break an arm or a leg, most people see it as an unfortunate accident and a shit one for their mate, they don't tend to see it as 'extreme suffering'.

I mean really, you don't think there's a problem when a footballer breaking a leg on the pitch is now 'extreme suffering'?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe someone could give revol a compound fracture so he knows what it feels like.

It would stop him posting here for a while too, added bonus.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Growing up almost everyone has seen  a mate break an arm or a leg, most people see it as an unfortunate accident and a shit one for their mate, they don't tend to see it as 'extreme suffering'.
> 
> I mean really, you don't think there's a problem when a footballer breaking a leg on the pitch is now 'extreme suffering'?



Have you ever broken a limb?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Have you ever broken a limb?



Yes, it was sore, I went into shock and had a cast to show off the next day.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes, it was sore, I went into shock and had a cast to show off the next day.



You went into shock?

I wonder why that was.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess he just doesn't understand the severity of the break Ramsey has. No surprise.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> You went into shock?
> 
> I wonder why that was.



Because of 'extreme suffering' obviously.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I guess he just doesn't understand the severity of the break Ramsey has. No surprise.



Yep. It's nasty.

The worst I've had is a dislocated double fracture. That was bad enough. It was clean though. That didn't look to be the case with Ramsey.



revol68 said:


> Because of 'extreme suffering' obviously.



Is this the closest you come to ever conceding a point?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I guess he just doesn't understand the severity of the break Ramsey has. No surprise.



It's an unfortunate sporting injury and no doubt rather fucking painful as well as a blow to his immediate development, it is still not 'extreme suffering' ffs.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

You really can't see the problem with labelling breaking a leg 'extreme suffering'?

Seriously have people lost any sense of perspective?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's an unfortunate sporting injury and no doubt rather fucking painful as well as a blow to his immediate development, it is still not 'extreme suffering' ffs.



Not sure why you continue to quote that. What I wrote is just a couple of pages back. Here's an idea. Why don't you use that instead?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Not sure why you continue to quote that. What I wrote is just a couple of pages back. Here's an idea. Why don't you use that instead?



sorry suffer in such an extreme way.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes, it was sore, I went into shock and had a cast to show off the next day.


Was the injury as horrific as Ramsey's? What bone did you break and how old were you?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

a less ropey video but still 3/4 view..


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

editor said:


> Was the injury as horrific as Ramsey's? What bone did you break and how old were you?



my arm, I think I was about 9 at the time, fell out of a tree.

My point was that to describe a leg break as extreme suffering is hyperbolic wank.


----------



## aylee (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> a less ropey video but still 3/4 view..




I'd still like to see it upclose, but it's interesting that the commentator's initial reaction was "strong challenge there".

It wasn't nearly as bad as the challenge that broke Eduardo's leg.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

aylee said:


> I'd still like to see it upclose, but it's interesting that the commentator's initial reaction was "strong challenge there".
> 
> It wasn't nearly as bad as the challenge that broke Eduardo's leg.



quite, infact the ref wasn't going to give a red till he saw the state of Ramsey's leg.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

aylee said:


> I'd still like to see it upclose, but it's interesting that the commentator's initial reaction was "strong challenge there".
> 
> It wasn't nearly as bad as the challenge that broke Eduardo's leg.



I've seen two far worse challenges in the last two weeks at live matches which really should have been red cards. That one was no more than meaty, certainly not terrible


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> my arm, I think I was about 9 at the time, fell out of a tree.
> 
> My point was that to describe a leg break as extreme suffering is hyperbolic wank.


So you think that all breaks are equally painful, and your one experience at age 9 affords you a special insight into this? 

People can pass out with the pain of having broken limbs, you know.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

editor said:


> So you think that all breaks are equally painful, and your one experience at age 9 affords you a special insight into this?
> 
> People can pass out with the pain of having broken limbs, you know.



I know people can pass out with pain and that breaks can be worse than others, I still hold that it's melodramatic wank to say breaking a leg or arm is 'suffering in an extreme way'. I tend to think it's more suited to someone having their face burnt off with acid or witnessing a loved one being murdered.

it can be extremely painful for sure but extreme suffering implies a bit more.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I know people can pass out with pain and that breaks can be worse than others, I still hold that it's melodramatic wank to say breaking a leg or arm is 'suffering in an extreme way'. I tend to think it's more suited to someone having their face burnt off with acid or witnessing a loved one being murdered.
> 
> it can be extremely painful for sure but extreme suffering implies a bit more.



I can only imagine someone must have broken your fingers, as all the bollocks your typing can only come from you wiping your cock across the keyboard..

do fuck off, you repetitive twat


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> eh no I'd imagine that is a  proper mix of emotions going on his head, Arsenal players however specialise in being the wailing widow and following it up with whinging about how everyone is out to ruin their beautiful artists with they're thuggish ways.



For those with a shorter memory than mine - this is the thug that tackled Adebayor last season a yard off the pitch.  It was also the team that caused the injury that put Walcott in hospital with a diabolical tackle - and the one that put Sagna out for a month too.

The more worrying thing is that Ramsey was heading into blinding form just now - hugely more talented than Fletcher at Man United or any other upcoming British midfielder.  It also mean we have Denilson back unfortunately.  Kind of glad Song got booked now but he got a yellow card for something that wasn't even a foul.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

I mean honestly if breaking a leg on a football pitch whilst pursing a lucrative dream career is can be described as extreme suffering them what the fuck was the suffering ofthose caught up in the Hait earthquake or in carbombings? Super Sunday Extreme Suffering?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> For those with a shorter memory than mine - this is the thug that tackled Adebayor last season a yard off the pitch.  It was also the team that caused the injury that put Walcott in hospital with a diabolical tackle - and the one that put Sagna out for a month too.



Whilst Adebayor never stamped on Van Persie, nor did Van Persie get stamped on after trying his dammedest to nail Abebayor. And no Arsenal player ever tried to injure Nani for making them look shite. 

And besides his track record the tackle today was in no way deliberately vicious.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I can only imagine someone must have broken your fingers, as all the bollocks your typing can only come from you wiping your cock across the keyboard..
> 
> do fuck off, you repetitive twat



okay breaking a leg whilst earning aliving as a proffessional footballer is extreme suffering, up there with with the gulags.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Whilst Adebayor never stamped on Van Persie, nor did Van Persie get stamped on after trying his dammedest to nail Abebayor. And no Arsenal player ever tried to injure Nani for making them look shite.
> 
> And besides his track record the tackle today was in no way deliberately vicious.



What has Adebayor's tackle on van Persie got to do with it?  And who is dammedest?  A character from Harry Potter?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> What has Adebayor's tackle on van Persie got to do with it?  And who is dammedest?  A character from Harry Potter?



My point was that draggig up Shawcrosses past is bullshit, firstly ebcause the tackle today was in no way deliberately vicious or designed to injure and secondly because other players (some even in Arsenal colours) are just as nasty.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> okay breaking a leg whilst earning aliving as a proffessional footballer is extreme suffering, up there with with the gulags.



as you've never broken a leg, played sport to any level, seen professional football live (laughably including your 'own' team), or I imagine been in the gulags, nothing you say carries any weight..


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> My point was that draggig up Shawcrosses past is bullshit, firstly ebcause the tackle today was in no way deliberately vicious or designed to injure and secondly because other players (some even in Arsenal colours) are just as nasty.



I see draggig (obviously dammedest's brother) has entered the fray now.

The issue is/was that Shawcross has got a lot of previous


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> as you've never broken a leg, played sport to any level, seen professional football live (laughably including your 'own' team), or I imagine been in the gulags, nothing you say carries any weight..



I've never had to eat marmite or been a victim of the Holocaust either but I reckon I'm on safe grounds to suggest that 6 million dead pips an overly meaty tasting spread for awfulness. 

Your level of argument is embarrassing you cretin.

I have seen prfofessional football live, I've seen 'my team' live.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I see draggig (obviously dammedest's brother) has entered the fray now.
> 
> The issue is/was that Shawcross has got a lot of previous



woah pointing out typos is a really clever.

I happen to be using a really shit keyboards down at my ma's house.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any actually arguments as to why it is appropriate to label a leg break sustained in a EPL match as suffering in the extreme because so far all I'm seeing is a bunch of hysterical fuckwits mouthing off bollocks.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's an unfortunate sporting injury and no doubt rather fucking painful as well as a blow to his immediate development, it is still not 'extreme suffering' ffs.



You can't say this. This is not only a severe injury which must undoubtedly be causing immense physical pain, but it threatens the young man's dreams. If you were to lose a finger, you might think, oh, life goes on. But if you were a concert pianist, that's maybe your entire career in trouble. So the fact that Ramsey is a footballer, and a very good one too, cannot fail to make this injury far worse than it would be for you and I.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> You can't say this. This is not only a severe injury which must undoubtedly be causing immense physical pain, but it threatens the young man's dreams. If you were to lose a finger, you might think, oh, life goes on. But if you were a concert pianist, that's maybe your entire career in trouble. So the fact that Ramsey is a footballer, and a very good one too, cannot fail to make this injury far worse than it would be for you and I.



it's still not fucking extreme suffering when y'know put into the context of the real fucking world and really horrible suffering and injustices that go on.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I happen to be using a really shit keyboards down at my ma's house.


.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Does anyone have any actually arguments as to why it is appropriate to label a leg break sustained in a EPL match as suffering in the extreme because so far all I'm seeing is a bunch of hysterical fuckwits mouthing off bollocks.



Because it looks a pretty dreadful break to one of the best young players in Europe.  I'm sure even your dodgy keyboard allows you to search for pictures.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Because it looks a pretty dreadful break to one of the best young players in Europe.  I'm sure even your dodgy keyboard allows you to search for pictures.



He is not one of the best young players in Europe, he has the potential to maybe become one but lets not go down the road of turning him into a footballing god because of a leg break ala Eduardo.

Secondly where have I denied it's a dreadful break or a horrible injury? I'm simply taking issue with it being described as an example of extreme suffering because I happen to have some fucking perspective.

If his leg break is extreme suffering then what the fuck was the Haiti earthquake or the Gulags?


----------



## swampy (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's still not fucking extreme suffering when y'know put into the context of the real fucking world and really horrible suffering and injustices that go on.



how fast can you type "extreme suffering" now douche?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

swampy said:


> how fast can you type "extreme suffering" now douche?



again another scholar joins the fray.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's still not fucking extreme suffering when y'know put into the context of the real fucking world and really horrible suffering and injustices that go on.


You don't get it. Suffering is a product of the mind. Your patent jealousy of highly-paid footballers is causing you suffering. Drop it.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> He is not one of the best young players in Europe, he has the potential to maybe become one but lets not go down the road of turning him into a footballing god because of a leg break ala Eduardo.
> 
> Secondly where have I denied it's a dreadful break or a horrible injury? I'm simply taking issue with it being described as an example of extreme suffering because I happen to have some fucking perspective.
> 
> If his leg break is extreme suffering then what the fuck was the Haiti earthquake or the Gulags?



He certainly is one of the best young players in Europe.  He beat Scotland on his own recently and had been banging on the door for a regular starting spot at Arsenal all season - he's still only 19 and is (or at least was) not far short of Fabregas at that age.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> You don't get it. Suffering is a product of the mind. Your patent jealousy of highly-paid footballers is causing you suffering. Drop it.



Jazz you are a loon.

If in my mind my night in the cells for pissing in a phone box (this is made up btw) is the same suffering as being sent to Camp X ray, is it?

I have no jealousy of highly paid footballers you prat, I merely wish to point out that calling a professional footballer breaking a leg an example of extreme suffering of 'suffering in the extreme' is hyperbolic wank lacking any sort of perspective other one framed by hysterical media wankfests in which everything is ramped up to 11.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Does anyone have any actually arguments as to why it is appropriate to label a leg break sustained in a EPL match as suffering in the extreme because so far all I'm seeing is a bunch of hysterical fuckwits mouthing off bollocks.


No need to lose your rag.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> He certainly is one of the best young players in Europe.  *He beat Scotland* on his own recently and had been banging on the door for a regular starting spot at Arsenal all season - he's still only 19 and is (or at least was) not far short of Fabregas at that age.



Autocritique. 

And since when did banging on the door for a regular starting spot for Arsenal equal one of the best young players in Europe.

Rafael has played regurlarly for Man United this season in many big games and is obviously blessed with plenty of potential, I still wouldn't say he is one of the best young players in Europe, he like Ramsey are however some of the most promising young players in Europe.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

editor said:


> No need to lose your rag.



Why would I lose my rag, I'm perfectly calm and most importantly right.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Autocritique.
> 
> And since when did banging on the door for a regular starting spot for Arsenal equal one of the best young players in Europe.
> 
> Rafael has played regurlarly for Man United this season in many big games and is obviously blessed with plenty of potential, I still wouldn't say he is one of the best young players in Europe, he like Ramsey are however some of the most promising young players in Europe.



one is brazilian
one is welsh


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> one is brazilian
> one is welsh



and where do they play, oh yes in the EPL which is a league in Europe, hence promising young players IN Europe.

You should just give up on this thread.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> and where do they play, oh yes in the EPL which is a league in Europe, hence promising young players IN Europe.
> 
> You should just give up on this thread.



advice from a 28 year old using his mums computer on a saturday night.. this must be where all the talk of hyperbolic wank comes from. No wonder the keyboard is sticky


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> advice from a 28 year old using his mums computer on a saturday night.. this must be where all the talk of hyperbolic wank comes from. No wonder the keyboard is sticky



yes imagine being down at your ma's because your big brother is over from England for his birthday this weekend, the shame of it.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> and where do they play, oh yes in the EPL which is a league in Europe, hence promising young players IN Europe.
> 
> You should just give up on this thread.



I would say 'best' and 'promising'  are the same thing if we're talking about young players in Europe.

There are very few better 19 year old midfielders in Europe


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I would say 'best' and 'promising'  are the same thing if we're talking about young players in Europe.
> 
> There are very few better 19 year old midfielders in Europe



I suppouse it depends where we are cutting off the 'young', Ronaldo was still young two seasons ago when he was carving up teams, likewise Messi.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> advice from a 28 year old using his mums computer on a saturday night.. this must be where all the talk of hyperbolic wank comes from. No wonder the keyboard is sticky



and you never visit your mum ever?

come on, this is pathetic stuff


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I suppouse it depends where we are cutting off the 'young', Ronaldo was still young two seasons ago when he was carving up teams, likewise Messi.



I said 19 year olds


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2010)

embree said:


> and you never visit your mum ever?
> 
> come on, this is pathetic stuff



You're right it is..

I was kind of hoping to discuss the tackle, the injury, the reaction of the players on both sides, the affect on his career and laughably the need to count to 10 and not comment before the full extent of the injury is known but as ever on here it's just not possible..

very bored of flaming, trolling and that the same old posters do it time and again


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> You're right it is..
> 
> I was kind of hoping to discuss the tackle, the injury, the reaction of the players on both sides, the affect on his career and laughably the need to count to 10 and not comment before the full extent of the injury is known but as ever on here it's just not possible..
> 
> very bored of flaming, trolling and that the same old posters do it time and again



I'm more than willing to discuss the tackle, it was hard and late but far from vicious, it took a series of unfortunate variables to be in place for such a commonplace tackle to end so horribly.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'm more than willing to discuss the tackle, it was hard and late but far from vicious, it took a series of unfortunate variables to be in place for such a commonplace tackle to end so horribly.



it did

but my point was that Shawcross IS the kind of player that tries to intimidate other players and has done it many times before.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

from the motion capture sequence I've seen, Shawcross got the ball first

Edit: seen it on motd, I was wrong, Ramsey got it first. But there was absolutely naff all in it other than a booking. It was sheer bad luck


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it did
> 
> but my point was that Shawcross IS the kind of player that tries to intimidate other players and has done it many times before.



That's bollocks. It was a horrific injury but clearly not deliberate and Shawcross is not that sort of player.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I have no jealousy of highly paid footballers you prat, I merely wish to point out that calling a professional footballer breaking a leg an example of extreme suffering of 'suffering in the extreme' is hyperbolic wank lacking any sort of perspective other one framed by hysterical media wankfests in which everything is ramped up to 11.


Look I agree there are worse things that could happen to Aaron Ramsey. But you are in no position to say how deep his suffering is right now. It is really his affair and he has fair reason to be suffering dramatically. Let's not quibble over semantics.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2010)

shawcross was in tears when he went off. anyone who says he was in for it is talking rubbish. bad outcome all round.


----------



## aylee (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> but my point was that Shawcross IS the kind of player that tries to intimidate other players and has done it many times before.



What is the relevance of this, exactly?

The question, surely, is one of intent.  Did he go into the challenge with the aim of injuring Ramsey, as Wenger seems to be hinting in his typically mealy-mouthed, boneheaded way, or was he just clumsy?

Having just seen the replay on Match Of The Day, it is quite clearly the latter.  Shawcross' foot was on a level with the ball, although his studs were up.  Unfortunately he just missed it and caught Ramsey's standing leg with all the weight on it.  Nowhere for the leg to go because his studs are in the turf, and a fracture is the result. 

It shouldn't even have been a sending-off, in my view.


----------



## embree (Feb 27, 2010)

Ramsey's foot was planted at a very weird angle before the impact happened from the freeze frame they showed

looking forward to the outraged pontificating from the broadsheet writers btw


----------



## Bomber (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it did
> 
> but my point was that Shawcross IS the kind of player that tries to intimidate other players and has done it many times before.



 No he is not ! I watch him live week in week out. He is NOT intimidatory in his approach. This is a tragic accident !! Best wishes to Ramsey & Shawcross who was clearly distraught.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

embree said:


> Ramsey's foot was planted at a very weird angle before the impact happened from the freeze frame they showed
> 
> looking forward to the outraged pontificating from the broadsheet writers btw



yeah I noticed that, Ramsey's ankle looked to be set at an odd angle just before contact.

like I said before the outcome led to the red card not the tackle itself.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 27, 2010)

embree said:


> looking forward to the outraged pontificating from the broadsheet writers btw



It being my team, Stoke, the call for hanging to be brought back is sure to be relentless !!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

being a physically strong intimidating player is not a crime anyway, Drogba uses it, Keane used it, Vidic uses it.

Wenger's problem is that he gets upset that every other team isn't forced to play a defence of senile old fools and full backs that are like Bambi on ice.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 27, 2010)

Bomber said:


> No he is not ! I watch him live week in week out. He is NOT intimidatory in his approach. This is a tragic accident !! Best wishes to Ramsey & Shawcross who was clearly distraught.



I didn't say it was deliberate but he's got a lot of previous against Arsenal.  His tackle on Adebayor last season should have got him a red card


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I didn't say it was deliberate but he's got a lot of previous against Arsenal.  His tackle on Adebayor last season should have got him a red card



yes because you couldn't go through almost any defensive players past and find a bad tackle...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> being a physically strong intimidating player is not a crime anyway, Drogba uses it, Keane used it, Vidic uses it.
> 
> Wenger's problem is that he gets upset that every other team isn't forced to play a defence of senile old fools and full backs that are like Bambi on ice.


fuck off, drogba is an absolute cunt. dives like dancing on ice. i'd like to see one of your boys get twatted and see you have such a sensible reaction tbh. was a shocking tackle and we're gonna dick you lot in the league now. see ya


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck off, drogba is an absolute cunt. dives like dancing on ice. i'd like to see one of your boys get twatted and see you have such a sensible reaction tbh. was a shocking tackle and we're gonna dick you lot in the league now. see ya



it really wasn't a shocking tackle.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yes because you couldn't go through almost any defensive players past and find a bad tackle...



You could.  But it was no surprise to an Arsenal fan that Shawcross was the one who managed this today.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

Only just caught the news of Ramsey's injury. Tragic.

One of the best players i have seen in either a cardiff or wales shirt in recent years - maybe even ever. His potential was obvious from his very first game.

TV has reported it as 'career threatening' - i dearly hope not, it would be such a tragedy.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Only just caught the news of Ramsey's injury. Tragic.
> 
> One of the best players i have seen in either a cardiff or wales shirt in recent years - maybe even ever. His potential was obvious from his very first game.
> 
> TV has reported it as 'career threatening' - i dearly hope not, it would be such a tragedy.



He'd turned into an outstanding player this season.  United's loss was our gain and he'd been picked last 2 games ahead of Denilson in Diaby's absence.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I mean honestly if breaking a leg on a football pitch whilst pursing a lucrative dream career is can be described as extreme suffering them what the fuck was the suffering ofthose caught up in the Hait earthquake or in carbombings? Super Sunday Extreme Suffering?



You're taking me out of context. If I see a friend's leg get smashed up like that I would describe them in the moments afterward to be suffering in the extreme. It's called empathy and it's why the reaction of the Arsenal players was justified (I can't actually believe I'm having this argument, the content of that last sentence being so patently fucking obvious to anyone with at least a couple of brain cells).

I was not comparing Ramsey breaking a leg to 'extreme suffering' by your definition.

What I was doing was pointing out why you would have a strong emotional reaction to a teammate suffering in that manner - i.e. having smashed up their leg in a very bad, extreme manner.

Now fuck off out of this thread.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

Eboue played well today..


----------



## little_legs (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> .... Now fuck off out of this thread.



hear hear


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> What is the relevance of this, exactly?
> 
> The question, surely, is one of intent.  Did he go into the challenge with the aim of injuring Ramsey, as Wenger seems to be hinting in his typically mealy-mouthed, boneheaded way, or was he just clumsy?
> 
> ...



I might be the only one who does, but i agree totally. From what I saw, and I've only seen it once, Shawcross was the man in possession and let the ball let too far ahead of himself, Ramsey comes in at breakneck speed, Shawcross tries to get boot on ball is a bit slow and legs made contact with each other. i didnt see any intent or recklessness, can't even say I thought it worthy of a yellow tbh, just a case of bad luck.


----------



## stupid kid (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought it was a dive tbh. If there was contact Ramsey made a meal of it.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

what kind of idiot makes a comment like that?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I thought it was a dive tbh. If there was contact Ramsey made a meal of it.



Yeah you're right,you'd almost think he had his leg broken, the way he was acting after being tackled ,apt user-name btw.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I thought it was a dive tbh. If there was contact Ramsey made a meal of it.



If you look at the video, his foot is almost hanging off his leg, its at 90 degrees to where it should be. It brought a tear to my eye just looking at it.

dick head.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

Fiar play to Tony Pulis, just watched his post match ineterview on BBC, not really interested in talking about the game, just devastated about the injury.


----------



## hektik (Feb 28, 2010)

It didn't look like a bad challenge to me, just unfortunate that all the millions of variables that determine whether you come out of a tackle with the ball or with a broken leg in the incorrect alignment. I don't think that there was any malicious attempt to injure Ramsey.

That said, I do think that there is a tendency for teams to be robust/ultra-competitive against us - fuelled by the media saying that we can be beaten by teams being tough against us. These tactics, of being first and hard in a challenge 'so they know they are in a fight' doesn't necessarily mean that teams go out to injure us, but it does make such injuries much more likely.

My best wishes go out to aaron, and I hope he makes a full recovery in good time.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Fiar play to Tony Pulis, just watched his post match ineterview on BBC, not really interested in talking about the game, just devastated about the injury.



Of course he was, the broken leg is a direct result of how he told his team to play against us. Hard with a a bit of "afters"

The cunt.


----------



## passenger (Feb 28, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I thought it was a dive tbh. If there was contact Ramsey made a meal of it.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 28, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> I thought it was a dive tbh. If there was contact Ramsey made a meal of it.



Christ, a an Arsenal player with a broken leg brings out the idiots on here doesnt it? 

Look on te bright side chaps as mentioned on MOTD, our first win agaisnt Stock at their gaff since 1984...

Shame the BBC couldnt give us an update on Ramseys condition, but being Arsenal and Welsh, it probably wasnt important enough for the BBC...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Do people not see sarcasm when a player is hurt?


dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, looked like a joke to me too.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00096/ramsey_inj_516x350_96122a.jpg

action shot.

looks really bad


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

P

Arsenal snatched one of the most dramatic victories of the season at the Britannia Stadium to move within three points of the league leaders, Chelsea, but Arsène Wenger said it was "impossible to enjoy it" in view of the broken leg suffered by Aaron Ramsey under challenge by Ryan Shawcross, who was sent off and left the pitch in tears after seeing the seriousness of what he had done.

Wenger described Ramsey's injury as "horrendous" and the tackle that caused it "unacceptable", adding it was "ridiculous" that Shawcross would be suspended for only three matches. The Arsenal manager was so upset by what had happened to his 19-year-old midfielder that he preferred to concentrate on that, rather than the win secured by two late goals, in the 90th minute and the fourth minute of added time.

"It is a bad break, and Aaron will be transferred to hospital in London to see if emergency surgery is needed", he said. "This is a young player who has been kicked out of the game. I'm shocked, that wasn't football. If I have to live with that, I don't want to be involved in the game. My players were too upset to celebrate."

For Wenger and the Arsenal team, the injury was horribly reminiscent of the compound fracture suffered by Eduardo at Birmingham in 2008 and, as at St Andrew's, Ramsey's plight was such that players from both sides turned away from the sight, and at least two were ill on the pitch.

Wenger said: "This is the third player - Eduardo, Diaby and now Ramsey – we've lost to tackles that are unacceptable, and spare me the articles tomorrow about how nice Shawcross is because we had all that with Eduardo."

Tony Pulis, the Stoke manager, countered that Wenger had no proper knowledge of his player's character: "The game pales into insignificance. Obviously it's a bad break and it was a bad challenge. The boy is a fellow Welshman and I'm devastated because he's a great player who has the world at his feet. But Ryan has come off the pitch crying and he's broken-hearted. I know him well, he's got no bad blood in him, and there's no way he'd set out to hurt a fellow professional."

Wenger was proud of the way his team recovered their composure sufficiently to win 3-1 with a late penalty from Cesc Fábregas and an even later tap-in from Thomas Vermaelen. Of his team's title prospects, he said: "This has strengthened our belief and our determination."


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

Stoke City's Ryan Shawcross leaves the field in tears after being sent off following a tackle on Arsenal's Aaron Ramsey. Photograph: Paul Thomas/Action Images

Stoke City's Ryan Shawcross last night insisted there was "absolutely no malice" in the challenge on Aaron Ramsey which led to the Arsenal midfielder suffering a broken leg.

The 19-year-old Ramsey was taken to hospital after a tackle by Shawcross, who was later called up to the England squad to play Egypt next week, as the Gunners came from behind to win 3-1 at the Britannia Stadium.

Arsène Wenger, the Arsenal manager, was enraged by the tackle, which he described as "horrendous", but in a statement issued by Shawcross, the player, who was sent off, is adamant there was no intent.

The statement read: "There was absolutely no malice in the challenge. I would never, ever go out to hurt a fellow professional. I am deeply upset that Aaron has suffered such a bad injury and my thoughts are with him. I would like to send him my best wishes too for a speedy recovery."

The 22-year-old's sentiments were echoed by his club, who added in the statement: "Stoke City would like to send their best wishes to Aaron Ramsey and Arsenal Football Club."

They added: "The club do, however, wish to make it quite clear that there was absolutely no malice in the challenge from Ryan Shawcross which caused the injury."

Tony Pulis said: "On behalf of everyone at Stoke City, we would like to express our deepest sympathy to Aaron and Arsenal at what has happened today.

"Our thoughts are with him and his family. We hope he makes a speedy recovery and everyone here wishes to see him back on the football field as soon as possible."

The Stoke manager also defended Shawcross, adding: "Ryan Shawcross has no bad blood in him whatsoever. There is no way in a million years he would ever go out and try to hurt someone.

"The lad was heartbroken at what has happened, you could see as he came off the pitch that he was in tears and he feels devastated that Aaron has been so badly injured."


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Do people not see sarcasm when a player is hurt?
> 
> 
> dave





Diamond said:


> Yeah, looked like a joke to me too.



In that case, it's an abject failure in creative writing.

Maybe Revol coming on here and saying the Arse' players where "hamming it up" for the cameras put us on edge a bit?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

I really don't get wenger saying the tackle was unacceptable. Surely by sending off the player the ref has agreed with him. What is his point?



dave


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I really don't get wenger saying the tackle was unacceptable. Surely by sending off the player the ref has agreed with him. What is his point?
> 
> 
> 
> dave



No ones blaming the individual. It's all about how the oppositions teams manager set them up to play. And this is the consequence. 

I 100% blame the Stoke manager for telling is players to go in with a bit of "extra" 'cause that's the received wisdom on how to play Arsenal.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Stoke really didn't play a dirty game though. Hard yes but wasn't rough housing or anything.

I can only remember one other challenge that was a bit dodgy and he took the ball very very cleanly with that one, a fraction later though and it would have been big time ouch.(sorry can't remember who)


dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

Understandably emotional blog entry at arseblog with a few very good points.

http://www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog

This is worth quoting direct:



> And back to Sky for a moment. If anything sums up their hypocrisy it's the decision not to show replays of the tackle. Why not? They say it's because the images are too upsetting. Firstly, who the fuck made them the arbiters of good taste? Why do they get to decide what is and isn't acceptable? People have buttons on their remote which say 'off' or 'channel up'. If they don't want to watch it, advise them and they can turn it off. As the broadcaster who has done most to big up the 'Arsenal don't like it up 'em' thing they have a responsibility to show what happened to Aaron Ramsey. To show what a tackle like that can do. To show that when you egg people on enough and they think it's ok to behave recklessly that there are consequences.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/official-statement-aaron-ramsey-s-injury

1239: Arsenal have just released a statement about Aaron Ramsey's condition. He suffered "fractures to the tibia and fibula in his right leg" and underwent surgery last night. The statement continues: "The operation successfully reduced the fractures and whilst it is too soon to state an exact timescale for recovery, Aaron will certainly miss the remainder of this season. Our thoughts are with Aaron at this time and everyone at the Club wishes him all the best in making as speedy a return to action as possible."


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I really don't get wenger saying the tackle was unacceptable. Surely by sending off the player the ref has agreed with him. What is his point?


His point was that the challenge was unacceptable.

As if a red card is a fair swap!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think Shawcross's tackle was malicious in the slightest. A bit clumsy, but no different to what you'll see at any game - or from some some Arsenal players - it's just deeply unfortunate that Ramsey got so badly injured as a result of it.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't think Shawcross's tackle was malicious in the slightest. A bit clumsy, but no different to what you'll see at any game - or from some some Arsenal players - it's just deeply unfortunate that Ramsey got so badly injured as a result of it.



I don't think anyone is suggesting that the tackle itself was malicious. But liability shouldn't be reduced to malice alone. It should encompass recklessness as well and that tackle was reckless.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting that the tackle itself was malicious. But liability shouldn't be reduced to malice alone. It should encompass recklessness as well and that tackle was reckless.


But no more 'reckless' than the kind of tackles you see taking place on the pitch every week, but - thankfully - usually without the same consequences.

If Ramsay hadn't been so badly injured, it would have been a yellow at best.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> In that case, it's an abject failure in creative writing.
> 
> Maybe Revol coming on here and saying the Arse' players where "hamming it up" for the cameras put us on edge a bit?



So me pointing out that Arsenal players are hammy bastards and that the huddle was more wooden than Sol Campbell means youse can no longer spot blatant sarcasm.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting that the tackle itself was malicious. But liability shouldn't be reduced to malice alone. It should encompass recklessness as well and that tackle was reckless.



the tackle was a foul and in most cases not even a yellow card, the ref judged it by the outcome and not the rules of the game.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> His point was that the challenge was unacceptable.
> 
> As if a red card is a fair swap!



But it wasn't an unacceptable challenge it was a perfectly legitimate challenge that ended up in a horrible injury out of bad luck.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> But no more 'reckless' than the kind of tackles you see taking place on the pitch every week, but - thankfully - usually without the same consequences.
> 
> If Ramsay hadn't been so badly injured, it would have been a yellow at best.



But that's putting the cart before the horse. He was badly injured therefore the challenge was reckless.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> But that's putting the cart before the horse. He was badly injured therefore the challenge was reckless.



what utter bullshit, the laws aren't about outcome, it was either a reckless challenge or not a reckless challenge irrespective of whether Ramsey's leg gets broke or he jumps to avoid it.

Arsenal got a sympathy red.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

the red was because of the outcome, I agree.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> But it wasn't an unacceptable challenge it was a perfectly legitimate challenge that ended up in a horrible injury out of bad luck.



it was pretty unacceptable for Aaron Ramsey


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it was pretty unacceptable for Aaron Ramsey



yep lets appeal to emotion in order to circumvent reasoned discussion.

fuckwit.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> I don't think Shawcross's tackle was malicious in the slightest. A bit clumsy, but no different to what you'll see at any game - or from some some Arsenal players - it's just deeply unfortunate that Ramsey got so badly injured as a result of it.


It won't matter to this shower what I think but I was going to post the same thing, except I'm not even sure it was "clumsy". Maybe there are other angles but, based on what I've seen, it was a 50/50 where they both went in hard.

Not even 'old skool', just a 50/50.

On that basis, I don't know why he was booked, far less sent off, and God knows what Wenger is on about.

Wish the lad a speedy recovery.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yep lets appeal to emotion in order to circumvent reasoned discussion.
> 
> fuckwit.



Now you're lecturing on reasoned discussion and appeals to emotion.

Your hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> But that's putting the cart before the horse. He was badly injured therefore the challenge was reckless.


That's an idiotic argument. Players can get injured from perfectly legitimate challenges.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

The top Arsenal blog, Arseblogger, has summed up the feelings of all Arsenal fans and all truly honest football fans about the circumstances that led up to a tackle that has risked destroying one of Britain's most talented and promising young footballers.



> I don't think he intended to do that kind of damage. Now, let me address the people who say "Well, he's is not that kind of player'. Duh, you are a fucking moron and you should shut up. Unless the person in question is an actual psychopath of course they're not that kind of player. It goes without saying. Nevertheless they've been told to go out there and get stuck in and give Arsenal a bit extra because, as we all know, they don't like it up 'em. So you have Dan Smith's snide tackle, Martin Taylor's 'reducer' and last night Shawcross's reckless hack at Aaron Ramsey.



Shawcross wouldn't have intended to injure Ramsey, but you can be sure that this culture of kicking Arsenal players about because of the myth that they don't like it up em has contributed to the incident last night.

Arsenal were matching Stoke physically as well as obviously outplaying them. When Stoke realised this they had to up the ante. 

Ramsey's injury is the result. Until there can be some admission that Arsenal are unfairly and obscenely targeted this will happen again.

Of course Shawcross is distraught. But the fault lies with the Peter Reids and the Sam Allardyces and the Ton Pullises of this world and all the thugs who support this backward view of football. 

As Arsene Wenger said, commitment is one thing, but these three injuries stem from quite another philosophy, a philosophy that has not faced the attack that it should have received in the media today.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an idiotic argument. Players can get injured from perfectly legitimate challenges.



That's true but it's not the correct comparison.

The challenge was illegitimate because it was a breach of the rules.

The outcome of that breach is a measure of its seriousness.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> The top Arsenal blog, Arseblogger, has summed up the feelings of all Arsenal fans and all truly honest football fans about the circumstances that led up to a tackle that has risked destroying one of Britain's most talented and promising young footballers.


That's a pile of over-the-top shite. It wasn't a malicious tackle by any reckoning.

It was a tough tackle with a horrible and unforeseen outcome. There was no intent to maim Ramsey: Shawcross went off in tears, he was so upset by it, FFS.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> That's a pile of over-the-top shite. It wasn't a malicious tackle by any reckoning.
> 
> It was a tough tackle with a horrible and unforeseen outcome. There was no intent to maim Ramsey: Shawcross went off in tears, he was so upset by it, FFS.



Do you have trouble reading?

Where does he argue *at any point* that the challenge was malicious?


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

And it's not just in England. Fabregas received appalling treatment at the feet of Porto players last week, who hacked him all over the place. It was so obvious he was being singled out, and the referee hardly did a thing to protect him. I thought the governing bodies, Uefa and Fifa, were supposed to protect players from this sort of thing?


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

So in summary, Arsenal fans have a bizarre persecution complex in keeping with their Big Four status and everyone else in Britain thought it was an accident resulting from a regular challenge


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

I would build this into a siege mentality for the run in if I were Wenger


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> That's a pile of over-the-top shite. It wasn't a malicious tackle by any reckoning.
> 
> It was a tough tackle with a horrible and unforeseen outcome. There was no intent to maim Ramsey: Shawcross went off in tears, he was so upset by it, FFS.



Did you read it? Even the quote? Of course there was no intent to maim him. But it was a state of mind of wanting to be overly physical with Arsenal that led to the kind of reckless challenge that occurred. The result was unforseeable in many ways, but the message that the managers send out is all too predictable.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

embree said:


> So in summary, I, along with revol, come here to troll and be cunts.



Yup


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> The top Arsenal blog, Arseblogger, has summed up the feelings of all Arsenal fans and all truly honest football fans about the circumstances that led up to a tackle that has risked destroying one of Britain's most talented and promising young footballers.


Help us out with the "circumstances that led up to a tackle" so all us "truly honest football fans" know what you're talking about?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Help us out with the "circumstances that led up to a tackle" so all us "truly honest football fans" know what you're talking about?



Did you watch the game?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Do you have trouble reading?


He argues that poor l'il Arsenal are somehow singled out for nasty treatment with a load of hard wringing cobblers suggestions that it's not a coincidence that several of their players have suffered injury.

Maybe you missed this from that article:


> And there are consequences even for Shawcross who I think was *utterly reckless.
> 
> *The tackle on Ramsey was not his first wild lunge of the night but he's been told to go out and play like that...
> 
> ...


Bah, blah, blah, everyone's got it in for Arsenal, they're all against us, no other team gets it as bad etc etc zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## xes (Feb 28, 2010)

lol at the arsenal "everyone is mean to us" pillocks  (not all you scummers are in that)

Football isn't a non contact sport, and no-one is "roughing you up" any more than any other team gets. It's just bum luck, one of those things. Get the fuck over it


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

pboi said:


> I would build this into a siege mentality for the run in if I were Wenger



No need to worry. It's already happened. Amongst the fans more than anything. I have supported Arsenal since I was a kid, am 42 now and have spent that last few years sniping at Wenger and the team who I felt were weak in places. But have never known a reaction as this one. Have disagreed with that blogger in the past, but if you see the responses (click Arses on the bottom right of the article) there have never been so many messages of total support for what he wrote.

Editor you may think it's over the top, but it is what every Arsenal fan is thinking and we are totally of one voice on this one. This has galvanised us like no other.

Our hearts go out to Ramsey and hope he makes a full recovery. It shouldn't happen to any player. But three times to an Arsenal player and you'd be forgiven for detecting a pattern.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> He argues that poor l'il Arsenal are somehow singled out for nasty treatment with a load of hard wringing cobblers suggestions that it's not a coincidence that several of their players have suffered injury.
> 
> Maybe you missed this from that article:
> Bah, blah, blah, everyone's got it in for Arsenal, they're all against us, no other team gets it as bad etc etc zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



So you didn't read it before mouthing off then.

But, surprise surprise, you're not big enough to admit that you got it wrong calling the argument about maliciousness rather than recklessness.

Idiot.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> But three times to an Arsenal player and you'd be forgiven for detecting a pattern.


Ok, but you'd also be fucking stupid, statistically speaking.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

editor said:


> He argues that poor l'il Arsenal are somehow singled out for nasty treatment with a load of hard wringing cobblers suggestions that it's not a coincidence that several of their players have suffered injury.
> 
> Maybe you missed this from that article:
> Bah, blah, blah, everyone's got it in for Arsenal, they're all against us, no other team gets it as bad etc etc zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



It's just that kind of attitude that proves the point. They don't like it up em blah blah. Eboue gets a yellow card for a minor shove, a Stoke player lunges in two minutes later and gets no card, then a few minutes after that the Shawcross challenge, which, while not malicious or with intent to injure, was reckless and  uncontrolled, prompted no doubt by a Peter Reid swearing volley to go out and get fucking stuck in or the like.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

xes said:


> lol at the arsenal "everyone is mean to us" pillocks  (not all you scummers are in that)
> 
> Football isn't a non contact sport, and no-one is "roughing you up" any more than any other team gets. It's just bum luck, one of those things. Get the fuck over it



Last time I check it wasn't a full contact sport either but you'd be forgiven for missing that point after watching the Ramsey tackle.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Ok, but you'd also be fucking stupid, statistically speaking.



Got any stats to back you up there?


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Ok, but you'd also be fucking stupid, statistically speaking.



No I don't think so. Of course you wouldn't agree. Same old Arsenal always cheating right? Cause no one else ever cheats.

Arsenal players are not angels either. Gallas's challenge the other week was reckless and could have had a similar effect. But the Boltons the Stokes the Blackburns have always had one thing on their mind when playing Arsenal, and that has not been football.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> No I don't think so. Of course you wouldn't agree. Same old Arsenal always cheating right? Cause no one else ever cheats.
> 
> Arsenal players are not angels either. Gallas's challenge the other week was reckless and could have had a similar effect. But the Boltons the Stokes the Blackburns have always had one thing on their mind when playing Arsenal, and that has not been football.



Interesting to contrast the reaction to that Gallas challenge with the challenges that Arsenal players have suffered this season.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 28, 2010)

xes said:


> lol at the arsenal "everyone is mean to us" pillocks  (not all you scummers are in that)
> 
> Football isn't a non contact sport, and no-one is "roughing you up" any more than any other team gets. It's just bum luck, one of those things. Get the fuck over it



Anyone who doesn't think teams are intentionally more physical against Arsenal is really quite stupid. It's very common knowledge.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Did stoke really play anymore physically then they do on any other week? Really?

Stoke are a big & physical team every game they play not just against Arsenal, that is how stoke play. The whole they target arsenal is silly.

Have to say though i don't regard stoke as a dirty team, blackburn and bolton get that honour. Dirty kicky kicky no mates.


dave


----------



## xes (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Last time I check it wasn't a full contact sport either but you'd be forgiven for missing that point after watching the Ramsey tackle.



there's 20 of those tackles in every single game. In most cases it won't even warrent a booking. It's just shit luck that all the force of the tackle went into the poor kids leg. There's no point in soaking into Wengers "why is everyone always nasty to us" bullshit. He's a moaning cock end, and you lot are starting to sound just like him. Shit happens.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> No I don't think so. Of course you wouldn't agree. Same old Arsenal always cheating right? Cause no one else ever cheats.
> 
> Arsenal players are not angels either. Gallas's challenge the other week was reckless and could have had a similar effect. But the Boltons the Stokes the Blackburns have always had one thing on their mind when playing Arsenal, and that has not been football.


What has it to do with cheating? It's just the same old handbag-waving martydom. It was a 50/50, get over yourself.

The fact is the general public believes 'normal' distribution is even or equal. It isn't, normal distribution is for some to have very few and some to have more - as with so-called accident 'blasckspots' and 'cancer clusters'  it's all ignorant bollocks. What's happened at Arsenal is entirely normal distribution.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

pboi said:


> Yup



siege mentality thing's going fine then!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

xes said:


> *there's 20 of those tackles in every single game. *



That is utter bollocks.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

xes said:


> lol at the arsenal "everyone is mean to us" pillocks  (not all you scummers are in that)
> 
> Football isn't a non contact sport, and no-one is "roughing you up" any more than any other team gets. It's just bum luck, one of those things. Get the fuck over it



quite so


----------



## xes (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That is utter bollocks.



oh yeah sorry, if you're arsenal, there's at least 150 of those tackles in every game


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> Our hearts go out to Ramsey and hope he makes a full recovery. It shouldn't happen to any player. But three times to an Arsenal player and you'd be forgiven for detecting a pattern.



No seriously, other teams have suffered severe injury problems too

Get _over_ yourselves. Seriously, the heart rending soliloquys are hysterical in more ways than one


----------



## Discordia (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Did stoke really play anymore physically then they do on any other week? Really?


Yes. They're like that normally to an extent, sure, but for Arsenal teams bring a little bit extra, physically.


> Stoke are a big & physical team every game they play not just against Arsenal, that is how stoke play. The whole they target arsenal is silly.


It's well known that teams think Arsenal don't respond well to physical play. Why would you find it surprising that they're that extra bit physical against Arsenal?


> Have to say though i don't regard stoke as a dirty team, blackburn and bolton get that honour. Dirty kicky kicky no mates.
> 
> 
> dave



I'd agree. You let teams be as rough as Stoke/Allardyce teams etc, though, and injuries are the result.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> What has it to do with cheating? It's just the same old handbag-waving martydom. It was a 50/50, get over yourself.
> 
> The fact is the general public believes 'normal' distribution is even or equal. It isn't, normal distribution is for some to have very few and some to have more - as with so-called accident 'blasckspots' and 'cancer clusters'  it's all ignorant bollocks. What's happened at Arsenal is entirely normal distribution.



It was not a 50/50. Ramsey got to the ball marginally ahead and Shawcross came in overly committed and caught him. The commitment was excessive. It was reckless. It was not malicious. He did not intend to hurt Ramsey. But the excessive commitment to the physical is what teams do to Arsenal. This is not even news. Just denied by those who like to slate Arsenal for playing "pretty football with no substance"

I think there was a lot of substance and character in that Arsenal team last night. Who thinks they're softies now?


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> It was not a 50/50. Ramsey got to the ball marginally ahead and Shawcross came in overly committed and caught him. The commitment was excessive. It was reckless. It was not malicious. He did not intend to hurt Ramsey. But the excessive commitment to the physical is what teams do to Arsenal. This is not even news. Just denied by those who like to slate Arsenal for playing "pretty football with no substance"
> 
> I think there was a lot of substance and character in that Arsenal team last night. Who thinks they're softies now?



keep going, please. It's funny


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2010)

Cry me a fucking river. You soppy idiot.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

embree said:


> keep going, please. It's funny



Yeah, a brilliant young player in a career threatening injury and you think it the right place to laugh. Classy!


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

Shawcross is not that type of player right?

Just another statistical "blackspot" right?


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> Yeah, a brilliant young player in a career threatening injury and you think it the right place to laugh. Classy!



go on, keep imagining that's what it is I'm laughing at. You plank


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's well known that teams think Arsenal don't respond well to physical play. Why would you find it surprising that they're that extra bit physical against Arsenal?



Press and harness certainly, deliberately go out and kick all the flair players no.

If every team went out to kick your players you'd be getting a hell of a lot more then 3 year long injuries in 5 years.


dave


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> If every team went out to kick your players you'd be getting a hell of a lot more then 3 year long injuries in 5 years.



innit. 3 of these in half a decade is not really significant at all


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Press and harness certainly, deliberately go out and kick all the flair players no.
> 
> If every team went out to kick your players you'd be getting a hell of a lot more then 3 year long injuries in 5 years.
> 
> ...



It's three in four years and that's only the broken legs. We've had numerous other long-term and medium-term injuries from the same treatment.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

good thing you lot don't play lower league football, you'd never stop wailing


----------



## Discordia (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Press and harness certainly, deliberately go out and kick all the flair players no.


I didn't say they kicked us, that was not the issue here. They were reckless, as many teams are against us, because referees never try to stop it.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

It was a shocking/horror tackle because of the result, not because of the tackle itself.. it wasn’t a flying two footed leap. The tackle on Savage last week was a horror tackle. Ballack yesterday looked like he jumped in..

Teams can play like accidents waiting to happen (Vinnie Jones would be the least contentious example), and when the accident happens, you can of course run through the list of ifs, buts, maybes and accusations.. 

My concern with Shawcross himself is his elevation to international level. If one defence for him is the fast feet of Ramsey then he is either not quick enough or he could be caught out again (hopefully minus the injury).. but not based on the tackle yesterday alone.

There is/has been an issue for Arsenal with the likes of Bolton, Hull, Blackburn, Stoke.. even Chelsea appear to physically dominate. Is that a fault of Wenger for having a team of midgets in a league where teams play a certain way, but would not be able to in Europe? Well that’s the team. With Bendtner, Campbell, Song, Fabregas, Vermaelen, Eboue, Sagna etc. I would have thought there was enough basic ‘size’ in the team yesterday to say we were set up well to counter that.

You’d be a fool to forget even recent players who would put a tackle in and the endless updates on the number of red cards - Keown, Petit, Vieira, Parlour, Adams, Lauren, Winterburn, Bergkamp.. teams, players get reputations.

You’d also be a fool not to predict the immediate response of Wenger and Pulis.

I’d be more interested in what Wenger says in the cold light of day, once the injury is assessed and he has for once seen the tackle. For once he would have been better off not seeing it..

Anyway the pity is a great prospect has been crocked.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It was a shocking/horror tackle because of the result, not because of the tackle itself.. it wasn’t a flying two footed leap. The tackle on Savage last week was a horror tackle. Ballack yesterday looked like he jumped in..
> 
> Teams can play like accidents waiting to happen (Vinnie Jones would be the least contentious example), and when the accident happens, you can of course run through the list of ifs, buts, maybes and accusations..
> 
> ...



I actually agree with pretty much all of that, nice


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yep lets appeal to emotion in order to circumvent reasoned discussion.
> 
> fuckwit.



why don't you get back on your own thread instead of playing most of the time on other teams' threads with a sticky keyboard - or better still, actually go and watch some live football


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

and in all of this - lets not forget what kind of manager Tony Pulis is.

Yes, he knows his players better than Arsene.  Ask James Beattie whom he knows very well.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> why don't you get back on your own thread instead of playing most of the time on other teams' threads with a sticky keyboard - or better still, actually go and watch some live football



the idea that these club threads are exclusively for the use of fans of those clubs and anyone else coming on them should be politely deferential at all times is completely fucking moronic


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It's three in four years and that's only the broken legs. We've had numerous other long-term and medium-term injuries from the same treatment.



So has every team in the league. Talk to everton about their recent injuries for example, although every team has had problems, many teams a hell of a lot worse then arsenal, I mean spurs have been down to the bare bones every since harry redkanapp took over!

If you want to argue that in the EPL we play a physical and rougher game then some leagues on the continent i will agree entirely. If you wan't to argue that teams go out of their way to kick and rough up arsneal you can spin.

dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> So has every team in the league. Talk to everton about their recent injuries for example, although every team has had problems, many teams a hell of a lot worse then arsenal, I mean spurs have been down to the bare bones every since harry redkanapp took over!
> 
> If you want to argue that in the EPL we play a physical and rougher game then some leagues on the continent i will agree entirely. If you wan't to argue that teams go out of their way to kick and rough up arsneal you can spin.
> 
> dave



So every team in the league has suffered the same sort of thing?

Apart from Arsenal, who are the only team that has suffered three severe fractures in four years.

That logically makes them an exception.

But we can't draw any conclusions from that because...........


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Apart from Arsenal, who are the only team that has suffered three severe fractures in four years.



But they aren't the only team.

Everton(possibly 5/6 for them!!!!) & west ham certainly have had at least 3 as well and i'm sure there will be more. 

Arsenal really don't get more injuries then anyone else, you just notice more because your a gooner.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> But they aren't the only team.
> 
> Everton(possibly 5/6 for them!!!!) & west ham certainly have had at least 3 as well and i'm sure there will be more.
> 
> ...



Everton have had 5/6 leg breaks in the last three years. Really?

I'd be amazed if that's true.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

also it might be worth pointing out that the quick tippy tappy short passing game of Arsenal makes it quite likely that their players willbe caught just fractionally late, afterall the whole point of such quick passing is to get the other teams players to commit before passing it and so taking them out of the game.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, it makes us particularly vulnerable to reckless play. Getting caught late is only a problem when the challenge is reckless.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yes, it makes us particularly vulnerable to reckless play. Getting caught late is only a problem when the challenge is reckless.



Absolute bollocks, Shawcrosses tackle was fractionally late not reckless.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Everton have had 5/6 leg breaks in the last three years. Really?
> 
> I'd be amazed if that's true.



Yakubu, arteta(ligaments but out for 11 months), james vaughn, jagielka(ACL but 10 months and still kinda counting.), anichibe.

Be amazed and i reckon im missing out someone!


dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yakubu, arteta(ligaments but out for 11 months), james vaughn, jagielka(ACL but 10 months and still kinda counting.), anichibe.
> 
> Be amazed and i reckon im missing out someone!
> 
> ...



Those aren't fractures.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Absolute bollocks, Shawcrosses tackle was fractionally late not reckless.



absolutely. And affected by what looked like being clipped by Bendtner on his way through which would have changed the angle


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

Patrick Barclay gets it pretty spot on and he also mentions, quite correctly, the bad tackle from Shawcross before against Arsenal

http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,26691,13989_5991357,00.html


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

Barclay's up his own arse though


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

embree said:


> absolutely. And affected by what looked like being clipped by Bendtner on his way through which would have changed the angle



Or maybe he heard the shots fired from the grassy knoll outside the Britannia Stadium, which forced a change in the trajectory of his bullet-like run.. a little too much analysis of a tackle perhaps?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Of course he was, the broken leg is a direct result of how he told his team to play against us. Hard with a a bit of "afters"
> 
> The cunt.



You Arsenal fans really do have a chip on ya shoulders dont ya? Its why people dont like you.

There was nothing wrong with the challenge and to accuse Pulis like that is bang out of order imho.


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Or maybe he heard the shots fired from the grassy knoll outside the Britannia Stadium, which forced a change in the trajectory of his bullet-like run.. a little too much analysis of a tackle perhaps?



probably


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

pboi said:


> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00096/ramsey_inj_516x350_96122a.jpg
> 
> action shot.
> 
> looks really bad



Note. Ramsey's leg has already snapped and contact has not been made. No tackle, no foul, no sending off!


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you'll find that's after contact


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> You Arsenal fans really do have a chip on ya shoulders dont ya? Its why people dont like you.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with the challenge and to accuse Pulis like that is bang out of order imho.



you're right - Pulis is a fine, non-violent kinda guy


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I think you'll find that's after contact



Do we know that for sure?

It sjust that having seen the clip Shawcross goes right thru Ramsey, and in that photo they are not in contact with each other and Shawcross doesn't even appear to have reached the leg in question.

If it is after Shawcross has amazing powers to go thru someone break his leg and pull his leg backwards in a split second.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you'll find the location of the ball is a clue


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know what Arsenal fans are bitching about, if Ramsey's leg hadn't been broke they'd not have had to playagainst 10 men and more than likely wouldn't have got that soft sympathy penalty either, in many ways Ramsey's bad luck has kept Arsenal in the title race.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

2/10


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't know what Arsenal fans are bitching about, if Ramsey's leg hadn't been broke they'd not have had to playagainst 10 men and more than likely wouldn't have got that soft sympathy penalty either, in many ways Ramsey's bad luck has kept Arsenal in the title race.



Your team's just won a trophy and yet you still find time to pollute this thread


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2010)

he isnt a proper fan though


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Your team's just won a trophy and yet you still find time to pollute this thread



I'm spoilt...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'm spoilt...



Among other things


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> i think you'll find the location of the ball is a clue



I fail to see the relevance!


----------



## London Eye (Feb 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> I fail to see the relevance!



Work it out ffs. You see one still and make stupid assumption. Yeah he broke his leg by standing on it. You would have been great at spot the ball competitions i'm sure. with such comments you wonder why arsenal fans feel the world is against them?

look at a video of the foul and admit your mistake.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

London Eye said:


> Work it out ffs. You see one still and make stupid assumption. Yeah he broke his leg by standing on it. You would have been great at spot the ball competitions i'm sure. with such comments you wonder why arsenal fans feel the world is against them?
> 
> look at a video of the foul and admit your mistake.



Ive looked a at video of the incident and not sure that there was a foul!


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't know what Arsenal fans are bitching about, if Ramsey's leg hadn't been broke they'd not have had to playagainst 10 men and more than likely wouldn't have got that soft sympathy penalty either, in many ways Ramsey's bad luck has kept Arsenal in the title race.



you obviously didn't see the other 2 we should have had


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Your team's just won a trophy and yet you still find time to pollute this thread



he was probably still playing with a sticky keyboard instead of watching the match


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> you obviously didn't see the other 2 we should have had



I saw one that happened after you'd got the soft hand ball one, youse would have got it if he'd not already gave youse the sympathy penalty.

The facts are youse weren't creating much till Stoke went down to 10, after that youse got a soft penalty to go ahead, Stoke were leftchasing the game and there to be picked off.

I'm not complaining just pointing out that despite the horrible injury to Ramsey it in someways helped Wenger stay in the title race.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I saw one that happened after you'd got the soft hand ball one, youse would have got it if he'd not already gave youse the sympathy penalty.
> 
> The facts are youse weren't creating much till Stoke went down to 10, after that youse got a soft penalty to go ahead, Stoke were leftchasing the game and there to be picked off.
> 
> I'm not complaining just pointing out that despite the horrible injury to Ramsey it in someways helped Wenger stay in the title race.


friend of mine went, says the ref was worse than useless, failed to control the match, failed to spot a number of fouls, probably contributed to what happened in respect of ramsey. tbh, trying to score points when a 19y/o player has experienced what might be a career-threatening injury is pretty crass imo.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I saw one that happened after you'd got the soft hand ball one, youse would have got it if he'd not already gave youse the sympathy penalty.
> 
> The facts are youse weren't creating much till Stoke went down to 10, after that youse got a soft penalty to go ahead, Stoke were leftchasing the game and there to be picked off.
> 
> I'm not complaining just pointing out that despite the horrible injury to Ramsey it in someways helped Wenger stay in the title race.



1) Ramsey himself had a blatant penalty at 1-1 not given.
2) Stoke were being battered just as much with 11 men.
3) The handball was a clear penalty.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

By the way here's a pic of Shawcross' tackle on Adebayor last season that went completely unpunished.  You'll notice that Adebayor is off the pitch.  As I said, in response to those who said he wasn't that kind of player, he has shown quite a bit of OTT aggression in the past when Ive watched him against Arsenal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

i thought paul hart made the very good point this morning that it wasn't a malicious tackle but it was a very bad tackle, because many players don't understand how to tackle properly, in what is now a very high speed game.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> By the way here's a pic of Shawcross' tackle on Adebayor last season that went completely unpunished.  You'll notice that Adebayor is off the pitch.  As I said, in response to those who said he wasn't that kind of player, he has shown quite a bit of OTT aggression in the past when Ive watched him against Arsenal.



http://www.twitvid.com/3BCE0

video here (if it works)


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

it works fine and says it all really


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> By the way here's a pic of Shawcross' tackle on Adebayor last season that went completely unpunished.  You'll notice that Adebayor is off the pitch.  As I said, in response to those who said he wasn't that kind of player, he has shown quite a bit of OTT aggression in the past when Ive watched him against Arsenal.



yeah because no Arsenal player has ever went out to hurt a player 

Fucking dry your eyes you whinging bitches.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

And just to confirm once and for all he has a vendetta against anyone connected with Arsenal past or present, article on the ankle break on Frannie Jeffers..


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah because no Arsenal player has ever went out to hurt a player
> 
> Fucking dry your eyes you whinging bitches.



oh the little boy with the sticky keyboard's back


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> By the way here's a pic of Shawcross' tackle on Adebayor last season that went completely unpunished.  You'll notice that Adebayor is off the pitch.  As I said, in response to those who said he wasn't that kind of player, he has shown quite a bit of OTT aggression in the past when Ive watched him against Arsenal.



Shawcross in taking ball shocker!

FFS you Arsenal fans really do need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## swampy (Feb 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Shawcross in taking ball shocker!
> 
> FFS you Arsenal fans really do need to get a fucking grip.



mebbe you should watch the vid?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 28, 2010)

I really wish jagielka was fit, shawcross shouldn't be anywhere near the england squad!

dave


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> Shawcross in taking ball shocker!
> 
> FFS you Arsenal fans really do need to get a fucking grip.



is it normal to tackle players ankle high a yard off the pitch?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> is it normal to tackle players ankle high a yard off the pitch?



seriously quit fucking moaning, I'm sure Shawcross like any defender has a few bad tackles in his time, it has no bearing on the tackle that wrecked Ramsey which was simply marginally late and not at all vicious.

are Arsenal fans desperate to steal Liverpool fan's poor victim role?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> seriously quit fucking moaning, I'm sure Shawcross like any defender has a few bad tackles in his time, it has no bearing on the tackle that wrecked Ramsey which was simply marginally late and not at all vicious.
> 
> are Arsenal fans desperate to steal Liverpool fan's poor victim role?


fuck off, seriously it's becoming really tiresome.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck off, seriously it's becoming really tiresome.



yes because it is me that is whinging on bleating all the while refusing to engage in semi intelligent discussion.

The tackle Shawcross did on Adebayor has fuck all bearing on the nature of his tackle on Ramsey, infact it serves to highlight how different it was in nature from an actual wreckless and malacious tackle.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yes because it is me that is whinging on bleating all the while refusing to engage in semi intelligent discussion.
> 
> The tackle Shawcross did on Adebayor has fuck all bearing on the nature of his tackle on Ramsey, infact it serves to highlight how different it was in nature from an actual wreckless and malacious tackle.


no it's not, it's trying to make hay about the possibility of a young man's career being wrecked by a very bad tackle, under the pretext of some wider point about the arsenal being targetted by other teams for some heavy duty tackling (which i think has some substance, insofar as paul hart's comments as i said earlier on). if you can't understand why people are upset and unable to argue rationally, then you're betraying a very close-minded opinion.


----------



## aylee (Feb 28, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> is it normal to tackle players ankle high a yard off the pitch?



No.

But Shawcross' foot was on a level with the ball.

Do you possess some photographic evidence to the contrary, or is your TV a bit wonky?


----------



## aylee (Feb 28, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I 100% blame the Stoke manager for telling is players to go in with a bit of "extra" 'cause that's the received wisdom on how to play Arsenal.



Were you in the Stoke dressing room when Pulis was doing his team talk?

Of course you weren't.  Because you're a supporter of one of the Sky 4, you're riding high on a persecution complex and therefore assume that when something goes wrong for you, it is down to something other than just bad luck.  Instead, like the Frenchman in whose arse your tongues are buried sufficiently deeply to tickle his tonsils, you choose to inflame the situation by insisting that there's a big conspiracy against your team and that other managers are ordering their teams to deliberately injure your players.

Prat.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> No.
> 
> But Shawcross' foot was on a level with the ball.
> 
> Do you possess some photographic evidence to the contrary, or is your TV a bit wonky?



Never mind that both ball and man are off the pitch, it's a tackle from behind.. at best it's called over-commited, well it would be if it was on the pitch. Otherwise I think you'll find it's a clear foul.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no it's not, it's trying to make hay about the possibility of a young man's career being wrecked by a very bad tackle, under the pretext of some wider point about the arsenal being targetted by other teams for some heavy duty tackling (which i think has some substance, insofar as paul hart's comments as i said earlier on).* if you can't understand why people are upset and unable to argue rationally, then you're betraying a very close-minded opinion.*



What absolute shit, so Arsenal fans have a license to talk hysterical shit because they are so traumatised from one of their players getting a his leg broke. 

I don't follow you first sentence though, who is trying to make hay about Ramsey's injury? Arsenal fans looking to use it as evidence that their players are poor picked upon victims, depsite the fact the tackle was not wreckless or vicious but instead a common place leigtimate challenge for a 50/50 that with a big slice of bad luck led to a young player having his leg broke. Or are you suggesting the people telling Arsenal fans to stop bleating are trying to make hay?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> What absolute shit, so Arsenal fans have a license to talk hysterical shit because they are so traumatised from one of their players getting a his leg broke.
> 
> I don't follow you first sentence though, who is trying to make hay about Ramsey's injury? Arsenal fans looking to use it as evidence that their players are poor picked upon victims, depsite the fact the tackle was not wreckless or vicious but instead a common place leigtimate challenge for a 50/50 that with a big slice of bad luck led to a young player having his leg broke. Or are you suggesting the people telling Arsenal fans to stop bleating are trying to make hay?


dick. grow up.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> Were you in the Stoke dressing room when Pulis was doing his team talk?
> 
> Of course you weren't.  Because you're a supporter of one of the Sky 4, you're riding high on a persecution complex and therefore assume that when something goes wrong for you, it is down to something other than just bad luck.  Instead, like the Frenchman in whose arse your tongues are buried sufficiently deeply to tickle his tonsils, you choose to inflame the situation by insisting that there's a big conspiracy against your team and that other managers are ordering their teams to deliberately injure your players.
> 
> Prat.



But you weren't in the changing room either.. but there is this quote from Ricardo Fuller before the game..

_Fuller wants to flex his muscle against Wenger’s kids, and for Stoke to flex theirs. “Arsenal are a great team with great players and a great manager, but they haven’t managed to win a trophy for some time and football’s about what happens on the day,” he says. “It’s not easy to come to the Britannia and play against Stoke and we all know Arsenal are not a team who deal with [physical] pressure too well.

“Every time [Didier] Drogba roughs them up, Chelsea beat Arsenal. Bolton used to do it under Big Sam — Kevin Davies and all those guys roughed Arsenal up too. We’ve got to hit them with a bit of aggression. We love to play the ball in the air. Our football may not be pretty at times but it gets results.”_


----------



## aylee (Feb 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Never mind that both ball and man are off the pitch, it's a tackle from behind.. at best it's called over-commited, well it would be if it was on the pitch. Otherwise I think you'll find it's a clear foul.



Sorry, I thought we were talking about the tackle on Ramsey?

Besides, what does one previous bad tackle by a defender prove about his motive in making another?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Never mind that both ball and man are off the pitch, it's a tackle from behind.. at best it's called over-commited, well it would be if it was on the pitch. Otherwise I think you'll find it's a clear foul.



He could have his foot planted in Adebayor's fucking head and it would have absolutely no bearing on the nature of the challenge that led to Ramsey's injury.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> Sorry, I thought we were talking about the tackle on Ramsey?
> 
> Besides, what does one previous bad tackle by a defender prove about his motive in making another?



It has fuck all to do with it, infact it does nothing but show just how different Shawcrosse's challenge on Ramsey was from a malicious reckless one.

It's not Arsenal players have never put in a nasty challenge.


----------



## aylee (Feb 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> But you weren't in the changing room either.. but there is this quote from Ricardo Fuller before the game..
> 
> _Fuller wants to flex his muscle against Wenger’s kids, and for Stoke to flex theirs. “Arsenal are a great team with great players and a great manager, but they haven’t managed to win a trophy for some time and football’s about what happens on the day,” he says. “It’s not easy to come to the Britannia and play against Stoke and we all know Arsenal are not a team who deal with [physical] pressure too well.
> 
> “Every time [Didier] Drogba roughs them up, Chelsea beat Arsenal. Bolton used to do it under Big Sam — Kevin Davies and all those guys roughed Arsenal up too. We’ve got to hit them with a bit of aggression. We love to play the ball in the air. Our football may not be pretty at times but it gets results.”_



Come on, that's just posturing .... and from a centre-forward.

I really think it's quite out of order for Arsenal and their supporters to be suggesting that Stoke were ordered to go out and kick Arsenal's players, which is what Wenger and you lot are suggesting.


----------



## aylee (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm agreeing with Revol.  I'm agreeing with Revol.

Sweet mother nature, this is what Arsenal fans can drive you to when they start getting on their moral high horse.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> Sorry, I thought we were talking about the tackle on Ramsey?
> 
> Besides, what does one previous bad tackle by a defender prove about his motive in making another?



It doesn't. But no-one said it provided a motive, but you must have missed some posts as it's moved on a bit.. mainly thanks to the trolling.

That said, players get reputations sometimes undeservedly, sometimes with reason.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2010)

aylee said:


> Come on, that's just posturing .... and from a centre-forward.
> 
> I really think it's quite out of order for Arsenal and their supporters to be suggesting that Stoke were ordered to go out and kick Arsenal's players, which is what Wenger and you lot are suggesting.



Er.. I haven't suggested that. I've just quoted Fuller. Again I think you've missed some posts, certainly my longer one earlier today.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dick. grow up.



Oh yes how childish of me to try and discuss this in something approaching a cogent manner.

yep it's definately me that needs to growup instead of the Arsenal fans defending irrational hysterical bullshit on the grounds they are somehow 'traumatised' because an Arsenal player got his leg broke.

If some mental Israeli zionist was going off on one about how all Arabs are terrorist bastards out to push the Jews into the sea because there was a suicide bomb in Tel Aviv it would not be excusable, so forgive me if I snigger at someone using a football injury as a justification for irrational shite.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Oh yes how childish of me to try and discuss this in something approaching a cogent manner.
> 
> yep it's definately me that needs to growup instead of the Arsenal fans defending irrational hysterical bullshit on the grounds they are somehow 'traumatised' because an Arsenal player got his leg broke.
> 
> If some mental Israeli zionist was going off on one about how all Arabs are terrorist bastards out to push the Jews into the sea because there was a suicide bomb in Tel Aviv it would not be excusable, so forgive me if I snigger at someone using a football injury as a justification for irrational shite.


fuck me, that's a brilliant leap in logic mate


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck me, that's a brilliant leap in logic mate



I was using the massive leap in seriousness to show precisely how absurd your argument that I shouldn't expect Arsenal fans to respond rationally because they are so traumatised by one of their players having his leg broke.

Are you really going to defend talking irrational hysterical shite on such pathetic grounds?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I was using the massive leap in seriousness to show precisely how absurd your argument that I shouldn't expect Arsenal fans to respond rationally because they are so traumatised by one of their players having his leg broke.
> 
> Are you really going to defend talking irrational hysterical shite on such pathetic grounds?


no you weren't, you were talking shite son.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> irrational hysterical shite



If you've just joined this thread or if this is your first look in at this forum then this is a pretty succinct summary of revol and his various points of view.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no you weren't, you were talking shite son.



Well make your case then, you thick fuck.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well make your case then, you thick fuck.


i think i already have young man. if you're having trouble reading them, i'm afraid i cannot help you.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i already have young man. if you're having trouble reading them, i'm afraid i cannot help you.



I believe your point was that I was some sort of small minded idiot for expecting Arsenal fans to discuss this in a semi rational and cogent manner because of how terribly upsetting, traumatic and emotionally crippling the Ramsey injury was?

Now even if I were to accept such hysterical nonsense, it would still mean that the mental claims of many of the Arsenal fans on this thread are irrational shit, albeit in your view 'understandbly' so.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 1, 2010)

aylee said:


> No.
> 
> But Shawcross' foot was on a level with the ball.
> 
> Do you possess some photographic evidence to the contrary, or is your TV a bit wonky?



His foot hit the back of Adebayor's ankle about 4 inches up a yard off the pitch.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 1, 2010)

oh dear ... shawcross will be training on the arsenal's training ground with the england team this week


----------



## aylee (Mar 1, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> His foot hit the back of Adebayor's ankle about 4 inches up a yard off the pitch.



Right - we were talking about two different tackles.  I missed the reference to this quite separate incident earlier in the thread.


----------



## London Eye (Mar 1, 2010)

THe point is, all the talk about Shawrcross being whiter than white, not that kind of player, is all bullshit. He has form. He is an over-physical player and so what happened with Ramsey, while not intentional, while it was a 50-50 ball and both went in for the ball, must be seen in light of these other incidents (Adebayor being just one) Here's another (note the same excuses, 'he's not that kind of player').

The fact is that players such as those of Stoke are told to get at them, and it only takes a split second to make a judgment about how committed you go in for a challenge. Just the slightest over-commitment and you risk what happened at the Brittania.

The fact that the challenge looks 50-50, the fact that Shawcrosses studs aren't showing, that his foot isn't high, in no way mitigates the result of the challenge and the speed with which he went in, his leg practically acting like a scythe. Less "fucking get at those fucking southern softies fuck fuck" from Peter Reid and Pulis at half time (and who would doubt that's how they talk, we've already seen the footage of Reid at Sunderland) abd maybe Shawcross doen't go in for that challenge.

What really gets me is how many come on here to abuse Arsenal fans for "having a persecution complex" call Wenger a hypocrite, say we want extra protection (nah, just the ones already in place in the laws of the game) etc etc. Just by the negative comments on here, about how Arsenal are hated by everyone (not true, only by the haters who REALLY hate us - jealousy and sometimes xenophobia) you can see we are persecuted and we seem to evoke real nasty feelings towards us.

I mean, we are a club who have carefully built a new stadium by borrowing judiciously, led by a manager who has found the best young talent, avoided the calls to spend wildly, keeping up with clubs spending way above him (and often above their own means), and created a team who play football in the purest way. And we're hated for that by some. By some fans, by some referees, by some match officials, by some journalists and tv commentators. Not all by any means. But the ones who hate, really go to town and make up all sorts of vile crap.

Eduardo dives, he is a criminal. Rooney or Gerrard dive they are clever players. Stuff like that.

Anyway, at least one journalist is honest enough to say what's what. Step forward Martin Samuel - How can so many broken legs be down to chance?

The intent to go in extra hard is malicious. No one is saying the footballers set out to hurt the player permanently. But when you go out to kick a team who are more skillful than you, such things will happen. 

Football is a physical game and will always be and true football fans love that aspect as much as any, as do Arsenal fans, as do the Arsenal team, who are by no means shrinking violets. But the cloggers can fuck off back to lower league marshes or outright criminality. Leave real football to be enjoyed by the masses.


----------



## xes (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you'll find that Rooney and Gerrard both get plenty of stick for their diving. As does anyone who consistently throws themself to the floor like a rag doll. You're talking bollocks again.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> And just to confirm once and for all he has a vendetta against anyone connected with Arsenal past or present, article on the ankle break on Frannie Jeffers..



Bump...

just to underline LondonEyes point.

He obviously is "that kind of player"


----------



## hektik (Mar 1, 2010)

I am surprised at how much hate there seemingly is for arsenal and its fans - this kind of barracking is normally reserved for sides who are successful.

here's hoping that the barracking mutates into some success this season.


----------



## embree (Mar 1, 2010)

London Eye said:


> THe point is, all the talk about Shawrcross being whiter than white, not that kind of player, is all bullshit. He has form. He is an over-physical player and so what happened with Ramsey, while not intentional, while it was a 50-50 ball and both went in for the ball, must be seen in light of these other incidents (Adebayor being just one) Here's another (note the same excuses, 'he's not that kind of player').
> 
> The fact is that players such as those of Stoke are told to get at them, and it only takes a split second to make a judgment about how committed you go in for a challenge. Just the slightest over-commitment and you risk what happened at the Brittania.
> 
> ...



poor you


----------



## London Eye (Mar 1, 2010)

embree said:


> poor you



Poor Ramsey.

Patrick Barclay on Sky Sports Supplement gets it about spot on about the nature of such challenges.

And just to emphasise, check Shawcross's challenge off the pitch against Adebayor, but more importantly check that knobhead Jonathan Pearce's comment on the horrendous tackle to understand why we have a football culture in this country that smirks at brutality in the face of technical superiority.

There is a big difference between hard and controlled tackling and reckless, uncontrolled violence. When you pump up inferior players with "get in their face" "they don't like it up em" and such like, you risk horrible accidents.


----------



## agricola (Mar 1, 2010)

London Eye said:


> There is a big difference between hard and controlled tackling and reckless, uncontrolled violence. When you pump up inferior players with "get in their face" "they don't like it up em" and such like, you risk horrible accidents.



SSN were, for once, bang on when they replayed two challenges from Gallas and Diaby on two Bolton players - both of which were worse than Shawcross', albeit less damaging.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 1, 2010)

And both of which were waved off as not bad challenges by some Arsenal fans on this very board, I seem to remember.


----------



## London Eye (Mar 2, 2010)

agricola said:


> SSN were, for once, bang on when they replayed two challenges from Gallas and Diaby on two Bolton players - both of which were worse than Shawcross', albeit less damaging.



I don't know about these boards, but I know that I and other Arsenal fans I know, called those challenges out as reckless. The point is that neither Gallas or Diaby are known for making reckless challenges. Diaby's challenge was before his bad injury and he's matured since then. Gallas went in uncontrolled with his studs showing and that could have resulted in a nasty injury and is rightly condemned. But again, he's over 30 and I don't remember anyone calling him out as a dirty player before. He's known for his world class defending.

But what's interesting is that Sky felt the need to point these two isolated incidents from different players in the Arsenal team out, rather than show Shawcrosses breaking of Jeffers leg and off the field attack on Adebayor. I repeat for the numbskulls, I do NOT believe that Shawcross meant to hurt Ramsey, nerely that his reckless ness and his manager's attitude of "get in their faces" resulted in a bit extra effort to get to the ball which was uncontrolled and might have been avoided with a different pre-match mindset.

Evidently Shawcross is a bit uncontrolled, a bit slow, a bit reckless. On top of that, no one (not even you Arsenal haters) would suggest that Wenger sets his teams out to go and kick the opposition, to "get in their faces". But few can deny that the likes of Pulis, Reid, Allardyce do exactly that.

The real issue is not with the one incident, which was a terrible accident. The issue is the culture that defends overly-physical challenges as "part of the game" and smirks, as Jonathan Pearce did, at off the field attacks ("no respecter of reputations").

The fact that you cannot see that, and are digging up the odd reckless challenge from Arsenal (no one is saying our players are whiter than white, just that we don't base our game on roughing up the opposition) confirms once again the anti-Arsenal bias. 

I'd love to know what the reason is, whether it's jealousy, whether it's an anti-London thing, whether it's straight out xenophobia. Whatever, it's very obvious from the comments and from the media.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

It's almost like my youth - and 100 years of football before that - never happened. Just out of interest, you have seen film of Leeds in the 70s?


----------



## g force (Mar 2, 2010)

London Eye said:


> I don't know about these boards, but I know that I and other Arsenal fans I know, called those challenges out as reckless. The point is that neither Gallas or Diaby are known for making reckless challenges. Diaby's challenge was before his bad injury and he's matured since then. Gallas went in uncontrolled with his studs showing and that could have resulted in a nasty injury and is rightly condemned. But again, he's over 30 and I don't remember anyone calling him out as a dirty player before. He's known for his world class defending.



The irony of this is clearly lost on you huh? "not that kind of player", "not in his nature"... The sanctimonious nature of some Arsenal fans I've heard is beyond ridiculous.

Yes it was a hard challenge and it's tragic Ramsey suffered a bad break but really get over yourselves.

If you want to talk about going in hard blah blah I got two words for you: Patrick Vieira.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish Aaron Ramsey a speedy recovery and for what its worth here's my 10 pence worth:

You can either pass the ball into the net, dance the ball into the net, go in hard or bore the other team into submission. All or at least a couple of which have been employed by every team during the last 100 years.

The "Is it coz I is Arsenal" theme is wearing very thin already.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 2, 2010)

London Eye said:


> The fact that you cannot see that, and are digging up the odd reckless challenge from Arsenal (no one is saying our players are whiter than white, just that we don't base our game on roughing up the opposition) confirms once again the anti-Arsenal bias.
> 
> I'd love to know what the reason is, whether it's jealousy, whether it's an anti-London thing, whether it's straight out xenophobia. Whatever, it's very obvious from the comments and from the media.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2010)

http://soccerlens.com/brazil-ireland/41463/
Anyone going tonight?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


>





What a bunch of cunts you lot are....


----------



## London Eye (Mar 2, 2010)

g force said:


> The irony of this is clearly lost on you huh? "not that kind of player", "not in his nature"... The sanctimonious nature of some Arsenal fans I've heard is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Yes it was a hard challenge and it's tragic Ramsey suffered a bad break but really get over yourselves.
> 
> If you want to talk about going in hard blah blah I got two words for you: Patrick Vieira.



You seem to be deliberately confusing going in hard with going in recklessly. And yes, Arsenal players over the years have gone in recklessly. That doesn't excuse it, and it doesn't excuse the continual denial from the Arsenal haters of a culture of deliberate targetting of Arsenal players.

But anyway, it's obvious the Arsenal haters will not stop their hating and misrepresentation. So, I'll sign off with "whatever" and hope you all have the decency to acknowledge Wenger's genius if we do go on to win the league.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

. . . or win anything again. Ever.

/5 years


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2010)

"The Frenchman arguably weakens his case by maintaining that Arsenal are systematically targeted by teams hellbent on physical intimidation. In reality, with one or two notable exceptions – step forward Sam Allardyce – many sides appear to exercise unusual restraint when confronted by English football's answer to Barcelona. After all, the latest Opta statistics reveal that Stoke City, generally no shrinking violets when games turn a little physical, have committed fewer fouls against Arsenal than any other Premier League team in recent seasons."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/mar/02/roughing-up-arsenal-plan


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

g force said:


> The irony of this is clearly lost on you huh? "not that kind of player", "not in his nature"... The sanctimonious nature of some Arsenal fans I've heard is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Yes it was a hard challenge and it's tragic Ramsey suffered a bad break but really get over yourselves.
> 
> If you want to talk about going in hard blah blah I got two words for you: Patrick Vieira.



It's one thing to go in hard, it's another thing to know how to tackle.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> What a bunch of cunts you lot are....



What a bunch of whinging hypocrite you lot are.

Oh, wait, that's not news to anyone.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 2, 2010)

Does it look like there is a Marco van Basten style concerted attempt to kick players out of the game so laws need to be/are changed? No..

Does Kevin Davies only play the way he does against Arsenal but brings out the Rivelino inside him for away at Hull? No..

Do teams alter their formation or style depending on the opposition? Yes.. Arsenal undoubtedly would have played Diaby for Nasri on Saturday in the same way Eboue rather than Walcott was picked..

For all the lengthy injury lists of other teams, has any other team suffered 3 compound fractures in the recent past? No.. (well I think that's the case, I'm not the opta index).

Of the 3 injuries, it was only the Diaby foul that was clearly poor. 

I don't think though any team would not ask why similar injuries occur, in the same way when a bust metatarsal was 'injury of the week'. It's a natural response.

Anyway Ramsey is clearly all morphined up if he sounding alright


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> What a bunch of whinging hypocrite you lot are.
> 
> Oh, wait, that's not news to anyone.



When was the last time that an Arsenal player broke someone's leg?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> When was the last time that an Arsenal player broke someone's leg?



You're the only one that cares, pally.

You carry on with your victimhood.


----------



## embree (Mar 2, 2010)

London Eye said:


> I'd love to know what the reason is, whether it's jealousy, whether it's an anti-London thing, whether it's straight out xenophobia. Whatever, it's very obvious from the comments and from the media.



priceless


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2010)

embree said:


> priceless



That's 'cause you is cheap (bitch)


----------



## embree (Mar 2, 2010)

well that's me told


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

This is long overdue:

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/2...reate-highburys-clock-end-at-emirates-stadium

I've got no idea why they mixed up the season ticket holders when we moved to the Emirates. Something was lost there.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2010)

embree said:


> well that's me told


Fuck off cunt.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck off cunt.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

Bendtner sums it up well:



> It was a terrible, totally mad tackle from Ryan Shawcross, and he is really smashing hard into Aaron. I don’t believe, that anybody would try to intentionally to make an injury on another player, a fellow professional, but the way he is going into the tackle is out of control, and that doesn’t belong anywhere.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

> It was a *terrible, totally mad tackle* from Ryan Shawcross, and he is really smashing hard into Aaron. I don’t believe, that anybody would try to intentionally to make an injury on another player, a fellow professional, but the way he is going into the tackle is out of control, and that doesn’t belong anywhere.



Was it fuck!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Not worth so much as  a yellow card.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt Dickinson writes well on the physical culture of English football here.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Matt Dickinson writes well on the physical culture of English football here.



the debate about the physical nature of the English game and how it and the culture surrounding it has held back the technical development of English football is an interesting one but it is not fucking relevant to the Shawcrosses challenge on Ramsey.

but hey keep moving the goal posts you self pitying shower of fucks.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

Martin Samuel's got his priorities right too:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...UEL-Now-Aaron-Ramsey--broken-legs-chance.html


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

Also, finally some one nailing the red herring over intent as well.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> the debate about the physical nature of the English game and how it and the culture surrounding it has held back the technical development of English football is an interesting one but it is not fucking relevant to the Shawcrosses challenge on Ramsey.
> 
> but hey keep moving the goal posts you self pitying shower of fucks.



IRL do you always punctuate your language with pathetically boring insults?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> IRL do you always punctuate your language with pathetically boring insults?



What do you expect from an inadequate troll posting from his mothers sticky keyboard? 

3/4 days on and still nothing constructive to add.. but then he's never seen his own team play, so it's hardly surprising.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 2, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> What do you expect from an inadequate troll posting from his mothers sticky keyboard?
> 
> 3/4 days on and still nothing constructive to add.. but then he's never seen his own team play, so it's hardly surprising.



To be fair, we just don't know.

Maybe he is this obnoxious when he's watching on the pub telly.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 2, 2010)

London Eye said:


> I don't know about these boards, but I know that I and other Arsenal fans I know, called those challenges out as reckless. The point is that neither Gallas............ <snip>
> He's known for his world class defending.
> 
> .



and throwing the odd temper tantrum 





> ....... and off the field attack on Adebayor.



you make it sound like it took place in the car park or down the tunnel! he does go flying in but ffs it was inches off the pitch! and for the shit that you lot have been spouting about him now he's at man city its a bit rich to start using him as part of an everyone hates arsenal defence!!




> (not even you Arsenal haters)



yada yada yada.........



> confirms once again the anti-Arsenal bias.



yada yada yada.........



> I'd love to know what the reason is, whether it's jealousy, whether it's an anti-London thing, whether it's straight out xenophobia. Whatever, it's very obvious from the comments and from the media




where this 'anti arsenal bias' comes from? i have no clue what your on about. apart from the obvious local rivalry, and the battles with united thru the years, id say that most people are falling over themselves to say how pretty you play, how amazing your stadium is, how they love watching your team play. god your giving the scousers a run for their money with the 'poor old put upon us' routine. funny how wenger only see's the tackles on his players and misses every other fucking tackle/challenge/penalty escape/red card that his own players are involved with. in fact your coming out with the same sort of tripe he is 



London Eye said:


> That doesn't excuse it, and it doesn't excuse the continual denial from the Arsenal haters of a culture of deliberate targetting of Arsenal players.
> 
> But anyway, it's obvious the Arsenal haters will not stop their hating and misrepresentation. So, I'll sign off with "whatever" and hope you all have the decency to acknowledge Wenger's genius if we do go on to win the league.



 








and as we all know, 'whatevaaaaaaaaa' always wins the argument, lol


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Matt Dickinson writes well on the physical culture of English football here.


What does he write about the culture of Italian defenders?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Also, finally some one nailing the red herring over intent as well.



just heard he began his football at the Mancs (the poor ones)

That figures.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2010)

I've a lot of sympathy for Dickinson's viewpoint tbh. 

I think we celebrate 'hard but fair' play a little too much over here. Nobody wants a game where players are overprotected and pampered, but equally if players have a history of launching themselves into reckless tackles that they can't properly control it's faintly ridiculous to keep on using the 'no malicious intention defence'. In the case of Shawcross, where there's a pattern of 'unlucky' hard tackles leading to fairly severe injuries you've got to wonder if someone should be teaching him better technique or restraint until the penny drops.

Clumsiness should be a punishable offence imo, or at least clumsiness that's hard to untangle from recklessness.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> In the case of Shawcross, where there's a pattern of 'unlucky' hard tackles leading to fairly severe injuries you've got to wonder if someone should be teaching him better technique or restraint until the penny drops.
> 
> .




yep, you probably right. maybe rather than a lengthy ban maybe some sort of workshop should be attended, meeting pro's who's carrers have been cut short, talking with good defenders/tacklers, meeting people who's lives have been destroyed by recklessness or who have caused such pain to others


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 2, 2010)

Could we not have a system whereby players that foul are responsible for any injuries that might occur to their opponents? They will then need insurance, and dirty players will find they have to pay high premiums. Just a thought


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> Could we not have a system whereby players that foul are responsible for any injuries that might occur to their opponents? They will then need insurance, and dirty players will find they have to pay high premiums. Just a thought



So the richer a player and team the more they could kick the shit out of players? 

Jazz you should stick to your mad conspiracy theories.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Almost all injuries are not the result of malicious or "dirty" play. But thanks. I heard there's a spaceship over Parliament, I'd go and check it out if I were you.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I've a lot of sympathy for Dickinson's viewpoint tbh.
> 
> I think we celebrate 'hard but fair' play a little too much over here. Nobody wants a game where players are overprotected and pampered, but equally if players have a history of launching themselves into reckless tackles that they can't properly control it's faintly ridiculous to keep on using the 'no malicious intention defence'. In the case of Shawcross, where there's a pattern of 'unlucky' hard tackles leading to fairly severe injuries you've got to wonder if someone should be teaching him better technique or restraint until the penny drops.
> 
> Clumsiness should be a punishable offence imo, or at least clumsiness that's hard to untangle from recklessness.



But that's the thing in the case of Shawcross's tackle on Ramsey it wasn't even clumsy, high, or even particularly hard, it was just two players challenging for a 50/50 ball at a very high pace, one nicks the ball a millisecond before the other one does so and there is an unfortunate collision.
It was a foul but in truth not really even a yellow card.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> But that's the thing in the case of Shawcross's tackle on Ramsey it wasn't even clumsy, high, or even particularly hard, it was just two players challenging for a 50/50 ball at a very high pace, one nicks the ball a millisecond before the other one does so and there is an unfortunate collision.
> It was a foul but in truth not really even a yellow card.



Right, so it was at 'very high pace' but not even 'particularly hard' then. You are aware of the connection you're missing aren't you?

I think it should have been a yellow card or worse tbh. It was never going to be a particularly grand outcome for Shawcross - at best the ball would spurt out in an uncontrolled way and the risk wasn't and isn't still worth it. There were almost certainly better options open to the defender than to recklessly overcommit himself.

These are meant to be high class sportsmen, capable of calculating millions of variables in a millisecond, both through training and developed instinct. It's not beyond the bounds of possibility that skilled players should be able to recalibrate their approach - I've spent years of my life coaching minuscule adjustments and techniques to aid tackling in other sports, mostly rugby and american football admittedly. These things aren't changed overnight, but it's too simplistic to say that things can't be adjusted and that Shawcross are others are entirely blameless. Like every sport you try to play on the borderline of acceptability and manage risk - I think our boundaries are a little fucked up here tbh, with too little blame put on cloggers and poor technique. Eagerness and whole-heartedness are qualities to encourage, but that doesn't mean that you have to play like a headless chicken.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I think it should have been a yellow card or worse tbh. It was never going to be a particularly grand outcome for Shawcross - at best the ball would spurt out in an uncontrolled way and the risk wasn't and isn't still worth it. There were almost certainly better options open to the defender than to recklessly overcommit himself.



It was a strange tackle for a centre back to be making in the opposition half at that stage of the game. 

There are other ways of pressing or closing a team down. The tackle can't have been made with a view to having control of the ball after the tackle, simply to stop the opponent gaining possession.

It would be understandable if it were made just outside the Stoke penalty area, but where it happened on the pitch doesn't scream sound judgement and control.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 2, 2010)

TBH I have some sympathy for Shawcross. I was a clumsy midfield enforcer once. Truth be told I was a shit player technically, but as a kid I was fast and seriously fit from other more hardy sports. I slid around like a reckless fool, passing the ball whole yards or two to more skillful players and creating a bit of an exclusion zone.

I never really considered the risks tbh. I never wanted to - it's comparatively puffy football after all - but most of all people encouraged and loved that style of committed play. It's the same throughout British football really, still to this day - people still fondly recall people being able to bundle keepers into the net and revel in Leeds' cunty antics for example

And, despite that all, I've still a love of the crunching reducer tackle. That doesn't mean, however, I don't think things couldn't be changed around a little. British football's come a long way in a comparatively short space of time and I suspect it'll slowly evolve again.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> But that's the thing in the case of Shawcross's tackle on Ramsey it wasn't even clumsy, high, or even particularly hard, it was just two players challenging for a 50/50 ball at a very high pace, one nicks the ball a millisecond before the other one does so and there is an unfortunate collision.
> It was a foul but in truth not really even a yellow card.



no, it wasn't clumsy at all.  He completely missed the ball - that's pretty clumsy.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> no, it wasn't clumsy at all.  He completely missed the ball - that's pretty clumsy.



Completely missed the ball because Ramsey got to it first by matter of milliseconds. 

People seem to be forgetting that Ramsey wasn't in possession of the ball at the time either, he only nicked it away from Shawcross literally a matter of milliseconds before the collision.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> TBH I have some sympathy for Shawcross. I was a clumsy midfield enforcer once.


Does this term not imply intimidation? What is 'enforced', and how?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> Does this term not imply intimidation? What is 'enforced', and how?





Jazzz fuck off and make a thread about crop circles or something.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 2, 2010)

TBF, if all the fake football fans fucked off out of the footie forum the Man U thread wouldn't have any more replies.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Jazzz fuck off and make a thread about crop circles or something.



And if you can find it again why don't you fuck off to whichever thread it was you were posting pictures of your boyhood..


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> And if you can find it again why don't you fuck off to whichever thread it was you were posting pictures of your boyhood..



with a sticky keyboard


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> And if you can find it again why don't you *fuck off to whichever thread it was you were posting pictures of your boyhood*..



I feel sick now....


----------



## Bomber (Mar 3, 2010)

*Wanker is a W*ng*r*



Diamond said:


> When was the last time that an Arsenal player broke someone's leg?



You'd have to go back to George Grahams era for that !! Ironic how "Dirty Dirty Arsenal" & "Boring boring Arsenal" now have manager who is single handedly trying to change the very fabric of the English game. He chooses to play teams full of boys to play teams who by & large are full of men, go figure !! 

 All talk of Serie A & the Spanish leagues now being super clean is ironic. Just a few years back I recalll Italian defenders who were fearsome tacklers!!

Wenger should fuck off back to where he belongs, he's lost the plot !!


----------



## pboi (Mar 3, 2010)

Bomber said:


> !
> 
> All talk of Serie A & the Spanish leagues now being super clean is ironic. Just a few years back I recalll Italian defenders who were fearsome tacklers!!



Who was saying that?

 Stats out there that EPL has loads (like 75%) less red cards than italian or spanish leagues


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 3, 2010)

Bomber said:


> You'd have to go back to George Grahams era for that !! Ironic how "Dirty Dirty Arsenal" & "Boring boring Arsenal" now have manager who is single handedly trying to change the very fabric of the English game. He chooses to play teams full of boys to play teams who by & large are full of men, go figure !!
> 
> All talk of Serie A & the Spanish leagues now being super clean is ironic. Just a few years back I recalll Italian defenders who were fearsome tacklers!!
> 
> *Wenger should fuck off back to where he belongs, he's lost the plot !!*



Vote for the BNP and you'll have your way (  ). 

But for now the only people that matter in Wengers life are his players and the supporters of Arsenal Fooball Club, and we are behind him 1000%


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2010)

Makes me laugh the way some people are slagging off Arse supporters for whinging,imagine the whinging and a-wailing if say some foreign player did summit similar to Rooney in the next few weeks,be demands for the perpetrator to be hung,drawn and quartered.Would'nt be hearing too much stuff about committed tackling more dirty foreign bastard stuff.


----------



## London Eye (Mar 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> Stats out there that EPL has loads (like 75%) less red cards than italian or spanish leagues



That's because referees, media, and clogger fans regularly trot out the philosophy that clogging football is ok so let challenges go uncarded that would be straight reds in Europe.

This is Ricardo Fuller before the Stoke v Arsenal Fa Cup match:



> Arsenal are a great team with great players and a great manager, but they haven?t managed to win a trophy for some time and football?s about what happens on the day...It?s not easy to come to the Britannia and play against Stoke and we all know Arsenal are not a team who deal with [physical] pressure too well...Every time [Didier] Drogba *roughs them up*, Chelsea beat Arsenal. Bolton used to do it under Big Sam ? Kevin Davies and all those guys *roughed Arsenal up* too. We?ve got to hit them with a bit of aggression. We love to play the ball in the air. Our football may not be pretty at times but it gets results.



For roughing up read dirty play. Can't match them with skill? Kick them off the park. It may have been ok in the 70s and 80s, but isn't it time English football moved with Wenger and Arsenal into the 21st century?


----------



## London Eye (Mar 3, 2010)

An eloquent post on Comment is Free explaining what euphemisms like "rough them up" and "pretty football" really mean.



> This sort of malice is endemic to English football, but it is veiled in euphemisms so you don't have to notice it's there. It's OK to 'get physical' with Arsenal (euphemism for kick them) because, 'if you let them play they'll walk all over you' (euphemism for win by means of superior skill).


----------



## aylee (Mar 3, 2010)

So, in other words, players with inferior skills should simply just tug their forelocks, bow and beckon for Fabregas & Co to go past them on the ground that their inferior skills are no match for them? 

Frankly, that seems to be the attitude of Arsenal fans .... our football is so pure we shouldn't be required to dirty our knees playing against the likes of Stoke and Bolton.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 3, 2010)

No, they should try to win within the rules. ie. not kicking, reckless challenges etc.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Right, so it was at 'very high pace' but not even 'particularly hard' then. You are aware of the connection you're missing aren't you?
> 
> *I think it should have been a yellow card or worse tbh. It was never going to be a particularly grand outcome for Shawcross - at best the ball would spurt out in an uncontrolled way and the risk wasn't and isn't still worth it. There were almost certainly better options open to the defender than to recklessly overcommit himself.
> *
> These are meant to be high class sportsmen, capable of calculating millions of variables in a millisecond, both through training and developed instinct. It's not beyond the bounds of possibility that skilled players should be able to recalibrate their approach - I've spent years of my life coaching minuscule adjustments and techniques to aid tackling in other sports, mostly rugby and american football admittedly. These things aren't changed overnight, but it's too simplistic to say that things can't be adjusted and that Shawcross are others are entirely blameless. Like every sport you try to play on the borderline of acceptability and manage risk - I think our boundaries are a little fucked up here tbh, with too little blame put on cloggers and poor technique. Eagerness and whole-heartedness are qualities to encourage, but that doesn't mean that you have to play like a headless chicken.



Top post, especially the bit in bold.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't want to conduct a witch hunt against Shawcross but the bottom line is that at the age of 22 he's already broken two players' legs and has displayed an at best questionable attitude to tackling. All this stuff about him not being a malicious player is probably true but that's not really the point. He has a history of reckless tackling and that needs to be addressed.

Here's another video from his time on loan from Manchester United at Royal Antwerp. It's a surprisingly similar situation to the Ramsey tackle:


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 3, 2010)

aylee said:


> So, in other words, players with inferior skills should simply just tug their forelocks, bow and beckon for Fabregas & Co to go past them on the ground that their inferior skills are no match for them?
> 
> Frankly, that seems to be the attitude of Arsenal fans .... our football is so pure we shouldn't be required to dirty our knees playing against the likes of Stoke and Bolton.



That's the problem with supporting a long ball team like Villa. There's not such a gap in style and ability to the lesser teams so of course it's harder for you to understand. I'm trying to think of one so you would understand, but er no.. sorry.. I can't.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's the problem with supporting a long ball team like Villa. There's not such a gap in style and ability to the lesser teams so of course it's harder for you to understand. I'm trying to think of one so you would understand, but er no.. sorry.. I can't.



Well I support the current English champions and second best team in Europe and I still think Arsenal are a bunch of whinging fucks.

Good footballing sides have always had to deal with physical teams seeking to use strength and commitment to overcome style and cunning, that's just a fact of football or indeed any other sport.


----------



## London Eye (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Good footballing sides have always had to deal with physical teams seeking to use strength and commitment to overcome style and cunning, that's just a fact of football or indeed any other sport.



How can you not see past your Man U goggles enough to realise we are not talking, and Wenger is not talking, about strength and commitment, of which Arsenal have as much as any team? 

We are talking about reckless challenges, over-aggressive tactics, pushing over the boundaries of the law repeatedly. 

Of course Arsenal players fall foul of the law, and there seem to be howls of condemnation when they do (just wait to see the press the next time an Arsenal player commits a nasty foul - "you see Arsenal do it too, they are hypocrites" will be the cry, totally missing the point being made by Arsene and the fans).

The point is the sense that players are treating Arsenal as a team to be deliberately targeted and there is a whiff of xenophobia about some of it (these fancy french fairies don't like it up em).

It has nothing to do with hard, well judged tackles. It has nothing to do with physical play. It is about playing fair and allowing good football to flourish. That is what the game should be about. 

Not Scholes and Neville targeting Jose Antonio Reyes and kicking him out of the FA Cup semi final a few years back with no protection given by the ref and some atrocious fouls that went uncarded.

Yes, I can see why a Man Utd fan would argue against Arsenal. Maybe Reyes was just too soft for the Premier League. But that was the game where I started to wonder why refs didn't protect Arsenal more. 

To me Vieira was never a dirty player, but was called so and so all he had to do was go in hard (and fair - and this IS different to going in hard and reckless) and he would get yellow. Witness Song in the Stoke match get a yellow for a push on another player, his first challenge even to go near a suggestion of yellow.

Roy Keane even admitted he set out to hospitalise an opponent, yet he was lauded as the epitome of the British game. Yes I can see why Man Utd fans would defend Shawcross and accuse Arsenal.

There has always been a bias against Arsenal while Wenger has been in charge, and I don't need Opta stats to know this is true.

But of course we're just whingeing Gooners and any excuse for a  when it's not needed is just fine by me.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2010)

Paranoid lunacy.

Yes Arsenal and United used to kick lumps out of each other, to try and pretend it was all one way is just mental. Vieira was as much a dirty player as Keane, he wasn't picked on cos he was an Arsenal player ffs.

Basically you think it's hard but fair when Arsenal do it but dirty and reckless when any other team does the same.

I mean Wenger has even tried to paint Fletcher as some sort of anti footballing foul machine, an absurd suggestion to anyone other than an Arsenal fan.

Face it once upon a time Arsenal won things and mixed the physical with the cerebral and cultured (wasn't Dennis Bergkamp a prime example of that?), now they haven't won fuck all in 5 years and lack balls they have decided other teams shouldn't be allowed to challenge their fragile "artists" who could paint pictures as nice as Barcelona if only the other team wasn't so rude as to interrupt. 

Such whinging would be pathetic enough if infact Wenger's lil boys were whiter than white but it becomes a farce when you consider the antics RVP, Adebayor, Gallas and Eboue have got up to, players who have deliberately tried to injure opposition player out of frustration and spite when things aren't going their way. Infact I remember Wenger making a big fuss about Nani showboating and how that justified the various attempts to break his legs from various Arsenal players.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Paranoid lunacy.
> 
> Yes Arsenal and United used to kick lumps out of each other, to try and pretend it was all one way is just mental. Vieira was as much a dirty player as Keane, he wasn't picked on cos he was an Arsenal player ffs.
> 
> ...



Do you really think Fletcher is rated?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Do you really think Fletcher is rated?



Well I rate him but whether people rate him or not doesn't mean he is some sort of anti footballing fouling machine.

He's certainly better than Song who has 51 fouls against Fletcher's 26. 

But hey fuck anything like actual statistics and lets stick to your own deluded persecution complex.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well I rate him but whether people rate him or not doesn't mean he is some sort of anti footballing fouling machine.
> 
> He's certainly better than Song who has 51 fouls against Fletcher's 26.
> 
> But hey fuck anything like actual statistics and lets stick to your own deluded persecution complex.



So you value your midfielder's contribution solely by the number of fouls they don't concede?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> So you value your midfielder's contribution solely by the number of fouls they don't concede?



Eh no, that was only brought up to show the absurdity of Wengers claim that Fletcher's only role is to break up the oppositions play by carrying out niggling fouls.

Flecther is a superior player to Song on every level and has shown that not only through his success with United in general but in his performances against Wenger's spoilt lil fucks.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Eh no, that was only brought up to show the absurdity of Wengers claim that Fletcher's only role is to break up the oppositions play by carrying out niggling fouls.
> 
> Flecther is a superior player to Song on every level and has shown that not only through his success with United in general but in his performances against Wenger's spoilt lil fucks.



How are they spoilt?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> How are they spoilt?



In their constant bleating about teams being mean to them. Wenger would be better off telling them to grow a pair but instead he not only panders to it but infact he created this pathetically impotent parody of a 'siege mentality'.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> In their constant bleating about teams being mean to them. Wenger would be better off telling them to grow a pair but instead he not only panders to it but infact he created this pathetically impotent parody of a 'siege mentality'.



So they are spoiling themselves?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diamond said:


> So they are spoiling themselves?





He's the manager, it's up to him to create the correct attitude in the team but like I said he has actually created this castrated 'siege mentality'.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> He's the manager, it's up to him to create the correct attitude in the team but like I said he has actually created this castrated 'siege mentality'.



Ouch. Sounds painful.


----------



## pboi (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/4941780/

Bendtner may well grow into the ultimate Striker for our team!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 4, 2010)

reminds me of the goal he scored against the spuds.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Good footballing sides have always had to deal with physical teams seeking to use strength and commitment to overcome style and cunning, that's just a fact of football or indeed any other sport.



We do deal with it. We beat Bolton, beat Stoke, beat Blackburn. Even when we struggle against those sorts, it's more about shoddy defending on set pieces and such, not the whole "strength and commitment" issue.

And again, "strength and commitment" != reckless challenges, which is what this issue is about.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 4, 2010)

*Banner for Saturday*

http://twitpic.com/16154b


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2010)

pboi said:


> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/4941780/
> 
> Bendtner may well grow into the ultimate Striker for our team!



That's a good header - very similar to the Stoke one.

Bendtner's done really well since he's come back into the team.

He's still probably someway from being match fit too.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 6, 2010)

London Eye said:


> To me Vieira was never a dirty player,



 He kicked Whelan in the nuts just because of a harmless challenge !! He's a dirty cheating f*ck !!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Paranoid lunacy.
> 
> Yes Arsenal and United used to kick lumps out of each other, to try and pretend it was all one way is just mental. Vieira was as much a dirty player as Keane, he wasn't picked on cos he was an Arsenal player ffs.
> 
> ...



What he said !!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## gunneradt (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Eh no, that was only brought up to show the absurdity of Wengers claim that Fletcher's only role is to break up the oppositions play by carrying out niggling fouls.
> 
> Flecther is a superior player to Song on every level and has shown that not only through his success with United in general but in his performances against Wenger's spoilt lil fucks.



Im glad you think he is - I certainly don't.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 6, 2010)

Lovely Nasri through ball for Fabby's 17th goal of the season. We'll need Bendtner to sharpen up though if we're to improve the goal difference.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I hope no one's tacking the poor luvs today because you know how it upsets Arseney Wenny.


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2010)

1-1 (Nugent)


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

come on you useless shower, bottle it.


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> come on you useless shower, bottle it.



quiet!  they are doing it for aaron.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

It's March now so they're due to start fading.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> 1-1 (Nugent)



that was taking so long to come up on the Guardian min by min coverage I thought you were winding up.


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2010)

bah... fun over

2-1 (Walcott)


----------



## Diamond (Mar 6, 2010)

What a surprise. The morons are here again.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

how the fuck did Forest Gump score?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol Bendtner!


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 6, 2010)

what's wrong with Bendtner?  Is he just not good enough?


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> what's wrong with Bendtner?  Is he just not good enough?



I think its that its either the banjo isnt long enough, or alternatively that the cow is stood too far away.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

is it my imagination or have Burnley players being puling out of a lot of 50/50s?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> What a surprise. The morons are here again.



aye, it's funny, that


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

little_legs said:


> aye, it's funny, that



not really since it's the only half interesting fixture being played at the moment.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> not really since it's the only half interesting fixture being played at the moment.



intersting, ha? admit it, you just luuuuuurrrrve Arsenal, don't get me wrong, i don't blame you, they are michelangelos of football.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 6, 2010)

That is a stunning finish. So accurate and powerful.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice to hear a bit of being played at the Emirates.

It makes such a difference to have a club with a bit of class in the premier league.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

ah well, never had much hope for Burnley getting something at the start of the match and Arshavin is in my Fantasy Football team so I suppouse it's fair enough.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Nice to hear a bit of being played at the Emirates.
> 
> It makes such a difference to have a club with a bit of class in the premier league.



the white middle class continue their theft of black culture. 

i'm surprised they don't come out to some smug jazz ala Fraiser.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 6, 2010)

I hate Fulham.  They fucking bore me.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> that was taking so long to come up on the Guardian min by min coverage I thought you were winding up.





revol68 said:


> is it my imagination or have Burnley players being puling out of a lot of 50/50s?



As you weren't watching the game, it would be your imagination. Nothing new there then..


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> As you weren't watching the game, it would be your imagination. Nothing new there then..



Was watching the match on a stream that was down during the equaliser.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Was watching the match on a stream that was down during the equaliser.


you jammy fucking bastards.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Was watching the match on a stream that was down during the equaliser.



Course if was.. Troll.. any other reason you post here rather than the tumbleweed Utd thread?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2010)

FFS Walcott, you're pathetic.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> FFS Walcott, you're pathetic.



I'm sure. 



Theo's coming back to the player he was last season. Good news.

Bendy's sorted his first touch, just needs to slow some composure now, he'll be fucking lethal (mark my words)


----------



## deadringer (Mar 7, 2010)

from the times article on the 4-0 drubbing arsenal recived in the FA cup 2 years ago



> but Nani’s ball-juggling antics earned him a full-blooded challenge from Mathieu Flamini, a deliberate kick from William Gallas and a warning from Gilberto Silva about flaunting football’s unwritten code of conduct.
> 
> “Some of our guys were upset that he [Nani] did that,” Gilberto, the Arsenal midfield player, said. “They have calmed down now. It was important for us that we didn’t lose control and lose another man [after Emmanuel Eboué’s dismissal]. I spoke to him and told him it wasn’t necessary for him to do that. I told him he could get a bad kick doing that. But I don’t think any of our players would kick him too hard.”
> 
> Ferguson would certainly question that, given the way that Gallas, the Arsenal captain, kicked out at Nani two minutes later. “I thought Gallas should have been sent off,” the United manager said. “He kicked Nani from behind with the ball 20 yards away. I think it should be a red card. The referee must look at that again.”




interestingly eboue had alredy been sent off for violent conduct 4 mins into the 2nd half

check out the video of flamini coming flying in recklessly on nani here. could have easily broken his leg, or worse.



yup, arsenal are always the sinned, never the sinners eh


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 7, 2010)

deadringer said:


> from the times article on the 4-0 drubbing arsenal recived in the FA cup 2 years ago
> 
> interestingly eboue had alredy been sent off for violent conduct 4 mins into the 2nd half
> 
> ...




You must be well bored to come up with that after 8 days!

It says in the article what happened.. There is a difference between attitudes to showboating and what happened to Ramsey. Having a Brazilian telling a Portuguese that he'll be kicked by a Frenchman and an Ivorian in a game in England would tell you that showboating has an international response.. no-one likes a flash cunt. Not even Ferguson.. Unless its Leeds Southampton and Leeds were too quick for them or something..  

But no-one has said Arsenal don't or never have kicked lumps. Be a fool to say otherwise.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> FFS Walcott, you're pathetic.



Him complaining about a genuinely perfect piece of tackling? If so i agree. 

Also I don't get why match of the day were tossing him off after the game, yeah he had a decent game as he was in his preferred position(right side of a front 3) this does not alter the fact he is a fucking shite right midfielder, which is where he will be asked to play for england and shouldn't be on the plane as thier are at least 3 better options then him.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Him complaining about a genuinely perfect piece of tackling? If so i agree.
> 
> Also I don't get why match of the day were tossing him off after the game, yeah he had a decent game as he was in his preferred position(right side of a front 3) this does not alter the fact he is a fucking shite right midfielder, which is where he will be asked to play for england and shouldn't be on the plane as thier are at least 3 better options then him.


Yep, I was talking about that perfectly reasonable challenge after which he decided to push the player in the chest a couple of times. Embarrassing boy trying to be a man, and getting everything wrong. Best I can tell he's 4th or even 5th choice on the right:

Lennon
Beckham
SWP
Bentley or Silly Boy


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I was talking about that perfectly reasonable challenge after which he decided to push the player in the chest a couple of times. Embarrassing boy trying to be a man, and getting everything wrong. Best I can tell he's 4th or even 5th choice on the right:
> 
> Lennon
> Beckham
> ...



Isn't this an England thread debate?

But whose 4th or 5th choice? Yours? Why did he start on Wednesday over SWP? SWP can't get in the City team over Johnson, Bentley's not even in the squad and also only plays if Lennon is injured.. and Lennon is injured, Beckham never plays (and isn't worth a place) whereas Walcott has 'Croatia'.. Then there are the Villa wingers.. But had Lampard scored on Wednesday when Walcott crossed then..

Anyway he set up enough yesterday.. not his best, not his worst.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Also I don't get why match of the day were tossing him off after the game, yeah he had a decent game as he was in his preferred position(right side of a front 3) this does not alter the fact he is a fucking shite right midfielder, which is where he will be asked to play for england and shouldn't be on the plane as thier are at least 3 better options then him.
> 
> 
> dave



How is his role for England different to his role for Arsenal??


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> You must be well bored to come up with that after 8 days!
> 
> It says in the article what happened.. There is a difference between attitudes to showboating and what happened to Ramsey. Having a Brazilian telling a Portuguese that he'll be kicked by a Frenchman and an Ivorian in a game in England would tell you that showboating has an international response.. no-one likes a flash cunt. Not even Ferguson.. Unless its Leeds Southampton and Leeds were too quick for them or something..
> 
> *But no-one has said Arsenal don't or never have kicked lumps. Be a fool to say otherwise.*




Indeed, lets not forget Evra and his "babies" jibe, he got a good kicking for his un-professional comments.

Rightly so.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, I was talking about that perfectly reasonable challenge after which he decided to push the player in the chest a couple of times. Embarrassing boy trying to be a man, and getting everything wrong. Best I can tell he's 4th or even 5th choice on the right:
> 
> Lennon
> Beckham
> ...



Walcott, is head and shoulders in terms of raw talent over that lot. He's had a bad run of injuries and is just coming into form. Just watch him over he next few games, and you can quote me on this.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Walcott, is head and shoulders in terms of raw talent over that lot. He's had a bad run of injuries and is just coming into form. Just watch him over he next few games, and you can quote me on this.



Dream on lad. He's no better than Lennon or SWP to think of it.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> How is his role for England different to his role for Arsenal??



I reckon you lot play more of a barca style 433. So walcott is messi(obviously no where near his level) & gets to play  just off the right side of the striker and doesn't have the responsibility of tracking back much.

For england he seems to be asked to play as a much more orthadox right midfielder/winger, which means doing some work defensively and having to cross the ball more often rather then cutting in all the time, neither of which he is very good at _yet_.

Lc i have him behind, Lennon, milner and arguably wright-phillips in capellos squad. Me personally I would add Beckham & Joe Cole to the list above walcott.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2010)

He's 21, he has plenty of years to shut up the haters.

Mark my words, the guys going to be a legend.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed, lets not forget Evra and his "babies" jibe, he got a good kicking for his un-professional comments.
> 
> Rightly so.



The crybaby hypocrisy rolls on!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> He's 21, he has plenty of years to shut up the haters.
> 
> Mark my words, the guys going to be a legend.



I wouldn't be shocked. Doesn't mean he is ready to be in he world cup squad now though.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The *crybaby hypocrisy* rolls on!



Why you deserve a kicking for that comment alone...

Promise not to break your legs though....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Why you deserve a kicking for that comment alone...
> 
> Promise not to break your legs though....



You'll wanna wear fucking tough things on your feet, son...


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> He's 21, he has plenty of years to shut up the haters.
> 
> Mark my words, the guys going to be a legend.



Yet another could be... good luck to him, lets hope the pressure of expectation doesn't get to him.

If you compare him to say Rooney in terms of raw talent and age related experience he's not all that.

(Lennons 22, what is it with the Gooner age thing?)


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

chieftain said:


> what is it with the Gooner age thing?


It's the reason they use to convince themselves why they don't win anything. Loads of clubs have done this, including Tottenham - it gets managers and Chairmen off the hook because it postpones achievement.

The Goons have really invented a whole new philospohy in football I think, somewhere between victim and martydom, with hypocricy and a desire to reinvent history where tackling never happened. It's the most extraordinary delusional nonsense to read.


----------



## pboi (Mar 8, 2010)

you can piss off now LC, your trolling quote for the day is filled


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I reckon you lot play more of a barca style 433. So walcott is messi(obviously no where near his level) & gets to play  just off the right side of the striker and doesn't have the responsibility of tracking back much.


We play a sort of 4-2-3-1, or 4-2-1-2-1, with the 1 being Cesc going where he pleases. England play 4-2-3-1 as well. I don't see how Walcott's role is different..


> For england he seems to be asked to play as a much more orthadox right midfielder/winger, which means doing some work defensively and having to cross the ball more often rather then cutting in all the time, neither of which he is very good at _yet_.


Don't think I've ever seen him asked to track back and defend for England. It would be a silly way to use him anyway, much better to pin the fullback back and launch counters. SWP or Milner seems to be used when Capello wants a more defensive option.


> Lc i have him behind, Lennon, milner and arguably wright-phillips in capellos squad. Me personally I would add Beckham & Joe Cole to the list above walcott.
> 
> 
> dave


Joe Cole can't even get in the Chelsea team ahead of Salomon Kalou, he's shit. Might be temporary, might be just because of injury, but the fact remains he's useless so far. No way Beckham can play as 1st choice, he'll be there on the bench, but he's no a threat to Walcott's place. Lennon is injured, who's to say he won't come back looking like Walcott did after his injury?

Lennon is Walcott's only competition for the WC, because they're the only 2 players who offer extreme pace, which Capello clearly desires. I wouldn't be surprised if he takes both, actually.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's the reason they use to convince themselves why they don't win anything. Loads of clubs have done this, including Tottenham - it gets managers and Chairmen off the hook because it postpones achievement.
> 
> The Goons have really invented a whole new philospohy in football I think, somewhere between victim and martydom, with hypocricy and *a desire to reinvent history where tackling never happened.* It's the most extraordinary delusional nonsense to read.



Where are you reading this?

More delusional than the year ends in 1? 

Or being down to the bare bones? 

Is that possible?

It depends on what you view as achievement? Or what your aspirations are? There are 92 clubs in the league. 3 domestic trophies..


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> you can piss off now LC, your trolling quote for the day is filled


Only if I can 'do it for Aaron'.

FFS.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's the reason they use to convince themselves why they don't win anything. Loads of clubs have done this, including Tottenham - it gets managers and Chairmen off the hook because it postpones achievement.
> 
> The Goons have really invented a whole new philospohy in football I think, somewhere between victim and martydom, with hypocricy and a desire to reinvent history where tackling never happened. It's the most extraordinary delusional nonsense to read.



That sums it up nicely LC, many thanks fella


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's the reason they use to convince themselves why they don't win anything. Loads of clubs have done this, including Tottenham - it gets managers and Chairmen off the hook because it postpones achievement.
> 
> The Goons have really invented a whole new philospohy in football I think, somewhere between victim and martydom, with hypocricy and a desire to reinvent history where tackling never happened. *It's the most extraordinary delusional nonsense to read.*



I think you lot have had that sewn up for years on your various Spurs threads.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> or 4-2-1-2-1, with the 1 being Cesc going where he pleases.


 Agreed but that is a silly and i will never write formations like that, its a  433. 


> England play 4-2-3-1 as well.



Like fuck they do. England play 442.  Just with gerard tucking in a bit, or given a free role depending if carrick or lampard is on the pitch, he very clearly always goes back to the left when the ball is lost though. Clearly two up top as well, yeah one tends to drop off but that is always the case with strikers.

dave


----------



## pboi (Mar 8, 2010)

ah LC is a yid, explains it all.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

Say it again, this time for Aaron.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Say it again, this time for Aaron.



I know you're trying to make some pertinent, witty point but tbh you just sound really fucking creepy.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

Focus on the poster not the issue some more, this time for Aaron.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Focus on the poster not the issue some more, this time for Aaron.



Yeah, I've got no idea what this is supposed to mean.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I know you're trying to make some pertinent, witty point but tbh you just sound really fucking creepy.



not as creepy as Wenger babysitting your kid.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah right, the team is managed by Arsene Wenger - and I'm creepy. 

Do me a favour.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2010)

Class, guys, sheer class.

It's a shame neither of you has the balls to come out with a direct paedo allegation.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> not as creepy as Wenger babysitting your kid.



That's a fine one coming from you of all posters..


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think he's a paedo. But if you're talking about 'creepy' - as you are, he's right out of the Addams Family.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Class, guys, sheer class.
> 
> It's a shame neither of you has the balls to come out with a direct paedo allegation.



hey just cos someone looks to all extents and purposes like a paedophile doesn't mean they are one.

with a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a fine one coming from you of all posters..



cos I fancy her...


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> cos I fancy her...



Your predilections and how you go about them are hardly for this thread now are they?

Troll


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Your predilections and how you go about them are hardly for this thread now are they?
> 
> Troll



so why bring them up...

anyway like I said Arsene Wenger is not a paedophile, he just happens to look like one sent from central castings.

oh and he seems to like to surround himself with young boys, most of whom are far far away from home and probably feel a bit lost and vulnerable.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> so why bring them up...
> 
> anyway like I said Arsene Wenger is not a paedophile, he just happens to look like one sent from central castings.
> 
> oh and he seems to like to surround himself with young boys, most of whom are far far away from home and probably feel a bit lost and vulnerable.



Hardly my fault you expose yourself on here is it?

Any particular reason for not posting on the United thread other than trolling?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Hardly my fault you expose yourself on here is it?
> 
> Any particular reason for not posting on the United thread other than trolling?



I post where I wish and sinc best lols are to be had on the Arsenal thread at the moment I will continue to post here.

Feel free to post on the Man United thread yourself though.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I post where I wish and sinc best lols are to be had on the Arsenal thread at the moment I will continue to post here.
> 
> Feel free to post on the Man United thread yourself though.



Good of you to confirm you post for flaming and trolling.. rather than any knowledge or interest in the team you purport to support..


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> oh and he seems to like to surround himself with young boys, most of whom are far far away from home and probably feel a bit lost and vulnerable.



Troll


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Agreed but that is a silly and i will never write formations like that, its a  433.


There aren't 3 bands of players, and it's not very much like a Dutch 4-3-3, so I see no reason to call it that.


> Like fuck they do. England play 442.  Just with gerard tucking in a bit, or given a free role depending if carrick or lampard is on the pitch, he very clearly always goes back to the left when the ball is lost though. Clearly two up top as well, yeah one tends to drop off but that is always the case with strikers.
> 
> dave


Gerrard/Rooney/Walcott clearly play in front of Lampard/Barry, and Heskey clearly plays alone up front. Thus, 4-2-3-1.

Whatever, it's not important. The main point is Walcott's job doesn't involve defending, for club or country. However you want to describe the formation, his role is much the same.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

Can someone ban revol already? Trolling implying Wenger is a paedophile now? Isn't that illegal in England?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Can someone ban revol already? Trolling implying Wenger is a paedophile now? Isn't that illegal in England?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone know how old revol is? I'm assuming he won't be admitting it anytime soon but maybe it was mentioned in the past.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Anyone know how old revol is? I'm assuming he won't be admitting it anytime soon but maybe it was mentioned in the past.



Old enough to have developed a sense of humour but not old enough to have lost it.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

Could you develop some maturity next?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Could you develop some maturity next?



Loosen your tie whitey.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed, lets not forget Evra and his "babies" jibe, he got a good kicking for his un-professional comments.
> 
> Rightly so.



fuckin hell mate, get a grip of yourself


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Arsenal fans are all Srs Business!!11!1!, obviously taking their inspiration from young Theo's tough guy act on Saturday.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Gerrard/Rooney/Walcott clearly play in front of Lampard/Barry, and Heskey clearly plays alone up front. Thus, 4-2-3-1.



Oh dear. NO NO NO NO! I feel this is a case of us both thinking that the other is an idiot and so i really can't be arsed. Rooney doesn't play in the hole though, he just drops into the hole a fair bit, ge is a striker and lam................


dave(remembered he couldn't be arsed)


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> hey just cos someone looks to all extents and purposes like a paedophile doesn't mean they are one.
> 
> with a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile....





revol68 said:


> oh and he seems to like to surround himself with young boys, most of whom are far far away from home and probably feel a bit lost and vulnerable.





revol68 said:


> not as creepy as Wenger babysitting your kid.





revol68 said:


> I post where I wish and sinc best lols are to be had on the Arsenal thread at the moment I will continue to post here.





revol68 said:


> Loosen your tie whitey.



Moved on from paedophilia to starting on someone for their race have you?

Troll


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2010)

He's all hate revol.

You've got to hope that this is some sort of effective pressure valve for whatever woeful inadequacies he has to deal with in his day to day life.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2010)

Deareg said:


> fuckin hell mate, get a grip of yourself




Sorry miss-timed timed comment, appologies if I hurt you bad...

Pussy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck tonight, gooners. 

Good to have Arshavin back but still a few missing.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2010)

Arsenal 2-0 up and looking good.


----------



## pboi (Mar 9, 2010)

little and large


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

All the little guys flittering about works so, so much better with Bendtner to bounce the ball off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

pboi said:


> little and large



it's the large that's making the difference...


----------



## swampy (Mar 9, 2010)

watching a random yankee stream of the game, the commentators are calling the gorund "Arsenal Stadium", sounds odd but I guess really shouldn't.


----------



## pboi (Mar 9, 2010)

can I grab the link, mine keep dieing.  Work computer so gotta be browser based if poss


----------



## swampy (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry mate, its a Sopcast stream


----------



## swampy (Mar 9, 2010)

might work is a veetle stream which is web based.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2010)

swampy said:


> watching a random yankee stream of the game, the commentators are calling the gorund "Arsenal Stadium", sounds odd but I guess really shouldn't.




I watch loads of games on Sopcast, with commentary from all sorts of places, and there's definitely something a bit odd about watching it with an American commentary.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a really good goal.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 9, 2010)

great goal from the lesbian schoolgirl.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

fucking brilliant. fucking brilliant. by far the greatest team lala lala la....


----------



## pboi (Mar 9, 2010)

i cant install any new plugins. no bother ive got some foreign commentary but its good enough 

sick goals


----------



## pboi (Mar 9, 2010)

walcott should muller thislot


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

if I was a supporter of another title challenger I'd be worried about Arsenal's capacity to beat dross. Especially considering that's all there is in their fixture list...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> if I was a supporter of another title challenger I'd be worried about Arsenal's capacity to beat dross. Especially considering that's all there is in their fixture list...



aye but quite a few of that dross are playing for their survival.


----------



## pboi (Mar 9, 2010)

I have made this point Los Siento, of the three challengers, Arsenal are clearly the best at pulling apart the lower level teams.

We shall see.

Revol please fuck off


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> aye but quite a few of that dross are playing for their survival.



saw the other day that they've dropped points in a grand total of 7 games in the last year against teams other than Chelsea and Man U. Which means you've either got to hope they bottle it, or you take almost maximum points from your last 9 fixtures...


----------



## big eejit (Mar 9, 2010)

Arse do seem to have a decent team rather than a couple of big names supported by a load of bit players. I'd like them a lot if they weren't so moany.


----------



## starfish (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done the Arsenal, always like to see Porto getting humped.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

Nasri has been very, very good lately, mmmmm.

Still think Cesc won't go because Barca simply don't need him, but if he does I can't say I'd be too concerned.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Nasri has been very, very good lately, mmmmm.
> 
> Still think Cesc won't go because Barca simply don't need him, but if he does I can't say I'd be too concerned.



Cuckoo!


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 9, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Cuckoo!



was Eastenders good tonight?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, I'd let him go as well if I were you. In fact, do it for Aaron.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2010)

nasri's goal was a thing of great beauty and joy. fact.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


>





Goalkeeper should have saved it. 

Joking. That was class.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nasri's goal was a thing of great beauty and joy. fact.





Diamond said:


>






imposs1904 said:


> Goalkeeper should have saved it.
> 
> Joking. That was class.



Ronaldo-esque, non?   thanks for link @Diamond!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 10, 2010)

zomg that is an amazing goal!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


>






Tasty.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

Cracking stuff, last night. As a football fan, there was quite a lot to enjoy...

Arshavin looked Messi-like in places. The run for the 2nd, the run and pass for the 4th... if the little Argentinian fella did that, there'd be pundits wanking everywhere. He was great.

Nasri looked fab* in midfield, very, very ably anchored by Diaby and Song (who had a magnificent game, imo).

Bendtner didn't look in the slightest flustered about misses at the weekend.

Porto were in it for about 10 minutes at the start of the 2nd half, before Nasri got the 3rd.

Good watchin'.

*Sorry.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

God, that hurt to write.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 10, 2010)

Just read that yesterday was the first time since 1977 that we've turned over a first leg deficit in European competition.

Fuck me.

And stupid dogbot, bet it did....


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 10, 2010)

Just before the Nasri goal I was fuming at the TV because Eboue did well to get the ball up there but then passed to Nasri and just stood still. I thought Nasri wanted Eboue to run on and as he didn't Nasri just kept the ball and looked like he was going to run into a dead-end...............but then he scored


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> And stupid dogbot, bet it did....



My _boss_ is an Arsenal fan.

I had to tell him how great you were, in great detail.

Imagine if we don't win tonight...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Cracking stuff, last night. As a football fan, there was quite a lot to enjoy...
> 
> Arshavin looked Messi-like in places. The run for the 2nd, the run and pass for the 4th... if the little Argentinian fella did that, there'd be pundits wanking everywhere. He was great.
> 
> ...



you're not meant to ever tell them...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nasri's goal was a thing of great beauty and joy. fact.


Fucking was,the way he turned them inside out was  more of the same please,we've got a nice little momentum going atm.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 10, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> was Eastenders good tonight?



Dunno.

This comment is what the cuckoo was for:



Discordia said:


> Still think Cesc won't go because Barca simply don't need him, but if he does I can't say I'd be too concerned.



Not the Barcelona bit, just the "but if he does I can't say I'd be too concerned" bit


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Dunno.
> 
> This comment is what the cuckoo was for:
> 
> ...



Whereas when Palacios goes to Madrid, you've got plenty of cover, right?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Not the Barcelona bit, just the "but if he does I can't say I'd be too concerned" bit



Nasri, Ramsey, Wilshere. Fitting them all in with Cesc is going to a problem if he doesn't go, frankly!


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 10, 2010)

that was a sublime performance, but still some worrying defensive wobbles


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2010)

I rate Fabregas, you'd miss him if he left


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 11, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> that was a sublime performance, but still some worrying defensive wobbles



It's not the defence that's bad, it's the midfield over-committing and being casual in possession...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


>


fifa bastards took your link down.

so here's


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2010)

More good stuff from Arseblog.



> The Champions League draw got a little clearer last night as United went through and Real Madrid went out. It just puts what we do into perspective a little bit. They spent bazillions on players, we sell ours on eBay to raise funds to keep the lights on, and it's another example of how spending does not always mean success. That's not to say not spending equals success either. I don't know what my point is really. I think it's that Cristiano Ronaldo is a cunt. Yep, that works.



And here's Perry Groves doing the right thing:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/8558164.stm


----------



## pboi (Mar 11, 2010)

Manninger is in goal for Juve !


----------



## pboi (Mar 11, 2010)

http://younggunsblog.co.uk/

check out the post on wellington silva, seems we have some epic talent signed.

also the latest post about Samuel Galindo .. all these 'owning of rights' to get round the age of the players we are signing.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's not the defence that's bad, it's the midfield over-committing and being casual in possession...


that doesn't help, I agree, but there was also that corner that needed a goal line clearance from zinedine Nasri - shocking defending there.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Arshavin's set the early pace. It'd be good to see Merida at some point.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

get him off!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 13, 2010)

What a penalty by Bullard.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

lucky boy, Campbell, actually may be not.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Joe Royle: "Wenger only buys players with pace".

Except Sol Campbell it seems.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Joe Royle: "Wenger only buys players with pace".
> 
> Except Sol Campbell it seems.



honestly where does the myth come from that Sol Campbell is especially slow?


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Offside for a very soft pen. I'd be surprised if Dean Marney doesn't make an ugly mark on this match.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> honestly where does the myth come from that Sol Campbell is especially slow?



Watching him play proves it.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> honestly where does the myth come from that Sol Campbell is especially slow?



he didn't used to be but has def lost a bit of pace and he didn't have much to spare anyway.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Offside for a very soft pen. I'd be surprised if Dean Marney doesn't make an ugly mark on this match.



he played for it for sure but he couldn't not give it.

was offside though.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> he played for it for sure but he couldn't not give it.
> 
> was offside though.



Why couldn't he not give it?


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Hull will get someone sent off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Why couldn't he not give it?


because it's an early consolation goal


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

If it had happened anywhere else on the pitch, it would be a foul.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

mk12 said:


> If it had happened anywhere else on the pitch, it would be a foul.



This cliche is lacking in any kind of insight. People should stop using it.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

It goes back to the fundamentals though. Was it a foul, regardless of where it occured on the pitch? Yes.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

mk12 said:


> It goes back to the fundamentals though. Was it a foul, regardless of where it occured on the pitch? Yes.



If you want to ask whether it was foul, ask whether it was a foul.

Simple.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Why couldn't he not give it?



cos Campbell did bring him down, regardless of how much The Biggest Name in European Football was playing for it. if the incident had happened off to the side of the penalty area with Arsenal players between him and the goal it most likely wouldn't have been given.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Hull will get someone sent off.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck me that's a disgusting challenge.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Should have been straight red.

Hopefully a lengthy ban so as to make an example.


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

another team who are playing dirty against the arsenal. seen some bad/late tackles in that half


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh look, another shocking challenge on an Arsenal player. What a surprise.

Hopefully we help send the dirty cunts down.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fuck me that's a disgusting challenge.



I know the prick got sent off and Sagna's still walking, should hang his head in shame.


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

I see revol is here again to troll


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't he always.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

I like to think of him as the herald of the morons.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Oh look, another shocking challenge on an Arsenal player. What a surprise.
> 
> Hopefully we help send the dirty cunts down.



(((Arsenal)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I like to think of him as the herald of the morons.


the larne loser


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> the larne loser



can there be such a thing as a Larne winner?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

It's annoying how refs never give straight reds to players on a yellow. Always take the easy way out, pussies.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

mk12 said:


> (((arsenal)))



stop bullying them!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

,


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

any comments on Campbell's tackle that was much worse than Shawcross's?


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

great tackle. got the ball and everything

player didnt attempt to dive over him, bit silly really as he had the time


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

Arshavin changed his boots


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> any comments on Campbell's tackle that was much worse than Shawcross's?



Never good to see someone injured but it was a fair, controlled challenge.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

6 minutes Fergie time etc etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 13, 2010)

2-1!!!


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

while at the Hull ground?


cock


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

Nickolarse!!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 13, 2010)

retarded keeper.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

Stream died. Haven't seen the goal.

But may I be the first to say...Bendtner, you beauty.


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

keeper spilled, St Nick managed to not fuck up the rebound tap in


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

They did it for Aaron.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> They did it for Aaron.



God, you're tedious. At least Revol's got some kind of perverse wit.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Stream died. Haven't seen the goal.
> 
> But may I be the first to say...Bendtner, you beauty.



Super Nick

Hull are a revolting side - got exactly what they deserved - nothing


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

isnt Saturday your day of rest LC?

fuck off the computer and eat some cold cake


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

Phewwww.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> They did it for Aaron.



Why would they do it for ahem cough Aaron ahem Lemon and his mystery ahem cough groin cough injury?

Are they doing it for ahem cough Woodgates mystery ahem cough groin cough injury?

Or do Spuds like to keep those sort of ahem cough injuries to themselves?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 13, 2010)

Much like your aaron, 'arry is down the bare bones.

whudup!!

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Why would they do it for ahem cough Aaron ahem Lemon and his mystery ahem cough groin cough injury?
> 
> Are they doing it for ahem cough Woodgates mystery ahem cough groin cough injury?
> 
> Or do Spuds like to keep those sort of ahem cough injuries to themselves?


That thing flying over your head at about a hundred feet is the point.



The huge unfurled banner hanging from the middle tier supporting the ruined martyr and victim of an extraordinarily ruthless foul play that only poor Arsenal attract:* DO IT FOR AARON*


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

Does London Calling actually think he's funny?


----------



## pboi (Mar 13, 2010)

if it adds to the teams siege mentality, then so be it.

Do it for Aaron


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2010)

Funny? What has funny got to do with the fake martyrdom, Wenger's embarrassing big girls fit on MotD again, the absurd sentimentality attached to a 50/50 tackle?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 13, 2010)

So you're just moaning and being a hypocrite?

You might want to read the rules about dangerous play btw.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> That thing flying over your head at about a hundred feet is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> The huge unfurled banner hanging from the middle tier supporting the ruined martyr and victim of an extraordinarily ruthless foul play that only poor Arsenal attract:* DO IT FOR AARON*



No. It's your point as you're the one the problem with it. 

No comment on your injuries and how they occurred? Don't you do it for Aaron?

I guess Bagpuss can't say much about his injury list but 'bare' and 'bones' are a pretty good hint.. what would the banner say at the Lane?


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 13, 2010)

Christ have we more Spud fans on our thread

Wouldnt it be lovely if Sol scored the winner at White Hart lane to crown St Totteringham day


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## deadringer (Mar 14, 2010)

this thread was never one to visit, now its just full of lol! thread win!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 14, 2010)

deadringer said:


> this thread was never one to visit, now its just full of lol! thread win!



Ahhh...the good 'ol dayz....


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2010)

Fwiw, I don't even care that it's the Goons. It just happenes to be the Goons alone who propagate this ridiculous and bogus rationale and attach middle class sentimentality to a game that necessarily requires acute physical contact. 

If Wenger wants to try and recreate the sport - and somehow deny 100 plus years of history along the way - it's because it suits him , not fans or the sport.  For God's sake, just look at that photo - this is football FFS. The photo is  just a snapshot of a direction which suits Wenger and in which he's entirely happy to continue going.

Just grow some fucking bollocks will you and stop embarrassing the sport and yourselves. That's all I've got to say. Enjoy the rest of your thread.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, I don't even care that it's the Goons. It just happenes to be the Goons alone who propagate this ridiculous and bogus rationale and attach middle class sentimentality to a game that necessarily requires acute physical contact.
> 
> If Wenger wants to try and recreate the sport - and somehow deny 100 plus years of history along the way - it's because it suits him , not fans or the sport.  For God's sake, just look at that photo - this is football FFS. The photo is  just a snapshot of a direction which suits Wenger and in which he's entirely happy to continue going.
> 
> Just grow some fucking bollocks will you and stop embarrassing the sport and yourselves. That's all I've got to say. Enjoy the rest of your thread.


----------



## pboi (Mar 15, 2010)

hopefully he has fucked off now


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought about starting a new thread for this but it doesn't really seem justified. Anyway, if you haven't been reading Arshavin's regular Q&A section of his website, you've been missing out:

http://www.arshavin.eu/news.php?id=520


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I thought about starting a new thread for this but it doesn't really seem justified. Anyway, if you haven't been reading Arshavin's regular Q&A section of his website, you've been missing out:
> 
> http://www.arshavin.eu/news.php?id=520



That's got to be one of the most bizzare thing I've read.

"I find life interesting" LOL

Anyhow some nice words from Messi about us...



> "....Arsenal are a team to consider because of their fantastic build-up play.
> 
> "They are like us at Barca in so many ways.
> 
> "Rather than being from London, they should be from South America. Andrei Arshavin and Cesc Fabregas are touch-players I love to watch."


(From Arsenal Mania)


----------



## Diamond (Mar 18, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That's got to be one of the most bizzare thing I've read.
> 
> "I find life interesting" LOL
> 
> ...



Gnomic, I think is the word to describe our little Russian's insights. It's worth trawling through the archived Q&A's too. There's always a couple of gems in each one.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That's got to be one of the most bizzare thing I've read.
> 
> "I find life interesting" LOL





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rey-Arshavins-wife-new-Worst-Dressed-WAG.html


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

chieftain said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rey-Arshavins-wife-new-Worst-Dressed-WAG.html



And to think that could have been all yours for just 20 million....


----------



## hektik (Mar 19, 2010)

new kit for next year (alledgedly):






looks tasty - i might even consider buying it, if true, which I haven't done for at least 15 years or so, i reckon.


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2010)

Ruined by the sponsor under the logo. Shame. Should have put them on both sleeves instead

Also shows how dire the current badge is.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Ruined by the sponsor under the logo. Shame. Should have put them on both sleeves instead
> 
> Also shows how dire the current badge is.



Well it's a good thing you're not a Gooner then isnt it...?  (although agree with the sponser bit)

Arsenal v Barca in Chaps League !!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 19, 2010)

No doubt a game of beautiful football on both sides....but with Barca winning one suspects.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> No doubt a game of beautiful football on both sides....but with Barca winning one suspects.



They are favourites to win the whole thing.

Will be a cracking game.


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy qith that draw...beat Arsneal, then Inter and then Man U in the final (again)


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Happy qith that draw...beat Arsneal, then Inter and then Man U in the final (again)



Easy.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 19, 2010)

We need to go all mill town on them and kick them into row Z..


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> We need to go all mill town on them and kick them into row Z..



That would be sensible, but doubt it'll happen

This is the draw that the Champ League needed. Proper football game. Cant wait.


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2010)

Agreed...it's the one game out of all them people will want to watch.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> This is the draw that the Champ League needed. Proper football game. Cant wait.



Absolutely


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Agreed...it's the one game out of all them people will want to watch.



Yup.

Be good to see TH14 back too....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 19, 2010)

Go Arsenal.


----------



## Liveist (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to be stupid and put some money on an all English final


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there any chance of RvP being back in time for any of this???


----------



## Diamond (Mar 19, 2010)

Terence comes home. Should be a corker.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 19, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Is there any chance of RvP being back in time for any of this???



Last noise was that early april a bit early so No..


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Is there any chance of RvP being back in time for any of this???



no - dont think he's a million miles away but that will be too soon.

There's not one Arsenal player lacking in confidence at the moment.  Super Nick will keep scoring hopefully - the guy can be immense.

Have a feeling Wenger will try and test Barcelona with pace at the back - wouldnt be surprised if Walcott starts.  I think our midfield of Diaby, Fabregas and Song can match any team.


----------



## mattie (Mar 19, 2010)

Fabregas against two of the midfielders keeping him out of the Spanish 11.

Nice.

This is one match (well, two) I will definitely be watching.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 19, 2010)

£70 for the away tickets and we'll be up in the gods 

Think I'll watch it on TV and wait for the trip to Madrid.....


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh well no favours from Liverpool ,kudos to Al Mooney yesterday,who knows what woulda happened if that had have gone in what with our 10 men agin their 11 for the whole 2nd half,anyway cooommmmmmmmmmeeeee on Fat Sams boys,oh bollix  Drogba again


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2010)

That Diouf cunt actually did something useful for once!

Need Chelsea to stop being shit for long enough to beat or at least hold United though.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 22, 2010)

Shame about TV sending off, but thought Song was immense in defense (can that man do no wrong?) and was a good test for the team which they passed with aplomb.

A word for Als save, shite penalty but still needed to be stopped, glad to see he's coming back into form.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2010)

Apparently Almunia has saved 5/13 penalties he's faced. Finally something he does well!

Why Denilson plays for anyone who can't figure it out.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 22, 2010)

Being caught in possession should be a minus though and he does that a lot.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm starting to get a bit nervous about Messi.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 22, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'm starting to get a bit nervous about Messi.



don't worry, it's only shit teams he's ripping through...


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'm starting to get a bit nervous about Messi.



I don't know if 2 legs means twice the opportunity for trouble or more time to get out of it? Rather than winging it over 1 (which obviously can't happen).

Still, it's too early to worry and not much we can do about it anyway!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Being caught in possession should be a minus though and he does that a lot.



I wouldn't say it's a lot, it's just something that's quite noticeable. Certainly an area to improve. He's young, obviously he's far from perfect!

Also makes tons of interceptions.



> don't worry, it's only shit teams he's ripping through...


Better than Sylvestre though  And the way he'd make Sol turn inside out *shudder*.


----------



## g force (Mar 22, 2010)

Messi's the least of worries judging by the weekend...how will you cope with Xavi, Iniesta, Toure and Dani Alves?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2010)

g force said:


> Messi's the least of worries judging by the weekend...how will you cope with Xavi, Iniesta, Toure and Dani Alves?



Barcelona are beatable and Arsenal are capable of beating them.. whether that happens or not is another matter, but going into the game with a tick list of worries, is not the way to win..


----------



## g force (Mar 22, 2010)

Very true...I just hope both sides play the football they're capable of rather than reigning it back due to the occassion. We could be in for 180 mins of some utterly scintilating stuff.


----------



## pboi (Mar 22, 2010)

its simply the best draw possible. everyone will be watching it


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 22, 2010)

g force said:


> Messi's the least of worries judging by the weekend...how will you cope with Xavi, Iniesta, Toure and Dani Alves?




Barca will tear them a new one, just like any good team they come up against


----------



## Diamond (Mar 22, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Barca will tear them a new one, just like any good team they come up against



So your logic is that if Arsenal beat a team, said team are bad whereas if Arsenal get beaten by a given team, that team is good?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2010)

Arsenal will lose barring some catastrophically bad game from Barca/injuries/whatever. There is no shame in this, as everyone else is going to lose to them too.


----------



## marshall (Mar 22, 2010)

In this instance, I reckon playing the first leg at home will be key to an unlikely, but canny Arsenal victory. I can just feel it.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Arsenal will lose barring some catastrophically bad game from Barca/injuries/whatever. There is no shame in this, as everyone else is going to lose to them too.



Don't go too nuts on the optimism front.. they have lost this season.. these things do happen etc. etc.

RvP is back in light training..


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2010)

Out of interest who on earth will Discordia be supporting in this match.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Don't go too nuts on the optimism front.. they have lost this season.. these things do happen etc. etc.
> 
> RvP is back in light training..


Of course, it's football. Would be dull without unexpected results. I'd be quite astonished though, it would be an immense win if they pull it off.

Would be a miracle if RvP were back, and he wouldn't have any match practice if so anyway.


> Out of interest who on earth will Discordia be supporting in this match.


Barca, I'd like to see them defend their title, and they have a much better chance of doing so than Arsenal winning I'd say. Plus it allows Arsenal to concentrate on the league.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Barca, I'd like to see them defend their title, and they have a much better chance of doing so than Arsenal winning I'd say. Plus it allows Arsenal to concentrate on the league.



No no no..

I'm not sure what combination of face fucks that deserves but have a  and a


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't help it, I'm in love with Messi.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Barca, I'd like to see them defend their title, and they have a much better chance of doing so than Arsenal winning I'd say. Plus it allows Arsenal to concentrate on the league.



 You are the worst football fan in the entire forum


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> You are the worst football fan in the entire forum



As a football fan, he's prob' spot on....However, as an Arsenal supporter...


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to my first Arsenal match of the season soon - the big one, home against Wolves!  I usually play on Saturdays but I'm taking a week off to bring my mate from Dublin and his son to the match. What a weekend he picked!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 23, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Apparently Almunia has saved 5/13 penalties he's faced. Finally something he does well!



He's always been a good shot-stopper.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 23, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> He's always been a good shot-stopper.



Not that good. All top league keepers are good shot stoppers really. Kind of a requirement for the job. Most suck at penalties though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> He's always been a good shot-stopper.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys think you'll get a win tomorrow? I expect Man Utd and Chelsea to take 3 points each.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 26, 2010)

we're not gonna lose another match this season tbh


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 27, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> You guys think you'll get a win tomorrow? I expect Man Utd and Chelsea to take 3 points each.



Villa on form can definitely take points off Chelsea.. Bolton are quite capable of taking points off Utd.

As for Arsenal, hope to (never expect to)..

I don't buy the easy run in. It's easier perhaps.. but Brum have played well this season, we lost to City of course and they will be motivated, Blackburn away,  the Blackburn that just took points off Chelsea, Spurs away..

The only thing I'm certain of is that Chelsea Man Utd means at least one of them if not both of them will drop points in that game


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 27, 2010)

When I did the predictor over on the bbc football site, I had Man Utd beating Chelsea but still losing the title to them. 

I think on form, Birmingham should get a draw today. Of the teams above them, Birmingham have only lost to Villa at home (which is a derby), they came back from 2-0 down against Everton and held Man Utd and Chelsea. Speaking of which I can't see Villa being good enough to go to Stamford Bridge and get anything, Chelsea are too good there. Arsenal seem to have a habit of scoring last gasp goals on the road recently, I'm thinking Stoke, Hull, Everton. People say that the sign of a good team is winning when they're not playing well, but there's only so long you can ride your luck. Think I'd prefer Arsenal to win it than the other two, but I think today and overall they'll come up short.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 27, 2010)

We really need Wilshere to do a job for us today.


----------



## pboi (Mar 27, 2010)

thankyou Nasri   <3


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Almunia.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 27, 2010)

Phillips. Always hated him, always always hated him. Think he's got like a 1:1 goal ratio in games against Charlton.


----------



## pboi (Mar 27, 2010)

lolmunia


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh well was fun while it lasted! Maybe Jack will pull a rabbit out the hat for us.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

it was a mess.  The other guy is a mile offside as the ball was played into the box - interfering in my view (how can't you be in the penalty area)  and it should easily have been saved.  Why oh why didn't Nasri shoot 2 minutes earlier?


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2010)

given the crap performance of last year, i expected an agressive approach to the game. it's hard to accept that arsenal's 2 bogeymen (drogba and brum fc) are yet to face retribution. rant over.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> When I did the predictor over on the bbc football site, I had Man Utd beating Chelsea but still losing the title to them.
> 
> *I think on form, Birmingham should get a draw today*. Of the teams above them, Birmingham have only lost to Villa at home (which is a derby), they came back from 2-0 down against Everton and held Man Utd and Chelsea. *Speaking of which I can't see Villa being good enough to go to Stamford Bridge and get anything*, Chelsea are too good there. Arsenal seem to have a habit of scoring last gasp goals on the road recently, *I'm thinking Stoke, Hull, *Everton. People say that the sign of a good team is winning when they're not playing well, but there's only so long you can ride your luck. Think I'd prefer Arsenal to win it than the other two, but I think today and overall they'll come up short.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

Was more that we were shit until the subs, Birmingham didn't do much.

That pitch was rubbish, the PL should insist on better pitches for such a rich league.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Was more that we were shit until the subs, Birmingham didn't do much.
> 
> That pitch was rubbish, the PL should insist on better pitches for such a rich league.



I agree as I have pointed out before - and stop rugby being played on football pitches too!!  Arsenal weren't great today but still should have won it comfortably in the second half.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 27, 2010)

TBH, I think we may overestimate the dominance of the top 4, yes they have the best players and strength in depth, but no one I spoke to about this over the last week had anything but an Arsenal win. Home advantage is still massive in the prem, no team can just roll into the ground of the team placed 7th (iirc) and expect an easy ride, especially when they've not dropped points to the top teams. This isn't a bad result in that context, however considered in the context of the title race and because of the way in which it happened, this will be quite crushing for Arsenal. Wonder how they respond.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That pitch was rubbish, the PL should insist on better pitches for such a rich league.





gunneradt said:


> I agree as I have pointed out before - and stop rugby being played on football pitches too!!



do you agree that the rest of 18 teams from the PL have to play on this pitch too? and do you agree that a team like arsenal should go there and fucking win?!


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> TBH, I think we may overestimate the dominance of the top 4, yes they have the best players and strength in depth, but no one I spoke to about this over the last week had anything but an Arsenal win. Home advantage is still massive in the prem, no team can just roll into the ground of the team placed 7th (iirc) and expect an easy ride, especially when they've not dropped points to the top teams. This isn't a bad result in that context, however considered in the context of the title race and because of the way in which it happened, this will be quite crushing for Arsenal. Wonder how they respond.



By beating Wolves next Saturday hopefully while United and Chelsea draw


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

little_legs said:


> do you agree that the rest of 18 teams from the PL have to play on this pitch too?


Obviously? This isn't about Arsenal, it's about teams in an incredibly rich league having awful pitches. It makes for painful "football".


> and do you agree that a team like arsenal should go there and fucking win?!


I don't have any complaints about the result. We played shit and didn't deserve to win.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

There is no excuse for rubbish pitches in the premiership full stop.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2010)

Birmingham haven't lost to a top 6 team at home all season,going to need lots of favours and help from other teams now


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

We only need 1 favor* and a draw in the United/Chelski game, let's not get carried away!

Hopefully Jack gives us favor #1 shortly!

*one favor against each team that is. Which is pretty much what we needed before this, soo..


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

also Man United gave an expert class in how to play lovely technical passing football against physical sides and a ref giving fuck all protection.


----------



## pboi (Mar 27, 2010)

please die revol. If you were born in 68 I just pity you more


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

pboi said:


> please die revol. If you were born in 68 I just pity you more



you're as classy as Wenger.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

the little boy with the sticky keyboard is back


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> the little boy with the sticky keyboard is back



beat it up youse, you bottling fuckwits.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess United bottled it when they drew there too.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!



Had you just come on your keyboard again when you posted this? I hope you bought your mum some keyboard wipes for Mothers Day?


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 27, 2010)

pants


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> beat it up youse, you bottling fuckwits.



Can you tell me what a 'youse' is?  Or is it a figment of your imagination or comprehensive education?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 28, 2010)

Champions league it is then


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 29, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> pants



Yup.

All is not lost, although depending on others to fuck up is not ideal.

And Almunia.... Jesus, I give up...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> And Almunia.... Jesus, I give up...


Wenger's going to have to bite the bullet regarding the goalie situation,Al Mooney will always  only be a decent back up.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't remember ever being confident in a keeper. 

Comes with the position I guess and is very unfair but my memories of Spunk Bubble are Gazza, Nayim and Ronaldinho, not Safe Hands. Or Lehmann left the lasting memory of flying out of his box against Barcelona rather than the keeper for the Invincibles.

But there must be a keeper available who inspires more confidence than Almunia or at least seems consistently capable? Not penalty save one week and fuck up the next.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 30, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Comes with the position I guess and is very unfair but my memories of Spunk Bubble are Gazza, Nayim and Ronaldinho, not Safe Hands.



That's a bit unfair, big Dave was a great keeper for you and England


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed. Comfortably one of the best the Prem's seen, I'd have said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Comes with the position I guess and is very unfair but my memories of Spunk Bubble are Gazza, Nayim and Ronaldinho, not Safe Hands. Or Lehmann left the lasting memory of flying out of his box against Barcelona rather than the keeper for the Invincibles.


says more about your memory than about seaman or lehmann


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed. A couple of fuck ups compared to a whole career of great goalkeeping.

Remember this?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed. A couple of fuck ups compared to a whole career of great goalkeeping.
> 
> Remember this?




Course I do.. that and more, that's why I said it was very unfair and comes with the territory, hence mention of the penalty save the previous week.

But I think of Paul Cooper and I think penalty saves, Grobbelar I think slapping McManaman, jelly legs and a court case, Southall I think player of the season and a half-time sulk, Clemence through the legs against Scotland, Shilton being unable to jump against Germany. But of course there's more to them and their careers than that.. 

I would still rather a Van der Sar over Seaman though (not a fan of Safe Hands).

All of which is a partial defence of Almunia but also thinking there must be someone better available?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 30, 2010)

chieftain said:


> That's a bit unfair, big Dave was a great keeper for you and England


Damn right,only let in 18 goals in the 1990-91 season,only 2 more than the least amount of goals conceded in a season set by Liverpool in the '70s.Mad Jens had his moments but he was pretty decent,better than what we've got atm.Always though Van der Sar was going to wind down his career at Fulham,good bit of business by Ferguson


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 30, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Damn right,only let in 18 goals in the 1990-91 season,only 2 more than the least amount of goals conceded in a season set by Liverpool in the '70s.Mad Jens had his moments but he was pretty decent,better than what we've got atm.Always though Van der Sar was going to wind down his career at Fulham,good bit of business by Ferguson



Dave was a great goal keeper...But the cruelty of this position is that we only remember the mistakes.

As for Van Der Sar...apparently, he wanted to stay in London and prefered Arsenal.... We can add him to the list of "what if" goalies.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a wee bit nervous now.

Predictions for tonight?

I'll go for 2-1 to the Arsenal which would be a deceptively average result.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

1-2 if Gallas miraculously returns, 1-3 otherwise.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> ...I'll go for 2-1 to the Arsenal which would be a deceptively average result.





Discordia said:


> 1-2 if Gallas miraculously returns, 1-3 otherwise.



so neither of you thinks it'll be a massacre? i love arsenal, but i am scared to watch messi terrorise vermaelen tonight...


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

Vermaelen will be fine. The problem is Sol/Sylvestre if they're in defence, or midfield if Song is in defence.

The massacre will happen at the Camp Nou


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> so neither of you thinks it'll be a massacre? i love arsenal, but i am scared to watch messi terrorise vermaelen tonight...



Messi against Sulzeer is the bigger concern for me.

Something tells me that the Eboue-Arshavin axis of counter-attack will be key again.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Vermaelen will be fine. The problem is Sol/Sylvestre if they're in defence, or midfield if Song is in defence.
> 
> The massacre will happen at the Camp Nou





Diamond said:


> Messi against Sulzeer is the bigger concern for me.
> 
> Something tells me that the Eboue-Arshavin axis of counter-attack will be key again.



sol & eboue are on the bench, no? 

almunia with his shitty hands is going to have to put a shift in. arshavin is capable of pulling a moment of brilliance, hopefully he is pumped up today to win.

ETA for iRobot when he appears here: can i just add that mittal folks actually own qpr, not just the ugly tower in stratford.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'm a wee bit nervous now.



Why? It's not like both your teams can go out...


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

He's definitely gone for a roll of the dice with Diaby and Fabregas both starting.

Gallas starts too.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Why? It's not like both your teams can go out...



Wrong person.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Great start. This is gonna live up to the hype with ease.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 31, 2010)

Can we have the ball back please?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2010)

3 shots on goal in the first 90 seconds, was it?


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2010)

Bloody hell Arsenal are being completely outplayed at the moment. And I'm not saying that as a criticism of Arsenal.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Wrong person.





It's cos you posted together. 

You all look the same to me.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone else reckon that commentator on ITV has got his cock out while he talks about Barcelona? 

Awesome goalkeeping display so far though...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a shooting gallery... How are Barca not ahead??


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what's going to be more trying. Barca's possession or Tyldesley`s commentary.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> It's a shooting gallery... How are Barca not ahead??



Almunia


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Almunia



And song i think it was got a couple of important blocks in.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

Fucking hell: Barca are *destroying* Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Fedayn said:
			
		

> Almunia


----------



## little_legs (Mar 31, 2010)

look at the congregation of all the arsenal well-wishers on this thread tonight...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 31, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And song i think it was got a couple of important blocks in.



Think so yeah, but this is incredible...


----------



## Liveist (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel embarrassed watching this


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2010)

editor said:


> Fucking hell: Barca are *destroying* Arsenal at the moment.



If Arsenal manage to hold on the dynamics of the game might change as Barca become increasingly frustrated, but surely it's only a question of time before they score...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2010)

Dirty, dirty bastards.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Unlucky nasri.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

can't believe i'm saying this but almunia looks peerless.

if they can get hold of the ball they should test valdes...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> can't believe i'm saying this but almunia looks peerless.
> 
> if they can get hold of the ball they should test valdes...



Genius advice, nick!


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Genius advice, nick!



i do my best!

what i was attempting to get across was valdes' susceptibility to dropping a clanger or two.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

Diaby and Fabregas aren't competing in centre mid.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i do my best!
> 
> what i was attempting to get across was valdes' susceptibility to dropping a clanger or two.



Yeah i get you, couldn't resist that though!


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

bendtner glad for the flag there...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

My god, Ibrahimovic is shite tonight.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

These fitness gambles really haven't paid off. Fabregas shouldn't be allowed back out for the second half.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 31, 2010)

Diamond said:


> These fitness gambles really haven't paid off. Fabregas shouldn't be allowed back out for the second half.



yeah, the lineup is rather questionable


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

amazing that there wasn't a goal.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

kinda feel for fabregas that he wont be in the 2nd leg now due to the booking. His mistake i guess though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2010)

Onslaught, there.

Gunners will be in trouble second half, I fear.   I mean..they were in trouble there!  but running out of cards, subs and options.

On the other hand, Arsenal look very threatening on the rare attacks.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

The first half was a 0-0 massacre!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job you're not trying to kick lumps out of a better side init, Arseshaving?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

2-0 to the arse


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> almunia with his shitty hands is going to have to put a shift in.



your best player so far by country mile, well done keeper.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

oh dear, i jinxed it, sorry arsenhole


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2010)

COYS

Nah, its not _just _the old rivalry that makes me want to see Barca win, everything about barcelona from the fans, to the co-op structure, to not having a sponsor on the shirts, to the players and the way they play makes me warm to them. Its a pleasure to watch them play... especially when they carve up the arse!

*a small bit of sympathy for arsenal after that goal


----------



## manifold (Mar 31, 2010)

That felt like it was slow motion :/


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

almunia reverts to type, helps ibra out there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

ha, wenger didn't even see it, wait, whats new?


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ha, wenger didn't even see it, wait, whats new?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

If I was an Arsenal fan I'd be wanting this to end. It's bordering on embarassing at the moment.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ha, wenger didn't even see it, wait, whats new?



Good'un that


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 31, 2010)

editor said:


> If I was an Arsenal fan I'd be wanting this to end. It's bordering on embarassing at the moment.



Embarrassing goal.. understandable performance.. Diaby, Arshavin, Fabregas, Gallas all clearly not match fit.. and it is Barcelona.  Song, Almunia, Clichy playing well but yes disappointing as if all fit that would be 10 of the first choice 11 playing.. and he can't head to the side of the keeper today


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 31, 2010)

And how many people slag Ibrahimovic off?!


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a nice finish.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

ouch.....


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

2-0 and Arsenal are looking hopeless. I want them to win, but they're being utterly outclassed by Barca.

It's like watching Cardiff when they played at Arsenal!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2010)

Couldn't happen to a nicer club.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Barca will tear them a new one, just like any good team they come up against




Didn't think it would be quite such a piss take....


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Embarrassing goal.. understandable performance.. Diaby, Arshavin, Fabregas, Gallas all clearly not match fit.. and it is Barcelona.  Song, Almunia, Clichy playing well but yes disappointing as if all fit that would be 10 of the first choice 11 playing.. and he can't head to the side of the keeper today



That's what you have a squad for isn't it?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer club.



Or one that's not qualified for the competition..


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Embarrassing goal.. understandable performance.. Diaby, Arshavin, Fabregas, Gallas all clearly not match fit.. and it is Barcelona.  Song, Almunia, Clichy playing well but yes disappointing as if all fit that would be 10 of the first choice 11 playing.. and he can't head to the side of the keeper today



Barca would be getting spanked if they were all fit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

what a bollocks


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2010)

An Englishman is on the pitch! In a match in London!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2010)

pants


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 31, 2010)

chieftain said:


> That's what you have a squad for isn't it?



You appear to have got me mixed up with someone who's opinion matters 

I can't tell you if unfit first teamers make better than fit squad players.. and again.. it is Barcelona.. it's not an excuse, just a comment


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

theo!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

And out of nowhere ...  2-1!


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> An Englishman is on the pitch! In a match in London!



and he's scored to keep it interesting for us.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

That should liven it up a bit...


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> You appear to have got me mixed up with someone who's opinion matters
> 
> I can't tell you if unfit first teamers make better than fit squad players.. and again.. it is Barcelona.. it's not an excuse, just a comment



Ok


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

The commentators just mentioned the "Hand of Gaul!" 

Classy stuff


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

ahahahaahhaha wtf is happening!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

Never a foul!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2010)

OMFG


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 31, 2010)

Never a penalty.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2010)

, my fault for taking the p*ss


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

Bloody hell!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

Unbelievable!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2010)

no foul no red card - what a jammy bunch of _______


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

amazing drama


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to admit, that's made me smile. Harsh on Puyol but well done Cesc.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2010)

editor said:


> Never a foul!


Bugger off


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, fucking hell.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there going to be anyone left for the 2nd leg at this rate?!


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

crazy, crazy game. wonder what the odds of 2-2 were at 0-2  

not over yet though!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2010)

no centre backs for the next leg....though do you need them with bendtner up front...


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Is there going to be anyone left for the 2nd leg at this rate?!



it'll be 5-a-side with rush goalies


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheating game-throwing Catalan cunts.


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2010)

ska invita said:


> no foul no red card - what a jammy bunch of _______



Karma for Barcelona's semi final game against Chelsea last year?


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

how is fabregas not in a wheelchair yet?!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2010)

*with Walcott and Lennon England are going to be hard to catch on the right...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

jebus


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 31, 2010)

well for once a big game lived up to the hype, great 90 mins.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a fantastic game, and a reminder why football is the greatest sport on earth.

T'was never a penalty though.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 31, 2010)

Hell of a game just about worthy of the hype..

The Goons should be dead and buried but they live to fight another day. Could just be their day at the Camp Nou.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Lived up to the hype, and more, imo. Looking forward to the 2nd leg.


----------



## Liveist (Mar 31, 2010)

Arsenal, have I ever told you how much I love you? Great match. I'll take the draw, thanks


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

Fun game! Ref had a bad day though, culminating with that nonsense penalty.



> no centre backs for the next leg....though do you need them with bendtner up front...


Milito/Marquez, Toure if need be. Less of a problem for Barca than most teams given their possession.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done you cheating, fouling, whinging hypocritical, wankers


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2010)

unpants!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually think it was a penalty, red was just harsh though and arsenal shouldn't have been in it at all by that time. 

You WILL get the hiding you deserve at the camp Nou, i have no doubts.

Abidal is just about fit again as well isn't he? He can play centre back very effectively.


dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

editor said:


> That was a fantastic game, and a reminder why football is the greatest sport on earth.
> 
> T'was never a penalty though.


yes it was yes it was

and yes it most definitely was (and a red card )


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

Cesc kicked Puyol, that's not a penalty!

Abidal has been out for quite a while, I doubt Pep would throw him straight back in at centre back. Will be Milito/other, probably Marquez.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 31, 2010)

*Fucking loudmouth motherpissing fuckpots!!*

Coming home on the bus, looking forward to watching the highlights when all of a sudden:





> TWO ALL?! YOU'RE KIDDING! STRAIGHT RED?! OH MY GOD!!!



!!!!

Good game then?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2010)

2nd leg isn't for a couple of weeks though is it? Should have enough time to recover most of his fitness and i rate hima  lot more highly then marquez.

Anyway it was more of an illustration barca aren't out of centre backs rather then he MUST play.


dave


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 31, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and yes it most definitely was (and a red card )



Bollocks, Fabregas kicked puyol.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Bollocks, Fabregas kicked puyol.


don't know what you're on about, didn't see a thing


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 31, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Coming home on the bus, looking forward to watching the highlights when all of a sudden:
> 
> !!!!
> 
> Good game then?



Yup...

That was a lesson in football from Barca, first half unbelievable, everything they did worked. Frankly majestic, with hard close play without the ball. We were well and truly pwned.

But, credit to the Arsenal, the last twenty minutes are usually ours, an older team will tire eventually and slip, even Barca and they took the chances. True grit. 

However, I hope the team were taking notes, Barca are the plimsoll line in football, something to aspire to.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2010)

Fabragas thinks he's broken his leg.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gIWWS_OMW9Yk0xODZBIaEFVSO74A


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 1, 2010)

I enjoyed that game


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

Having just seen the highlights again I'm feeling a bit more confident for the second leg.

But, like much of our season so far, a lot will depend on injuries. We picked up or aggravated at least five injuries last night with Arshavin, Gallas, Fabregas, Sagna and Clichy all breaking down to varying degrees.

I wouldn't be surprised if Denilson joins them on that list too.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

Breaking news that Fabregas may have broken his leg.

Ayayayay.....


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 1, 2010)

editor said:


> That was a fantastic game, and a reminder why football is the greatest sport on earth.
> 
> T'was never a penalty though.



of course it was a penalty - he would have scored if the challenge hadn't been made


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Well done you cheating, fouling, whinging hypocritical, wankers



Eastenders not on tonight?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't know what you're on about, didn't see a thing



You're Arsene Wenger and I claim my £5.


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2010)

I was there and it was aa a fucking mad game, felt like  hours!!.  Barca are dangerous but we fought back eventually  The ref was a twat -  4 yellows into the next leg!! 
TiTi got a fantastic welcome and then a 'tongue in cheek' boo when he first touched the ball - which was nice.
Roll on the 9th (scareeeey)


----------



## Utopia (Apr 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> 2nd leg isn't for a couple of weeks though is it? Should have enough time to recover most of his fitness and i rate hima  lot more highly then marquez.
> 
> 
> dave



Ummm...Next Tuesday actually!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 1, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Eastenders not on tonight?



Its still not funny the second time.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 1, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Its still not funny the second time.



but very apt


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> crazy, crazy game. wonder what the odds of 2-2 were at 0-2
> 
> not over yet though!



At 2-1 it was 4 to 1.....

So, in the cold light of day one thing we can be sure of, the greatest team in the world didnt beat us....


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

It's half time you fool. You play to win the tie.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's half time you fool. You play to win the tie.



Fuck off cunt.

You know what I mean.

We did better over one game than Man(IO)U and the Chavs.

For now that's good enough for me.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

It's still half time.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's still half time.



And what a first half comeback against the greatest team in the world...

That any better pendant?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

If you also take into account their disallowed penalty, the 6 brutal Goon tackles and a once-in-a-lifetime performance from an average Premiership 'keeper.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If you also take into account their disallowed penalty, the 6 brutal Goon tackles and a once-in-a-lifetime performance from an average Premiership 'keeper.



Not bad going fitting all that into one half.

This team is a marvel...


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If you also take into account their disallowed penalty, the 6 brutal Goon tackles and a once-in-a-lifetime performance from an average Premiership 'keeper.



Disallowed penalty?

The moron's particularly incoherent this morning.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If you also take into account their disallowed penalty, the 6 brutal Goon tackles and a once-in-a-lifetime performance from an average Premiership 'keeper.



That says more about you than the game tbf. Just sounds churlish or clueless.. why not wait then till 'full-time' and assess it then?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2010)

Good pierce about the Spanish reaction to the game:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...senal-v-Barcelona-Spanish-media-reaction.html


----------



## chieftain (Apr 1, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> but very apt



if they weren't playing your shower wouldn't you have watched Barcelona then?


----------



## pboi (Apr 1, 2010)

ty ed, good read


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 1, 2010)

amazing game. Barca had racked up 10 shots on goal inside 15 minutes, no clue how they weren't winning at H/T. Bizarrely I thought Arsenal had actually weathered the storm by the time Barca scored. Walcott changed the game completely, Maxwell was bricking it every time he got the ball. 

I think you've got a real chance in the away leg actually, I don't think you'll see the Barca of the first half hour again, certainly wasn't the same team that laboured to a 1-0 win over Mallorca last weekend...


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

I think the full backs will be the key in the second leg. They are so important in creating width and space for Barcelona and overstretching the midfield. Whenever Barca had possession in the first half they advanced so far so quickly that they effectively had two extra wingers.

The most effective way to combat that is with our own wingers who would need to be very quick and play high up the pitch. That way we can pin their full backs back or alternatively really exploit the space behind their full backs whenever we counter.

That's easier said than done. The natural choice on the right would seem to be Theo but maybe he's better as an impact sub. Vela on the left might be an option although he seems to have disappeared off the radar completely since the new year.

To be honest we've got so many injury problems now that getting any kind of result will be a miracle.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2010)

Good night for Walcott to turn it on too, with Capello watching.

Can see him being a very effective sub at the WC, if nothing else.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

ash said:


> The ref was a twat -  4 yellows into the next leg!!



Not forgetting the idiotic penalty decision. Fabregas kicks Puyol and gets a penalty and Puyol red carded....


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Not forgetting the idiotic penalty decision. Fabregas kicks Puyol and gets a penalty and Puyol red carded....



And of cause Fabs yellow for a perfectly good challenge. Which means he misses the second leg.

Ho hum, shite happens. Barca v Chavs springs to mind, they should have had at least two penalties against hem last year.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> And of cause Fabs yellow for a perfectly good challenge. Which means he misses the second leg.
> 
> Ho hum, shite happens. Barca v Chavs springs to mind, they should have had at least two penalties against hem last year.


i think it's fab's broken leg that will mean he misses the 2ns leg tbh....


----------



## Utopia (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think it's fab's broken leg that will mean he misses the 2ns leg tbh....



I very much doubt his leg's broken...he's a bit of a drama queen if you ask me!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think it's fab's broken leg that will mean he misses the 2ns leg tbh....



Still misses next Euro game, broken leg or not, due to that yellow.

Just pointing out that we are no strangers to injustice, have a look at some of Rooneys penalties against us.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Still misses next Euro game, broken leg or not, due to that yellow.
> 
> Just pointing out that we are no strangers to injustice, have a look at some of Rooneys penalties against us.



Never a foul nevermind a booking. Perfect tackle.

Barca were due a penalty too, though.

2 bad reffing decisions


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

It was a booking everywhere but Ingurland.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It was a booking everywhere but Ingurland.



That's 'cause we is hard.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

So hard you all get injured and knackered and fall on your faces at the WC!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Been reading the Brca players comments. Mentioning that that's the best thay've played. 

Now we all know Arsenal can play better then that, what a game it'll be at the NC...cant wait.

But Wolves next, resurgent team, no Fab, should be a tense afternoon tomorrow, hope Theo gets a start. He's playing very well at the moment.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> So hard you all get injured and knackered and fall on your faces at the WC!



Yeah...go figure...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

As much as barca tore Arsenal a new one in the first half an hour or so I think once Arsenal began to get back into the game Barca began to look a lot less invincible. Whilst Barca have the ball and are able to keep it moving quickly they look the best in the world but if you can disrupt that (easier said than done mind) and get past their high pressing game (again easier said than done) and get at their back four they can definitely be got at.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

Ya that first half was the best from Barca this season, possibly since Guardiola started. That first 20 minutes was amazing.

I don't think Arsenal can play better. They played fine when they had the ball, but their off the ball game has always been lacking, and that's what Barca expose brilliantly.



> As much as barca tore Arsenal a new one in the first half an hour or so I think once Arsenal began to get back into the game Barca began to look a lot less invincible.


They just got tired. The price of pressing so much in the first half. The game should've been over so they could play keep ball.


> Whilst Barca have the ball and are able to keep it moving quickly they look the best in the world but if you can disrupt that (easier said than done mind) and get past their high pressing game (again easier said than done) and get at their back four they can definitely be got at.


Yeah, everyone knows that. No one's figured out how to do it remotely consistently though..

To an extent you could say the same about any team anyway. Isolate defenders and they tend to look a shadow of themselves.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ya that first half was the best from Barca this season, possibly since Guardiola started. That first 20 minutes was amazing.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal can play better. They played fine when they had the ball, but their off the ball game has always been lacking, and that's what Barca expose brilliantly.



well, lets hope they're quick learners.

I cant believe we'd play like we did in the first twenty over there.

One thing for sure, Messi was a bit quite.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ya that first half was the best from Barca this season, possibly since Guardiola started. That first 20 minutes was amazing.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal can play better. They played fine when they had the ball, but their off the ball game has always been lacking, and that's what Barca expose brilliantly.
> 
> ...


"Should of" "what ifs" and "maybes" are utterly redundant when talking about sport.

The only thing that matters is this

2-2 

Game on.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> well, lets hope they're quick learners.
> 
> I cant believe we'd play like we did in the first twenty over there.
> 
> One thing for sure, Messi was a bit quite.



Messi was a decoy.

He drew out Vermaelen for both goals IIRC.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ya that first half was the best from Barca this season, possibly since Guardiola started. That first 20 minutes was amazing.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal can play better. They played fine when they had the ball, but their off the ball game has always been lacking, and that's what Barca expose brilliantly.
> 
> ...



I think Chelsea did a good job last year until they got robbed by the ref and I think United did so to in the 2007/08 semi's. I dunno why Ferguson changed it in Rome (possibly the lack of a Fletcher or Hargreaves) but it didn't half backfire when the initial thrust failed to deliver the early goal and Barca landed a sucker punch.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Messi was a decoy.
> 
> He drew out Vermaelen for both goals IIRC.



No, that was down to shit defending and goal keeping.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> No, that was down to shit defending and goal keeping.



Can't really see how Almunia was at fault for either goal. With a player running towards you one on one with the ball, the keeper should always go towards the player to close down the angles he has to shoot. With the first goal, the way the ball was moving made the lob quite easy, Almunia did the right thing, for the second, he was slow in coming out, but going low is the right move, most shots from there will be low and you want to force the player to shoot high.

Almunia was easily the man of the match last night.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Can't really see how Almunia was at fault for either goal. With a player running towards you one on one with the ball, the keeper should always go towards the player to close down the angles he has to shoot. With the first goal, the way the ball was moving made the lob quite easy, Almunia did the right thing, for the second, he was slow in coming out, but going low is the right move, most shots from there will be low and you want to force the player to shoot high.
> 
> Almunia was easily the man of the match last night.



Hmmmmmm, ever played football fella?, if so then you'll know that a lob is a relatively simple skill so Almunia made his job easy by coming out too early for the 1st goal and the 2nd........well he went down too early, if he'd have stood up he could have got a hand to it IMO.  He did play amazing in the 1st half though....but then the key to a good keeper is consistancy!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 1, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8598122.stm  The difference between us the pretenders and them the masters is the skill of their midfielders in the art of tackling and winning the ball back.We could'nt get our passing rhythm going for large parts of the game yesterday because the Barcelona midfield would'nt let us. We used  to have players like Viera and Petit who could do that job for us,thank fuck we got back into it,at least we've got a glimmer of hope next week.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Hmmmmmm, ever played football fella?, if so then you'll know that a lob is a relatively simple skill so Almunia made his job easy by coming out too early for the 1st goal and the 2nd........well he went down too early, if he'd have stood up he could have got a hand to it IMO.  He did play amazing in the 1st half though....but then the key to a good keeper is consistancy!



Yes, thanks, I play every week. One on one keeper goes to ball (assuming it's in the box). Simple as that. By doing so he closes down the angles at which a player can put the ball past him. Ever remember seeing a keeper not go to the man with the ball in a one on one? If the lob is so simple why don't we see it more often? In most one on ones the player aims to go round the keeper, not over him.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Yes, thanks, I play every week. One on one keeper goes to ball (assuming it's in the box). Simple as that. By doing so he closes down the angles at which a player can put the ball past him. Ever remember seeing a keeper not go to the man with the ball in a one on one? If the lob is so simple why don't we see it more often? In most one on ones the player aims to go round the keeper, not over him.



i think almunia did make a mistake by coming out to soon and then stopping, changing his mind and so getting caught in no mans lands, but the finish was excellent


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Deareg said:


> i think almunia did make a mistake by coming out to soon and then stopping, changing his mind and so getting caught in no mans lands, but the finish was excellent



For both goals I think it's insane to blame him though, when consider the amount of time and space Ibrahimovic had behind the defence. You don't give a player that much of an opportunity and then blame the keeper. I'm not Almunia's biggest fan, I think Arsenal should make moves to replace him based on what I've seen over his career, but last night he was ridiculously good, in positions where you wouldn't expect anything from a keeper.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> For both goals I think it's insane to blame him though, when consider the amount of time and space Ibrahimovic had behind the defence. You don't give a player that much of an opportunity and then blame the keeper. I'm not Almunia's biggest fan, I think Arsenal should make moves to replace him based on what I've seen over his career, but last night he was ridiculously good, in positions where you wouldn't expect anything from a keeper.



agree with all of that, barca could have/should have been out of sight after probably 20 minutes but for almunia


----------



## deadringer (Apr 1, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Breaking news that Fabregas may have broken his leg.
> 
> Ayayayay.....



shame you couldn't blame that one on the other team this time 



revol68 said:


> I think Chelsea did a good job last year until they got robbed by the ref and I think United did so to in the 2007/08 semi's. I dunno why Ferguson changed it in Rome (possibly the lack of a Fletcher or Hargreaves) but it didn't half backfire when the initial thrust failed to deliver the early goal and Barca landed a sucker punch.



robbed by the ref? dont forget he reduced barca to 10 men. you cant rely on winning penalties to win the game, you need to score from open play to ensure you win, penalties are a bonus


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> No, that was down to shit defending and goal keeping.



They were being overloaded. The defenders were between a rock and a hard place. Of course every goal conceded is a defensive mistake to some degree, in this case Messi caused those defensive mistakes.

Almunia was in no man's land for the first, but the second wasn't his fault at all. He had to cover the shot across goal, it was hit bloody hard into the top corner. Fuck all a keeper can do about that.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They were being overloaded. The defenders were between a rock and a hard place. Of course every goal conceded is a defensive mistake to some degree, in this case *Messi caused those defensive mistakes.*
> 
> Almunia was in no man's land for the first, but the second wasn't his fault at all. He had to cover the shot across goal, it was hit bloody hard into the top corner. Fuck all a keeper can do about that.



Keep believing that.

We had a midfielder playing in defense. Hardly a deep skill that.

Now remind me how many Messi is scoring per game? And how many he scored last night?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

....double post


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like Fab is out for the season.

I can see Nasri in that role doing well.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Keep believing that.


Vermaelen was pulled out marking Messi..this left one player (who made a mistake) to mark Ibra...


> Now remind me how many Messi is scoring per game? And how many he scored last night?


A forward who doesn't score can't have played well, or contributed at all to goals that were scored?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Vermaelen was pulled out marking Messi..this left one player (who made a mistake) to mark Ibra...
> 
> A forward who doesn't score can't have played well, or contributed at all to goals that were scored?



Well, when a forward is of Messis quality, not scoring is a failure, so yes...

have one of these too you south african munchkin...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Well, when a forward is of Messis quality, not scoring is a failure, so yes...


Oh dear. You must be one of those people who think Darren Bent and Jermain Defoe are world class because they score a lot.


> have one of these too you south african munchkin...


What on earth does my nationality have to do with anyway?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What on earth does my nationality have to do with anyway?



Pedantry, it's  national trait, I work with some of you fuckers. Nice chaps but utter egotists.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Oh dear. You must be one of those people who think Darren Bent and Jermain Defoe are world class because they score a lot.



yes.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

No doubt Nasri wouldn't be best pleased but I'd like to see Rosicky slot into Cesc's role.

Nasri has got too good coming in off the flanks and Rosicky is the more technically accomplished player when it comes to the pass.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like a starting midfield 5 of Diaby, Eboue, Nasri, Song, Walcott.. maybe Denilson for Song if Song is a better bet than Sol in the back 4, unless hoofing Messi into the third tier at Camp Nou is the main requirement, in which case Sol has to play. But a midfield capable of pressing and getting the ball back and a faster outlet ball to keep their fullbacks back.. Oh and everyone match fit..


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'd like a starting midfield 5 of Diaby, Eboue, Nasri, Song, Walcott.. maybe Denilson for Song if Song is a better bet than Sol in the back 4, unless hoofing Messi into the third tier at Camp Nou is the main requirement, in which case Sol has to play. But a midfield capable of pressing and getting the ball back and a faster outlet ball to keep their fullbacks back.. Oh and everyone match fit..



It doesn't really matter whether you call it a midfield five or three with two advanced wingers, but the bottom line is that Alves and Maxwell must be given hell by the two men on the flanks.

Walcott's pace is the best bet against Maxwell but I'm increasingly thinking back to Bendtner's experiment out wide early in the season. It'd be interesting to get him to attack the area behind Alves from a nominal left-forward starting position.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 1, 2010)

Discordia said:


> ...What on earth does my nationality have to do with anyway?





iROBOT said:


> Pedantry, it's  national trait, I work with some of you fuckers. Nice chaps but utter egotists.



come on, you guys, it was going so well, i was enjoying your dialogue. where did this acrimony come from?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 1, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It doesn't really matter whether you call it a midfield five or three with two advanced wingers, but the bottom line is that Alves and Maxwell must be given hell by the two men on the flanks.
> 
> Walcott's pace is the best bet against Maxwell but I'm increasingly thinking back to Bendtner's experiment out wide early in the season. It'd be interesting to get him to attack the area behind Alves from a nominal left-forward starting position.



Hadn't thought of that - mainly as I assumed he'd be played through the middle, but why not?

Guess it depends on how Eduardo is viewed but the 3 midfielders who can't run experiment didn't work.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Hadn't thought of that - mainly as I assumed he'd be played through the middle, but why not?
> 
> Guess it depends on how Eduardo is viewed but the 3 midfielders who can't run experiment didn't work.



The big problem then is who fulfills Bendtner's role in the middle. There's no obvious candidate. It'd be good if Vela and/or Eduardo got a game this weekend though.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 2, 2010)

little_legs said:


> come on, you guys, it was going so well, i was enjoying your dialogue. where did this acrimony come from?



Indeed, my apologies to Discordia if i cause offense. Not meant...

Anyhow, we need Bentners height in the middle. Problem is we dont have too many effective crossers and the best of that bunch is Walcott.

I can see TW on the wing Bendy centre, Eduardo as second striker and Nasri in the Fab' role tomorrow.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 2, 2010)

I think Wenger overthought moving Song, rather than throwing Campbell in. For me, an excellent centre half, even if slower and less agile, has enough awareness about their positioning that they're less likely to get caught out than a midfielder playing make shift.

The key to defending against teams like Barca isn't pace, it's discipline and not getting dragged out of position.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 3, 2010)

Back to your hapless away form now please Chelsea!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Back to your hapless away form now please Chelsea!



it had already started in the second half after United shook off the Munich hangover.

Despite the defeat Chelsea aren't all that, even having a weeks rest they looked clueless in the second half.

Plenty left in this title race.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 3, 2010)

left it until so late today again!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2010)

i don't give a fuck - it's the result after 90 minutes which counts, not the result after 89.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 3, 2010)

My poor heart.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> My poor heart.



haha


----------



## discokermit (Apr 3, 2010)

jammy bastards.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 3, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't give a fuck - it's the result after 90 minutes which counts, not the result after 89.





Discordia said:


> My poor heart.



I am running of the nails to bite on. Sorry for the whimper Pickman's.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 3, 2010)

little_legs said:


> I am running of the nails to bite on. Sorry for the whimper Pickman's.



Im down to me knuckles  four minutes into injury time


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 3, 2010)

Super Nick!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 3, 2010)

The result more important than the performance this stage of the season but we were really poor today,this was the sort of match we coulda improved our GD esp when they went down to 10


----------



## Discordia (Apr 3, 2010)

GD doesn't matter, we can't catch up.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 3, 2010)

bottom line, we are still in it with just a few games to go.

By no means the worse situation to be in.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 3, 2010)

Didn't play that badly today - just couldnt finish.  If Eduardo wasn't so poor it would have been over by half time.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## hektik (Apr 6, 2010)

I am feeling decidedly nauseous about the match tonight: i know that in all probability it's going to end in bitter disappointment. but every so often I allow myself to hope, and then i feel sick again. 

tonight is going to be nail-biting stuff.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

Hold on to your nails. 

We're playing Barcelona without RVP, Arshavin, Song, Fabregas, Gallas. It's the equivalent of no Rooney, Ronaldo (yes I know - but I just realised Utd are a bit shit), Fletcher, Carrick, Rio for United or no Drogba, Anelka, Essien, Lampard, Terry for Chelsea.

All we need is Brian Laws as manager and we'll have morphed into Burnley against City


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2010)

very apprehensive of the possible total obliteration


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

i share my fellow Gooners concerns....

Think this could be the first match I'll watch from behind the sofa....

Hope we give a good account of ourselves...(regardless of outcome)


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldnt be that distressed gooners, Barcelona can have off-days and if you take the chances that will come your way you could go through.  Though if they do click together, then it could easily be six nil.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> I wouldnt be that distressed gooners, Barcelona can have off-days and if you take the chances that will come your way you could go through.  Though if they do click together, then it could easily be six nil.



this could be *THE* week for barca. if they win tonight and against real madrid this weekend, they could consolidate their season. fuckers...


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2010)

I've a funny feeling Arsenal are going to nick this. They're way overpriced at the bookies.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> We're playing Barcelona without RVP, Arshavin, Song, Fabregas, Gallas. It's the equivalent of no Rooney, Ronaldo (yes I know - but I just realised Utd are a bit shit), Fletcher, Carrick, Rio for United or no Drogba, Anelka, Essien, Lampard, Terry for Chelsea.


Or Torres for 'pool.  

Good luck tonight....any er...sturreems?   Although it might turn into gorno.   You're going to need that big fucking gun on the flag.   I suggest dropping it on messi.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.p2poo.net/ch1.html


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.p2poo.net/ch1.html



Good man..


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=70034&part=sports


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 6, 2010)

I've gone off Arsenal.

They've just rejected me for a job, the bastards!


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.vipcanal.com/ch1.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

yes 

1-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

now things get interesting!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

And park the bus..


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2010)

time to park the proverbial tank...not a technique the gunners are capable of...interesting


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

fuck fuck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

Best player in the world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!



barca scored


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> barca scored



I know, just had my head turned to the laptop  for a second then saw the ball go in.


----------



## bromley (Apr 6, 2010)

Walcot isn't good enough for England.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2010)

Arse were always going to have to score more than once in this.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2010)

BBC:



> "Barcelona fans getting extremely frustrated with *Arsenal's fairly persistent fouling*.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

the Barca players are falling over like ballerinas. They have suckered the Ref in every time.

in the premier league they wouldnt be fouls


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

never realised how much Barca were a one man team.  Cynical fouls going in from them aswell

and ANOTHER Barca fall like a ballerina. this is a joke now


----------



## gabi (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuck they're diving cunce... Worse than the arse themselves.

Messi


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

pboi said:


> never realised how much Barca were a one man team.  Cynical fouls going in from them aswell
> 
> and ANOTHER Barca fall like a ballerina. this is a joke now



bastards!  theyll be crowding the ref next in order to get arsenal's honest-but-limited midfield cult hero karl henry sent off next.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2010)

pboi said:


> in the premier league they wouldnt be fouls


 

/Arsene Wenger


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

bollocks


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

they really are the bollocks.  great goal!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

Saw that goal though, hoping arse get another and this can go to extra time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Saw that goal though, hoping arse get another and this can go to extra time.



it would be nice to finish after 90 mins with an arsenal win


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Saw that goal though, hoping arse get another and this can go to extra time.


That would be good.

Not for Arsenal, obviously.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 6, 2010)

Both Barca goals have been a result of Arsenal giving them the ball right in front of goal.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

I see the yiddo is here trolling. nice life

we need to stop giving Messi the ball infront of the goal


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 6, 2010)

Messsssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

no extra time now!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 6, 2010)

wow... what can you say to that?


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

this is porn


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

best player in the world.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

The best player in the world simple as.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

"runs off to check how mental redcafe is"


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2010)

What now, then?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

It wont be too long before i have a decision to make between zidane and messi for Greatest Of All Time.

dave


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

This game has been there for us first half - appalling defending.  Barcelona have nothing up front - Bojan has not touched the ball.  Diaby and Rosicky have spent the whole half giving the ball away.  Bring Traore on on the left.

Denilson - for as much as I moan at him has been great - ridiculous yellow card when the shirtlifter rolled over aftefr clearly playing the ball - we only have 8 players as it is without playing 12.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

he isnt better than Ronaldo 9


----------



## Madusa (Apr 6, 2010)

messi's a bad bwoi


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> This game has been there for us first half - appalling defending.  *Barcelona have nothing up front* - Bojan has not touched the ball.  Diaby and Rosicky have spent the whole half giving the ball away.  Bring Traore on on the left.
> 
> Denilson - for as much as I moan at him has been great - ridiculous yellow card when the shirtlifter rolled over aftefr clearly playing the ball - we only have 8 players as it is without playing 12.



I thought only kopites were that myopic.  Well done!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh the humanity...... 



gunneradt said:


> This game has been there for us first half - appalling defending.  *Barcelona have nothing up front* - Bojan has not touched the ball.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

never liked fat ronaldo, clearly quality just something i didn't like about him, never ever even close to the level of zidane, messi, pele, maradonna.


dave


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> This game has been there for us first half - appalling defending. * Barcelona have nothing up front* - Bojan has not



It appear you are a clueless twat on numerous issues.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

R9 at Barca, untouchable


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 6, 2010)

Last week they have everything up front and didn't score, week you've negated the need for those goalmouth scrambles by passing hem the ball in or around your box.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 6, 2010)

I think Messi has to be up there for GOAT as long as he can keep to a decent level. What other Barca player has had a standing ovation from the Bernabeau? That's about the biggest praise anyone can ever receive, not just because they're the rivals, but because of the tradition of great football at that club. And he's only gotten better since then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> This game has been there for us first half - appalling defending.  Barcelona have nothing up front - Bojan has not touched the ball.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> It appear you are a clueless twat on numerous issues.



well you're just a twat obviously so what the hell


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

my point was - for those that obviously have never played or watched football is that there is no threat of a long pass due to the lack of a centre forward - keep the ball, it's simple.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 6, 2010)

vamos a ver!

this kills me cos i want arsenal.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> my point was - for those that obviously have never played or watched football is that there is no threat of a long pass due to the lack of a centre forward - keep the ball, it's simple.



please, stop digging.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> please, stop digging.


seconded


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

This is still doable for Arsenal, get the next goal and the Nou Camp will get very nervous.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> well you're just a twat obviously so what the hell



Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee......


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> my point was - for those that obviously have never played or watched football is that there is no threat of a long pass due to the lack of a centre forward - keep the ball, it's simple.



Yeah, funny how no-one, apart from you, has ever said that Barca, with Messi in the team, have, and I quote, "Barcelona have nothing up front". They must all be thick..... And there's one or two on Sky Sports who've played football at a fairly high level....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

And Iniesta on as a sub.... The phrase 'embarrassment of riches' just doesn't cover it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

and there's the 4th!


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

4-1, Messi again.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

Still nothing up front that barca.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

messi is a truly wonderful footballer


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

Catenaccio vs Messi in the semis.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 6, 2010)

Barca have been superb when it counts throughout the two legs. Sublime the way they can step up a gear and seemingly score at will.

Arsenal have been torn to pieces at times and theres no disgrace in that. Even as a yid, I have to admire the way Wenger sent his team out - no special tactics or changes. Just play the way they do every week.

No other team (certainly in England) would have beaten them. Certainly Chavski would have made it uglier but they wwouldnt have prevailed either.

For once I agree with Keys - Messi = Genius.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Still nothing up front that barca.....



Are you watching your first football match this evening?  Arsenal went 3 at the back because Barcelona didn't have a centre forward.  Barcelona were there for the taking this evening - unfortunately we only had half a team.

Only non-supporters post during a match anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

yeh. i can't imagine the team barca couldn't have beaten tonight.


----------



## pboi (Apr 6, 2010)

think we did well with 5 out.  I fancy Inter against them tbh ( si that who they get next)


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Are you watching your first football match this evening?  Arsenal went 3 at the back because Barcelona didn't have a centre forward.  Barcelona were there for the taking this evening - unfortunately we only had half a team.
> 
> Only non-supporters post during a match anyway.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

Sometimes you've got to doff your hat to the opposition.

This is one of those times.

Messi is Godlike.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 6, 2010)

pboi said:


> think we did well with 5 out.  I fancy Inter against them tbh ( si that who they get next)



Yes it is. They met in the group stage aswell, but i think their matches in the semi final should be better than those.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Are you watching your first football match this evening?  Arsenal went 3 at the back because Barcelona didn't have a centre forward.  Barcelona were there for the taking this evening - unfortunately we only had half a team.
> 
> Only non-supporters post during a match anyway.


right. it's embarrassing, having someone like you as a gooner.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Are you watching your first football match this evening?  Arsenal went 3 at the back because Barcelona didn't have a centre forward.  Barcelona were there for the taking this evening - unfortunately we only had half a team.
> 
> Only non-supporters post during a match anyway.



Yeah, never been to a game before.... 

Why get a JCB after throwing your spade away....?? 

Where for the taking exactly?

I'm neither an Arsenal fan nor Barca fan


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> right. it's embarrassing, having someone like you as a gooner.



from the man who last saw a match in 1968


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah, never been to a game before....
> 
> Why get a JCB after throwing your spade away....??
> 
> ...



so it was your first match tonight - not far wrong then


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL @ Arsenal


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> so it was your first match tonight - not far wrong then



Yes that's right you clueless clueless man.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

Barca only really had half a team as well. Pique, puygol, imbrahimavic and iniesta all missing.

Their first half was amazing and messi is just scary, i really jope i get another 10 years plus of watching him and doesn't get a massive injury or become shit or anything. Truly special.


dave


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. i can't imagine the team barca couldn't have beaten tonight.



Chelsea went to Camp Nou and got a 0-0 last season.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Yes that's right you clueless clueless man.



2nd perhaps?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Chelsea went to Camp Nou and got a 0-0 last season.





> yeh. i can't imagine the team barca couldn't have beaten *tonight*.



What part of *tonight* means last season?


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

They're hardly a different team from April 2009, are they? You actually set your team out correctly, which Arsenal didn't do over the two legs. Barca arguably had a stronger team out against us last season too (Iniesta, Eto'o, an in-form Henry...)


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Are you watching your first football match this evening?  Arsenal went 3 at the back because Barcelona didn't have a centre forward.


Sagna played as a centre back when Eboue came on, and Bojan is a centre forward.



			
				pboi said:
			
		

> think we did well with 5 out. I fancy Inter against them tbh ( si that who they get next)


They were humiliated in the group stages, so they'll have to up their game by a rather large amount.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> 2nd perhaps?



Keep going, regularly since 1983. European final, ECWC, FA Cup finals, Italian Serie A, SPL games, Scottish Cups.....

Put the digger away you stupid individual.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 6, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Sometimes you've got to doff your hat to the opposition. This is one of those times. Messi is Godlike.



Yes, but why doesn't anyone just kick him?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> They're hardly a different team from April 2009, are they? You actually set your team out correctly, which Arsenal didn't do over the two legs.



I am assuming, not unusually, that it was a reference to the way they played tonight. i know your unable to thinkl about football as a joy, sticking to the Chelsea grinding out, but try and appreciate the skill that was on show, there's a good lad. From that it's pretty obvious what was being referred to.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Chelsea went to Camp Nou and got a 0-0 last season.



That is the only way to play them, but even in that game Bojan missed an absolute sitter near the end, and Ballack should have been sent off.  The most important thing to have is luck, and then for them to have an off day, and finally for all of your players to do really well.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

Bendtner 'They were probably the better team'.


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

But you knew Arsenal would get walloped tonight, because of their "philosophy". They were never going to go and grind out a draw, let alone a win. Obviously Barca are going to get chances, but could you really see Man Utd, Chelsea or even Liverpool going to the Nou Camp and letting one player score 4 against them?

I'm not taking anything away from Messi or Barca, but Arsenal offered absolutely nothing. I can't believe the gulf in quality between the two sides to be honest.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Bendtner 'They were probably the better team'.



It was only his third ever game of football though, so give him a break.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> But you knew Arsenal would get walloped tonight, because of their "philosophy". They were never going to go and grind out a draw, let alone a win. Obviously Barca are going to get chances, but could you really see Man Utd, Chelsea or even Liverpool going to the Nou Camp and letting one player score 4 against them?



I didn't expect a 4-1 mind.

Liverpool? Are you serious?


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> But you knew Arsenal would get walloped tonight, because of their "philosophy". They were never going to go and grind out a draw, let alone a win. Obviously Barca are going to get chances, but could you really see Man Utd, Chelsea or even Liverpool going to the Nou Camp and letting one player score 4 against them?



This is what Lord Ferg did during the CL Final last year though, ie: go and try and play them at a game of football, and much the same thing happened then as happened now (albeit Arsenal's back line were not as good as Vidic / Ferdinand last year, and Messi is on fire at the moment).


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> It was only his third ever game of football though, so give him a break.



1 more than me.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> But you knew Arsenal would get walloped tonight, because of their "philosophy". They were never going to go and grind out a draw, let alone a win. Obviously Barca are going to get chances, but could you really see Man Utd, Chelsea or even Liverpool going to the Nou Camp and letting one player score 4 against them?
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from Messi or Barca, but Arsenal offered absolutely nothing. I can't believe the gulf in quality between the two sides to be honest.



Liverpool let Arshavin score 4 against them at Anfield, I'm sure Messi could do the same. Obviously 4 goals for anyone is very rare though..

The gulf is the same between Barca and everyone else.


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe not this season.


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

> try and play them at a game of football



Yep, you can't do this against them if you intend to get a result. But Wenger would never accept this.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Maybe not this season.



I think the way the played tonight would have dealt with, though not as thouroughly, Man United and Chelsea, the latter being more difficult. United don't seem able to 'react' against a team like Barca as well as Chelsea. As agricola said United tried to 'play' against them instead of doing what Chelsea did the same season.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

wenger doesn't really have the personnel to shut up shop though. You really need a hargreaves/makele/scotty parker type of player to be able to attempt that.


dave


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter what he would accept. The team he has simply isn't capable of playing that way, and since his job is to try get the best possible out of his team, it would be stupid to try.



> wenger doesn't really have the personnel to shut up shop though. You really need a hargreaves/makele/scotty parker type of player to be able to attempt that.


You need far more than 1 player to do it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Sagna played as a centre back when Eboue came on, and Bojan is a centre forward.
> 
> They were humiliated in the group stages, so they'll have to up their game by a rather large amount.



Sagna did not play as a centre half after Silvestre went off unless the horizontal hold on my TV is out - he was definitely still at right back.  Arsenal could have played with 3 at the back from the off tonight and crowded midfield - a chance missed


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It doesn't matter what he would accept. The team he has simply isn't capable of playing that way, and since his job is to try get the best possible out of his team, it would be stupid to try.
> 
> 
> You need far more than 1 player to do it.



I dunno, Arsenal can certainly be snide (though not as snide as that Chelsea side were) and they can also play well on the counter-attack.  It was probably a better bet than trying to out-possess them.

Still, even Wenger says that Barcelona were better than them, but he has only been Arsenal manager for two games now so he probably knows fuck all.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Keep going, regularly since 1983. European final, ECWC, FA Cup finals, Italian Serie A, SPL games, Scottish Cups.....
> 
> Put the digger away you stupid individual.



oh dear, Scottish cups - ha ha!!  Better can be seen at Hackney marshes


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Sagna did not play as a centre half after Silvestre went off unless the horizontal hold on my TV is out


Well he was between Eboue and Vermaelen..


> - he was definitely still at right back.  Arsenal could have played with 3 at the back from the off tonight and crowded midifle - a chance missed


You're joking right? 3 at the back to deal with Pedro/Messi/Bojan? Arsenal would've lost by double figures.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> oh dear, Scottish cups - ha ha!!  Better can be seen at Hackney marshes



At times yes.... 2005 and 2007 being an example.

My point still stands however....


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Rosicky and Eduardo really need to be sent to the knackers yard.  Lovely guys but injuries have killed them.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Rosicky and Eduardo really need to be sent to the knackers yard.  Lovely guys but injuries have killed them.



You think?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Liverpool let Arshavin score 4 against them at Anfield, I'm sure Messi could do the same. Obviously 4 goals for anyone is very rare though..
> 
> The gulf is the same between Barca and everyone else.



Yes, and this Barca team is years in the building. Hasnt happened overnight, and these players have had lean periods with this team.

I'm just hoping that this Arsenal team see this Barcelona team as what's possible with players who've played many years together.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> At times yes.... 2005 and 2007 being an example.
> 
> My point still stands however....



My point is that Barcelona really weren't very good tonight and had nothing through the middle.  Diaby. Nasri and Rosicky didn't play.  We had very little to bring but Traore on the left would have caused a problem Im sure instead of Rosicky who is just shot.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> You think?



Totally - Eduardo seems to be getting worse.  Thank God it seems like we have Chamakh for next season


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> I dunno, Arsenal can certainly be snide (though not as snide as that Chelsea side were)


They can, but they aren't nearly as adept at hiding it. They would've been seeing red cards before half time.


> and they can also play well on the counter-attack.  It was probably a better bet than trying to out-possess them.


Easy to say in hindsight, the plan looked fine when Arsenal took the lead.



			
				gunneradt said:
			
		

> My point is that Barcelona really weren't very good tonight and had nothing through the middle


They had this guy called Lionel Messi through the middle, maybe you've heard of him before? I heard he's quite good.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You need far more than 1 player to do it.



I reckon with eboue and diaby/song and a genuine defensive midfielder it could be done with a little bit of luck.

Really don't have the personnel or the mentality for it though.


dave


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Well he was between Eboue and Vermaelen..
> 
> You're joking right? 3 at the back to deal with Pedro/Messi/Bojan? Arsenal would've lost by double figures.



Barcelona didn't sling a high ball in at all. I know my eyes are bad but Sagna really wasnt at centre half, left half or right half.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2010)

All Messied up


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

sagna was at centre back at the end.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> My point is that Barcelona really weren't very good tonight and had nothing through the middle.  Diaby. Nasri and Rosicky didn't play.  We had very little to bring but Traore on the left would have caused a problem Im sure instead of Rosicky who is just shot.



Reading this for some reason made me think of that Simpsons where Sideshow Bob keeps stepping on rakes which proceed to hit him in the face, over and over and over again.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Barcelona didn't sling a high ball in at all.


Er yeah, what's your point..


> I know my eyes are bad but Sagna really wasnt at centre half, left half or right half.


Shrug seemed to be, I wasn't really looking though. It's beside the point, as Bojan was off by then, so they only had Messi central.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> My point is that Barcelona really weren't very good tonight and had nothing through the middle.  Diaby. Nasri and Rosicky didn't play.  We had very little to bring but Traore on the left would have caused a problem Im sure instead of Rosicky who is just shot.



Hangh on, you've gone from Barca had nothing up front to 'really weren't very good tonight', really?


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Er yeah, what's your point..



I think he is saying that Barcelona werent a threat because they didnt have anyone to play route one balls towards.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

If only they had bentnder in their team, who knows how well they would have played then.


dave


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2010)

Far more dissapointed losing to United in last season's semi tbh,didn't expect much tonight apart from a desire not to be humiliated,what dos Wenger do now?splash the cash?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

Arsenal have cash? Since when?

Arsenal will be fine. Tons of injuries, and both their domestic rivals need squad overhauls.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 6, 2010)

didnt wenger have 20million hd allegedly  could have spent in jan or something?

dave


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

Didn't France win the WC in 98 without a centre forward (or at least one who wasn't scoring and ended up at Newcastle)? I don't think with Zidane in the team it was seen as a huge flaw..

Rosicky and Eduardo like any long-term injuries need a run of games and some patience..

No shame in tonight at all and little point in what ifs and if onlys.. hopefully the squad will be together next season and even nearer. Chelsea and United are both on a cusp of changes being forced on them, amazingly of the Sky 4, Arsenal seem the least troubled?

I certainly didn't picture at the start of the season losing to Barcelona in the last 8 (outlasting Chelsea and Liverpool and matching United?) or being no worse than 3rd in the League. 

No trophies, but some good football.. so no complaints


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Bendtner 'They were probably the better team'.





> Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner conceded his team had been comprehensively outclassed by Barcelona as the Gunners crashed to defeat in the quarter-finals of the Champions League on Wednesday.
> 
> Bendtner branded Lionel Messi "phenomenal" as the Argentina international hit all four goals as the Catalans eased to a 4-1 win at the Nou Camp for a 6-3 aggregate win.
> 
> ...



http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...STORY_NAME=soccer/10/04/06/manual_215917.html

Fuckin' press eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...STORY_NAME=soccer/10/04/06/manual_215917.html
> 
> Fuckin' press eh?



He said it on Sky Sports, in an interview. Does your post mean he didn't say it? Yes or no?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> He said it on Sky Sports, in an interview. Does your post mean he didn't say it? Yes or no?



I'm sure you're right, been watching it on stream.
But shame you couldnt quote more of the realism...Ho hum.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I'm sure you're right, been watching it on stream.
> 
> But same you couldnt quote more of the realism...Ho hum.



No I couldn't given he hadn't said the rest at that time, see I can't quote what he hadn't by then said, bit difficult that wouldn't you say? Ho hum....


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Hangh on, you've gone from Barca had nothing up front to 'really weren't very good tonight', really?



My point is that they were very beatable tonight - unfortunately we only had half a team - but we still didn't make the most of what had.  Rosicky, Diaby, Nasri, Silvestre (of course) were useless.  Walcott wasn't much better.  Clichy, Denilson and Bedntner did well.

Lets hope we can roll over the vile stuff next Wednesday. Song and Arshavin should be back as will Campbell.  Van Persie really shouldnt be too far away either.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> No I couldn't given he hadn't said the rest at that time, see I can't quote what he hadn't by then said, bit difficult that wouldn't you say? Ho hum....



Not great journalism on your part (must say).

Dont give up the day job.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

It's weird how some people have maintained that Barca are quite beatable, have a bad defence etc for the best part of 2 years, while Barca just go on winning pretty much everything.

Maybe you could enlighten all the top managers who Barca have undone as to how to beat them.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I'm sure you're right, been watching it on stream.
> But shame you couldnt quote more of the realism...Ho hum.



hang on - what Fedayn said is less definative than what Bendnter actually said:




			
				Fedayn said:
			
		

> Bendtner 'They were probably the better team'






			
				Bendtner said:
			
		

> "They were the better team and sometimes you lose like that"


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Not great journalism on your part (must say).
> 
> Dont give up the day job.



Yes, because it's possible to quote someone before they have actually said it.... Too big a leap for you?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2010)

agricola said:


> hang on - what Fedayn said is less definative than what Bendnter actually said:



I think the problem here is with the word "probably"

Whatever. Beyond caring.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's weird how some people have maintained that Barca are quite beatable, have a bad defence etc for the best part of 2 years, while Barca just go on winning pretty much everything.
> 
> Maybe you could enlighten all the top managers who Barca have undone as to how to beat them.



Of course they're beatable.. and of course their defence isn't the strongest..

They've lost in their domestic league and the Champions League this season. It isn't as simplistic as devise tactics, pick team, play, win.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's weird how some people have maintained that Barca are quite beatable, have a bad defence etc for the best part of 2 years, while Barca just go on winning pretty much everything.
> 
> Maybe you could enlighten all the top managers who Barca have undone as to how to beat them.



They were tonight.  We could have been two up had Diaby played a sensible pass.  Or not been 3-1 down had the usually dependable Vermaelen  won a simple header.  The problem (again) was the midfield.  Diaby hasn't performed the last 2 weeks just when he was (finally) looking like a player - the guy has a negative draw on him in some girls that frustrates me. Song was a big loss los tonight - the best defensive midfielder in europe for me.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> They were tonight.  We could have been two up had Diaby played a sensible pass.  Or not been 3-1 down had the usually dependable Vermaelen  won a simple header.  The problem (again) was the midfield.  Diaby hasn't performed the last 2 weeks just when he was (finally) looking like a player - the guy has a negative draw on him in some girls that frustrates me. Song was a big loss los tonight - the best defensive midfielder in europe for me.



When you were 2-0 up in fantasy land, what were you planning to do, shut up shop for 60ish minutes? Think no one else has tried that against Barca?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Of course they're beatable.. and of course their defence isn't the strongest..


Any team is beatable in a sense, of course. Their defence is roughly "the strongest", however.

It seems quite common. Scott Murray, doing the Guardian MBM, called Barca's defence "awful". English sports journalists really are dreadful, sigh.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> They were tonight.  We could have been two up had Diaby played a sensible pass.  Or not been 3-1 down had the usually dependable Vermaelen  won a simple header.  The problem (again) was the midfield.  Diaby hasn't performed the last 2 weeks just when he was (finally) looking like a player - the guy has a negative draw on him in some girls that frustrates me. Song was a big loss los tonight - the best defensive midfielder in europe for me.



Ifs and buts, man. Barca also missed TWO easy one-on-ones. It could've easily been 6, and they barely bothered to get out of first gear for most of the game.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Any team is beatable in a sense, of course. Their defence is roughly "the strongest", however.
> 
> It seems quite common. Scott Murray, doing the Guardian MBM, called Barca's defence "awful". English sports journalists really are dreadful, sigh.



I don't think any of their defensive players would get into any World XI and I don't think collectively as a unit they have any reputation at all? 

Cashly is seen as the worlds best left back.. there are arguments for centre backs etc but I'm not sure Puyol is even in the Spanish top 2? Some might argue that Pique wasn't good enough for United..

So even on that basis if half your defence is Puyol and Maxwell and your rb is known for going forward that must be why they're not perceived as strong defensively in the same way as, I don't know, the Liverpool team of Lawrenson et Al

Not that this matters..


----------



## Discordia (Apr 6, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think any of their defensive players would get into any World XI and I don't think collectively as a unit they have any reputation at all?


Just winning um, everything. You don't do that with a crap defence.


> Cashly is seen as the worlds best left back.. there are arguments for centre backs etc but I'm not sure Puyol is even in the Spanish top 2?


Not sure, 3rd at worst. Pique is 1st choice though. Abidal is a very good player, and Alves is the best right back around (Maicon hasn't been at his best last couple seasons)


> Some might argue that Pique wasn't good enough for United..


They would be very dimwitted. He wanted to go back home. Selling him for so little was a cockup though.


> So even on that basis if half your defence is Puyol and Maxwell and your rb is known for going forward that must be why they're not perceived as strong defensively in the same way as, I don't know, the Liverpool team of Lawrenson et Al


I certainly understand why an initial impression would be that they aren't too clever defensively, but anyone who actually watches them should be disabused of that notion.

Wait, I'm assuming English journalists watch football outside of England. What am I thinking!


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I think the problem here is with the word "probably"



well it was bendtner who said 'probably', so don't go blaming fedayn for what your own player said.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ifs and buts, man. Barca also missed TWO easy one-on-ones. It could've easily been 6, and they barely bothered to get out of first gear for most of the game.



Arsenal also missed 3 sitters in the 2nd half


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Apr 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Diaby hasn't performed the last 2 weeks just when he was (finally) looking like a player - the guy has a negative draw on him in some girls that frustrates me.


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

Diaby has been shocking the past 3 games at least.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

strung_out said:


> well it was bendtner who said 'probably', so don't go blaming fedayn for what your own player said.



Never had an issue with that (fool). My issue was with your mates selective reporting.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> Diaby has been shocking the past 3 games at least.



Yup, Diaby when he's off form he slows the whole team down. Had two great breakaway chances and took too many touch's and his final ball was a mess.

Anyhow, in the cold light of a London morning, we can say we got beat by the worlds best team with (arguably) the best player the world is likely to know.

No shame in this, but shows how much we need grow as a team.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Never had an issue with that (fool). My issue was with your mates selective reporting.



At the time of the quote it wasn't selective, it was what he said. Later on, in a different interview he expanded. Given I wasn't watching at that moment i'm not quite sure how I was supposed to quote him again? Not having seen/heard it like, not to mention it happening later and in a different interview....


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing player ( not as good as R9 imo) but like Wenger said, he can jink and change direction faster than any other player I have seen.

 Imo the rest of the team were good but not super special. Strikers were non existant, but then if all they need to do is get in the way to distract the defenders for Messi then so be it, no complaints!Their passing accuracy and speed is simply the best though, the core of their strength.

I didnt like how they went down time and time again and kept winning fouls. Pretty weak sauce and you dont want to see that in a 'great' team.

We did give away sloppy goals, and didnt deserve to win overall.     Sobering, but just shows us where we need to improve.


Walcott had a few flashes of rapier speed though, if he improves other areas he will be second to none.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2010)

Possession: 63%/37% - that wasn't Messi.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 7, 2010)

That will be xavi. My current favorite non west ham player in the world. take it you were watching SSN. You see the pass rates? 683(or something) vs lowish 300's and 88% completed by barca.

Amazing, especially considering iniesta wasn't on the pitch bar 5 mins.

dave


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

its totally incredible. there cant be a better team in the world at that?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> its totally incredible. there cant be a better team in the world at that?



At one stage (I belive in the 20th minute) a figure got flashed up, Barca had 165 passes by that time to Arsenals 34.... Fuck me, when does that happen to us? Unbelivable, Barca are a marvel, we are all lucky to be alive to witness it.

The best football team of all time?

I think so.


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

well its not just about excelling at passing accuracy, but they are up there.   I guess its also about how you like your football played overall.


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog

Fair review


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> from the man who last saw a match in 1968


that's not me so it must be you.


----------



## hektik (Apr 7, 2010)

i think the most important stat from over the two legs is 2.45.

which is how long (in minutes and seconds) it took clive 'cunt' tyldesley to mention manchester united in the first leg.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> They were tonight.  We could have been two up had Diaby played a sensible pass.  Or not been 3-1 down had the usually dependable Vermaelen  won a simple header.  The problem (again) was the midfield.  Diaby hasn't performed the last 2 weeks just when he was (finally) looking like a player - the guy has a negative draw on him in some girls that frustrates me. Song was a big loss los tonight - the best defensive midfielder in europe for me.


So what,we could have gone into last nights match 4 or 5 nil down from last weeks match at the Emirates,Al Mooney kept the score respectable in the home game


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Just winning um, everything. You don't do that with a crap defence.
> 
> I certainly understand why an initial impression would be that they aren't too clever defensively, but anyone who actually watches them should be disabused of that notion.
> 
> Wait, I'm assuming English journalists watch football outside of England. What am I thinking!



I don't watch anywhere near enough football to know, but the strength of Barcelona is not their defence.. which conversely assists their defence. Maybe not crap, but I don't buy the idea of their strength either individually or collectively. They just for example conceded 3 to an Arsenal team who had little possession..

As for journos, do you mean ones who are English or ones who write for English papers? 

Lots of the journalists, pundits etc. aren't English but they are paid to comment on the English game. There is a commercial need for a paper to promote 'their own game'.. but there are also considered feature articles or comments made by these same writers away from newspapers.. in the same way there are English journos commenting specifically on European and World soccer. Just depends on who or what you read surely?

There is still plenty of room though, more so nowadays, for comment on the European and World game and where it fits in relation to the English one. There are plenty of respected observers on the game who don't need to see Barca each week to analyse their play, just as a manager doesn't need to see them each week either?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm fairly sure pique is now one of the best centre backs in the world. Pugual is very good as well.

Their strength defensively is the midfield and forwards tracking back and pressuring the opponents into giving the ball away before it ever reaches the defense. Impressive trick if you can pull it off.

dave


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

Their forwards don't track back much. Pressing != tracking back. Much better to press high up so if you nick the ball you have a great counter chance. Barca score quite a few like this.

Given the decline of people like Terry/Vidic/Rio, I'm not sure who one can say is considerably better than Pique/Puyol. They're up in the top tier, surely.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> At the time of the quote it wasn't selective, it was what he said. Later on, in a different interview he expanded. Given I wasn't watching at that moment i'm not quite sure how I was supposed to quote him again? Not having seen/heard it like, not to mention it happening later and in a different interview....



Bullshit.

Here's the interview where he says what you VERY selectively quoted, as somehow a indication of NB's arrogance (admit you where trying to do that at least)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_6079332,00.html



Find the interview you quoted from (the "brief one) and I'll happily concede.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 7, 2010)

now I know I've slagged off La Liga for being Real, Barca and 18 degrees of shitness, but any side that concedes a grand total of 19 goals in 30 league games is not shit defensively, whatever comment you want to make about their defenders (Valdes though, for me, best keeper in La Liga this season, Dani Alves, amazing athlete, probably best RB in the world, Puyol and Pique regulars for the Spanish national team, if they aren't top draw defenders, who the fuck is? Don't rate Abidal or Maxwell especially...)


----------



## kained&able (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Their forwards don't track back much. Pressing != tracking back. Much better to press high up so if you nick the ball you have a great counter chance. Barca score quite a few like this.
> 
> Given the decline of people like Terry/Vidic/Rio, I'm not sure who one can say is considerably better than Pique/Puyol. They're up in the top tier, surely.



Yeah they do! The only times leon and messi were losing the ball they were always getting back to try and win the ball or dropping back into midfield so the more centrel figures could close down people outwide.  The centrel striker less so but the wide forwards always do a good job at that(other then henry who is getting slow) Barca always show some hustle.


dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yeah they do! The only times leon and messi were losing the ball they were always getting back to try and win the ball or dropping back into midfield so the more centrel figures could close down people outwide.  The centrel striker less so but the wide forwards always do a good job at that(other then henry who is getting slow) Barca always show some hustle.
> 
> 
> dave


 
they do, but they don't tend to hustle in their own half, they press the other team in possession in their own half and the middle third. Well, at least they do until about the hour mark, it's a bit much for the full 90...


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2010)

on the upside, wenger probably does realise now that it's about time to bring reinforcements. even he, after last night's humiliation, surely should now realise that the so called 'learning curve' needs to come to an end and winners should be brought in.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> on the upside, wenger probably does realise now that it's about time to bring reinforcements. even he, after last night's humiliation, surely should now realise that the so called 'learning curve' needs to come to an end and winners should be brought in.



they've said that before. I'm sure he'd argue that with the rest of his squad fit he'd be able to give the reigning european champions a decent game.

More than that, he'd probably also ask, who could Arsenal possibly sign that would put them at Barça's level?


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2010)

some Barca players


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yeah they do! The only times leon and messi were losing the ball they were always getting back to try and win the ball or dropping back into midfield so the more centrel figures could close down people outwide.  The centrel striker less so but the wide forwards always do a good job at that(other then henry who is getting slow) Barca always show some hustle.
> 
> 
> dave



Well they drop deeper but that's because the whole team drops deeper. Generally they try to stay far up the pitch.

They certainly do show hustle, they work incredibly hard. Just in a different place to where most teams defend.



> on the upside, wenger probably does realise now that it's about time to bring reinforcements. even he, after last night's humiliation, surely should now realise that the so called 'learning curve' needs to come to an end and winners should be brought in.


It's not about personnel, it's how they play, off the ball in particular. The gulf there was immense. It would've been immense even if Barca played half their youth team though, it's how they play, not who they play.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's not about personnel, it's how they play, off the ball in particular. The gulf there was immense. It would've been immense even if Barca played half their youth team though, it's how they play, not who they play.



so basically you don't think how equals who? are you saying that wenger's tactics are to blame?

anyway, i am going to allow myself to have a bit of schadenfreude tonight of consoling that man united lost and that we probably lost to the champions' league champions elect.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> so basically you don't think how equals who? are you saying that wenger's tactics are to blame?


Dunno if you'd call it tactics. Arsenal don't press well, haven't for ages. When they do press it isn't coordinated mobbing like Barca, and as often as not just leaves holes open.

Their work on the ball was alright, gave Barca enough to think about. Their work off the ball was professionals vs amateurs stuff.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the thing I dont get about the pressing. At the start of the season we were putting pressure on the opposition, forcing them into mistakes/nicking the ball back, that seems to have stopped within 15 games. Why?

I read Wengers talking about strengthening in the summer. Wonder where he thinks we need it (I know where I think we do).


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Dunno if you'd call it tactics. Arsenal don't press well, haven't for ages. When they do press it isn't coordinated mobbing like Barca, and as often as not just leaves holes open.
> 
> Their work on the ball was alright, gave Barca enough to think about. Their work off the ball was professionals vs amateurs stuff.



i am actually going to look up the phrase 'off the ball', discordia. my guess is you mean mental pressure/instilling fear into your opponent, but i am not so sure. 

the point you are making about not 'press[ing] well', i think still relates to the skills/competence/confidence/smart agression. in my book that still equals to players who do not necessarily qualify for a student's travel card... which is fucking 2/3 of our team. rant over.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> This is the thing I dont get about the pressing. At the start of the season we were putting pressure on the opposition, forcing them into mistakes/nicking the ball back, that seems to have stopped within 15 games. Why?
> 
> I read Wengers talking about strengthening in the summer. Wonder where he thinks we need it (I know where I think we do).



the sky keeps saying that chamak (sp?) is almost done. i don't know how good this guy is. 

i know nothing about players as such. but i do notice a whole lot of players from croatia, serbia and macedonia playing in the spanish, german & italian leagues. there is a number of them playing in the english PL. why can't we consider them as an option?

and i don't think wenger does not know where he needs to strenghten, he knows exactly where and he knows who he'd like to get. in my view, it's just fucking egos and principals. sure, there is a balance sheet issue, which hasn't been a problem actually, so i don't want to second guess the manager, but his hubris is preposterous.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> the sky keeps saying that chamak (sp?) is almost done. i don't know how good this guy is.
> 
> i know nothing about players as such. but i do notice a whole lot of players from croatia, serbia and macedonia playing in the spanish, german & italian leagues. there is a number of them playing in the english PL. why can't we consider them as an option?
> 
> and i don't think wenger does not know where he needs to strenghten, he knows exactly where and he knows who he'd like to get. in my view, it's just fucking egos and principals. sure, there is a balance sheet issue, which hasn't been a problem actually, so i don't want to second guess the manager, but his hubris is preposterous.



Not sure about Marouane Chamakh know very little about him. 26 years old, which is the right age to allow the youth players to come through. One thing for sure he was ineffective tonight. But he's on a free, so why not?

Looks like the speculation has started.

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2010/0...-bundesliga-duo-boateng-and-subotic-targeted/



> In the wake of Arsenal’s defeat at the hands of Barcelona Arsene Wenger is looking to strengthen his aging defence and has outlined potential moves for two up and coming centre backs. Reports from Germany believe that the Frenchman is looking to two young defenders who have been in imperious form in the Bundesliga this term, Borussia Dortmund’s Neven Subotic and Hamburg’s Jerome Boateng



Both yours for 32 mill...

Although defense/goalkeeper is of serious concern.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i am actually going to look up the phrase 'off the ball', discordia. my guess is you mean mental pressure/instilling fear into your opponent, but i am not so sure.


Defensive phase, not in possession of the football  That and glacial transitioning have been Arsenal's biggest problems for a long while.


> the point you are making about not 'press[ing] well', i think still relates to the skills/competence/confidence/smart agression. in my book that still equals to players who do not necessarily qualify for a student's travel card... which is fucking 2/3 of our team. rant over.


Barca's youth team presses better than Arsenal's first team. Nothing to do with age, they just play that way. Arsenal need to play that way too, because with the stature of their players, and their skillsets (basically: small, quick, good attackers), they're naturally quite shit without the ball. So they need to get it back fast.

Wenger did seem to try and get the team to play like that at the start of the season, but it's gradually fallen away.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Ageing defence? 

Gallas yes, Campbell was short term cover for Djorou, then there was Silvestre or Senderos, so if they both leave, then a centre back is required but not two unless Gallas is off?

A commanding goalkeeper is a must..

In midfield, it's a pity Diarra left when he did. The team needs some dog..

How fit are Rosicky, will Ramsay be? How has Wilshere done at Bolton? Will Fabregas, Arshavin go?

A centre forward would be good or Eduardo steps up or Vela or Bendtner.

Depends who goes..


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> glacial transitioning have been Arsenal's biggest problems for a long while.



What's 'glacial transitioning'?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> What's 'glacial transitioning'?



I assume I don't have to define glacial 

Transition is attack -> defence and vice versa. That is, when you lose or gain possession. Arsenal's counter attacking has been poor given the qualities they have, and their defending of counters is diabolical.

For a good lesson in transitioning well, just watch a Mourinho team. He's real big on it. Sneijder's superb - and fast - balls behind Chelsea's defence to win them that game was a great example. A clear plan in what to do when they gained possession, and perfectly executed numerous times.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I assume I don't have to define glacial
> 
> Transition is attack -> defence and vice versa. That is, when you lose or gain possession. Arsenal's counter attacking has been poor given the qualities they have, and their defending of counters is diabolical.
> 
> For a good lesson in transitioning well, just watch a Mourinho team. He's real big on it. Sneijder's superb - and fast - balls behind Chelsea's defence to win them that game was a great example. A clear plan in what to do when they gained possession, and perfectly executed numerous times.



You've just given me a headache.


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia, not entirely sure your point about pressing is that true.  Do you have the stats on distance ran per team?   that might prove your point


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2010)

Passes completed Barcelona: 508 84% Arsenal: 238 69% 
Ball possession Barcelona: 61% Arsenal: 39% 
Total Distance Covered Barcelona: 116.20km Arsenal: 112.63km 

Not as much in it as i thought there would be.


dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Passes completed Barcelona: 508 84% Arsenal: 238 69%
> Ball possession Barcelona: 61% Arsenal: 39%
> Total Distance Covered Barcelona: 116.20km Arsenal: 112.63km
> 
> ...



it is considering the possession though ...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2010)

True you have to work harder and cover more ground without the ball, but on the other hand you presumably have to run less when you have the ball. Which should evn it out(??)

No real idea how to work that out.

The ammount of passes is scary.


dave


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

very interesting but I did think the miles covered would be higher for Barca, they were like flies on shit 100% of the time.

Does this mean they have found a way of pressing without exerting anymore than a team traditionally sitting back/chasing their tails?

is this their secret! D


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> True you have to work harder and cover more ground without the ball, but on the other hand you presumably have to run less when you have the ball. Which should evn it out(??)



yeah, would reduce Barça's distance covered, and raise Arsenal's, evening out the overall statistics, even if Barça hustle more when they don't have possession. Like the point I was making


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2010)

The total number of passes only reflect the same diff in possession.

In terms of distance covered, the more defensive team does less distance.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The total number of passes only reflect the same diff in possession.
> 
> In terms of distance covered, the more defensive team does less distance.



really? My experience of playing and watching football is that the team without the ball is generally far more knackered at the end that the one with the ball


----------



## FunkyUK (Apr 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Passes completed Barcelona: 508 84% Arsenal: 238 69%
> Ball possession Barcelona: 61% Arsenal: 39%
> Total Distance Covered Barcelona: 116.20km Arsenal: 112.63km
> 
> ...



Does anyone ever wonder how they calculate these stats?  is there a team of people at the ground with a clicker counter whose sole job is to count the passes etc?  and how do they calculate the distance covered with such apparent accuracy?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2010)

FunkyUK said:


> Does anyone ever wonder how they calculate these stats?  is there a team of people at the ground with a clicker counter whose sole job is to count the passes etc?  and how do they calculate the distance covered with such apparent accuracy?



well, these stats are a fairly recent invention, so I imagine it's done with a computer...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2010)

FunkyUK said:


> Does anyone ever wonder how they calculate these stats?  is there a team of people at the ground with a clicker counter whose sole job is to count the passes etc?  and how do they calculate the distance covered with such apparent accuracy?



done with the old US navy guidance system isn't it? Like townsend's tactic truck when the prem highlights were on ITV.

Probably means that diaby was considered a barca player for the entire game though.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2010)

For the most part they do exactly what we do, sit in front of a screen. Pay is apparently less than ideal and it gets boring after not long.

OPTA is one company in that market.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2010)

http://blogs.wsj.com/numbersguy/tracking-how-far-soccer-players-run-112/tab/article/


dave


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

great link! ty


----------



## hektik (Apr 8, 2010)

There was an awesome article about pressing in the guardian yesterday:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2010/apr/06/question-pressing-crucial-modern-game




> In The Methodological Basis of the Development of Training Models, the book he co-wrote with Anatoliy Zelentsov, Lobanovskyi lays out three different kinds of pressing. There is full-pressing, when opponents are hounded deep in their own half; half-pressing, when opponents are closed down only as they cross halfway; and there is false pressing, when a team pretends to press, but doesn't – that is, one player would close down the man in possession, while the others would sit off.
> 
> Particularly against technically gifted opponents, Lobanovskyi would have his sides perform the full-press early to rattle them, after which false pressing would often be enough to induce a mistake – and often, of course, his side would be comfortably ahead after the period of full-pressing.





> Again and again, Arsenal's forwards would press, and a huge gap would open up between that line and the line of the midfield. Or the midfield would press, and a gap would open in front of the back four. What that means is that the player in possession can simply step round the challenger into space, or play a simple pass to a player moving into the space; the purpose of the pressing is negated. Or, if you prefer, it was as though Arsenal were false-pressing, without having achieved the first stage of the hustle which is to persuade the opposition you are good at pressing.



Barca are quite clearly better at pressing than us - you could see that they pressed together - so one would go in closer, but there'd also be A.N.Other player moving in, but not quite as close to make the gap smaller, or to make a pass out of the position more difficult. We couldn't achieve the same higher up the pitch - maybe because bendtner was more isolated as we played closer to a 4-5-1 than a 4-3-3. in midfield we just didn't have the players (song) to come and press effectively, plus the barca midfielders were all older, so more experienced and better at positioning themselves in the right place - they always seemed to be "just there" when defending whereas we seemed to have to go to them to close them down.



Discordia said:


> Wenger did seem to try and get the team to play like that at the start of the season, but it's gradually fallen away.



a lot of teams did - spurs definately started like that. Maybe it's just more difficult for english teams to do that in an english league (more competitive for the whole game, so you lose comparatively more edge at the end of a match) or jsut becasue you don't really need to press that way - what's the point of hard pressing when the opposing team is likely to just lump it forward anyway - it works much better against teams who want to build from the back, because you are then forcing them to do what they don't want to - ie pump it downfield.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

pboi said:
			
		

> Does this mean they have found a way of pressing without exerting anymore than a team traditionally sitting back/chasing their tails?
> 
> is this their secret! D


Teams sitting back and chasing the ball will always spend more energy than the team with the ball. "Make the ball do the work", as they say. When Barca aren't in their mad dog pressing and overwhelming mode, they're playing a lot of keep ball, making the opponents chase shadows for half the game, only risking losing the ball for decent openings. If they just kept going without that "quiet time", they would be shattered. They actually did it for too long at the Emirates and got tired.

Arsenal OTOH tend to just attack constantly, without thinking that losing the ball really isn't worth a Sagna cross to 1 person in the box. So they can't press that hard, because they have to press so much more. They usually only have ~50% possession even against wank teams...

And they aren't as good at pressing, but that can be remedied with practice.

They should just copy Barca. There's no shame in stealing good ideas  At least they don't need to steal Barca's centre backs as real ball-players idea, they figured that trick out themselves as well.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

hektik said:


> Barca are quite clearly better at pressing than us - you could see that they pressed together - so one would go in closer, but there'd also be A.N.Other player moving in, but not quite as close to make the gap smaller, or to make a pass out of the position more difficult. We couldn't achieve the same higher up the pitch - maybe because bendtner was more isolated as we played closer to a 4-5-1 than a 4-3-3. in midfield we just didn't have the players (song) to come and press effectively, plus the barca midfielders were all older, so more experienced and better at positioning themselves in the right place - they always seemed to be "just there" when defending whereas we seemed to have to go to them to close them down.


Not just the pressing of the player in possession, they cut off all their passing options, even back passes, which is why players tend to just totally fuck up their passes when Barca press them. They have nowhere to go. It's a fantastic team effort.


> a lot of teams did - spurs definately started like that. Maybe it's just more difficult for english teams to do that in an english league (more competitive for the whole game, so you lose comparatively more edge at the end of a match)


It's just the culture. The top teams are expected to attack attack attack. No time for some rest and keep ball, even if it means your attacks will be better.


> or jsut becasue you don't really need to press that way - what's the point of hard pressing when the opposing team is likely to just lump it forward anyway - it works much better against teams who want to build from the back, because you are then forcing them to do what they don't want to - ie pump it downfield.


Well the issue isn't really about such wank teams, is it? Arsenal have had no problems beating the dross. It's been against the teams that, yep, build from the back, that they've been undone.


----------



## hektik (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's just the culture. The top teams are expected to attack attack attack. No time for some rest and keep ball, even if it means your attacks will be better



yep - which is half the reason why we don't do the full press - we are already using up a lot of stamina in our full-on attack mode, so doing the same in defence would kill us. 



Discordia said:


> Well the issue isn't really about such wank teams, is it? Arsenal have had no problems beating the dross. It's been against the teams that, yep, build from the back, that they've been undone.



yeah, that ws kind of my point - there is no advantage to doing the full press against the smaller teams, as you'll only force them to do what they were likely to do anyway. Therefore, you don't get practice at it, so when you DO have to do it, you aren't very good at it.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

hektik said:


> yeah, that ws kind of my point - there is no advantage to doing the full press against the smaller teams, as you'll only force them to do what they were likely to do anyway. Therefore, you don't get practice at it, so when you DO have to do it, you aren't very good at it.


The advantage is the practice  And it would be useful in ~12+ fixtures a season, so far from a complete waste.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 8, 2010)

Well a few days later and everyone is still talking about it in Kings Cross (Goonerland!)...A few of my work mates who went to Barcelona (as well as the Grove) are in total awe of that team

It's what we want to be when we grow up!


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 12, 2010)

Sky are saying there's a sale on.

http://blogs.news.sky.com/kleinman/Post:3c698cf7-46de-49e4-90ab-3263227683d5


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing to do with the Champions League exit then.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 14, 2010)

Any of you lot going to the game tonight?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2010)

Lets hope we can take advantage of our extra few days rest and what happened to them on Sun,lose or draw will prob end our already anorexic title hopes,11 years and counting.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

what's 11 years and counting?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> what's 11 years and counting?


Last time the Spuds beat Arsenal in the league


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Manuel

A game where we dominated for 90 minutes thrown away by a cretinous keeper yet again.  Not sure how many points he's lost us this season but there were three tonight for sure.  I could have taken the cross and why he wasn't able to get a hand on the subsequent shot is beyond me - bye bye in the summer and good riddance.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh well one defeat in 11 years is not so bad when you consider the likes of Man C and Everton turn over their arch rivals on a regular bases. 

Thought we played quite well, and the diffrence RvP made was apparent, we had that edge back.  The cunts were completely out played with out him too, but he adds so much, and shows how much we missed him. However, Gomez was the difference, great goal keeping (and indeed defending).


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 14, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Thanks Manuel
> 
> A game where we dominated for 90 minutes thrown away by a cretinous keeper yet again.  Not sure how many points he's lost us this season but there were three tonight for sure.  I could have taken the cross and why he wasn't able to get a hand on the subsequent shot is beyond me - bye bye in the summer and good riddance.



I certainly think he could have stopped the first goal, the second maybe, but that was down to the lack of Vermaelen and his pace.

Bummer, even one a decade is painful, I'm off for a fat spliff...!


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 14, 2010)

As the corner came over Im sitting with my 3 sons and all 4 of us yelled 'catch it'.  The man's an idiot.  The second wasn't his fault - Sagna hadn't moved out.  But you can't afford to have a liability between the sticks.

Campbell was outstanding tonight incidentally-  give him a new contract and sell Eduardo and Rosicky.


----------



## Corax (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2923081/Well-take-it-out-on-Spurs.html


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

why not play nvp from the start for 60 mins? he was the first player to have a shot on target, we could have been bossing that match instead of looking like a bunch of fucking mugs. shameful display tbf and tommy the tank gwan off makes it worse....


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why not play nvp from the start for 60 mins? he was the first player to have a shot on target, we could have been bossing that match instead of looking like a bunch of fucking mugs. shameful display tbf and tommy the tank gwan off makes it worse....



Id been following Robin's rehabiliatation quicte closely.  It was quite obvious to me that Arsene had been over cautious - he could have played about 3 weeks to a month ago-  what a difference that could have made.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

i'd rather have had 30-40 mins of rvp tonight from the outset, we were all over them apart from anything meaningful in the box. he had 2 shots on target within 10 mins of coming on.and that wasn't cause spuds was tired, it was cause he's a proper class act. pay attention nicklas.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'd rather have had 30-40 mins of rvp tonight from the outset, we were all over them apart from anything meaningful in the box. he had 2 shots on target within 10 mins of coming on.and that wasn't cause spuds was tired, it was cause he's a proper class act. pay attention nicklas.



Bendtner is young and still did well tonight too.  9 goals in 11 games isn't bad.  He misses a few we know that but he's carried the attack for 3 months on his own.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Bendtner is young and still did well tonight too.  9 goals in 11 games isn't bad.  He misses a few we know that but he's carried the attack for 3 months on his own.


my mate has persuaded me of the benefits of bendtner and i'm tending to agree with him but he was lost on his own tonight and fucked the chances he did get. whereas rvp tested gomes and he is someone who plays on confidence. ah well. fucking spuds


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2010)

I think Bendtner's confidence has improved a lot. He just needs to be a bit more clinical. Too much hesitation at the moment.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 14, 2010)

Bendtner's confidence is the last thing we need to worry about.

His finishing is a different matter altogether.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 15, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Bendtner's confidence is the last thing we need to worry about.
> 
> His finishing is a different matter altogether.



Could not have said it better myself !


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Could not have said it better myself !



But he's still scored 9 in 11

Robin has never had that kind of ratio - as a pair they would be great.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 15, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> But he's still scored 9 in 11
> 
> Robin has never had that kind of ratio - as a pair they would be great.



I value his contribution this season.
He is a young player improving his game and playing at International level.
You need a touch of arrogance in a forward player,
It's a required attribute in my opinion,he has a touch too much at the moment.
He is a very different player to RVP and direct comparisons serve little purpose.


----------



## nuffsaid (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my mate has persuaded me of the benefits of bendtner and i'm tending to agree with him but he was lost on his own tonight and fucked the chances he did get. whereas rvp tested gomes and he is someone who plays on confidence. ah well. fucking spuds



I've got a mate who also tries to big it up for Bendtner to me but then I always come back to thinking would he make it into other Arsenal teams over the last decade, and I just can't see it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> I've got a mate who also tries to big it up for Bendtner to me but then I always come back to thinking would he make it into other Arsenal teams over the last decade, and I just can't see it.


he made it into the 2009/10 team; indeed he was playing for arsenal in 2005. but perhaps you missed that. he scored 15 times in 27 starts last season but i suppose that's not good enough for you. you moan enough to be a spurs supporter.


----------



## nuffsaid (Apr 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> he made it into the 2009/10 team; indeed he was playing for arsenal in 2005. but perhaps you missed that. he scored 15 times in 27 starts last season but i suppose that's not good enough for you. you moan enough to be a spurs supporter.



Come on, he doesn't have the finishing. He's ok againsts bottom half of table clubs and can be good on corners but he would never have made it into any team we've won the title with.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 15, 2010)

So much for my "The Spuds will be knackered after last Sunday and we'll be  going into last nights game after a nice weeks rest" theory then ,shame he did'nt have Van de Man on from the start.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 15, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Come on, he doesn't have the finishing. He's ok againsts bottom half of table clubs and can be good on corners but he would never have made it into any team we've won the title with.



Bollocks rose tinted glasses bollocks shite bollocks.

You've pulled the typical trick of thinking back to our best eleven in the title winning seasons and reasoned that he wouldn't have got into those teams. Maybe not, but he certainly would have played a lot as an alternative or sub which is what he is.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 15, 2010)

Easy run in? Pfft..


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 15, 2010)

Another vote for B52...He's been getting better every year, round 25 he'll be a phenomenal player we just need to give him time, although I think he is playing well.

The difference yesterday was Gomez, simple.


----------



## hektik (Apr 15, 2010)

I quite like Bendtner: I think he is definately improving, and he gives us something we don't otherwise have. He suffered last night from not getting enough service from midfield: a lot of whom were terrible: diaby especially. alwasy took two touches (so slowing the play down) and then almost always either running into trouble, or passing it into bad areas/to a spurs player. Rosicky had the same affliction too, but to a lesser extent. 

ALthough there was an argument to be made for almunia catching the corner ball, i don't think you can legislate for what happened after - it's nit-picking to think that it was a bad decision: 999 times out a thousand, punching the ball that far would be enough to defend against that corner. If he had punched weakly, then criticism would be valid. 

We badly need more defenders. Silvestre cost us that 2nd goal, imo, helped by the bad positioning of sagna...but silvestre lost his man, and doesn't have the pace to catch up. He's a liability, and I hope we get rid in the summer.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 15, 2010)

funny slagging Bendtner off for only doing it against small clubs when he scored twice in two games against the best team in Europe, but never mind... 

Arsenal probably don't need a striker in the Summer. Like every year they need an experienced midfielder who reads the game well, and a goalkeeper.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 15, 2010)

Stick that up your arses 2-1 whoohoo


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 15, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Stick that up your arses 2-1 whoohoo



it's a member of the pond life from council house lane


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 15, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it's a member of the pond life from council house lane



They don't like it up 'em, these Essex boys.


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2010)

cor blimey the arsenal must be sore today  Like you've been fucked with no lube, right up the shitter


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


> cor blimey the arsenal must be sore today  Like you've been fucked with no lube, right up the shitter



It's a nice feeling beating your bitter rivals isnt it?

Shame it doesnt happen that often for you lot....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 15, 2010)

"Bitter" appearing to be the appropriate word, right about now.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 15, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> "Bitter" appearing to be the appropriate word, right about now.



Well, were you happy at Man City turning you lot over? (forgot you are a Manc arnt you?)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 15, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Well, were you happy at Man City turning you lot over? (forgot you are a Manc arnt you?)



Last season, you mean?

Happy, no. But we won the title. I'd settle for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2010)

xes said:


> cor blimey the arsenal must be sore today  Like you've been fucked with no lube, right up the shitter


enjoy iy today. it'll be another decade before something similar happens.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> enjoy iy today. it'll be another decade before something similar happens.



SMUG with a silent "S"


----------



## pboi (Apr 15, 2010)

im a big lemon today.

so bitter


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 15, 2010)

pboi said:


> im a big lemon today.
> 
> so bitter



What a coincidence a Septic called me a "limey" today...

I'm proper bitter....


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

this article clearly states the point about council house lane and its dreadful supporters

http://www.7amkickoff.com/2010/tott...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+7amkickoff+(7amkickoff)


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

You can shove your prawn sandwiches up your  aspirational, faux middle class rear entrance, Mrs Bucket.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You can shove your prawn sandwiches up your  aspirational, faux middle class rear entrance, Mrs Bucket.



and an eloquent response from the slums


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Another sandwich,  Oliver?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

it just reinforces the point that all Spurs fans are, indeed, low life.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> this article clearly states the point about council house lane and its dreadful supporters
> 
> http://www.7amkickoff.com/2010/tott...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+7amkickoff+(7amkickoff)



What a load of whinging toss.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

no it just shows that the place is infested with sub-human pond life - mind you, we knew that anyway.  Tottenham is the only ground in the UK that has never changed since the 80s - an awful place run by awful people and with awful fans.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> this article clearly states the point about council house lane and its dreadful supporters



Were you allowed to watch Grange Hill?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Were you allowed to watch Grange Hill?



Amazing how Spurs fans think it's OK - but then with a collective IQ of very little - it's hardly surprising.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> What a load of whinging toss.





It's hardly going to be a love fest between us.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Amazing how Spurs fans think it's OK - but then with a collective IQ of very little - it's hardly surprising.





gunneradt said:


> this article clearly states the point about council house lane and its dreadful supporters



Do you remember the Beano comic?

There's a Bash St kids story where Cuthbert Cringeworthy skips down the lane singing "Horah, horah we're going to smash the oiks!"

You've managed to bring this image to mind after 20 odd years of the memory lying dormant. Thank you.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> It's hardly going to be a love fest between us.



Aye lad, they did well with Campbell-end though, managed not to repeat the naughtiness that has gone before.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

not at all

Im just amazed how Spurs fans think it's OK to behave like neanderthals.  I remember them getting so upset when Millwall fans hissed and made Nazi salutes.

Will Spurs take action against their fans using CCTV on Wednesday?  Not a chance because it condones that type of behaviour.

Spurs now has the privilege of having the worst fans in all 4 divisions which is quite an achievement.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

Jews in hypocrite shocker.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> Jews in hypocrite shocker.



Woah there.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Spurs now has the privilege of having the worst fans in all 4 divisions which is quite an achievement.



Cheers Cuthbert, does anyone else get a say in your bad fans league table or is it just you up in your ivory tower who decided what's what. Its a bit like the house of lords.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

its true. They dont like it up em


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Cheers Cuthbert, does anyone else get a say in your bad fans league table or is it just you up in your ivory tower who decided what's what. Its a bit like the house of lords.



It's just called common sense really.  I'd love to hear an argument that refutes it.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> It's just called common sense really.  I'd love to hear an argument that refutes it.



I refute your claim that in your opinion we have the worst fans in the league Cuthbert.

Its football, its banter, its clever/topical/rude/cheeky/funny/nasty/ironic/moronic/tactical and it happens all over the country every week at all kinds of games attended by all kinds of people. Its not always nice or what the middle classes might term as "decent" but its football...

Tell me, have you never heard Arsenal fans sing (when they actually do) anything naughty, nasty or even offensive?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I refute your claim that in your opinion we have the worst fans in the league Cuthbert.
> 
> Its football, its banter, its clever/topical/rude/cheeky/funny/nasty/ironic/moronic/tactical and it happens all over the country every week at all kinds of games attended by all kinds of people. Its not always nice or what the middle classes might term as "decent" but its football...
> 
> Tell me, have you never heard Arsenal fans sing (when they actually do) anything naughty, nasty or even offensive?



No it isn't banter.  No more than it would be OK to sing about those that died at Hillsborough, at Munich or anywhere else.  That is how Spurs fans are behaving and have done for a long time.  Council House Lane is not a place I would advise anyone to take children - even if they were Spurs fans - given what is endorsed by 99% of its own fans (and obviously the club since it refuses to take action).


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> No it isn't banter.  No more than it would be OK to sing about those that died at Hillsborough, at Munich or anywhere else.  That is how Spurs fans are behaving and have done for a long time.  Council House Lane is not a place I would advise anyone to take children - even if they were Spurs fans - given what is endorsed by 99% of its own fans (and obviously the club since it refuses to take action).



Do you remember football before SKY TV?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I refute your claim that in your opinion we have the worst fans in the league Cuthbert.
> 
> Its football, its banter, its clever/topical/rude/cheeky/funny/nasty/ironic/moronic/tactical and it happens all over the country every week at all kinds of games attended by all kinds of people. Its not always nice or what the middle classes might term as "decent" but its football...
> 
> Tell me, have you never heard Arsenal fans sing (when they actually do) anything naughty, nasty or even offensive?


er... that's not a refutation, that's disagreement. the two are not the same.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> Jews in hypocrite shocker.



Surplus prick in being prick shocker!



iROBOT said:


> It's hardly going to be a love fest between us.



No indeed, Captain Moany Rolleyes Fuckwit III, but it's dead amusing to see smug tory arses like gunner getting all upset.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't sing that Wenger song, but I think a few people are being a bit precious. Football fans have sung songs that cross the line since the beginning of time, Arsenal fans included.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I wouldn't sing that Wenger song



Glad to hear it. And AWs stance on the matter is admirable (which one of us would like that false accusation against us, even in jest?).

But the likes of SAF complains about being called "Taggart" at the Arsenal.. (LOL)

Didnt "Arry complained too? Forgot what that was about. Probably taxation.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

or the fact he has a twitch


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2010)

i got told off for singing that gary johnson was a paedo in a pub once. i got told i shouldn't do it, because paedo was a bad word. i told the guy it was just a description and carried on singing it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Surplus prick in being prick shocker!
> 
> 
> 
> No indeed, Captain Moany Rolleyes Fuckwit III, but it's dead amusing to see smug tory arses like gunner getting all upset.



What have politics and football go to do with each other.  My political comments are in jest 99% of the time - I really couldn't give 2 hoots about anything political.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> or the fact he has a twitch





Class, now that's what I call banter.

Although (must say) _that_ Spuds chant on Sol is very clever at being a 100% reference to Biblical scripture and also deeply deeply racist within in the context it's sung.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

youse were precious dishonest cunts about the Campbell song (claiming it was racist whern the hanging from the tree line was clearly in reference to hanging himself like Judas Iscariot and had nothing to do with comparing him to a monkey).

The Wenger song is hilarious because no one actually does think he's a nonce, he just looks like one from central castings and likes to surround himself with young boys who are very far from home.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> youse were precious dishonest cunts about the Campbell song (claiming it was racist whern the hanging from the tree line was clearly in reference to hanging himself like Judas Iscariot and had nothing to do with comparing him to a monkey).



It's all in the context, that's why i said it was clever. Would be different of Sol was white. Completely so.



revol68 said:


> The Wenger song is hilarious because no one actually does think he's a nonce, he just looks like one from central castings and likes to surround himself with young boys who are very far from home


 

I really dont think accusing someone of that is funny and i think it's not a subject that society thinks is fair game for humour. I cant think of a single comedian that uses it in his or her act.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> youse were precious dishonest cunts about the Campbell song (claiming it was racist whern the hanging from the tree line was clearly in reference to hanging himself like Judas Iscariot and had nothing to do with comparing him to a monkey).
> 
> The Wenger song is hilarious because no one actually does think he's a nonce, he just looks like one from central castings and likes to surround himself with young boys who are very far from home.



I really would like to know what a 'youse' is.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

a northern 'You lot'


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> It's all in the context, that's why i said it was clever. Would be different of Sol was white. Completely so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the only thing I'm seeing as clever is how Arsenal fans have managed to convince some idiots it's racist when it's obviously not.

You think paedophilia is not referenced in comedy, lol, as for comedians plenty of them make jokes around the issue, there was this little known satire show called brass eye too.

Arsenal fans do seem intent on playing up to their middle class tossers image, they not only want tackling removed from the game, especially when carried out by those ruffian northerners etc but want any sort of unsanitised banter removed to.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> No the only thing I'm seeing as clever is how Arsenal fans have managed to convince some idiots it's racist when it's obviously not.
> 
> You think paedophilia is not referenced in comedy, lol, as for comedians plenty of them make jokes around the issue, there was this little known satire show called brass eye too.
> 
> Arsenal fans do seem intent on playing up to their middle class tossers image, they not only want tackling removed from the game, especially when carried out by those ruffian northerners etc but want any sort of unsanitised banter removed to.



oh rubbish - of course it was racist.  Most Spurs fans wouldn't have nearly enough brain power to liken Campbell to Judas.

Really hope Campbell gets a new contract - he deserves it - he's been fantastic this season.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Ahh, Cuthberts big brother turns up to the playground just in time...



Pickman's model said:


> er... that's not a refutation, that's disagreement. the two are not the same.



To prove to be false or erroneous; overthrow by argument or proof: In my case, argument


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> To prove to be false or erroneous; overthrow by argument or proof: In my case, argument


yes. but you've not proved your case: ergo no refutation


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> oh rubbish - of course it was racist.  Most Spurs fans wouldn't have nearly enough brain power to liken Campbell to Judas.



It's not racist, Spurs have never been a racist lot. Any fan without a negative bias can confirm this for you. Its a spin that some fans (mainly Arsenal) have put on it, like you do with the "Arsene's babes" pre-emtive excuse for any loss and the clean fun / sterile atmopshere at your ground.

Did you decide all Spurs fans are thick on your own or did Tarquin agree with you?



gunneradt said:


> Really hope Campbell gets a new contract - he deserves it - he's been fantastic this season.



We all hope he does, its all downhill for him now and we'll welcome him back to the Lane next season.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but you've not proved your case: ergo no refutation



I've argued my case and here's some proof:

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/football-arrests-0708?view=Binary

PAGES 4, 5, 11, 13: Arsenal compared with Spurs...


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I've argued my case and here's some proof:
> 
> http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/football-arrests-0708?view=Binary
> 
> PAGES 4, 5, 11, 13: Arsenal compared with Spurs...



well there should have been about 30,000 arrests on Wednesday so I dont think that really stacks up, does it


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> well there should have been about 30,000 arrests on Wednesday so I dont think that really stacks up, does it



You haven't read it and tsk, tsk, you forgot your "imo" Cuthbert


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> It's not racist, Spurs have never been a racist lot. Any fan without a negative bias can confirm this for you.
> 
> Did you decide all Spurs fans are thick on your own or did Tarquin agree with you?
> 
> ...



Campbell has been terrific.  Always has been a winner.  I thought it was pretty common knowledge about Spurs fans!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I've argued my case and here's some proof:
> 
> http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/football-arrests-0708?view=Binary
> 
> PAGES 4, 5, 11, 13: Arsenal compared with Spurs...


two points: firstly, arrests and convictions are two separate things; secondly, that by no stretch of the imagination relates to the situation today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I've argued my case and here's some proof:
> 
> http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/football-arrests-0708?view=Binary
> 
> PAGES 4, 5, 11, 13: Arsenal compared with Spurs...


is that how you measure 'worst fans'? in that case the likes of spurs and arsenal were, when those figures were compiled, far better fans than the likes of leeds or portsmouth.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> is that how you measure 'worst fans'? in that case the likes of spurs and arsenal were, when those figures were compiled, far better fans than the likes of leeds or portsmouth.



I don't measure "worst fans". 

Cuthbert made the unfounded accusation against Spurs fans and I disagreed. You then asked me to provide refutable proof and I have done.

Cheap deflection. What's Leeds and Pompey got to do with the price of fish?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I've argued my case and here's some proof:
> 
> http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/documents/football-arrests-0708?view=Binary
> 
> PAGES 4, 5, 11, 13: Arsenal compared with Spurs...



Pre your visit to Portsmouth last season.. not that it matters. It's all much of a muchness. 

According to some posts today I must have spent a wonderful post ironic Brass Eye evening hearing Gooners calling Thierry Henry a 'fucking lazy black cunt' etc., which was a tipping point to my going any more. There's cunts at every ground, supporting every team. Some chants are funny though.. 

Oh and I hope Djourou is fit next season so if Campbell stays it's as a 4th or 5th choice.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Pre your visit to Portsmouth last season.. not that it matters. It's all much of a muchness.
> 
> According to some posts today I must have spent a wonderful post ironic Brass Eye evening hearing Gooners calling Thierry Henry a 'fucking lazy black cunt' etc., which was a tipping point to my going any more. There's cunts at every ground, supporting every team. Some chants are funny though..
> 
> Oh and I hope Djourou is fit next season so if Campbell stays it's as a 4th or 5th choice.



Djourou is very nearly fit now.  I think Campbell (if he stays) has shown he is better than that.  Nordtveit will be back next season too.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> No the only thing I'm seeing as clever is how Arsenal fans have managed to convince some idiots it's racist when it's obviously not..



Again you are completely missing the point.

It was both, it had a double meaning, the Sol of the Biblical reference was hung from a tree, the Sol of Arsenal is a black man, who were being lynched within living memory in the West, usually from a tree.

Like I said very, very clever stuff.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger says captain Cesc Fabregas would be taking a backwards step if he joined Barcelona.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8624846.stm

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigt.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Again you are completely missing the point.
> 
> It was both, it had a double meaning, the Sol of the Biblical reference was hung from a tree, the Sol of Arsenal is a black man that were being lynched within living memory in the West.
> 
> Like I said very, very clever stuff.



so any reference to a black man hanged from a tree is necessarily racist because of the ubiquitous symbolism of lynchings in western culture?

it might well bring to mind such references in a cultural permeated with ongoing and historical racism but it's a bit much to claim the song is itself racist or has racist intent.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8624846.stm
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigt.



in terms of his own career it may well be, afterall he would have a struggle to displace Xavi or Iniesta.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8624846.stm
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigt.



presumably he means in the sense that he'd be sat on the bench. He's right.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> so any reference to a black man hanged from a tree is necessarily racist because of the ubiquitous symbolism of lynchings in western culture?
> 
> it might well bring to mind such references in a cultural permeated with ongoing and historical racism but it's a bit much to claim the song is itself racist or has racist intent.





Yes, the thought hadn't crossed my mind until others brought it up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> presumably he means in the sense that he'd be sat on the bench. He's right.



Have you read the rest of it, or just the bit I've quoted?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Have you read the rest of it, or just the bit I've quoted?



after I replied 

I think Wenger's got a point about La Liga, I've said the same on here numerous times, that said, "you'll find it too easy to win loads of shit" is not the world's most convincing argument.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

also I think iRobot should be made aware that the apostle that hanged himself after betraying Jesus was called Judas and no Sol, lol.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, to an extent, I guess.

Partly, I'm always a bit "I wonder what Wenger _actually_ said" when he's quoted in the press.

And I suppose that if Barca really spent £60m on Fabregas, he'd have to get at least _some_ games?

At the moment, though, if one's primary motivation as a footballer was the acquisition of shiny medals, I'd imagine Barca would be just about the A#1 destination a professional would have in mind, no?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 16, 2010)

prob not good form to say of your best player, "you wouldn't even get in their starting XI, anyway, lad" too, even if you're thinking it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> prob not good form to say of your best player, "you wouldn't even get in their starting XI, anyway, lad" too, even if you're thinking it



Indeed.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> Jews in hypocrite shocker.



You are aware hate speech is illegal?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#United_Kingdom


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

tell that to the Sp*ds fans singing about King Solomon.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

No, I'm talking to you. Directly to you; you do know hate speech is illegal?


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

cant handle it can you. when the tables turn.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't handle racial hatred? Do you not understand what it is you're saying?


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

you will give it out tho wont you


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You are aware hate speech is illegal?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#United_Kingdom



he might be a racist unfunny cunt but appealing to the state's hate speech makes you a cunt liberal.

go drown yourself.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> so any reference to a black man hanged from a tree is necessarily racist because of the ubiquitous symbolism of lynchings in western culture?



Frankly yes, it's a culturally loaded symbol in the West. A Black Man hanging on a tree.





revol68 said:


> it might well bring to mind such references in a cultural permeated with ongoing and historical racism but it's a bit much to claim the song is itself racist or has racist intent.



As much as I'd like to think that every Spud is a Neanderthal (they're not, well not most of them) they knew exactly what the analogy in the symbolism was.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Despite the facts of him always being known as Judas and the manner of Judas' death being suicide by hanging.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Frankly yes, it's a culturally loaded symbol in the West. A Black Man hanging on a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judas Iscariot hanged himself from a tree, Sol Campbell was a Judas to Spurs fans, the analogy is obvious, the racial undertone is an unfortunate product of historical racism and it's imagery, but it does not make the song itself racist nor the intent.

And I wouldn't bang on about Spur's fans stupidity when you thought it was in reference to some Biblical guy called Sol who hanged himself from a tree.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Judas Iscariot hanged himself from a tree, Sol Campbell was a Judas to Spurs fans, the analogy is obvious, the racial undertone is an unfortunate product of historical racism and it's imagery, but it does not make the song itself racist nor the intent.
> 
> And I wouldn't bang on about Spur's fans stupidity when you thought it was in reference to some Biblical guy called Sol who hanged himself from a tree.



Sol is short for Solomon, the inference is quite clear. 

I would say suicide is different to a lynching, wouldnt you? You have to think the whole symbolism through to get the power of that chant.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Judas Iscariot hanged himself from a tree, Sol Campbell was a Judas to Spurs fans, the analogy is obvious, the racial undertone is an unfortunate product of historical racism and it's imagery, but it does not make the song itself racist nor the intent.
> 
> And I wouldn't bang on about Spur's fans stupidity when you thought it was in reference to some Biblical guy called Sol who hanged himself from a tree.



It's a very white group of people who were arrested for Portsmouth


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

At a football match in England? I think you're onto something, Sherlock.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's a very white group of people who were arrested for Portsmouth



oh it must be a racist song then.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Judas Iscariot hanged himself from a tree, Sol Campbell was a Judas to Spurs fans, the analogy is obvious, the racial undertone is an unfortunate product of historical racism and it's imagery, but it does not make the song itself racist nor the intent.
> 
> And I wouldn't bang on about Spur's fans stupidity when you thought it was in reference to some Biblical guy called Sol who hanged himself from a tree.



I was working at the game at the Lane when Sol returned in 2001. Despite all the Judas stuff in the stands before the game there was also an undertow of racial tension.

When I first heard the chant that was what I thought of first even though I had seen the Spurs fans chant Judas for over half an hour before kick-off on that day.

Maybe that's not what they meant in the end but most people here in North London thought it referred to race rather than the somewhat obscure suicide of a biblical character.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's a very white group of people who were arrested for Portsmouth





revol68 said:


> oh it must be a racist song then.



The Law thought it was.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Maybe that's not what they meant in the end but most people here in North London thought it referred to race rather than the somewhat obscure suicide of a biblical character.


Oh yes, Judas Iscariot is completely obscure.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

That's not to say that Arsenal fans are any better by the way.

I was in the Gunners on the Blackstock Road last Autumn before a game when a hilarious bunch of characters came in and started giving it the whole "I'd rather be a Paki than a Yid" routine.

In an Arsenal pub.

With a bunch of Asian Gooners there.

Racism has by no means been kicked out of football.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Sol is short for Solomon, the inference is quite clear.
> 
> I would say suicide is different to a lynching, wouldnt you? You have to think the whole symbolism through to get the power of that chant.



Yes Sol is short for Solomon, like many people in the west he has a name of biblical origin, what the fuck that has to do with the song about him is beyond me as King Solomon was not a famous traitor nor was he hanged from a tree.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Oh yes, Judas Iscariot is completely obscure.



I wrote "somewhat obscure".

As well as being remarkably tick it seems that you lack the capacity to read.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> The Law thought it was.



yeah the same law that actually upholds real racism and see's families deported in dawn raids.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I wrote "somewhat obscure".
> 
> As well as being remarkably tick it seems that you lack the capacity to read.



somewhat obscure if you are a complete fucking idiot.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry;  "somewhat obscure"


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> somewhat obscure if you are a complete fucking idiot.



You think that the majority of people know how Judas Iscariot died?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah "the majority". Yes, that will help; what do the majority think - shall we ask them?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah the same law that actually upholds real racism and see's families deported in dawn raids.



what a bizarre argument. We know you have no love of the English, but there are Laws against racism and homophobia, for which the Spuds were arrested on. Cant see how you can defend them.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Ah "the majority". Yes, that will help; what do the majority think - shall we ask them?



Right.....


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> You think that the majority of people know how Judas Iscariot died?



I'd like to think so but youse English are thick fucks, so...

The point is that those people who assume it was racist are only showing their own ignorance and rather than exposing some racist undercurrent to the song all they are doing is highlighting the cancerous problem of racism in society as a whole, a force so powerful it crowbars itself into every discussion and debate regardless of it's actual relevance.

On the otherhand it could be that Arsenal fans were simply looking for an excuse to be righteously offended and so decided to try and racialise the whole issue.


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

youse!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'd like to think so but youse English are thick fucks, so...
> 
> The point is that those people who assume it was racist are only showing their own ignorance and rather than exposing some racist undercurrent to the song all they are doing is highlighting the cancerous problem of racism in society as a whole, a force so powerful it crowbars itself into every discussion and debate regardless of it's actual relevance.
> 
> On the otherhand it could be that Arsenal fans were simply looking for an excuse to be righteously offended and so decided to try and racialise the whole issue.



I can certainly believe that in Norn Iron that would be the case but I'd suggest that in the wonderful mulitkulti melting pot of London town singing a song about a black man swinging from a tree is more likely to appear like a racist rather than a religious reference.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> what a bizarre argument. We know you have no love of the English, but there are Laws against racism and homophobia, for which the Spuds were arrested on. Cant see how you can defend them.



it's got nothing to do with the English, it's to do with a state that likes to tweak and micro manage language and public discourse in lip service to dealing with racism, all the while it pushes policy, rhetoric and debate that actually strenghtens and upholds racial division.

the fact that the state can deem singing a song about Judas Iscariot and his mode of death as racist whilst being admistrated by a cunt who gives it the big 'British jobs for British worker's' bollox and overseeing two occupations that are underpinned by a racist ideology of western supremacy makes me think it shouldn't be took serious by anyone with wit.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Oh yes, Judas Iscariot is completely obscure.



The obscurity relates to his manner of death.  He was rather more famous for a number of other things, including a certain amount of coinage.

Despite my Roman Catholic education I wasn't aware he died by hanging.

I was, however, aware of lynchings.

It's intended to be a hateful song.  So are many others (10 German Bombers ain't exactly love and kisses), and all clubs sing similar.  But let's not pretend.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The point is that those people who assume it was racist are only showing their own ignorance and rather than exposing some racist undercurrent to the song all they are doing is highlighting the cancerous problem of racism in society as a whole, a force so powerful it crowbars itself into every discussion and debate regardless of it's actual relevance.



Whatever the point is, you seem to have missed it. What's that Kick racism out of football thing again..?  So what were they arrested for after the Portsmouth game again..?  What race were the people arrested?  What race is Campbell?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I can certainly believe that in Norn Iron that would be the case but I'd suggest that in the wonderful mulitkulti melting pot of London town singing a song about a black man swinging from a tree is more likely to appear like a racist rather than a religious reference.



note the important word 'appear', that would suggest the problems lies with a culture that for whatever reasons chooses to see almost everything through race tainted glasses, add to this a strong motive for willful misinterpretation (arsenal fans wanting to paint spurs fans in a bad light) and hey presto a song that is obviously about Sol Campbell being a Judas bastard gets turned into a song about Spurs fans wanting to lynch a black man.

people might want to consider why no other black player gets such abuse from these oh soo racist spurs fans? could it be because it's got fuck all to do with skin tone and everything to do with a former fan favourite leaving to join their most hated rivals?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's got nothing to do with the English, it's to do with a state that likes to tweak and micro manage language and public discourse in lip service to dealing with racism, all the while it pushes policy, rhetoric and debate that actually strenghtens and upholds racial division.
> 
> the fact that the state can deem singing a song about Judas Iscariot and his mode of death as racist whilst being admistrated by a cunt who gives it the big 'British jobs for British worker's' bollox and overseeing two occupations that are underpinned by a racist ideology of western supremacy makes me think it shouldn't be took serious by anyone with wit.



You are asking the state to implement itself of being racist which is very unlikely, unless you plan a revolution?

But as far as day-to-day reality for the vast majority of people in this country the Portsmouth incident is an example of the Law working.

Again, I cant see how you can defend this behavior regardless of your statements on state racism.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> The obscurity relates to his manner of death.  He was rather more famous for a number of other things, including a certain amount of coinage.
> 
> Despite my Roman Catholic education I wasn't aware he died by hanging.
> 
> ...



so the songs racist because you're ignorant?

ofcourse it's a hateful song, it's meant to be, it isn't however a racist song, that was an invention of arsenal fans.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> note the important word 'appear', that would suggest the problems lies with a culture that for whatever reasons chooses to see almost everything through race tainted glasses, add to this a strong motive for willful misinterpretation (arsenal fans wanting to paint spurs fans in a bad light) and hey presto a song that is obviously about Sol Campbell being a Judas bastard gets turned into a song about Spurs fans wanting to lynch a black man.
> 
> people might want to consider why no other black player gets such abuse from these oh soo racist spurs fans? could it be because it's got fuck all to do with skin tone and everything to do with a former fan favourite leaving to join their most hated rivals?



You might be right about the role of racism in the milieu of London culture but Spurs fans, being on the whole Londoners, would have been more than aware of that when they came up with the lyrics.

The song was designed to push those buttons and if you can't see that you're either unfamiliar with the London context or being wilfully disingenous.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> You are asking the state to implement itself of being racist which is very unlikely, unless you plan a revolution?
> 
> But as far as day-to-day reality for the vast majority of people in this country the Portsmouth incident is an example of the Law working.
> 
> Again, I cant see how you can defend this behavior regardless of your statements on state racism.



because the song isn't racist, therefore the charges are bullshit.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> note the important word 'appear', that would suggest the problems lies with a culture that for whatever reasons chooses to see almost everything through race tainted glasses, add to this a strong motive for willful misinterpretation (arsenal fans wanting to paint spurs fans in a bad light) and hey presto a song that is obviously about Sol Campbell being a Judas bastard gets turned into a song about Spurs fans wanting to lynch a black man.
> 
> *people might want to consider why no other black player gets such abuse from these oh soo racist spurs fans? could it be because it's got fuck all to do with skin tone and everything to do with a former fan favourite leaving to join their most hated rivals?
> *



I'm not sure that supports either side of the argument.

He's hated, spuds fans will sing hateful things - which might involve race, seeing as it's one of the most hateful things to do.  C'est la vie.

Judas Iscariot's demise being by hanging is a more obscure reference than I'd anticipate in a football chant.  Lynching far less so.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

IIRC, the original furore over the song was not actually kickstarted by Arsenal fans. I think it was Simon Hattenstone (a Man City fan IIRC) who wrote about it in the Guardian.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> because the song isn't racist, therefore the charges are bullshit.



In your opinion, not the Laws.

Which is where the vast majority of people put their trust.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> so the songs racist because you're ignorant?
> 
> ofcourse it's a hateful song, it's meant to be, it isn't however a racist song, that was an invention of arsenal fans.




Even Roman Catholic priests, various RE teachers and our headmaster didn't think it worthy of comment, therefore it's something I would say is obscure.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> You might be right about the role of racism in the milieu of London culture but Spurs fans, being on the whole Londoners, would have been more than aware of that when they came up with the lyrics.
> 
> The song was designed to push those buttons and if you can't see that you're either unfamiliar with the London context or being wilfully disingenous.



nah it wasn't, Arsenal fans on the otherhand were desperate to be righteously offended over it and so decided to play up any possible racist angle.

in truth it takes a mind already poisoined by racism to interpret the song as being about racist lynchings rather than about Judas hanging himself, especially in the context of the wider lyrics which were about Sol's mental instability.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> In your opinion, not the Laws.
> 
> Which is where the vast majority of people put their trust.



yes and as I stated those people are fucking idiots for reasons already outlined.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> nah it wasn't, Arsenal fans on the otherhand were desperate to be righteously offended over it and so decided to play up any possible racist angle.
> 
> in truth it takes a mind already poisoined by racism to interpret the song as being about racist lynchings rather than about Judas hanging himself, especially in the context of the wider lyrics which were about Sol's mental instability.



What about the Portsmouth fans from where the convictions occurred? What's that got to do with Arsenal?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> Even Roman Catholic priests, various RE teachers and our headmaster didn't think it worthy of comment, therefore it's something I would say is obscure.



it was mentioned in my education, infact I knew about it in primary school ffs.

if what you are saying is true all it shows is that the spurs fans who came up with the chant are cleverer than the middle class twats who follow Arsenal.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yes and as I stated those people are fucking idiots for reasons already outlined.




I'll see you at the revolutionary gates, comrade.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> nah it wasn't, Arsenal fans on the otherhand were desperate to be righteously offended over it and so decided to play up any possible racist angle.
> 
> in truth it takes a mind already poisoined by racism to interpret the song as being about racist lynchings rather than about Judas hanging himself, especially in the context of the wider lyrics which were about Sol's mental instability.



I think you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> nah it wasn't, Arsenal fans on the otherhand were desperate to be righteously offended over it and so decided to play up any possible racist angle.
> 
> in truth it takes a mind already poisoined by racism to interpret the song as being about racist lynchings rather than about Judas hanging himself, especially in the context of the wider lyrics which were about Sol's mental instability.



I'd be extremely offended if someone sang in favour of lynching, which remains a reasonable interperetation - even if you think the wrong one.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> I'm not sure that supports either side of the argument.
> 
> He's hated, spuds fans will sing hateful things - which might involve race, seeing as it's one of the most hateful things to do.  C'est la vie.
> 
> *Judas Iscariot's demise being by hanging is a more obscure reference than I'd anticipate in a football chant.  Lynching far less so*.



Are you saying the Spuds are thickos?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> What about the Portsmouth fans from where the convictions occurred? What's that got to do with Arsenal?



they simply took the Spur's song for their own ends, afterall didn't he do a bit of a Judas on them, plus they knew the song annoyed him...


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it was mentioned in my education, infact I knew about it in primary school ffs.
> 
> if what you are saying is true all it shows is that the spurs fans who came up with the chant are cleverer than the middle class twats who follow Arsenal.




Firstly, I'm not an Arsenal fan.

Secondly, it wasn't mentioned in my education.  There you go.  All I can say.


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Are you saying the Spuds are thickos?




Not there. 


But I will here.  Even though spuds like LC are actually sharp cookies, I'm not above a cheap dig.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

It's just too ridiculous; people who know not much about not much arguing other people  know as little as they do and must therefore be equally ignorant. All based on no knowledge of the other group they're referring to but assuming of every single one in that group the same level of ignorance/biblical knowledge they have. Why make so many absurd assumptions, because it suits their argument.

Welcome to the Internet!


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's just too ridiculous; people who know not much about not much arguing other people  know as little as they do and must therefore be equally ignorant. All based on no knowledge of the other group they're referring to but assuming of every single one in that group the same level of ignorance/biblical knowledge they have. Why make so many absurd assumptions, because it suits their argument.
> 
> Welcome to the Internet!



We need stats LC.  Get cracking son.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> I'd be extremely offended if someone sang in favour of lynching, which remains a reasonable interperetation - even if you think the wrong one.



well let's consider the context of both the song and the lyrics within the song.

It is about Judas Iscariot, it was also in reference to Campbell's percieved mental instability at the time, Judas Iscariot hung himself from a tree after not being able to live with his betrayal of Christ. 

The song is therefore entirely internally consistent and any attempt to interpret the hanging from a tree line as to do with racist lynchings only undermines the whole point of the song which is about betrayal.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It's just too ridiculous; people who know not much about not much arguing other people  know as little as they do and must therefore be equally ignorant. All based on no knowledge of the other group they're referring to but assuming of every single one in that group the same level of ignorance/biblical knowledge they have. Why make so many absurd assumptions, because it suits their argument.
> 
> Welcome to the Internet!



My dad/cousins uncles, friends (ect) are Spuds, I grew up in that area and live near by. 

I know what I'm talking about when I say they know exactly what that song means in all of it's (in)glorious context


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

If we're going to play the oversensitive and over read into game is chanting Yidos racist then?

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ue-club-over-antisemitic-chanting-399720.html

There's good, bad and a lot of hypocrites at every club...


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well let's consider the context of both the song and the lyrics within the song.
> 
> It is about Judas Iscariot, it was also in reference to Campbell's percieved mental instability at the time, Judas Iscariot hung himself from a tree after not being able to live with his betrayal of Christ.
> 
> The song is therefore entirely internally consistent and any attempt to interpret the hanging from a tree line as to do with racist lynchings only undermines the whole point of the song which is about betrayal.





Guilt and insanity are not equivalent.

Wishing a violent death on Sol seems entirely consistent with the ethos of the song.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

The whole basis of the story is betrayal - which am I referring to?


----------



## mattie (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> is chanting Yidos racist then?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ue-club-over-antisemitic-chanting-399720.html
> 
> There's good, bad and a lot of hypocrites at every club...



Isn't that actually part of a spuds chant?

But, yep, broader point taken, every club has nasty songs.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> is chanting Yidos racist then?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ue-club-over-antisemitic-chanting-399720.html
> 
> There's good, bad and a lot of hypocrites at every club...



Good it's about fucking time we got rid of that stuff completely from The Arsenal.

Glads it's come from one our own too...


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

mattie said:


> Isn't that actually part of a spuds chant?
> 
> But, yep, broader point taken, every club has nasty songs.



its been reclaimed by Spurs in the same way that Ni**er has by black rappers


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well let's consider the context of both the song and the lyrics within the song.



Please don't. It's supposed to be a football thread, not a fucking poetry class..


----------



## pboi (Apr 16, 2010)

but I have mates who are Spurs fans and they banter shouting Yidos when they win etc.  Cant we all have a little common sense ?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought you had got rid of all chanting?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> its been reclaimed by Spurs in the same way that Ni**er has by black rappers





So everyone at Spurs is Jewish and they represent every Jew? Don't be daft.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well let's consider the context of both the song and the lyrics within the song.
> 
> It is about Judas Iscariot, it was also in reference to Campbell's percieved mental instability at the time, Judas Iscariot hung himself from a tree after not being able to live with his betrayal of Christ.
> 
> The song is therefore entirely internally consistent and any attempt to interpret the hanging from a tree line as to do with racist lynchings only undermines the whole point of the song which is about betrayal.



I think the argument that at no point did the Spurs fans ever intend or even countenance any racist repercussions is ludicrous.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I think the argument that at no point did the Spurs fans ever intend or even countenance any racist repercussions is ludicrous.



I reckon the simple rhyming has something to do with it: Lunacy - h*nging from a tree - HIV


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I reckon the simple rhyming has something to do with it: Lunacy - h*nging from a tree - HIV



me too. I don't think you need to be trying to make an allusion to lynching to wish a hanging on someone - it's far more likely to just be a gruesome murder fantasy than people thinking "can we shoehorn something racist in here?"


----------



## deadringer (Apr 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> no it just shows that the place is infested with sub-human pond life - mind you, we knew that anyway.  Tottenham is the only ground in the UK that has never changed since the 80s - an awful place run by awful people and with awful fans.



still smarting a bit from wednesday sweetie? 



iROBOT said:


> I really dont think accusing someone of that is funny and i think it's not a subject that society thinks is fair game for humour. I cant think of a single comedian that uses it in his or her act.



try watching a jimmy carr dvd



revol68 said:


> note the important word 'appear', that would suggest the problems lies with a culture that for whatever reasons chooses to see almost everything through race tainted glasses, add to this a strong motive for willful misinterpretation (arsenal fans wanting to paint spurs fans in a bad light) and hey presto a song that is obviously about Sol Campbell being a Judas bastard gets turned into a song about Spurs fans wanting to lynch a black man.
> 
> people might want to consider why no other black player gets such abuse from these oh soo racist spurs fans? could it be because it's got fuck all to do with skin tone and everything to do with a former fan favourite leaving to join their most hated rivals?



exactly, their not exactly full of race hate for ledley, lennon, thud, ........ or rose 





chieftain said:


> I reckon the simple rhyming has something to do with it: Lunacy - h*nging from a tree - HIV



i always thought the hanging from a tree was a reference to lunacy/bottling it/ not being able to handle the pressure and hanging himself. 



whilst we're looking for racism in footie songs can the goons defend this one?



> Adebayor Adebayorrrr
> Your Dad Washes Elephants
> And your Mums a Whore


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> So everyone at Spurs is Jewish and they represent every Jew? Don't be daft.



Perhaps I should have just said rappers instead of black rappers but I think you understand what I mean about reclaiming an insult.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

fuck me, first proper win for 10 years and spuds (and associated lunatics) are all over the thread like a cheap suit......ffs....


----------



## deadringer (Apr 16, 2010)

11 years actually!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

give a shit.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 17, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> give a shit.



obviously


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 17, 2010)

interesting - win tomorrow and we're still in with a shout.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Well that was almost amusing ineptness. If Wenger doesn't buy a proper keeper now he's officially lost it.


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2010)

hahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaa

ha!

hahahaha!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

If you laugh too much Spurs will beat you!


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2010)

Why, oh why, do u keep continuing with this manager? You've not won anything since 05 and even that was a fluke...

Mental. a club of your clout should be aiming a wee bit higher. Jose's available.. why not?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> Why, oh why, do u keep continuing with this manager? You've not won anything since 05 and even that was a fluke...


Right around when the club started selling players to pay for the stadium? What a coincidence?


> Mental. a club of your clout should be aiming a wee bit higher. Jose's available.. why not?


Arsenal are in the best financial situation in the EPL. Excluding City & Chelsea I guess, but their money is fake.

Frankly anyone who thinks Wenger should be sacked has a very short memory, no clue about economics, and even less of a clue about football.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2010)

because Arsene has been there so long and its not just the team, its the stadium and infrastructure that he has had a hand in.  He was a partner in the new stadium and understands the economic pressures associated with it, we would need to geta new manager in that also got it.


Fabianski really didnt do himself any favours did he?


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Frankly anyone who thinks Wenger should be sacked has a very short memory, no clue about economics, and even less of a clue about football.



This mentality is why you've not anything in donkeys.

I'm sure fergie will be quite happy to see arsene continue in his role


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Fabianski's career is over. Pretty sad really.

Anyway all signs are the economics are improving nicely now, so things will change. Whether for the better, who knows!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> This mentality is why you've not anything in donkeys.
> 
> I'm sure fergie will be quite happy to see arsene continue in his role



You're clueless. Arsenal could not compete with the behemoth of English football (United). They needed a new stadium. Now they have one, and can compete long term. It cost 390m. That money was not magicked out of thin air.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> This mentality is why you've not anything in donkeys.
> 
> I'm sure fergie will be quite happy to see arsene continue in his role



Securing the future of the club is the mentality why we will still be around when other clubs go bankrupt.

now fuck off troll


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2010)

hahahahahahhahaha!! 

sorry.. but..

HA!

Your stadium's a fucking hellhole, with the atmosphere of a crematorium. You moved out of highbury, one of the loveliest grounds in the country, to move into a fucking shopping mall, to what - make more money, in order to win more trophies...? Hows that worked out for ya then?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

It's worked as expected. Arsenal's long term future as a top club is secure.

Now fuck off, stupid troll. You aren't even good at this.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

The funny thing about the clueless United fans like gabi is that United are actually following Arsenal's recent business plan now. Theirs is likely to be a more permanent arrangement though.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Fabianski didnt do himself any favours of course but he wasn't to blame for not winning - Rosicky was dreadful (again), sell him now.  Nasri and Diaby were also awful - none of the 3 could keep possession.  Why not bring on van Persie with 20 minutes to go?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

cos he ain't fit? He's barely back from a 5 month injury and played in midweek.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> one of the loveliest grounds in the country




WTF? 

How are football stadiums lovely? They're marauding great slabs of concrete and pillars of steel. Highbury was famed for it's poor atmosphere, much more than it's loveliness (hahaha).


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2010)

pboi said:


> Fabianski really didnt do himself any favours did he?


No he fuckin did'nt did he? Fuck me I thought we'd at keep the 3rd spot this season at least but any more performances like that and the Spuds or City could deprive us even of that.Season cant end quick enough,why the fuck did he bring Van the Man on in the 90th min?  Why did'nt he start with a player who must be chomping at the bit?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> cos he ain't fit? He's barely back from a 5 month injury and played in midweek.



Im sure if we hadn't been 2-0 up he'd have been on before the 90th minute


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Im sure if we hadn't been 2-0 up he'd have been on before the 90th minute



I don't think he would've played at all if we'd stayed 2-0 up. He's not match fit.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> This mentality is why you've not anything in donkeys.
> 
> I'm sure fergie will be quite happy to see arsene continue in his role



Pfft..

Who gives a fuck what the old soak thinks? What does that matter?

But he may see that the gap has closed for a lot of teams this season. We're closer in the league, got just as far in the Champions League, went further in the FA Cup and weren't panicked into putting out a full strength team in the League Cup.. something a lot of people wouldn't have bet on at the start of the season.

We'll be stronger next season.. United are on a cusp.. Chelsea look brittle etc etc


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully Wenger goes for Lloris. United muppets like him, so they should be nicely pissed off while they buy a couple of youngsters.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Pfft..
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be stronger next season.. United are on a cusp.. Chelsea look brittle etc etc


Its always next fucking season,is'nt it?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Its always next fucking season,is'nt it?



That's because at the moment it has to be 







Given where we were supposed to end up this year (out of the top 4), I'll take that and depending on the summer moves be quietly hopeful for next season. Or depressed in August..


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Its always next fucking season,is'nt it?



Hey, it's not like we're Liverpool or something. They're looking at being a mid-table club for the foreseeable future! We're there or thereabouts, can't ask for much more in our situation.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Hey, it's not like we're Liverpool or something. They're looking at being a mid-table club for the foreseeable future! We're there or thereabouts, can't ask for much more in our situation.


What pisses me off is the fact that the title was up for grabs this season,Chelsea and United have'nt really taken a firm grip on the league and Liverpool never got outa the starting blocks,just going to be left with a "what might have been" feeling at the end of the season.Still wont complain too much   if we manage to finish in 3rd considering we were favourites to drop out of the top 4,there'll be prob some new kids on the block for Champs League places next season,Man City and maybe Spurs even.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, it's disappointing in that sense. But hey, if you gave me "well in the title race at ~33 games gone" at the beginning of the season, I'd have bitten your hand off. Been a fun ride.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Given where we were supposed to end up this year (out of the top 4), I'll take that and depending on the summer moves be quietly hopeful for next season. Or depressed in August..



Indeed, 3rd is better then most predicted at the start of this season, problem is we overachieve in terms of expectation without taking it to the next level.

AWs been taking about us being in a strong financial position in the summer. I do think we are in dire need to buy in defense, as todays game proved.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 18, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> problem is we overachieve


 
Okay, out of context. But still wonderful.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> AWs been taking about us being in a strong financial position in the summer. I do think we are in dire need to buy in defense, as todays game proved.


Campbell has'nt let anyone down since hes come back but Silvestre  surely if Wenger scoured the lower leagues he'd come up with some-one better? Hindsight is a wonderful thing but its a shame we did'nt go for some-one like  Mark Schwarzer who cost Fulham nothing.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

To be fair Almunia did a very creditable job last season, no worse than a Schwarzer. It's not unreasonable to think he'd do the same this one.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

The problem today wasnt the defence - it was the midfield that didnt hold the ball - it surrendered possession far too often - Rosicky was the chief culprit.  Eastmond did a decent job but no-one else did.  Nasri was also awful and Diaby was just aimless.  Arsenal sat back when they could easily have scored more.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Ya, dunno why commentators always say Arsenal are good at keep ball. We're crap at it, which is why we blow leads. Wigan wouldn't have bothered if we didn't keep giving sniffs.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Couldnt agree more.  Rosicky and Nasri offered up possession far too many times.  Rosicky is completely shot - I havent a clue what he does on the pitch that's of any use aparty from turning in circles.

Nasri is not good enough in the middle of the pitch and isn't pacey enough to play on the wing.  Diaby is good enough but is frustrating.  The only 2 players that came out with any credit today were Walcott and Campbell.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't have a problem with Nasri, let's not forget his better games so quickly! He's young and inconsistent, nothing unusual. Diaby the same.

Agree on Rosicky though  He's the senior player, he should have no trouble passing it around comfortably.


----------



## Corax (Apr 18, 2010)

My insincerest condolences.

Now if you can pick yourselves up and take it out on Citeh, that'd be marvellous.  Thanks.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2010)

Rosicky wins fouls..thats it


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

RvP is hopefully back for City so we might. Adebayor will be giving a shit though and he's bloody good then. Shame he's so lazy, could be such a fine player.

Rosicky got robbed as often as he got fouled


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> RvP is hopefully back for City so we might. Adebayor will be giving a shit though and he's bloody good then. Shame he's so lazy, could be such a fine player.
> 
> Rosicky got robbed as often as he got fouled



It's pretty obvious that neither Rosicky nor Eduardo are going to be the players they were - so get rid of them.  I honestly don't know where you play Nasri - he was shocking today.  If the ref had given a penalty he'd have been off too.

Bendtner had no support up front.  I didn't understand the subs either and what on earth Eboue was doing - he spent most of the time on the left wing for goodness sake.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> It's pretty obvious that neither Rosicky nor Eduardo are going to be the players they were - so get rid of them.


I liked the idea on ZM of loaning out Eduardo to a Spanish side to give him match time. Otherwise I agree. Sad but gotta do what ya gotta do. Especially with that 25 squad member limit coming in.


> I honestly don't know where you play Nasri - he was shocking today.  If the ref had given a penalty he'd have been off too.


Shocking? He had 3 misplaced passes, one of them a corner (another was the assist), another a free kick. He wasn't great, but why shocking?


> Bendtner had no support up front.  I didn't understand the subs either and what on earth Eboue was doing - he spent most of the time on the left wing for goodness sake.


I'll never understand Wenger's subs sadly.

On a more positive note I really like Eastmond. Has that nice quiet efficiency about him.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I liked the idea on ZM of loaning out Eduardo to a Spanish side to give him match time. Otherwise I agree. Sad but gotta do what ya gotta do. Especially with that 25 squad member limit coming in.
> 
> Shocking? He had 3 misplaced passes, one of them a corner (another was the assist), another a free kick. He wasn't great, but why shocking?
> 
> ...



I quite like Eastmond too.  I have no idea why Denilson wasn't playing today though.  When did he get injured?  Could he really not have played today?  Nasri just does very little for me - he's better than Rosicky but only just.  I'd much rather see Jack Wilshere playing behind the strikers instead of Nasri - Wilshere is ready for the first time right now and should be playing.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2010)

next season, lets hope Wilshere plays


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I quite like Eastmond too.  I have no idea why Denilson wasn't playing today though.  When did he get injured?  Could he really not have played today?


Not even on the bench so guess not.


> Nasri just does very little for me - he's better than Rosicky but only just.


He's a good foil for Fabregas/RvP. He's the sort who needs quality around him.


> I'd much rather see Jack Wilshere playing behind the strikers instead of Nasri - Wilshere is ready for the first time right now and should be playing.


Behind the strikers :?

Not sure, perhaps. Only with an otherwise strong team out though, he shouldn't have the pressure of being creator on him.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Not even on the bench so guess not.
> 
> He's a good foil for Fabregas/RvP. He's the sort who needs quality around him.
> 
> ...



Wilshere looks excellent whenever Ive seen him play for Bolton.  I'd rather see players with guts and fight on the pitch than those who don't seem to give a damn.

I cant believe that Denilson couldnt have played today - get an injection and play - you're paid £60k a week.  It didnt matter if it set him back as Song is back next week as is Arshavin - he was needed today.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 18, 2010)

WIGAN


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

What's his injury if you're so sure he could play?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

We should buy  guy. Looks good.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> We should buy  guy. Looks good.



He's already an Arsenal player


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

It was a joke 

He'd surely be better than that clown who played today!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh..

I'm sure Fabianski isn't good enough but it seems a bit harsh to write players off on the back of one game? In his case played behind Campbell and Silvestre, so not the regular back 4.

As for Rosicky, instead of slotting into a confident midfield, he has to play in a team without regulars such as Fabregas, Song, Arshavin and without Van Persie up front and in front of Campbell and Silvestre. He's not the only player who needs time to settle back in, surely?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Oh..
> 
> I'm sure Fabianski isn't good enough but it seems a bit harsh to write players off on the back of one game? In his case played behind Campbell and Silvestre, so not the regular back 4.


I totally agree. Unfortunately Fabianski has a record as a clown 


> As for Rosicky, instead of slotting into a confident midfield, he has to play in a team without regulars such as Fabregas, Song, Arshavin and without Van Persie up front and in front of Campbell and Silvestre. He's not the only player who needs time to settle back in, surely?


I wouldn't complain if he wasn't great but played tidily. He was constantly getting robbed though, that's just inexcusable.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Oh..
> 
> I'm sure Fabianski isn't good enough but it seems a bit harsh to write players off on the back of one game? In his case played behind Campbell and Silvestre, so not the regular back 4.
> 
> As for Rosicky, instead of slotting into a confident midfield, he has to play in a team without regulars such as Fabregas, Song, Arshavin and without Van Persie up front and in front of Campbell and Silvestre. He's not the only player who needs time to settle back in, surely?



I think Rosicky has had plenty of time.  He doesn't even shoot anymore.  You can't criticise Campbell - he's been excellent.  Silvestre wasn't even that bad today.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What's his injury if you're so sure he could play?



Ive no idea.  Im just saying I find the level of injuries ridiculous.  Im pretty sure Denilson hasnt broken a leg or torn ligaments.  If there was a way he could have got through 60 minutes with medication, then he should have played.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Why though? Eastmond played pretty well. There was no need to do anything extreme with Denilson, assuming there was even the possibility of it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Why though? Eastmond played pretty well. There was no need to do anything extreme with Denilson, assuming there was even the possibility of it.



My point is that, today, we could have got back in the title race.  We had to name a kid from the youth team on the bench.  United have played Rooney twice unfit in the past couple of weeks.  The world cup or injuries that need nursing after the end of a season are an irrelevance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> My point is that, today, we could have got back in the title race.  We had to name a kid from the youth team on the bench.  United have played Rooney twice unfit in the past couple of weeks.  The world cup or injuries that need nursing after the end of a season are an irrelevance.


you're just waiting for the call-up to take over from wenger.

newsflash: it won't happen


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> My point is that, today, we could have got back in the title race.  We had to name a kid from the youth team on the bench.  United have played Rooney twice unfit in the past couple of weeks.  The world cup or injuries that need nursing after the end of a season are an irrelevance.



Arshavin, Gallas and Fabregas were all unfit before the Barcelona game. None of them have played since. 

We were 2-0 up with 10 minutes to go. We didn't drop out of the title race today. It just feels that way.. 4 points in the last 12 from an easy run in would suggest there's more?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2010)

Actually missed the arsenal game earlier, was shocked that it ended 3-2 but didn't know you were 2-0 up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow@ N'zogbia's goal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2010)

great goal wasn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2010)

Just such a classic moment especially since it completed the comeback win in the last minute.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2010)

shit happens.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Arshavin, Gallas and Fabregas were all unfit before the Barcelona game. None of them have played since.
> 
> We were 2-0 up with 10 minutes to go. We didn't drop out of the title race today. It just feels that way.. 4 points in the last 12 from an easy run in would suggest there's more?



Arshavin wasn't unfit before the Barcelona game - he got injured during the match.  Gallas had had 4 days training and appeared ok it has been said.  There's a difference between certain types of injuries - Im saying some players could continue to play with the injuries theyre carrying.

Van Persie has been 'fit' for about 6 weeks apparently - Im saying that there is a little too much caution displayed at Arsenal.  Why not bring him on today when we were two up and kill the game.  Wenger has blamed the players and rightly so but he was way too conservative today.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Arshavin wasn't unfit before the Barcelona game - he got injured during the match.  Gallas had had 4 days training and appeared ok it has been said.  There's a difference between certain types of injuries - Im saying some players could continue to play with the injuries theyre carrying.


No one plays injured midfielders! They can't do their job. Especially when you have a replacement. Even Rooney playing while clearly unfit was an obvious desperation move, and didn't really work anyway. He was a passenger for Bayern, and was dreadful against City.


> Van Persie has been 'fit' for about 6 weeks apparently - Im saying that there is a little too much caution displayed at Arsenal.


Fit != match fit. Name one player who has started games right after coming back from a 5 month layoff? Spurs, in midweek, was his first game in 5 bloody months.


> Why not bring him on today when we were two up and kill the game.


1) He played too long against Spurs out of necessity.
2) City is more important than 2-0 up against Wigan.
3) A manager shouldn't have to bring on anyone to kill a 2-0 lead against Wigan.


> Wenger has blamed the players and rightly so but he was way too conservative today.


He was sensible.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 19, 2010)

What ever the resoning behind the defeat at Wigan, one thing I'm glad of is that AW is finally talking about supplimenting our team over the summer. This could be a blessing in desguise.

I've felt that a little of the Man U approach wouldnt hurt, ie buying one or two quality players to fill the gap that our youth system is unable to provide, and when I say quality I mean in the 24-26 age range and proven.

Lots of talk of Joe Hart being one target, which is a start (although I'm not sure how good he is).


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

so the young polish fella at Brentford, I wonder if AW has designs on putting him in first team next season.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Lots of talk of Joe Hart being one target, which is a start (although I'm not sure how good he is).



I reckon he'd be an ace signing.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 19, 2010)

pboi said:


> so the young polish fella at Brentford, I wonder if AW has designs on putting him in first team next season.



Yes, he's been getting rave reviews but only 17/18, maybe too young for Arsenals first team?

But I do see Wojciech Szczesny (cut and pasted...) as the long term answer.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> What ever the resoning behind the defeat at Wigan, one thing I'm glad of is that AW is finally talking about supplimenting our team over the summer. This could be a blessing in desguise.


That's because the financial restrictions are mostly gone, not because we lost..


> I've felt that a little of the Man U approach wouldnt hurt, ie buying one or two quality players to fill the gap that our youth system is unable to provide, and when I say quality I mean in the 24-26 age range and proven.


Yes, that costs money. We have money now, we didn't before so we couldn't do it.


> Lots of talk of Joe Hart being one target, which is a start (although I'm not sure how good he is).


He's good, dunno why City would sell tho.


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

Instead they thought it was won, coasted half-heartedly through the rest of the game and got taught the same lesson by Wigan as we had been taught by Sp*rs and Barcelona - desire and will to win a game goes a long, long way. As it became clear Arsenal weren't particularly interested in doing anything more than hanging on to the two goal lead, as evidenced by the manager's reluctance to bring on Robin van Persie, Wigan kept at us knowing one goal could very well put the shits up us. And how right they were.

If you watch replays of Wigan's first goal you can see Abou Diaby running alongside goalscorer Ben Watson. The ball goes wide, Watson keeps going into the area, Diaby trundles along watching the ball and when it's fizzed back into our box Watson is alone, with all the time in the world to sidefoot past Lukasz Fabianski. This is the kind of goal that I've been talking about all season. An individual mistake that is nothing to do with lack of skill or ability, it's entirely down to laziness. Diaby must have known Watson was his man, that he had defensive responsibility, yet still he shirked it. This goal would not have been difficult to prevent, it just required a little concentration and defensive discipline, but once again we've been found wanting in that area. I can point out specific examples of this happening before this season but lessons don't ever seem to be learned.

With the goal giving them a huge boost Wigan just went for it. There's no other way to describe it. They knew this was an Arsenal team capable of conceding at any time and with Premier League survival to play for (clearly more important than any outside chance of an actual trophy, like) they went at us. Nasri cleared off the line from one of a succession of corners but the goal was coming, you just knew it. And when you play Lukasz Fabianski in goal, the longer the game goes without him dropping a massive clanger, the more nervous you get. 

Wigan took a corner from our left hand side, Fabianski came, got two hands on it and promptly fumbled it onto the head of Titus fucking Bramble who headed it over the line. Clichy's vain attempt to hack it clear was too late. 2-2. I know we're supposed to believe Almunia had a wrist injury but I suspect he could have played yesterday and I expect him to play against City. Maybe the manager thought Wigan away would be a nice easy way for Fabianski to redeem himself for his outrageously bad season so far but to me it's clear the Pole has no business playing at this level right now. 

He might well be a very nice young man, he might well have the reflexes of a cat and pull off wonder saves in training day after day, the bottom line is he makes mistakes in every single game he plays and most of those mistakes cost Arsenal goals. He has the mental strength of Joey Deacon. I've had to reassess the way I judge players after Alex Song proved me wronger than wrong but I don't think I'm wrong this time when I say Fabianski is not good enough. He's had plenty of chances, he's pretty much fucked them all up. It's not nice to see, he was clearly upset, but his own personal torment is really not an issue. He's got to be judged by what he does when he plays for Arsenal and on that basis I can only say he's as poor a keeper as I've ever seen in an Arsenal shirt.

A draw would have been bad enough but when Charles N'Zogbia took the ball across the penalty area and cracked in a left footed shot off the post the humiliation was complete. 2-0 up with ten minutes to go and you end up losing 3-2. There's something seriously wrong there. Before I go on, let me give credit to Wigan. They didn't give up, they kept fighting and trying and hoping, and they got their reward. It's as famous a victory as they'll ever have, the circumstances of it were incredible, and they'll live to fight another year at the top. Good luck to them.

Arsenal too got exactly what they deserved from that game. Nothing. I don't want to hear one thing about injuries and players missing. The manager refused to use that as an excuse after the game and nor should any fan. The players we had out there were capable of going 2-0 up, there's no reason why they couldn't have won that game. 

It's after such a performance that you have to question the intelligence of some of our players. You've watched the best team in the world work like Trojans as they beat you in the Champions League. You've seen your local rivals do exactly the same during a painful midweek defeat. So why do some of these players think it's ok for them to coast through a game like this? It's because they look at Wigan as a game they just have to turn up to win. It's because they're too cosseted, too comfortable and too cocksure. They think they're far better than they actually are. 

I normally try not to single out players but Abou Diaby drove me mental yesterday. Not too long ago he was putting in the kind of dynamic displays that made us all think we'd got a seriously good player on our hands. In recent weeks he's been found wanting and his sloppy, lazy play encapsulated Arsenal's performance. I felt sorry for young Craig Eastmond who tried his hardest but is barely ready for this level. He needed the senior midfield partners to help him out and to show him the way. Eastmond ran his socks off, harried, tackled, got stuck in, Diaby ambled his way through the game. Like Fabiasnki, he has had many chances and has shown that he's got plenty of talent - yesterday showed that he doesn't have the attitude or the balls to be a top player. He was abject.

Ultimately though questions have to be asked of Arsene. Why did he not give Robin van Persie twenty minutes? He needs the match sharpness ahead of the City game and would have provided a real attacking threat. Throwing him on with just injury time left was almost embarrassing. What made Arsene think Fran Merida, a player who is leaving the club in the summer by all accounts, would have been a better option than van Persie? Where is his motivation to win a game for Arsenal? I've nothing against the lad, he's decided his career will be better furthered elsewhere and that's entirely down to him, but it was an odd change for me.

Wenger spoke afterwards about us having problems keeping the ball, but that wasn't anything to do with the pitch or the way Wigan tackled us, it was entirely about our own attitude. It was clear we were coasting through that game and despite what he says I believe Arsene thought it was won as well. He didn't see Wigan as any kind of threat and so there was no real urgency on his part to put things right. That the changes he was making came in the 81st minute tells you exactly that.

He was happy to settle for the mediocre win and deflect any post-match criticism of our performance by talking about lacking a bit 'the sharpness', the midweek games, the injuries, and pointing to the fact we got three points. He got it spectacularly wrong. Those players needed a rocket up their arses yesterday. They needed to be reminded they were playing for the Arsenal, wearing our shirt, representing those fans who made the long journey north early yesterday morning, and the way we got turned over by Wigan was nothing short of a disgrace. The players and the manager let the club down yesterday. 

This morning we should be sitting comfortably in third, just two points behind United, three behind Chelsea, and with three games to go hoping against hope that something miraculous might happen. Instead we're now looking nervously over our shoulders at Man City and Sp*rs and wondering if we can hang on to third place.

Watching yesterday you would never have known this Arsenal team still had an outside chance of winning the league title. They lacked motivation, they lacked discipline, they lacked balls and most of all they lacked heart. And that is about the worst thing I can accuse any Arsenal team of. Lack of talent and ability I can live with all day long once we try our best. If, for some players, that's their idea of their best then we've got to be ruthless and let them ply their trade elsewhere. And if the manager can't motivate his players properly for a game like this then he's got to take long, hard look at himself too.

Sorry to start your Monday like this but this result has really annoyed me. Barcelona I lived with, even Sp*rs I could cope with, but yesterday's craven surrender of a game we should have won is just not something I can defend in any shape or form.

After the game the Mugsmasher called over to my house and we played a bit of FIFA. 

"That result has added truth to the table", he said. "You're the third best team in the league".

With three games to go, one of them against a team who could nick that position, we've got to go out and prove it. We've got to react. Over to you, Arsenal


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

Arseblog gets it right


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

To be fair the players were like that all last season. This season has definitely been better in that regard.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 19, 2010)

pboi said:


> I've had to reassess the way I judge players after Alex Song proved me wronger than wrong but I don't think I'm wrong this time when I say Fabianski is not good enough.
> 
> Blah blah blah
> 
> ...



You have to be borderline mental to write that much, that often about football? From Ireland. And then play FIFA. How old is he? 

Obviously this in no way reminds me of a poster here..


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

lol

anyway, arseblog is very good. and updated most days.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That's because the financial restrictions are mostly gone, not because we lost...



Dont know about that really. If we'd gone on to scrape these last few games and finnish'd 2nd I dont think AW would be thinking so radically. 



Discordia said:


> Yes, that costs money. We have money now, we didn't before so we couldn't do it....



Yup, happy dayz...Worth the 5/6 years of belt tightening for a secure financial future. 

But now that we have the money we should spend it.



Discordia said:


> He's good, dunno why City would sell tho.



Given is the key. JH is going to be Numer two for the forseable future there. At Arsenal he'll be straght in (I would imagine).

As for Man C's wish's, if the player doest want to stay then it very hard to keep them, usually.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Dont know about that really. If we'd gone on to scrape these last few games and finnish'd 2nd I dont think AW would be thinking so radically.


What radical notions is he thinking of :?


> Yup, happy dayz...Worth the 5/6 years of belt tightening for a secure financial future.
> 
> But now that we have the money we should spend it.


He will. I find it utterly bizarre that people think Wenger actually chooses not to spend money. As if there isn't a single player in the world he rather fancies and would like!


> Given is the key. JH is going to be Numer two for the forseable future there. At Arsenal he'll be straght in (I would imagine).
> 
> As for Man C's wish's, if the player doest want to stay then it very hard to keep them, usually.


Yeah, we'll see if Mancini rates Given or not I guess. Doubt Wenger will go for someone untested like that though. Lloris would be good, already playing in the CL.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What radical notions is he thinking of :?!.



Maybe radical was the wrong word. How's about the word "tweek" does that meet you approval? 



Discordia said:


> He will. I find it utterly bizarre that people think Wenger actually chooses not to spend money. As if there isn't a single player in the world he rather fancies and would like.




You're talking to the converted.



Discordia said:


> Yeah, we'll see if Mancini rates Given or not I guess. Doubt Wenger will go for someone untested like that though. Lloris would be good, already playing in the CL.



I would say he's been tested at Birmingham and done quite well (by all accounts).


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Maybe radical was the wrong word. How's about the word "tweek" does that meet you approval?


He's often tweaking stuff. Finally giving up on 4-4-2 is a pretty big tweak for example.


> You're talking to the converted.


Muttering to myself Can't comprehend people thinking a manager would _choose_ not to spend money.


> I would say he's been tested at Birmingham and done quite well (by all accounts).


Big, big step up though. I wouldn't be surprised if Fabianski does very well when he goes to another club with less pressure. It's clearly his nerves that are wrecking him. Same thing happened to Ben Foster. Will Hart be able to step up? Dunno..hope so, but maybe better to go with someone who's already stepped up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

You could have Foster for about £8, I believe...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

The best keeper in England for 8 quid?! no wai!

Seriously though, it always sucks seeing talented players defeated by laziness/nerves/whatever.


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Seriously though, it always sucks seeing talented players defeated by laziness/nerves/whatever.



See Adel Taraabt and Giovani Dos Santos for further details.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No one plays injured midfielders! They can't do their job. Especially when you have a replacement. Even Rooney playing while clearly unfit was an obvious desperation move, and didn't really work anyway. He was a passenger for Bayern, and was dreadful against City.
> 
> Fit != match fit. Name one player who has started games right after coming back from a 5 month layoff? Spurs, in midweek, was his first game in 5 bloody months.
> 
> ...



well it will only look sensible after 3 points on Saturday.  And that's not hindsight being a wonderful thing.

Anyone care to add to this list of players who should be got rid of in the summer

Almunia
Fabianski 
Mannone
Gilbert
Senderos
Hoyte (won't make it)
Randall (ditto)
Eboue
Silvestre
Denilson
Eduardo
Rosicky
Vela (controversial but seen v little so far)

And another point that has frustrated me in the last few weeks is the reluctance to use Traore as a left winger when we've been short on players.  He's pacey, an excellent crosser of the ball and he can defend (sometimes).


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

Getting rid of all 3 keepers would be a bit silly, even if you bought one and promoted unspellablepolishguy. Ask Chelsea why you need 3 keepers 

Eboue (and we don't have other right backs..) & Denilson are good squad players. Send Eduardo on loan for a season before getting rid. Agree on the rest, let Wilshire take Rosickys spot.


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Anyone care to add to this list of players who should be got rid of in the summer
> 
> Almunia
> Fabianski
> ...



Fabregas is deadwood.  We should see if we can dupe the spuds into a swap deal for Bentley.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Anyone care to add to this list of players who should be got rid of in the summer


What might help is ...

Manuel
Almunia

Lukasz
Fabianski

Vito
Mannone

Wojciech
Szczesny

Bacary
Sagna

Thomas
Vermaelen

Philippe
Senderos

William
Gallas

Mikael
Silvestre

Johan
Djourou

Gael
Clichy

Kieran
Gibbs

Armand
Traore

Sol
Campbell

Abou
Diaby

Cesc
Fabregas

Tomas
Rosicky

Samir
Nasri

Denilson

Aaron
Ramsey

Alex
Song

Jack
Wilshere

Andrey
Arshavin

Emmanuel
Eboue

Fran
Merida


Eduardo

Robin
van Persie

Carlos
Vela

Theo
Walcott

Nicklas
Bendtner
???

COYS


----------



## revol68 (Apr 19, 2010)

ska invita said:


> What might help is ...
> 
> Manuel
> Almunia
> ...



as much as I like to laugh at Arsenal fans it's a bit wankerish how you've never shown any interest in the football forum (besides a mental thread about it all being fixed etc) until the spurs win on Wednesday night.


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> as much as I like to laugh at Arsenal fans it's a bit wankerish how you've never shown any interest in the football forum (besides a mental thread about it all being fixed etc) until the spurs win on Wednesday night.



The formatting's a bit shite too.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Corax said:


> The formatting's a bit shite too.


----------



## pboi (Apr 19, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 19, 2010)

considering that everyone was writing us off before the season started, I still feel proud that we pushed the chaves and Man Ure so far.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Getting rid of all 3 keepers would be a bit silly.



Not if you buy 2


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> considering that everyone was writing us off before the season started, I still feel proud that we pushed the chaves and Man Ure so far.



Did you not read what everyone was writing about Man Utd pre season, apparently Arsenal and Man United should be battling for 4th spot with Man City and Chelsea should be chasing after Liverpool for first.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Not if you buy 2



Don't agree with that never-ending list of people to be got rid of you posted earlier but this makes sense. 

I can't see how Almunia or Fabianski would play any better if only one new keeper was brought in. You'd still have Mannone and the unpronounceable Pole.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Don't agree with that never-ending list of people to be got rid of you posted earlier but this makes sense.
> 
> I can't see how Almunia or Fabianski would play any better if only one new keeper was brought in. You'd still have Mannone and the unpronounceable Pole.



Of my list I think the only ones Wenbger won't get rid of (or consider getting rid of) are Denilson and Vela.  Vela needs match time and should be loaned to a premiership club.  If not, he should be sold.  He only cost £125,000 - Arsenal would easily get £5 million now.

I don't think Arsenal need Denilson.  A midfield of Song, Fabregas, Diaby, Ramsey, Wilshere  plus back up next season of Eastmond and Jay Emanuel-Thomas should be enough.

Merida looks like he's going anyway.  He probably won't sell Eboue either.  I don't think he should be picked ahead of Walcott (as frustrating as Walcott can be) and I'd rather buy a reserve full-back.  Craig Eastmond is also a right back.

Here's an interesting table

http://goonertalk.com/2010/04/19/picture-arsenals-net-spending-in-premier-league-era-is-32m/


----------



## Diamond (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the rough figure for the transfer kitty this summer?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

Need more than 5 midfielders when playing 4-3-3. Especially when they're injury prone. Plus Ramsey/Wilshere are unknowns to an extent...every reason to keep Denilson.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Of my list I think the only ones Wenbger won't get rid of (or consider getting rid of) are Denilson and Vela.  Vela needs match time and should be loaned to a premiership club.  If not, he should be sold.  He only cost £125,000 - Arsenal would easily get £5 million now.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal need Denilson.  A midfield of Song, Fabregas, Diaby, Ramsey, Wilshere  plus back up next season of Eastmond and Jay Emanuel-Thomas should be enough.
> 
> ...



So interesting it's worth putting up

*Arsenal’s net spending in Premier League era*







Birmingham & Sunderland have spent more money than us... !

I think we, can be righfully proud that the Arsenal have remained in the top four when you consider the mental spending that's been going on around us.


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2010)

yea but Arsenal already had a fantastic team, who (it pains me to say) were a delight to watch. They didn't need to spend a penny. OK, injuries were a downfall for you the end of this season, but you've still got enough high quality players to carry you through. 3rd spot isn't bad you know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Does anyone know the rough figure for the transfer kitty this summer?


i read that it was £30m


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

xes said:


> yea but Arsenal already had a fantastic team, who (it pains me to say) were a delight to watch. They didn't need to spend a penny. OK, injuries were a downfall for you the end of this season, but you've still got enough high quality players to carry you through. 3rd spot isn't bad you know



I see your point, however, so did the likes of Man U but it doest stop them from buying £30mill pound players who (esp in Rooneys case) they'd be fucked without.

Yes third is good, just doesnt seem it at the moment though.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 20, 2010)

That would sound about right. I expect that Ivan Gazidis and co are ratcheting up the transfer hunt right now in order to snaffle their targets before the World Cup starts.


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I see your point, however, so did the likes of Man U but it doest stop them from buying £30mill pound players who (esp in Rooneys case) they'd be fucked without.
> 
> Yes third is good, just doesnt seem it at the moment though.



United have always been a vaccum for players and money. OK it's earnt them a few bob and trophies in the process, but is that the way you'd rather go? Sucking the life out of football?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i read that it was £30m



25 mill for Addy, 15 Mill for Toure equals £40 Million (plus "more" apparently, how much I dont know)


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i read that it was £30m



Almost a Berbatov or a Veron.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

xes said:


> United have always been a vaccum for players and money. OK it's earnt them a few bob and trophies in the process, but is that the way you'd rather go? Sucking the life out of football?




Of course not (in fact I'm glad we are were we are by our own methods and not apping the Chavs and Northern bods), but we are in a position now to compete with the likes of Chavs/Man U ect...Should be an interesting summer.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

It does take time to catch up tho. United are still benefitting from all that dosh on Rio, Chelsea on Drogba/Essien etc etc.


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Of course not (in fact I'm glad we are were we are by our own methods and not apping the Chavs and Northern bods), but we are in a position now to compete with the likes of Chavs/Man U ect...Should be an interesting summer.



agreed, and agreed


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 20, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Of my list I think the only ones Wenbger won't get rid of (or consider getting rid of) are Denilson and Vela.  Vela needs match time and should be loaned to a premiership club.  If not, he should be sold.  He only cost £125,000 - Arsenal would easily get £5 million now.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal need Denilson.  A midfield of Song, Fabregas, Diaby, Ramsey, Wilshere  plus back up next season of Eastmond and Jay Emanuel-Thomas should be enough.
> 
> ...




That is interesting but it's somewhat skewed towards suggesting teams who have been big spenders in the league longer have spent less than they actually have. 15 years ago, if you could've bought a world class player for £5-15m, now it costs £50-75m, but this isn't reflected in the figure. 

Thus the spending of a team like Aston Villa, who have laid out a fair wedge recently but traditionally didn't, seems similar to that of Man Utd, because the figures over value recent spending. For example, Man Utd bought Andy Cole for £7.5m in about 1994, and Aston Villa bought Ashley Young for £9m a few years back, but on the budget sheet it looks as if Ashley Young was more expensive, if you adjusted for inflation (much higher in football than in other sectors), Cole would cost about £45m today.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> That is interesting but it's somewhat skewed towards suggesting teams who have been big spenders in the league longer have spent less than they actually have. 15 years ago, if you could've bought a world class player for £5-15m, now it costs £50-75m, but this isn't reflected in the figure.
> 
> Thus the spending of a team like Aston Villa, who have laid out a fair wedge recently but traditionally didn't, seems similar to that of Man Utd, because the figures over value recent spending. For example, Man Utd bought Andy Cole for £7.5m in about 1994, and Aston Villa bought Ashley Young for £9m a few years back, but on the budget sheet it looks as if Ashley Young was more expensive, if you adjusted for inflation (much higher in football than in other sectors), Cole would cost about £45m today.




So if you adjusted for inflation, how diferrent would that table look then?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

The only thing missing from that table is the current value of players bought - it's a nonsense without it.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The only thing missing from that table is the current value of players bought - it's a nonsense without it.



This is over the life of the EPL, so I would imagine that would be covered in the "sold" total in the chart.

I'm sure the current value of todays players would be reflected in a future chart.


----------



## pboi (Apr 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The only thing missing from that table is the current value of players bought - it's a nonsense without it.



how would you value players retired etc?  that is also a nonsense


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

It's impossible to determine the value of a player until they are sold, at which point that is their value.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's impossible to determine the value of a player until they are sold, at which point that is their value.



How do you think players are insured against career-ending injury? How do you think flights of teams to away are insured? Etc, etc, etc.

It's a business, usually with shareholders, so of course you value your assets. Apart from anything else HMRC requires it as a matter of law.

I don't believe you can be this clueless anyway, has to be a wind up.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes dear, but you always would tend to overvalue for both insurance and financial institutions.

It also adds an unacceptably arbitrary variant - far more sensible to look at basic net spends and incomes imo.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

So a player bought for £1 million and currently worth £20 million in the market is a net loss of £1 million in that table.

Very sensible.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

The two teams trading at a profit are Portsmouth and West Ham.. so it lacks something as a table.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2010)

What's not sensible about it? All teams are in the same boat and you're still free to comment on individual teams and circumstances. 

I'm not quite clear why you're on this asinine line of 'principled' attack against a simple, telling statistical comparison. Instead you'd want to replace it with some more arbitrary and less transparent. Daft to the point of big stupid


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

Basic  accounting, if you have assets of varying types, you measure like against like:

Debit: £Player A purchased
Credit: £Player A sold
P/L: A-B


next player .  . .


Think about it, how can you not take account the value of the assets in the company at the present time - it's part of the worth of the company itself.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> How do you think players are insured against career-ending injury? How do you think flights of teams to away are insured? Etc, etc, etc.


Well insurance would simply be a matter of how much the team wants to insure their player for, ie whatever they're worth to that club. Not the same as their worth on the market really.


> It's a business, usually with shareholders, so of course you value your assets. Apart from anything else HMRC requires it as a matter of law.
> 
> I don't believe you can be this clueless anyway, has to be a wind up.


Neither, I just think it's very subjective, and ultimately not very useful information. Better to just show how much each team has actually spent acquiring their team, then each person can make up their own mind whether that was good value for money or not.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> The two teams trading at a profit are Portsmouth and West Ham.. so it lacks something as a table.



That information is in a wage bill as percent of turnover table


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

Right. I'll leave you with that.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

also all you clowns are talking about price/exchange value, value is different.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

discordia said:


> that information is in a wage bill as percent of turnover table



?



revol68 said:


> also all you clowns are talking about price/exchange value, value is different.



?


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

You bunch of stattos.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> also all you clowns are talking about price/exchange value, value is different.



Actually Rooney is a classic example, according to that table he's a liability of £25 million (or whatever it was). No regard being taken of his current worth of, say, £60 million - he's just a liability of £25 for that purpose.

Try getting your accounts signed off by a firm of accountants when with a £85 million error


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Actually Rooney is a classic example, according to that table he's a liability of £25 million (or whatever it was). No regard being taken of his current worth of, say, £60 million - he's just a liability of £25 for that purpose.
> 
> *Try getting your accounts signed off by a firm of accountants when with a £85 million error*



Financial institutions, you say?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


>



?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> ?



The labour theory of value holds that exchange value(or price) is not the same as value, value being defined as the 'socially necessary abstract labour time' embodied in a commodity (in Marx's terminology).


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The labour theory of value holds that exchange value(or price) is not the same as value, value being defined as the 'socially necessary abstract labour time' embodied in a commodity (in Marx's terminology).



?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

It means the table is meaningless. But it probably goes down well on fan sites.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It means the table is meaningless. But it probably goes down well on fan sites.



Well no it doesn't mean the table is meaningless if you are interested in how much money a club has spent on assembling it's squad, though of course other issues like transfer market inflation does mean it has serious limitations.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

And what would it mean if current values of players bought was added?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> ?



I'm telling you the reason why value and exchange value are not the same.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well no it doesn't mean the table is meaningless if you are interested in how much money a club has spent on assembling it's squad, though of course other issues like transfer market inflation does mean it has serious limitations.



Other than the (rather serious) issue of inflation, it seems perfectly good for knowing how much a club has spent in transfers (need wage info too though) to achieve whatever they have + their current team.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends what you're trying to demonstrate - for example, you might want to know what revenues  the expenditure on assets generating annually.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> And what would it mean if current values of players bought was added?



yeah but that also means that a team who bought a player cheap and developed him on into a world class player would be misrepresented.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Other than the (rather serious) issue of inflation, it seems perfectly good for knowing how much a club has spent in transfers (need wage info too though) to achieve whatever they have + their current team.



yeah it's not a 'useless' table just one that needs to be approached with some nuance.

it's pretty amazing the amount of money Liverpool have spunked on no mark players though.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah it's not a 'useless' table just one that needs to be approached with some nuance.


As with any such information, really..


> it's pretty amazing the amount of money Liverpool have spunked on no mark players though.


I doubt any table-fiddling could save them/Spurs/Villa etc from embarassment.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I doubt any table-fiddling could save them/Spurs/Villa etc from embarassment.



Altho I agree with you (and hence the spurs fans' opposition to it all) it's probably more embarassing for west ham and portsmouth.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

Why would it be embarassing for them?


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, in West Ham's case because we've been run so badly that, despite spending long periods of time in the PL with all the attendant TV payments, high ticket prices and increased turnover, we still haven't spent any money on transfers over 17 years.

Don't get me wrong, it's funny that Spurs have spent hundreds of millions of pounds to get almost exactly nowhere but at least they've been able to do that.  We're so shit that somebody gave us £35 million a year_ just for being in the competition_ and we still can't keep hold of it long enough to actually spend it on possibly improving the squad.

Plus a lot of that money is from Rio, Defoe, Johnson, Lampard etc etc and we couldn't even hold on to them.

That's why it's embarassing.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah yes. Their embarassment would come in a wage table, not a transfer one


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ah yes. Their embarassment would come in a wage table, not a transfer one




Nah, the big wages were only since the Icelandics took over.  About 4 years?  And they've been cut back since.

God knows where the rest of it went.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2010)

Any club that's had Harry Bungpuss as manager seems not to be doing so well.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Any club that's had Harry Bungpuss as manager seems not to be doing so well.



Unlike him.


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> Nah, the big wages were only since the Icelandics took over.  About 4 years?  And they've been cut back since.
> 
> God knows where the rest of it went.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

mattie said:


>


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Any club that's had Harry Bungpuss as manager seems not to be doing so well.



Whereas Bungpuss, tax fraud charges aside, seems to be doing quite well for himself thankyouverymuch.

eta:  oops, I'm plagiarising.


----------



## pboi (Apr 20, 2010)

hesgotatwitch has a real track record doesnt he?

sawhim proclaiming his innocence in an interview the other day, but it cant be coincidence!


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2010)

pboi said:


> hesgotatwitch has a real track record doesnt he?
> 
> sawhim proclaiming his innocence in an interview the other day, but it cant be coincidence!




you can tell he's lying if he's twitching.

he's shit at poker.


----------



## mattie (Apr 20, 2010)

tommers said:


>





We paid for that.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 20, 2010)

Good job the compensation some clubs have paid to managers isn't included


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> you can tell he's lying if he's twitching.
> 
> he's shit at poker.



Alan Davies summed it up when he was on Soccer AM - he said no-one could be a millionaire as manager of Bournemouth unless you were a crook.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 20, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Alan Davies summed it up when he was on Soccer AM - he said no-one could be a millionaire as manager of Bournemouth unless you were a crook.



Firstly, that's a good point well made, secondly what the fuck were you doing watching Soccer AM?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 21, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Firstly, that's a good point well made, secondly what the fuck were you doing watching Soccer AM?



Ive got 3 boys - we always watch Soccer AM


----------



## revol68 (Apr 21, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Ive got 3 boys - we always watch Soccer AM



The things people do for their children.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 21, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The things people do for their children.



Not really

Im happy looking at helen saturday mornings


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Alan Davies summed it up when he was on Soccer AM - he said no-one could be a millionaire as manager of Bournemouth unless you were a crook.


More expertise!

How much did he earn at Seattle Sounders?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 26, 2010)

Just been informed via email,
That i have won Guardian Pick The Score,
Round 31,April 10th -14th. (16 points.)

My prize ?
A replica shirt signed by the player of my choice,
Cesc Fabregas of course !

I'm over the moon !


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Just been informed via email,
> That i have won Guardian Pick The Score,
> Round 31,April 10th -14th. (16 points.)
> 
> ...



Excellent prize - well done ! I'm jealous.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 30, 2010)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Excellent prize - *well done !* I'm jealous.



Thanks.
I've been playing all season,
Have missed a few weeks.
Never came close to winning before,
So thought this was a spoof email,
(Even though the source was legit.)
Then thought they had made an error !
Went back and checked my email from them for the relevant week.
And hey presto !


----------



## pboi (May 1, 2010)

very,
interesting.
thanks, for
sharing.


----------



## Streathamite (May 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Did you not read what everyone was writing about Man Utd pre season, apparently Arsenal and Man United should be battling for 4th spot with Man City and Chelsea should be chasing after Liverpool for first.


don't recall Man U being written off as much as us, but broadly speaking I agree - love the (entirely misplaced) hysteria over City!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 3, 2010)

FA Womens Cup Final. (Kickoff 3pm.)
Everton v Arsenal.

Good luck ladies.

Only being shown on Sky Sports 2


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2010)

Hard luck de ladyez,first defeat in the FA Cup in 5 years,Ian Dowie's niece grabs the winner


----------



## chieftain (May 3, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Hard luck de ladyez,first defeat in the FA Cup in 5 years,Ian Dowie's niece grabs the winner



Hard luck de ladyez, well done Blackburn though


----------



## aylee (May 3, 2010)

Hard luck to Ian Dowie's niece if she looks anything like him.


----------



## gunneradt (May 4, 2010)

A few points need raising after yesterday.

Why continue to play Fabianski when his confidence has obviously gone.  I can't believe I'm saying that I'll be happy for Almunia to be back next Sunday.  Arsenal need to sell all the keepers except Chesney - none are good enough.

Why didn't Arshavin start?  Where on earth were Bendtner, Song and Clichy.  Where was Rosicky (not that he's any good).  Nasri and Diaby were both awful again.  Get rid of Nasri - he hasn't got the stomach for the premiership - he plays 5 good games a season.  Get rid of Vela - ditto aka Nasri.  Eboue was Arsena's best player yesterday and he took him off.  Don't play Eduardo again - get rid - he'll never be the same again - not his fault but just the way it is.

If we're going to use squad players then at least use some who want to put some effort in - he may as well have played Barazite or Luke Freeman.

And another thing.  Jack Wilshere has been outstanding at Bolton - he was great again at Spurs on Saturday (I watched all 90 mins).  He could have stayed at Arsenal this season and played consistently - why wasn't he given the chance.  He has to be a first choice next season - he's already better than Nasri and Diaby.


----------



## xes (May 4, 2010)

aylee said:


> Hard luck to Ian Dowie's niece if she looks anything like him.



I'll tell her dad that next time I see him  (he lives round here)


----------



## iROBOT (May 4, 2010)

I just want to show up and say "Pants!!" (FFS )

There, I've done it.

Roll on next season


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2010)

1 win in our last 8 games and that 1 needing a 94th minute winner at home to Wolves,not fucking good enough,good job the Scousers aren't playing like they did last season,we'd be in a right old struggle with the Spuds and Citeh for 4th.


----------



## TitanSound (May 4, 2010)

If Wenger does not spend this summer, I give up


----------



## chieftain (May 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Roll on next season



You sound like a Spurs fan fella... This time next year Rodders!


----------



## TitanSound (May 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> This time next year Rodders!



We'll be Premiershipaires


----------



## iROBOT (May 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> You sound like a Spurs fan fella...



I know 

It's shit.


----------



## paulhackett (May 4, 2010)

If a sustained dip highlights what changes need to be made then it's no harm done (3rd is 3rd is 3rd) so long as those changes are made? 

Wenger says 2 or 3 transfers? 1 is Chamakh - so Eduardo off?, 1 is a Centre back - so Silvestre off? 1 is a keeper - so Almunia off? I see Buffon hinting he may leave Juve.. we need a good number 2 behind Fabianski.

I'd have thought there would be a couple more after the past few weeks and depending on who decides  to go - Gallas?


----------



## Discordia (May 4, 2010)

I dont understand why people draw conclusions from irrelevant games.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 4, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> If a sustained dip highlights what changes need to be made then it's no harm done (3rd is 3rd is 3rd) so long as those changes are made?


Even 3rd place isn't assured yet - if spuds win their last 2 and the arse lose to fulham, then they could still even nick that!?


----------



## paulhackett (May 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Even 3rd place isn't assured yet - if spuds win their last 2 and the arse lose to fulham, then they could still even nick that!?



That's the thought I was trying not to think when I posted.. Fulham reserves playing for a starting place in the final.


----------



## chieftain (May 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I know
> 
> It's shit.



I'm loving it.


----------



## chieftain (May 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Even 3rd place isn't assured yet - if spuds win their last 2 and the arse lose to fulham, then they could still even nick that!?



Don't be so surprise if we do, or don't!


----------



## iROBOT (May 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I'm loving it.



That"s partly why it's shit.


----------



## paulhackett (May 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That"s partly why it's shit.


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2010)

We only need a point against Fulham on Sun cause our GD is better than the Spuds but the way we've been playing the last few weeks thats not a guarantee,good job we're not playing Chelsea or United away,so much for our "easy" run-in.


----------



## gunneradt (May 4, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> We only need a point against Fulham on Sun cause our GD is better than the Spuds but the way we've been playing the last few weeks thats not a guarantee,good job we're not playing Chelsea or United away,so much for our "easy" run-in.



I suspect we'll be playing Fulham reserves since the UEFA cup final is 3 days later


----------



## pboi (May 4, 2010)

cant remember the last time I watched such mediocrity as yesterday


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, went to the game on Monday - dreadful - that alongside the Wigan mess was a poor finish to the season.


----------



## gunneradt (May 5, 2010)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Yeah, went to the game on Monday - dreadful - that alongside the Wigan mess was a poor finish to the season.



Why on earth did you go to that match?  I remember going to an end of season match at Brighton in the early 80s where we were one up and lost 2-1 (I think).  Complete waste of money.


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2010)

http://www.premierleague.com/page/FormGuide
Our form guide atm is embarrassing


----------



## strung out (May 9, 2010)

this'll be the latest st totteringham's day in years (if it happens at all)


----------



## gunneradt (May 9, 2010)

happy st totteringham day

one bonus - I was able to watch the full 90 mins on tv as a result that the match still meant something


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2010)

Happy st totteringham day  A bit too close to the wire for my liking this time round (it's good to see that normal service has resumed with the Tinys today).

Well, third position, not bad when all things are considered, at least we'll not have the Euro qualifiers to disrupt pre-season, and much better then most predicted at the start of the campaign.

Should be an interesting Summer.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 9, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Happy st totteringham day  A bit too close to the wire for my liking this time round (it's good to see that normal service has resumed with the Tinys today).
> 
> *Well, third position, not bad when all things are considered*, at least we'll not have the Euro qualifiers to disrupt pre-season, and much better then most predicted at the start of the campaign.
> 
> Should be an interesting Summer.



Indeed.
And for a moment,
A tilt at the Title,
When no one gave us a chance.
Still playing positive football.
Keep the faith.


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2010)

If the Scousers had'nt been so shit this season would we have made the Champs League?


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/women/8671441.stm
Wahey well done the ladeyz


----------



## gunneradt (May 9, 2010)

Wilshere looked quality playing again today.  A midfield of Cesc, Song and Wilshere would be very good indeed.

Arshavin was rubbish again today.  I think we'd do well to cash in on him now.


----------



## hektik (May 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> this'll be the latest st totteringham's day in years (if it happens at all)



only since 3 (or 4) seasons ago, when we overtook them on the last day of the season - LASAGNE. 

I thought arshavin played pretty well today: he actually looked interested (in the first half anyway - the 2nd was pretty much treading water for both sides) and had a few flashes of brilliance...his desire was there (as when he got the first goal by closing down the space). If he had played with that much interest for the rest of the season, he may have got a few more goals. We looked more dangerous with RVP: more direct and the rest of the players had more space. In a season of "if only's", this was the biggest one: i think we would still have been rigth up there for longer if he had managed to not got injured. Fingers crossed that he makes it back from the world cup in one piece.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Wilshere looked quality playing again today.  A midfield of Cesc, Song and Wilshere would be very good indeed.
> 
> Arshavin was rubbish again today.  I think we'd do well to cash in on him now.


he didn't score the first goal yesterday......oh wait....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Don't be so surprise if we do


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>





chieftain said:


> Don't be so surprise if we do, or don't!




or don't! (forget the rest of the quote Nelson)


----------



## iROBOT (May 11, 2010)

Been hearing alot of our youngster at Brentford, Wojciech Szczesny doing well, although I've not seen any of his performances.

So having been alerted to a few Youtube clips by a Gooner blogger today i came across this....


He looks the real deal, we should deff give him a chance next season.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2010)

chieftain said:


> or don't! (forget the rest of the quote Nelson)




sorry, i think my feelings of immense relief took hold of me there.....


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 11, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Why on earth did you go to that match?  I remember going to an end of season match at Brighton in the early 80s where we were one up and lost 2-1 (I think).  Complete waste of money.



i have an agreement with a couple of season ticket holders, that I take all their tix for away games in the north-west - wasn't going to go before it was rearranged on the Monday, then changed my mind

but yeah - it was pants !


----------



## Diamond (May 18, 2010)

Looks like Cesc might be on his way.

I can't say that I blame him. If it does turn out to be the case, there'll need to be some serious questions asked of Wenger's transfer policies.

The main issues seem to have been the wrongheaded inflexibility of refusing to offer 30+ players anything more than one year contract extensions and the failure to sign players who could slot directly in and offer stability and experience.


----------



## iROBOT (May 18, 2010)

Cesc leaving is something all of us gooners have prepared for. The thing I dont understand is that he is in contract until 2014, with such a long deal there must be a vast buyout clause (50 mill + ?) Is Cesc worth that much? Can Barcelona do that and buy David Villa too? Not sure, maybe. Time will tell.


----------



## stupid kid (May 18, 2010)

Villa has gone to Barca already for euro45m, they want to get their deals done before Real come in and push everyone's price up. Fabs next?

http://www.digibet.info/topnewsgbte..._Valencia_sell_striker_Villa_to_Barcelona.php


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 18, 2010)

Every summer we endure this type of speculation.

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## stupid kid (May 18, 2010)

Speculation that he went to Arsene Wenger and asked to leave? It might just have legs.


----------



## stupid kid (May 18, 2010)

The question is where the Fabregas money will go. Filipe Melo has been talked up as the Brazilian Vieira (from when he was good obviously). Also Yaya Toure is rumoured, but apparently isn't interested in being part of another player's move. And maybe Suarez from Ajax? Seems like the sort of player Wenger likes (except that he'd be expensive).

ETA: Although if you really think he'll stay maybe you should get on Betfair because he's about 9/4 to stay!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 18, 2010)

Dont get me wrong, he may well go - but these moves always seem protracted as we've been hearing he'll go for ages now.

Can't really blame him sadly


----------



## g force (May 19, 2010)

As a Barca i'm going to say this - I don't want him. We don't need him and it will unbalance the side. Don't get me wrong having him or Iniesta on the bench/as cover is amazing, ridiculous in fact but they're both such good players, world class, that neither should really be a bench warmer. That said Xavi is more injurt prone so I sense if we did sign it it's as a long term replacement for him.

Villa on the other hand is fucking immense signing...hopefully Henry will be out the door next.

Still can't help but feel signing Cesc is as much as statement of intent from new President and two fingers up at Madrid as it is about improving the side. We need a new defender more than anything with Puyol, Abidal and Milito all injury prone.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Villa on the other hand is fucking immense signing...



^ Yep, he's amazing, so glad Utd didn't get him


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Villa on the other hand is fucking immense signing.



So glad he didnt come to the EPL (to another team that is) as porno thieving gypsy states above.



> hopefully Henry will be out the door next.



The bit that get me about his treatment at Baca is that you lot where all over him when he played for us (as you are with Fab) unsettled the team, and basically fucked up our progression (as with Hleb too)

And now he's the biggest cunt in Spain.  Just gets me mad the way the Spanish go about things.

Anyhow, well done in winning the Spainish title, richly deserved.


----------



## g force (May 19, 2010)

True but really we signed him two years too late to get the world beating Thierry - that and the progression of Messi and signing of Alves meant he was destined to be a bit part player. Then when he has played it's been a mixture of great and him moping.

I sense he and Pep don't really see eye-to-eye and then there's the issue of him partying (he lives in a hotel in Barcelona). He's been fined a few times for turning up late to training and now I guess Pep doesn't think he needs him with Pedro doing so well.

I still don't think we need Cesc but like I said I think it has very little to do with the team or Pep's immediate needs and is more a statement of intent with a hint of long-term planning


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2010)

Playing him out of position didnt help either. Didnt know about the partying thing, well it is Barcelona, a party town!  Shame on him! Not very professional.

I can see why Fab would be wanted at his boyhood club, just hope he doesnt rot on the bench (he needs to play week in week out). I wish him the best no-the-less, great great player.

Also, I think this could open the door for the likes of Jack W/Arron R (et al) could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2010)

Fab must have a sore back the way he carried the team this season,a choice between playing with Messi or Bentner?  gee thats a hard one.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> ^ Yep, he's amazing, so glad Utd didn't get him



At £35m, I don't think it was every anything other than paper talk.

I'm sure we'd have _liked_ him, but no way.


----------



## hektik (May 19, 2010)

I fear the worst for this transfer, but it's made worse by not having any information about what is going on, and depending on pure media speculation: all of which is based, as far as I can see, on the barca sporting director saying yesterday cesc has expressed his intentions to move to barca. Which was then added to by spanish media suggesting that he would be talking to arsene wenger yesterday, which then changed to him tellnig wenger that he wanted to move, which txiki then commented further on.  

whatever the truth of the rumours, there is a lot of hyperbole around football transfers, with reports from each outlet fuelling each other in a nucleur power race to who can "break" the story first.


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2010)

hektik said:


> I fear the worst for this transfer, but it's made worse by not having any information about what is going on, and depending on pure media speculation: all of which is based, as far as I can see, on the barca sporting director saying yesterday cesc has expressed his intentions to move to barca. Which was then added to by spanish media suggesting that he would be talking to arsene wenger yesterday, which then changed to him tellnig wenger that he wanted to move, which txiki then commented further on.
> 
> whatever the truth of the rumours, there is a lot of hyperbole around football transfers, with reports from each outlet fuelling each other in a nucleur power race to who can "break" the story first.



The Spanish press are a bizzare lot.

Since my last post Barca (i've read) have been making comments that Fab is ours and it's up to the Arsenal about his fate and that they respect his contract. Arsenal have said that they've had no approach from Barca. If we think about it, Fab would be perfect for them when he reachs 25/26 (the end of his contract) and wouldnt make sense to get him now when he would not have a great chance of regular football.

Jesus, it's going to be a long Summer.


----------



## Diamond (May 19, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> The Spanish press are a bizzare lot.
> 
> Since my last post Barca (i've read) have been making comments that Fab is ours and it's up to the Arsenal about his fate and that they respect his contract. Arsenal have said that they've had no approach from Barca. If we think about it, Fab would be perfect for them when he reachs 25/26 (the end of his contract) and wouldnt make sense to get him now when he would not have a great chance of regular football.
> 
> Jesus, it's going to be a long Summer.



Yeah, I agree with that but interestingly there's been no official denial from arsenal.com. That's significant.


----------



## iROBOT (May 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, I agree with that but interestingly there's been no official denial from arsenal.com. *That's significant*.



It is, very, and it's the reason I'm not dismissing this rumour.

All things end eventually.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 19, 2010)

Does this make my recently acquired,
Signed replica shirt more valuable ?
I guess so but i would never sell.
Very lucky to win it,
More so now he maybe on his way.

Fabregas has been a fantastic playmaker for Arsenal,
His influence will have been instilled in those that remain.
An absolute gentleman off the pitch.
A young man with a mature head.

If he is leaving then what better place to go than home ?
To the beautiful Barca !
Maybe one day,in the autumn of his career,
He will play for us again.

I suspect he will be playing for us next season,
Partly because,as others have mentioned,
He is contracted to Arsenal FC until 2014.
But money talks.

Keep the faith.


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Keep the faith.



Indeed.

I been reading so much bullshit in the Arsenal blog world, calling for Wengers head before anythings been decided over Fab. I dont think these fly-by-night fans (for surly they're not supports of this great club) realise how important the next seasons going to be with a stronger Spuds, and cash splashing Man city, Liverpool can in no way be as bad as this year and Everton and the Villains as strong contenders for the top four. It's bound to be one of the toughest seasons so far.

The last thing we need is a civil war. 

Keep The Faith!


----------



## corporate whore (May 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Liverpool can in no way be as bad as this year


 
Oh, but we can...


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> It's bound to be one of the toughest seasons so far.



Yes but even the tough minded Wenger must admit after five trophyless seasons we HAVE to spend money. I'm not talking stupid amounts but he has to bring in cover for injuries and strengthen the defence. We scored a lot of goals this season but we also let lots in. 

Also, if Fab goes for anything less than 40 million I will be pissed off. If Barca want him, make them pay through the nose because he is more than worth it.


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Yes but even the tough minded Wenger must admit after five trophyless seasons we HAVE to spend money. I'm not talking stupid amounts but he has to bring in cover for injuries and strengthen the defence. We scored a lot of goals this season but we also let lots in.
> 
> Also, if Fab goes for anything less than 40 million I will be pissed off. If Barca want him, make them pay through the nose because he is more than worth it.



No arguments with any of that.

This is just my feeling, but I think AW has put a limit on how far this youth policy can be taken before a new approach is needed. I think this last season was the cut off point. This policy has failed to deliver silverware and that's why AW is saying we need more experience bought in. Also, our debt in relation to the The Grove has been reduced this year which frees up more money for transfers. I'm sure we'll see significant purchases in the Summer. That's a long winded way of saying it's time for "plan b" and Wenger knows it.

As for Fab, easily worth 50 mill of anyones money.


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> This is just my feeling, but I think AW has put a limit on how far this youth policy can be taken before a new approach is needed. I think this last season was the cut off point. This policy has failed to deliver silverware and that's why AW is saying we need more experience bought in. Also, our debt in relation to the The Grove has been reduced this year which frees up more money for transfers. I'm sure we'll see significant purchases in the Summer. That's a long winded way of saying it's time for "plan b" and Wenger knows it.



I really hope so.

It would a fucking tragedy in my eyes if he carries on the youth policy and gets nowhere. He would end up getting the boot and then what? He has already shown, with the right players, we are badass


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> It would a fucking tragedy in my eyes if he carries on the youth policy and gets nowhere. He would end up getting the boot and then what? He has already shown, *with the right players, we are badass*



Wont take much, but with carful recruitment in the summer we will be (indeed) badass...

The youth still is important. I'll just list the players I think are good enough for first team action within the next 3 to 5 years (sorry for the spellings !)

Lansbury
Wilshire
Afobe (who Barcelona wanted)
Chucks Anike (again Barcelona tried to nick him off us)
Eastmond
Freeman
J E Thomas
Simpson
that Polish keeper @ Brentford...
Ayling

And there's more....The youth system is set up correctly and will show results, I'm sure of it.


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2010)

We do have a great youth system in place, don't get me wrong. But for Arsene to expect a team made up of youth players to win the Champions League is stretching it a bit 

I am proud, in an odd way, that even with our shaky team we have managed to come 3rd in the Prem and qualify for the champs league again. We don't need much, just the all important defence and cover for injuries.


----------



## g force (May 20, 2010)

Indeed for a Youth system to work and flourish though you need to play them alongside more experienced players week in and week out. However to expect an Academy to produce a team of world beaters is asking too much

In the last 20 years it's happened really only 3 times:

Ajax
Man U
Barcelona

And even then we mixed youth players with big name signings for every Xavi we had a Ronaldinho, Rivaldo etc. Man U bought in at great expense too to bolster what they had.

And in today's landscape I can't see another Ajax situation arising (esp as scouting has caught up at most big clubs). 

It's clear you need a keeper - Rob Green would be ideal, a defender and a striker. If Wenger has 30m you could get two of those, but a world class striker will cost. My two best mates are Arsenal fans and they're positive but see the need to bolster and do so with quality.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 20, 2010)

I thought they'd signed Chamakh*?

*or however you spell it


----------



## Diamond (May 20, 2010)

The thing about the youth policy was that it was necessary as well as ideological.

But now things have changed on the financial front so that necessity for the youth policy has started to fall away a bit and we should be able to afford some more players.

I'm not necessarily talking about massive stars but if you think back to earlier seasons we have bought quality, mature players for relatively large sums.

The main problem for Wenger is that the demand for those sort of players has increased as other leagues have both improved and become wealthier so it's actually pretty hard to think of viable targets.

Say we need to get a couple of midfielders, a couple of defenders and a goalkeeper.

Off the top of the head no-one available at value springs to mind.


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2010)

g force said:


> Indeed for a Youth system to work and flourish though you need to play them alongside more experienced players week in and week out. However to expect an Academy to produce a team of world beaters is asking too much
> 
> In the last 20 years it's happened really only 3 times:
> 
> ...



Ajax is an interesting comparison. Too much reliance on the youth system to deliver quality players and a few years without any top class players being produced through their youth system lead to their downfall as a force in Europe.

And Diamond, totally get that, wanting experience to bolster the squad is all good, but where are they? 

Knowing Wenger i bet he has another Vermaelen on the boil...Well I pray he does everynight before I go to sleep...


----------



## Diamond (May 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Ajax is an interesting comparison. Too much reliance on the youth system to deliver quality players and a few years without any top class players being produced through their youth system lead to their downfall as a force in Europe.
> 
> And Diamond, totally get that, wanting experience to bolster the squad is all good, but where are they?
> 
> Knowing Wenger i bet he has another Vermaelen on the boil...Well I pray he does everynight before I go to sleep...



Well, there is this guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Vertonghen

Who, literally, appears to be Vermaelen part deux but there's already a bunch of interest from various clubs so he probably won't be good value anymore.


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2010)

Perry Groves, what a man:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6164226,00.html

On Carragher going to the WC:
"You can compare it to a Sunday footballer who says he can't be bothered to get up for a game in the morning because it is throwing it down with rain but if you get to a cup final he'll be there'." 

Odd that Perry should use a pub football analogy.  I love Perry, and not just because he's Ginger.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2010)

mattie said:


> Perry Groves, what a man:
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6164226,00.html
> 
> ...


I love Perry Groves because he is a fellow ginger and his autobiog "We All Live in a Perry Groves World" was pretty funny ,hes right about Carragher as well


----------



## mattie (May 20, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> I love Perry Groves because he is a fellow ginger and his autobiog "We All Live in a Perry Groves World" was pretty funny ,hes right about Carragher as well



Legend.


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Well, there is this guy:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Vertonghen
> 
> Who, literally, appears to be Vermaelen part deux but there's already a bunch of interest from various clubs so he probably won't be good value anymore.



Lets hope Vermaelen's experiance at the Arsenal can sway him....But looks good and thanks will keep a tab on him....

You know I said earlier that Luke Ayling was a potential first teamer from the youth?....

Today 



> Luke Ayling will join League One side Yeovil Town on a bosman transfer when his Arsenal contract expires on July 1st. The classy central defender spent the closing stages of last season on loan at Huish Park where he featured four times, three of which came  as a substitute.




http://younggunsblog.co.uk/2010/05/ayling-joins-yeovil-after-arsenal-contract-expires/


No idea his dip in form was that bad, I hope I'm not becoming the kiss of death to my favourite youth players....


----------



## gunneradt (May 21, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Yes but even the tough minded Wenger must admit after five trophyless seasons we HAVE to spend money. I'm not talking stupid amounts but he has to bring in cover for injuries and strengthen the defence. We scored a lot of goals this season but we also let lots in.
> 
> Also, if Fab goes for anything less than 40 million I will be pissed off. If Barca want him, make them pay through the nose because he is more than worth it.



£40?

If Barcelona want him let them pay £80 million - and in one lump.  Febrgeas is under contract until 2015 - Arsenal do not have to do anything.


----------



## gunneradt (May 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Lets hope Vermaelen's experiance at the Arsenal can sway him....But looks good and thanks will keep a tab on him....
> 
> You know I said earlier that Luke Ayling was a potential first teamer from the youth?....
> 
> ...



I'm not sure Luke Ayling ever had 1st team, potential.  Arsenal has Bartley and Nordtveit who are much better prospects at centre half


----------



## Gingerman (May 21, 2010)

http://wwww.goal.com/en-gb/news/255...news-marouane-chamakh-signs-long-term-deal-at
Long term deal eh? that means he'll prob be with us for 2 or 3 yrs and then fuck off to Barca ,anyway the 1st of some new faces at the Emirates this summer hopefully.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 1, 2010)

Ramsey's extended his contract....
http://arsenal-mania.com/articles/3108640/Ramsey-Injury-came-at-a-bad-time.html

Fuck all else happening....Roll on the world cup, I'm getting seriously bored....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Never mind the team, there are no goons in the England WC squad!


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind the team, there are no goons in the England WC squad!



There are more West Ham players in there than Arsenal.  Christ, we're fucked.


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind the team, there are no goons in the England WC squad!



first time since 1970 that an england world cup squad has been named with no arsenal player in it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Never mind the team, there are no goons in the England WC squad!



There'll be pleanty of Goons in the England WC squad if they fuck up in SA


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> first time since 1970 that an england world cup squad has been named with no arsenal player in it.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Cole-Chelsea-line-15m-right-Darijo-Srna.html
Maybe we can get Cole to sign for us before the WC finals


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> There'll be pleanty of Goons in the England WC squad if they fuck up in SA


Oh yes, 'Arsene's kids'. How long you been waiting for them now, 6-7 years?





mattie said:


> There are more West Ham players in there than Arsenal.  Christ, we're fucked.



Good point!

It's probably a good thing Theo's not going, there's likely to be all manner of nasty things going on over there, even including tackling.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Oh yes, 'Arsene's kids'. How long you been waiting for them now, 6-7 years?



D'ya think you've missed a pun, there?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably, not one of my sharper days.

I do know that Arsene's kids don't seem to actually show up much, even thought there are whole teams of them every season in the Carling Cup.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Probably, not one of my sharper days.
> 
> I do know that Arsene's kids don't seem to actually show up much, even thought there are whole teams of them every season in the Carling Cup.[/QUOTETypical sad little Spud,obsessed with the Gooners


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Meanwhile, back to the point _you_ raised; how many years have you been waiting for these 'kids'?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Meanwhile, back to the point _you_ raised; how many years have you been waiting for these 'kids'?


What point did I raise then? you're the one dribbling about these 'kids'


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> There'll be pleanty of Goons in the England WC squad if they fuck up in SA


Actually, the more I think about it the less this makes any sense. I withdraw my point about your point.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> first time since 1970 that an england world cup squad has been named with no arsenal player in it.



And the next year we won the double....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 2, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8717785.stm

"Talks", eh.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2010)

arsenal-turn-down-barca-offer-for-fabregas


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2010)

Barcelona will come back with a higher offer after the world cup, i bet.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2010)

A long way to the end of the window.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2010)

Barca say 'they respect arsenals position'..yeh yeah...sure....


----------



## Diamond (Jun 2, 2010)

It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 2, 2010)

SKY Sports is still ignoring the Arsenal statement


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 2, 2010)

There they are reporting it now, cant believe the pic they used tho


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2010)

What pic did they use?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> It's going to be a long summer.


Aye


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 2, 2010)

What has Theo Walcott and Mr T have in common?

They aint goin' on no plane!!!!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 2, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> What has Theo Walcott and Mr T have in common?
> 
> They aint goin' on no plane!!!!



Here Theo drink this milk. (You can dream you're Aaron Lennon!)


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 2, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Barcelona will come back with a higher offer after the world cup, i bet.



As they fucking should, taking the piss, a player with five years left on his contract and one of the best midfielders in the country/Europe/World.

This should be 45+ million.

Cheeky fuckers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> As they fucking should, taking the piss, a player with five years left on his contract and one of the best midfielders in the country/Europe/World.
> 
> This should be 45+ million.
> 
> Cheeky fuckers.



So much for 'respecting' arsenals position.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 2, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> So much for 'respecting' arsenals position.


whatever... (I know!)

We all know Cesc is off, now pay us the fucking cash you cunts....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 3, 2010)

Arsenal have rejected a formal bid from Barcelona for Cesc Fábregas and told the Catalan club that they will not enter into negotiation for the midfielder. A strongly worded statement released by the club amounted to a warning to back off. "We have no intention of selling our captain," it said. Barcelona were tonight considering their next move and a follow-up offer, despite Arsenal insisting both publicly and privately that they do not intend to sell. The Guardian understands their opening bid to have been fractionally short of €40m (£33m), rather than the €35m fee that was widely reported.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/02/cesc-fabregas-barcelona-arsenal

An insulting opening bid.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Arsenal have rejected a formal bid from Barcelona for Cesc Fábregas and told the Catalan club that they will not enter into negotiation for the midfielder. A strongly worded statement released by the club amounted to a warning to back off. "We have no intention of selling our captain," it said. Barcelona were tonight considering their next move and a follow-up offer, despite Arsenal insisting both publicly and privately that they do not intend to sell. The Guardian understands their opening bid to have been fractionally short of €40m (£33m), rather than the €35m fee that was widely reported.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/02/cesc-fabregas-barcelona-arsenal
> 
> *An insulting opening bid*.



It really is.

Cesc is under coontract for another five years, the buy-out clause must be £25 mill (or there abouts), therefore they think he's only worth 8 million. 

Insulting indeed. Csec is worth 45 mill of anyones money. Plus dont they still owe us for Henry and Hleb?


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2010)

if his buyout clause was £25mill, then barca have met that with their £33mill offer


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

Is he really worth £11m MORE than Villa?


----------



## Diamond (Jun 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is he really worth £11m MORE than Villa?



Why wouldn't he be worth 11m more than Villa?

Also, I'm pretty sure we don't do buy-out clauses in British football but even if we did they are usually set at pretty silly prices. Certainly not as low as 25m.


----------



## g force (Jun 3, 2010)

£33m isn't insulting in any way, shape or form. As an opening bid it's more than fair.

I doubt there's any clause as in "X can trigger official talks" that seems a more European thing and TBH means very little half the time.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Why wouldn't he be worth 11m more than Villa?



I was hoping someone would give some _reasons_ beyond "you can't have our player unless you pay a billion pounds" and a stamp of the foot, tbh...

I'm not suggesting he isn't, btw.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is he really worth £11m MORE than Villa?



Or less than half Ronaldo? Or about the same as Benzema? Or a bit more than Berbatov? Or Robinho?

I would think there is a value as a player and also a value to the team (cost to replace) and a value to the club as well (marketable player, face-saving damages to an extent) and value to the club he's being sold to.. is it a rival etc.

Fabregas would be valued highly under all these factors.

Does that make him worth more than Villa? Well yes, if both clubs agree that he is, but will Valencia challenge Barcelona with or without Villa? No. Theoretically the same isn't true of Fabregas and Arsenal (yeah yeah yeah), hence the 'valuation' (by Barcelona).


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

He's clearly worth a lot more than Berbatov.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 3, 2010)

Whatever the valuation, IF he goes and Arsenal picked up replacements who could go in the team immediately then it would be good value..

So if the loose loose rumours of Joe Hart, Joe Cole, Yaya Toure, (Joe) Sneijder (my own personal rumour ), whoever the centre back is supposed to be, all arrived, I'd see it as good value


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Whatever the valuation, IF he goes and Arsenal picked up replacements who could go in the team immediately then it would be good value..



See, that's kind of what I was getting at. 

Hart'd be an ace buy, I reckon. Not so sure about Toure. Makoun's been "linked", too, I reckon he'd be tops, too.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't got a clue about players to get, it's all a bit 'you say potato, i say potato' to me, but it _does _matter what is done with the funds.

Lower down on my wish list is

Arsenal need to sign players with a chant potential of a Vieira or Bergkamp
They need to lose the stadium announcer - staged crowd participation is very Boro
They need a strip with proper fucking white sleeves


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 1, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I haven't got a clue about players to get, it's all a bit 'you say potato, i say potato' to me, but it _does _matter what is done with the funds.
> 
> Lower down on my wish list is
> 
> ...



Got 'em! 

this is more like it.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-new-home-kit-exclusive-gallery


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2010)

No-one gonna start a 2010-11 thread then?


----------

